# Pomm's TV Tipps des Tages



## Pomm (3 Sep. 2012)

Ab Heute werde ich täglich die TV Tipps des Tages aus dem Free TV posten! 

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Soul Kitchen
20:15 SAT.1, Friendship!
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee - Ein Krokodil zum Küssen
21:00 ARTE, Silkwood
22:15 ZDF, Im Tal von Elah
22:15 KABEL 1, Flucht aus L. A.
23:05 ARTE, Triangle - Die Jagd nach dem Goldschatz
00:20 HR, Narrow Margin - 12 Stunden Angst

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Luxuslärm, Florian Schroeder, Roman Lob)


----------



## Pomm (4 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, EDtv
20:15 SAT.1, Und weg bist Du
20:15 RTL NITRO, Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding
20:15 SRTL, Werner - Das muß kesseln!!!
22:05 ZDFkultur, Der Zorn des Jägers
22:10 ZDFneo, Crossfire
23:15 WDR, Boy A (mit Andrew Garfield)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Blue Bloods - Crime Scene New York (2 Neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + zwei alte)
22:10 KABEL 1, Justified (Neue Folge)
23:05 KABEL 1, Southland

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Cris Cosmo, Jessica Schwarz & Max Riemelt)


----------



## Pomm (5 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Männerherzen
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee II
20:15 ARTE, Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes
20:15 TELE 5, Overboard - Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser
22:00 SIXX, Wild Things (Kinofassung)
22:35 KABEL 1, Wasabi - Ein Bulle in Japan
22:45 RBB, Swimming Pool (2003)
23:15 HR, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr
01:30 ARTE, Der Knochenmann

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 ARTE, Begegnungen am Ende der Welt

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Johanna Zeul, Rüdiger Hoffmann, Wolke Hegenbarth)


----------



## Pomm (6 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Love Vegas (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Diese Nacht
22:30 BR, Sein Leben in meiner Gewalt

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Mike & Molly (Neue Comedyserie, 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Die Orsons & Cro, Thomas Hermanns, Bastian Pastewka)


----------



## Pomm (7 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Déjà Vu - Wettlauf gegen die Zeit (R.I.P. Tony Scott)
20:15 RTL II, Superman Returns
22:00 ARTE, Die kommenden Tage
22:35 SAT.1, Das Schweigen der Lämmer
22:45 3sat, Lüge und Wahrheit - Shattered Glass
23:10 RTL II, Ong-Bak - Wächter des Tempels
23:30 ARD, München
00:25 ZDF, Flug 93

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:45 PRO 7, Spartacus: Vengeance (2 Neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (8 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fluch der Karibik 2
20:15 VOX, Passwort: Swordfish (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, World Trade Center
22:05 BR, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
22:15 SIXX, Adaption
22:30 ZDFneo, The 13th Floor - Bist du was du denkst?
23:20 SAT.1, Apocalypto
23:45 BR, Drei verliebte Diebe
23:50 RTL II, Rumble in the Bronx
00:05 ZDF, Psycho II
00:05 SWR, Hi-Lo Country - Im Land der letzten Cowboys

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Weltreise 2012

*Comedy-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Bülent Ceylan live! Wilde Kreatürken

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL, Boxen - Weltmeisterschaft im Schwergewicht: Vitali Klitschko vs. Manuel Charr (Kampf um 22:45)


----------



## eis (9 Sep. 2012)

Besten Dank Pomm, wie in alten Zeiten und ich brauch keine TV-Zeitung. :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (9 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Batman Begins
20:15 PRO 7, Prince of Persia - Der Sand der Zeit
20:15 RTL II, Das Leben des Brian
20:15 ARTE, Thank You for Smoking
22:25 PRO 7, War (gekürzt)
23:15 ZDFneo, Sleepers
23:15 ZDFkultur, Der dritte Mann
23:35 ARD, Waltz with Bashir
00:35 3sat, Im Vorhof der Hölle

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFkultur, Roche & Böhmermann (Gäste: Max Herre (Hip-Hopper; Rapper; Ex-'Freundeskreis'), Jennifer Weist ('Jennifer Rostock'; Sängerin; Songwriterin), Dr.Mark Benecke (Kriminalbiologe; Forensiker; Tattoo-Aktivist), Ferris MC (Musiker; Rapper; Schauspieler), Peter Berling (Schauspieler; Schriftsteller, Filmproduzent)


----------



## Pomm (10 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hart am Limit (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Green Zone
23:15 NDR, Willkommen bei den Sch'tis

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Maras April, Petra Nadolny, Susanne Pätzold & Michael Kessler, David Guetta)


----------



## Pomm (10 Sep. 2012)

kleiner Nachtrqg:

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Burn After Reading - Wer verbrennt sich hier die Finger?

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Start der 2. Staffel, eine Folge)


----------



## Pomm (11 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Ein (un)möglicher Härtefall
20:15 SRTL, Liebe in jeder Beziehung
21:00 ZDFkultur, Flirting with Disaster
21:15 ServusTV, Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie
22:00 RTL NITRO, Flight 93 - Todesflug am 11. September
22:30 TELE 5, Jet Li: Black Mask (gekürzt)
22:30 ZDFkultur, Nurse Betty - Gefährliche Träume
23:15 WDR, Long Island Blues

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Blue Bloods - Crime Scene New York (Die letzten 2 Folgen auf K1)
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + zwei alte)
22:15 KABEL 1, Justified (Neue Folge)
23:10 KABEL 1, Southland

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, 9 / 11 - Die letzten Minuten im World Trade Center
21:45 ARTE, Die Straßen des Terrors 1979-2001 (1)
22:25 3sat, WikiLeaks - Geheimnisse und Lügen
23:05 ARTE, Die Straßen des Terrors 1979-2001 (2)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball WM-Qualifikation: Österreich - Deutschland (Anstoß im Wiener Ernst-Happel-Stadion: 20.45)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sarah Horváth & Sebastian Bezzel, Der König tanzt)


----------



## Pomm (12 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Truman Show
20:15 ARTE, Goyas Geister
20:15 TELE 5, Good Vibrations - Sex vom anderen Stern
21:45 BR, Homevideo
22:00 KABEL 1, Get Carter - Die Wahrheit tut weh
22:25 3sat, Die Schatten, die dich holen
23:15 HR, Das weiße Band
23:55 TELE 5, Im Reich der Sinne

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Start der neuen Dramaserie, 2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bülent Ceylan, Philipp Hübl, Laing)


----------



## Pomm (13 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Lord of War ((ungekürzte Wiederholung erst um 00:40)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Start der neuen US-Krimiserie, 2 Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Mike & Molly (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Markus Kavka, Nelly Furtado
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: August Diehl, Alexander Fehling, Ich Kann Fliegen)


----------



## Pomm (14 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Insel (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Auf der Flucht (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Unzertrennlich
20:15 SRTL, Disneys Der Schatzplanet
22:10 RTL NITRO, Payoff - Die Abrechnung
22:25 3sat, Beyond the Sea - Musik war sein Leben
00:35 RTL II, Eisstation Zebra

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, Spartacus: Vengeance (2 Neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (15 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Am Ende der Welt
20:15 VOX, Die Thomas Crown Affäre
20:15 SIXX, America's Sweethearts
20:15 SRTL, Disneys Die Hexe und der Zauberer
22:00 SIXX, The Contract
22:30 PRO 7, Resident Evil: Apocalypse (Kinofassung)
23:20 MDR, Schwarzer Schmetterling
23:25 Einsfestival, Arizona Dream
23:45 SAT.1, Die neun Pforten
23:45 RBB, Che: Revolution
00:20 ZDF, Kopfüber in die Nacht
01:45 RBB, Che: Guerilla


----------



## Pomm (16 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Kiss & Kill
20:15 ARTE, Grüße aus Hollywood
20:15 SIXX, Hardball
22:15 PRO 7, Resident Evil: Extinction (gekürzt)
22:45 SWR, Die drei Musketiere (1973)
00:10 3sat, Honeymoon Killers

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFkultur, Roche & Böhmermann (Gäste: Musikjounalist Markus Kavka, Entertainer Olli Schulz, Autor Ranga Yogeshwar, Nichtraucher Sebastian Frankenberger und Nacktmodel Micaela Schäfer.)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:35 ZDF, ZDF-History: Der Erste Weltkrieg in Farbe


----------



## Pomm (17 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Crimson Tide - In tiefster Gefahr
20:15 ARD, Briefe an Julia
21:05 ARTE, Abbitte
22:15 ZDF, Die Dolmetscherin
23:05 ARTE, Tödliche Entscheidung
23:15, NDR, Fleisch ist mein Gemüse

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One!: Die Ärzte

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mellow Mark & Nina Maleika, Max von Pufendorf & Stefanie Stappenbeck, Schné)


----------



## Pomm (18 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Rain Man
20:15 3sat, Volver - Zurückkehren
21:40 ZDFneo, Infernal Affairs - Die achte Hölle (Das Original zu Scorseses Remake "Departed - Unter Feinden")
23:05 TELE 5, U-Turn - Kein Weg zurück
23:15 WDR, Sin Nombre - Zug der Hoffnung
23:20 BR, Mulholland Drive

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte)
22:20 KABEL 1, Justified (Neue Folge)
23:15 KABEL 1, Southland (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:40 PRO 7, Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Gäste: Klaas Heufer-Umlauf, Cindy aus Marzahn, Michael Wendler, Elton)


----------



## Pomm (19 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, American Pie (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Der Kautions-Cop
21:45 BR, Cairo Time
22:00 SIXX, Kill Bobby Z - Ein Deal um Leben und Tod
22:05 KABEL 1, Pans Labyrinth
22:25 3sat, Hierro - Insel der Angst
23:15 RBB, Caché - Versteckt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Start der Mysteryserie, eine Folge)
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Detlef D! Soost, Ross Antony, Senna Guemmour, Lucy Diakovska, FIVA & DAS PHANTOM ORCHESTER)


----------



## Pomm (20 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs (Kinofassung)
23:15 WDR, I Killed My Mother

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Mike & Molly (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Skateboard-Pionier Titus Dittmann und Schauspieler Lars Eidinger. Musik: Get Well Soon)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: René Marik, Max Mutzke, The Love Bülow)


----------



## Pomm (21 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Unbeugsam - Defiance
22:20 RTL II, Interview mit einem Vampir
23:15 ZDFkultur, Lollipop Monster
00:40 RTL II, Die Königin der Verdammten

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, Spartacus: Vengeance (Die letzten 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Voll auf die Nüsse
20:15 SAT.1, Vorstadtkrokodile 2
22:00 Einsfestival, 21 Gramm
22:20 SAT.1, Stirb langsam
23:15 RBB, Willkommen bei den Sch'tis
23:30 ZDFkultur, Öffne die Augen
00:00 ARD, The Hot Spot - Spiel mit dem Feuer
00:35 SAT.1, The Sixth Sense

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab


----------



## Pomm (23 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Männertrip (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Surrogates - Mein zweites Ich 
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Nibelungen (1+2)
22:05 SIXX, The Hole
22:05 PRO 7, Babylon A. D.
23:10 ZDFneo, Die Royal Tenenbaums
23:10 3sat, Die Brücke von Arnheim (gekürzt)
23:15 TELE 5, Schnappt Shorty
00:10 NDR, Killshot - Gnadenlose Jagd

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFkultur, Roche & Böhmermann (Gäste: Jeannine Michaelsen (einzige ZDF-Internet-Expertin), Udo Vetter (der Mann hinter dem größten Anwalts-Blog Deutschlands), Hans Sarpei (Ex-Bundesligaprofi; jetzt Facebook-Phänomen; Social-Media-Beauftragter), Manuel Möglich (Journalist; Reporter; Wild Germany), Rolf Eden (Playboy; Lebemann)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:30 ZDF, ZDF-History: Mythos GSG 9 - 40 Jahre Kampf dem Terror


----------



## Pomm (24 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop - Ich lös' den Fall auf jeden Fall
20:15 ZDF, Der Fall Jakob von Metzler
22:15 ZDF, Traitor - Zwischen den Fronten
23:10 ARTE, Gesetzlos - Die Geschichte des Ned Kelly (mit Heath Ledger)
23:15 NDR, Sterben für Anfänger

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! Marilyn Manson

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Philip Köster, Vierkanttretlager)


----------



## Pomm (25 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Big Lebowski
20:15 ZDFkultur, Texas Story
20:15 TELE 5, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider - Die Wiege des Lebens
22:05 ZDFneo, Infernal Affairs - Abstieg in die achte Hölle
22:30 TELE 5, Gangland - Cops unter Beschuß
23:15 WDR, Burn After Reading - Wer verbrennt sich hier die Finger?

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte)
22:25 KABEL 1, Justified (Neue Folge)
23:20 KABEL 1, Southland (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Michael Winslow, Pickers)


----------



## Pomm (26 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Ocean's 13
20:15 TELE 5, Miss Daisy und ihr Chauffeur
22:00 SIXX, The Strangers (gekürzt)
22:20 TELE 5, Exam
22:45 RBB, Bad Lieutenant - Cop ohne Gewissen
22:45 KABEL 1, Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten
23:00 3sat, Wernher von Braun - Der Raketenmann
23:15 HR, The Ring - Das Grauen schläft nie

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
22:45 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, It Might Get Loud - Gitarrengenies
20:15 ARTE, Man on Wire - Der Drahtseilakt

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Collien Ulmen-Fernandes, Sandra Rieß, Xavas)


----------



## Pomm (27 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Independence Day (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Im Labyrinth des Lebens
23:00 VOX, From Dusk Till Dawn (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures - Die extremsten Bilder der Welt
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Til Schweiger, Moritz Bleibtreu, Philip Simon. Musik: Marteria, Yasha & Miss Platnum)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bastian Pastewka & Matthias Matschke, Carolin Kebekus, B-Tight)


----------



## Pomm (28 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider
22:05 RTL II, Taking Lives - Für dein Leben würde er töten (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Suicide Kings
00:00 RTL II, Ricochet - Der Aufprall (gekürzt)
01:50 RTL II, Body Snatchers - Angriff der Körperfresser

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Bundesvision Song Contest 2012


----------



## Pomm (29 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Enttarnt - Verrat auf höchster Ebene
20:15 SAT.1, Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
20:15 SIXX, Untreu (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Valkenvania - Die wunderbare Welt des Wahnsinns
22:00 Einsfestival, Leaves of Grass (mit Edward Norton)
22:10 TELE 5, My Name Is Bruce
22:15 SIXX, Gnadenlos
22:30 PRO 7, Black Hawk Down (Kinofassung)
22:30 ZDFneo, Donnie Darko (Kinofassung)
22:50 SAT.1, Stirb langsam 2
22:55 RTL II, Halloween H20 - 20 Jahre später
00:55 SAT.1, Kiss of the Dragon (gekürzt)

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:15 ARD, Boxen - WM im Schwergewicht: Alexander Povetkin vs. Hasim Rahman


----------



## Pomm (30 Sep. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, G. I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Die Wolke
20:15 RTL, Toy Story 3
22:10 RTL II, Eyes Wide Shut
22:35 PRO 7, The Warrior's Way (gekürzt)
23:05 ZDFkultur, Wilde Herzen
00:35 3sat, Nurse Betty - Gefährliche Träume

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Unsere Ozeane
21:50 SIXX, Eine unbequeme Wahrheit

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFkultur, Roche & Böhmermann (Gäste: Christopher Lauer, Roberto Blanco, Andreas Kieling, Christian Berkel; Anna Thalbach)


----------



## Pomm (1 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop II
21:05 ARTE, Little Big Man
23:20 ARTE, Die Rache des Wolfes

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! Jack White

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Die Ludolfs, Karen Heinrichs & Matthias Killing, Xavas)


----------



## Pomm (2 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Ray
20:15 RTL NITRO, K-19 - Showdown in der Tiefe
20:15 TELE 5, Kings of Rock - Tenacious D
20:15 SIXX, Ob Ihr wollt oder nicht!
20:15 3sat, An ihrer Seite
21:15 ServusTV, Verhängnis
22:30 RTL NITRO, Control - Du darfst nicht töten
22:35 ZDFneo, Bugsy
23:15 SIXX, Zeit der Zärtlichkeit
00:20 RTL NITRO, Unforgettable

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte)
22:15 KABEL 1, Justified (Neue Folge)
23:10 KABEL 1, Southland (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Moritz Bleibtreu & Kostja Ullmann, Tyron Ricketts, Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Pomm (3 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Indiana Jones - Jäger Des Verlorenen Schatzes
20:15 RTL, Operation Walküre - Das Stauffenberg Attentat
20:15 ARTE, The Missing (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson
20:15 SAT.1, Kindsköpfe
20:15 SIXX, Open Water
20:15 3sat, Beate Uhse - Das Recht auf Liebe
22:05 3sat, Eine Frau in Berlin - Anonyma
22:10 VOX, Hunting Party - Wenn der Jäger zum Gejagten wird
22:15 SAT.1, Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht
22:25 RTL, From Paris with Love
22:30 PRO 7, I Am Legend (Kinofassung)
23:10 KABEL 1, Postman

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (4 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Transporter - The Mission
20:15 SRTL, Mr. Bill
22:05 VOX, Hitman - Jeder stirbt alleine (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, Buenos Aires 1977
23:15 WDR, Half Nelson

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Sieger und Besiegte
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Dirk Bach (R.I.P.), Ben Becker, Aufzeichnung vom 27.09)
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carsten Strauch & Rainer Ewerrien, Jenny-Mai Nuyen, Die Toten Hosen)


----------



## Pomm (4 Okt. 2012)

Habe noch was vergessen 

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Der Deutsche Fernsehpreis 2012


----------



## Pomm (5 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Eine zauberhafte Nanny
20:15 SRTL, Aladdin
20:15 DAS VIERTE, Greenfingers - Harte Jungs und zarte Triebe
20:15 Einsfestival, Summertime Blues
20:15 ZDFkultur, Wholetrain
22:05 RTL II, Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Der Zorn des Jägers

*Reportage-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Danke, Dirk! Das einzigartige Leben des großen Entertainers Dirk Bach


----------



## Pomm (6 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Scary Movie 4 (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
20:15 VOX, Der Flug des Phoenix
20:15 SIXX, Tödliche Geschwindigkeit
22:10 ZDFkultur, Sid and Nancy
22:35 SAT.1, Die purpurnen Flüsse
23:00 RTL II, 187 - Eine tödliche Zahl
23:05 ZDFneo, eXistenZ
23:25 PRO 7, The Punisher (gekürzt)
23:45 RBB, Zabriskie Point
00:25 SAT.1, Gegen die Zeit
00:50 ZDF, Topas (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass ..? (erstmals mit Markus Lanz)


----------



## Pomm (7 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Inception
20:15 PRO 7, Hangover (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Buffalo Bill und die Indianer
20:15 RTL II, Wo die Liebe hinfällt...
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Wunder von Lengede
22:05 RTL II, Out of Sight
22:25 PRO 7, 300
22:25 SIXX, Aeon Flux
22:45 SWR, Misery
23:15 ZDFneo, Die Abservierer
00:45 3sat, Shaft

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:00 ZDFkultur, Götter wie wir (Neue Comedyserie)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFkultur, Roche & Böhmermann (Gäste: Sahra Wagenknecht, Silke Burmester ( Die Kriegsreporterin), Joachim Deutschland, Katharina Schüttler, Constanze Kurz)


----------



## Pomm (8 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop III (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Halbblut
20:15 Einsfestival, Barfuß auf Nacktschnecken
22:10 ARTE, Yorkshire Killer 1974
00:15 HR, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Comedy-Tipp:*
22:40 PRO 7, Old Ass Bastards

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! Patti Smith

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:50 ARTE, Eine amerikanische Familie

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Oliver Korittke & Wotan Wilke Möhring, Hans Klok, Billy Talent)


----------



## Pomm (10 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Säulen der Erde (1)
20:15 KABEL 1, Klick
20:15 SIXX, 3 Engel für Charlie - Volle Power (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Tanz mit einem Mörder
22:15 ServusTV, John Christie, der Frauenwürger von London
22:25 3sat, Die Gottesanbeterin
22:30 KABEL 1, Final Destination
23:40 BR, Liebe auf Neuseeländisch - Eagle vs. Shark

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)
22:45 SIXX, Charlie's Angels (Start der Serie, Doppelfolge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Olli Dittrich, Nina Eichinger)


----------



## Pomm (11 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Trust - Blindes Vertrauen (mit Clive Owen)
20:15 VOX, 30 über Nacht
20:15 SRTL, The Kid - Image ist alles
22:10 VOX, Paranormal Activity
22:25 3sat, Five Easy Pieces - Ein Mann sucht sich selbst (mit Jack Nicholson)
23:30 Einsfestival, Before Night Falls - Bevor es Nacht wird (mit Javier Bardem)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Start der neuen Actionserie)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Start der neuen Krimiserie)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 ARTE, Amerikas verletzte Seelen (Traumatisierte Irakveteranen sprechen über Kriegserlebnisse und ein Leben in Angst)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Frank Elstner, Oliver Kalkofe)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Charlotte Roche, Dave Davis, Jason Paul)


----------



## Pomm (12 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
20:15 PRO 7, Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
20:15 RTL II, Miss Undercover 2
22:25 3sat, Wild at Heart - Die Geschichte von Sailor und Lula
22:30 RTL II, Firewall
00:40 PRO 7, Undisputed 2 - Last Man Standing
01:30 ARD, Duell - Enemy at the Gates

*Show-Tipps:*
20:00 TELE 5, Kalkofes Mattscheibe Rekalked
22:45 PRO 7, Die große TV total Stock Car Crash Challenge 2012 - Das Qualifying

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Irland - Deutschland (Anstoß um 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (13 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht
21:55 SIXX, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (mit Angelina Jolie)
22:00 Einsfestival, Sin Nombre - Zug der Hoffnung
22:10 SAT.1, Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 - Die Engel der Apokalypse
22:30 ZDFneo, Do Not Disturb
23:00 RTL II, Enthüllung
23:15 RBB, Broken Flowers - Blumen für die Ex
23:30 Einsfestival, Dogtooth
00:05 ZDF, Fluchtpunkt Nizza - Wer ist Anthony Zimmer?
00:10 SAT.1, Die purpurnen Flüsse

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die große TV total Stock Car Crash Challenge 2012

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Das Geheimnis der Liebe - Was Paare zusammenhält


----------



## Pomm (14 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, 2012
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Jeremiah Johnson (Westernabenteuer mit Robert Redford) (gekürzt)
22:35 SWR, Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung
23:15 PRO 7, Punisher: War Zone (gekürzt)
23:15 ZDFkultur, liebeskind
23:25 ZDFneo, Was ist mit Bob?
23:50 ARD, OSS 117 - Er ist sich selbst genug!

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:00 ZDFkultur, Götter wie wir (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:45 BR, Comandante (Oliver Stone ("Wall Street") traf sein Idol Fidel Castro)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFkultur, Roche & Böhmermann (Gäste: Jana Bach, Pornodarstellerin, Model, Moderatorin; Marusha (DJane; Musikproduzentin; Moderatorin), Uwe Boll (Regisseur; Produzent; Drehbuchautor), Curse (Rapper), Viktor Leberecht (Aktivist für Polyamorie)


----------



## Pomm (15 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Jagd auf Roter Oktober
20:15 ARTE, Geronimo - Eine Legende
22:05 ARTE, Yorkshire Killer 1980
23:15 NDR, Leaves of Grass (mit Edward Norton)
00:15 HR, Der talentierte Mr. Ripley

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Comedy-Tipp:*
22:45 PRO 7, Old Ass Bastards (Neue Folge)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! Sting

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lena Meyer-Landrut, Kaya Yanar)


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2012)

Darf ich noch was hinzufügen? 

Für alle Amber Heard-Fans: Heute *DMAX 21.15 Top Gear* mit der hübschen Blondine :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (15 Okt. 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Darf ich noch was hinzufügen?



Aber sicher doch!


----------



## Pomm (16 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, King Kong (Kinofassung)
20:15 3sat, Mogadischu
20:15 TELE 5, Jackie Chan: Projekt B
22:00 ZDFneo, Largo Winch - Tödliches Erbe
23:15 WDR, Hi-Lo Country - Im Land der Gesetzlosen
23:25 BR, Das Mädchen, das die Seiten umblättert

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte)
22:05 KABEL 1, Justified (2 Neue Folgen)
00:00 KABEL 1, Southland (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Schweden (Anstoß um 20:45)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christoph Maria Herbst, Frank Buschmann)


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Vielen dank .


----------



## Pomm (17 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Säulen der Erde (2)
20:15 KABEL 1, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
20:15 ARD, Auslandseinsatz
20:15 SIXX, Der Klient
20:15 TELE 5, Frantic
22:15 KABEL 1, Switchback - Gnadenlose Flucht
22:45 TELE 5, The Chair
23:15 HR, Citizen Kane

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)
22:45 SIXX, Charlie's Angels (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Eko Fresh, Tim Mälzer, Rea Garvey)


----------



## Pomm (18 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Auf der Jagd
20:15 ZDF, Mutter muss weg (Komödie mit Bastian Pastewka)
20:15 SRTL, Bowfingers große Nummer
22:40 VOX, Lock Up - Überleben ist alles (gekürzt)
23:35 MDR, Der Chef (Gangsterdrama)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany (Start der 2. Staffel)
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Max Giermann, Micky Beisenherz; Musikact: Maximo Park)
22:30 PRO 7, TV total Quizboxen

*Reportage-Tipps:*
23:00 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht den Pornostar
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Reeperbahn


----------



## Pomm (19 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Johnny English
22:00 RTL II, Shaun of the Dead
22:00 RTL NITRO, Dark Hours
22:10 PRO 7, Tränen der Sonne (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Shampoo
23:55 RTL II, Die Ritter der Kokosnuß
00:25 PRO 7, Undisputed 3: Redemption

*Comedy-Tipps:*
22:25 RTL, Michael Mittermeier live! Achtung Baby!
22:30 SAT.1, Knallerfrauen

*Show-Tipps:*
20:00 TELE 5, Kalkofes Mattscheibe Rekalked
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (20 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
20:15 PRO 7, Kreutzer kommt... ins Krankenhaus
21:55 SIXX, Grüne Tomaten
22:00 RTL II, Land of the Dead (gekürzt)
22:15 PRO 7, Kreutzer kommt
22:25 ZDFkultur, Bronson (mit Tom Hardy)
22:30 ZDFneo, The Unborn (Kinofassung)
23:15 SAT.1, Sleepy Hollow
01:15 SAT.1, Das geheime Fenster

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, 25 Jahre BAD - Das Phänomen Michael Jackson

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, AC/DC - Live at River Plate


----------



## Pomm (21 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Blow
20:15 RTL, Das A-Team - Der Film (Kinofassung)
20:15 3sat, Herr der Fliegen
22:25 PRO 7, Kill Bill Vol. 1 (gekürzt)
22:30 RTL II, Fletchers Visionen
22:50 SWR, Judge Dredd
23:00 RBB, Kopfgeld - Perrier's Bounty
23:15 ZDFneo, Tin Men - Zwei haarsträubende Rivalen
23:35 ARD, Gainsbourg - Der Mann, der die Frauen liebte
00:00 BR, Hängt ihn höher

*Comedy-Tipp:*
23:00 ZDFkultur, Götter wie wir (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFkultur, Roche & Böhmermann (Best Of)


----------



## Pomm (22 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Ritter aus Leidenschaft (Kinofassung)
21:30 ARTE, Yorkshire Killer 1983
22:10 TELE 5, Death Machine - Monster aus Stahl (gekürzt)
23:00 KABEL 1, Rob Roy
23:15 NDR, Soul Kitchen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! Joe Cocker


----------



## Pomm (23 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, ...und dann kam Polly
20:15 TELE 5, John Q. - Verzweifelte Wut
22:40 TELE 5, Wes Craven präsentiert Dracula

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 4 alte)
22:20 KABEL 1, Justified (2 Neue Folgen)
00:10 KABEL 1, Southland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (24 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Lars und die Frauen
20:15 SIXX, Nichts als die Wahrheit
20:15 SAT.1, Hitch - Der Date Doktor
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Glücksritter (gekürzt)
22:25 TELE 5, Skeletons
22:40 KABEL 1, D-Tox - Im Auge der Angst
23:15 HR, In der Hitze der Nacht
00:30 SAT.1, Die Säulen der Erde (3)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)
22:45 SIXX, Charlie's Angels (2 Neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball Champions League: Gruppenphase, 3. Spieltag: Borussia Dortmund - Real Madrid (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (25 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Die Bourne Verschwörung
20:15 SRTL, Das Dschungelbuch
22:20 VOX, Rambo
22:25 3sat, Felicia, mein Engel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Detlev Buck (Regisseur) und
Abraham Schuch (Schauspieler), Karl Dall (Karl Dall); Musikact: Royal Republic)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball Europa League::Gruppenphase, 3. Spieltag: Borussia Mönchengladbach - Olympique Marseille (Anstoß: 21:05) 

*Reportage-Tipps:*
23:00 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht die Weisheit
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Illegal in Deutschland


----------



## Pomm (26 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Transporter (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Troja (gekürzt)
20:15 3sat, Der englische Patient
20:15 Einsfestival, Sex für Anfänger
22:00 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible 3

*Comedy-Tipps:*
20:00 TELE 5, Kalkofes Mattscheibe Rekalked
21:15 RTL, Der Deutsche Comedy Preis 2012
22:30 SAT.1, Knallerfrauen

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany

*Spezial-Tipp:*
20:15 ServusTV, Red Bull Stratos: Die Erfolgsstory - Das gesamte Team in einer exklusiven Talkrunde im Hangar-7 - live bei ServusTV (Gäste: Felix Baumgartner, Joe Kittinger, Art Thompson, Dr. Ulrich Walter)


----------



## Pomm (27 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Shang-High Noon
20:15 SAT.1, Für immer Shrek
22:05 SAT.1, Shrek Halloween Spezial - Er-Shrek dich nicht!
22:15 ServusTV, Runaway - Spinnen des Todes
22:30 ZDFneo, American Werewolf in Paris
23:15 RBB, The Ring - Das Grauen schläft nie (Remake)
23:25 RTL II, Fright Night - Die rabenschwarze Nacht
23:40 Einsfestival, Arzt und Dämon (Horrorklassiker von 1941)
00:15 TELE 5, Ein heißer Coup
00:45 ARD, James Bond 007: Diamantenfieber


----------



## Pomm (28 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
20:15 RTL, Marley & Ich
20:15 ARTE, My Big Fat Greek Wedding
20:15 3sat, Liebeswahn (mit Daniel Craig)
22:45 SWR, The Wrestler - Ruhm, Liebe, Schmerz
22:45 PRO 7, Kill Bill Vol. 2
23:15 ZDFneo, Flirting with Disaster - Ein Unheil kommt selten allein

*Comedy-Tipp:*
23:00 ZDFkultur, Götter wie wir (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (29 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Die Unbestechlichen
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Manchurian Kandidat
20:15 ZDF, Das unsichtbare Mädchen
20:15 Einsfestival, Das Geheimnis ihres Todes - The Virgin Suicides(mit Kirsten Dunst)
22:50 KABEL 1, John F. Kennedy - Tatort Dallas

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - U2

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Cro, Olaf Schubert)


----------



## Pomm (30 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt
20:15 KABEL 1, Over the Top
20:15 TELE 5, Verbraten und verkauft
20:15 SAT.1, Mich gibt's nur zweimal
20:15 3sat, Goldeneye - Der Mann, der James Bond war (TV-Biopic über den 007- Schöpfer Ian Fleming)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Halloween IV - Michael Myers kehrt zurück
22:05 TELE 5, 30 Days of Night (gekürzt)
23:15 WDR, Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte)
22:10 KABEL 1, Justified (2 Neue Folgen)
20:15 ZDFneo, The Fades (2 Folgen der Mysteryserie)
00:00 KABEL 1, Southland (Neue Folge) 

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Martina Hill, Manowar)


----------



## Pomm (30 Okt. 2012)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Serien-Tipp:*
> 23:25 ZDFneo, The Fades (Alle 6 Folgen der Mysteryserie)



Uhrzeit war Falsch


----------



## Pomm (31 Okt. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Der Kaufhaus Cop
20:15 ARTE, Fearless - Jenseits der Angst
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Prinz aus Zamunda
22:00 Einsfestival, Spun - Leben im Rausch
22:35 KABEL 1, Men of Honor

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)
22:45 SIXX, Charlie's Angels (2 Neue Folgen)
23:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 weitere Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal, 2. Hauptrunde: Fortuna Düsseldorf - Borussia Mönchengladbach (Anstoß: 20:30) 

*Halloween-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Sixth Sense (ungekürzte Wdh. erst um 00:40)
20:15 TELE 5, Dolores
21:45 BR, Alien Teacher
22:00 SIXX, Final Destination
22:15 ZDFkultur, Blair Witch Project
23:05 RTL II, The Walking Dead (heute Nacht die komplette 1. Staffel / 6 Folgen)
23:40 BR, The Fog - Nebel des Grauens
23:40 N24, Going to Pieces: Die ultimative Tour durch ein blutiges Genre (Folge 1)
00:10 PRO 7, Trick 'r Treat - Die Nacht der Schrecken
00:35 N24, Going to Pieces: Die ultimative Tour durch ein blutiges Genre (Folge 2)
01:05 BR, The Ring - Das Grauen schläft nie


----------



## Pomm (1 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Titanic
20:15 VOX, Spider-Man
20:15 3sat, Topas (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARD, Rommel
22:30 VOX, Rambo II - Der Auftrag (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Start der 2. Staffel / 3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany

*Reportage-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Bomben-Entschärfer - Arbeit zwischen Leben und Tod
21:10 RTL NITRO, Bomb Hunters - Die Bombenentschärfer


----------



## congo64 (1 Nov. 2012)

sehr coole Sache - hab ich leider eben erst entdeckt.
Besten Dank Pomm - schaue ab sofort täglich hier vorbei:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (2 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, xXx - Triple X (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Demolition Man (gekürzt)
22:05 TELE 5, They - Sie kommen
22:25 3sat, OSS 117 - Der Spion, der sich liebte
22:40 PRO 7, xXx - xXx2: The Next Level
00:40 PRO 7, Running Scared

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:45 ARTE, Breaking Bad (Start der 4. Staffel / 3 Folgen)
22:20 RTL II, The Walking Dead (4 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Nov. 2012)

Noch was dazu 

Serien-Tipps:
22:30 SAT1, Knallerfrauen (Neue Folge mit Martina Hill)
22:20 SAT1, Pastewka (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (3 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 BR, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp 
20:15 RTL II, Rush Hour
20:15 VOX, Swing Vote - Die beste Wahl
20:15 SIXX, Almost Famous - Fast berühmt (Kinofassung)
20:15 SRTL, Asterix und Kleopatra
22:45 SAT.1, Hostage - Entführt
23:00 BR, Mit eisernen Fäusten
23:40 RBB, Der aus dem Regen kam
00:00 ZDFkultur, Nackt unter Leder (Sixties-Motorrad-Kultfilm)
00:20 ZDF, Die Vögel
00:40 BR, Red River
01:00 SAT.1, Heat

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:10 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Die letzten 4 Folgen der 2. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Robbie Williams, Gossip, Ballet Revolucion, Oliver Welke, Tom Hanks, Halle Berry, David Garrett, Jutta Speidel, Barbara Schöneberger)
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures - extrem!

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Prohibition - Eine amerikanische Erfahrung: Eine Nation von Säufern
21:05 ARTE, Prohibition - Eine amerikanische Erfahrung: Gesetzesspötter


----------



## Pomm (4 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Sherlock Holmes
20:15 ARTE, Es war einmal in Amerika
20:15 RTL II, Terminator (gekürzte ab 12 Fassung)
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens
20:15 SIXX, Beauty Shop
22:45 PRO 7, Watchmen - Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
22:45 SWR, Brügge sehen... und sterben?
00:00 NDR, King of Devil's Island
00:20 3sat, Die Spezialisten

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:20 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)

*Comedy-Tipp:*
23:00 ZDFkultur, Götter wie wir (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (5 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Out of Time - Sein Gegner ist die Zeit
20:15 Einsfestival, Good Night, and Good Luck - Der Fall McCarthy (Medienpolitdrama von George Clooney)
22:20 KABEL 1, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit
22:45 ZDF, Insomnia - Schlaflos

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Linkin Park

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Enie van de Meiklokjes, Dr. Roger Willemsen, Madsen)


----------



## Pomm (6 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
20:15 TELE 5, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider
22:15 TELE 5, Doomsday - Tag der Rache (gekürzt)
23:15 WDR, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte)
22:30 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (Start der Serie mit einer Doppelfolge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total - Ballball Spezial (Bei der letzten Ausgabe von `Schlag den Raab´ war es das lustigste Spiel. Und nun gibt es ein eigenes Turnier. Beim BallBall stehen sich je zwei Spieler an den gegenüberliegenden Enden des Feldes gegenüber. Auf der Mittellinie liegt ein Basketball, der mit Tennisbällen angeworfen und so in den Zielbereich des Gegners bewegt werden muss. Es treten an: Stefan Raab & Elton, die Beachvolleyballerinnen Ilka Semmler & Katrin Holtwick, Daniel Aminati & Peter Imhof. Kommentiert wird der Wettkampf von Frank Buschmann.)


----------



## Pomm (7 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die nackte Wahrheit
20:15 KABEL 1, About Schmidt
20:15 TELE 5, Under Suspicion - Mörderisches Spiel
20:15 SIXX, Extrem - Mit allen Mitteln (Krankenhausthriller mit Hugh Grant)
20:15 Einsfestival, Thumbsucker - Bleib wie du bist! (Tragikomödie)
22:10 SIXX, Scary Movie 2
22:25 ARTE, So finster die Nacht
22:30 TELE 5, Isolation
23:15 HR, Malcolm X

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 Neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Champions League: Gruppenphase, 4. Spieltag: FC Bayern München - OSC Lille

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Johann Lafer, Heinz Strunk, Rocko Schamoni & Jacques Palminger, Tom Beck)


----------



## Pomm (8 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Others
20:15 VOX, The Day After Tomorrow
21:55 ARTE, Following (Das Debüt von Christopher Nolan)
22:25 3sat, Julia (Thrillerdrama mit Tilda Swinton)
22:30 VOX, Rambo III (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: 4. Spieltag: Bayer Leverkusen - Rapid Wien (Anstoß: 21:05)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Dr. Eckart von Hirschhausen und Studio Braun alias "Fraktus". Musikact: Brian Fallon (The Gaslight Anthem)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Silbermond, Nena & Derek von Krogh, Buddy Ogün)


----------



## Pomm (9 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung (stark gekürzte ab 12 Fassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Waterworld (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, The Tuxedo - Gefahr im Anzug
22:10 PRO 7, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung
22:20 ZDFneo, 2 Fast 2 Furious
22:25 3sat, Ein Leben für ein Leben - Adam Hundesohn (Holocaustdrama mit Jeff Goldblum)
22:35 RTL II, Sieben (Se7en)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:45 ARTE, Breaking Bad (3 Neue Folgen)
22:45 SAT1, Knallerfrauen (Neue Folge)
23:10 SAT1, Pastewka (Neue Folge) 

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany
21:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichste Single der 80er Jahre (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (10 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, L.A. Crash
20:15 BR, Der Vorleser
20:15 SAT.1, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Prinz Kaspian von Narnia
20:15 PRO 7, Rush Hour 3
20:15 VOX, Der 13. Krieger (gekürzt)
20:15 SRTL, Asterix der Gallier
22:00 PRO 7, Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen
22:10 BR, Korczak (Biografiedrama)
22:25 ServusTV, Die üblichen Verdächtigen
22:30 ZDFneo, Romasanta - Auf den Spuren der Bestie (Horrordrama)
22:30 ZDFkultur, Walkabout (Abenteuerdrama)
00:05 ARD, James Bond 007 - Leben und sterben lassen
00:10 ZDFkultur, Turistas - Mörderisches Paradies (gekürzt)
00:20 ZDF, Frenzy (Hitchcock)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Band of Brothers - Wir waren wie Brüder (3 Folgen) (gekürzt)

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:10 RTL, Boxen, WM im Schwergewicht: Wladimir Klitschko vs. Mariusz Wach in Hamburg (Kampf um 22:45)


----------



## Pomm (11 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Social Network
20:15 RTL, X-Men Origins: Wolverine (gekürzt)
21:45 SIXX, The Score
22:05 RTL II, Keine halben Sachen 2 - Jetzt erst recht!
22:45 SWR, The Ring - Das Grauen schläft nie
23:10 ServusTV, Stephen Hawking - Die Suche nach dem Anfang der Zeit (Biografiedrama)
23:45 BR, Der Ring mit dem gekrönten Adler (Kriegsdrama um den polnischen Widerstand des Jahres 1944)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:50 ZDF, ZDF-History: Auf der Flucht - Verfolgt in Hitlers Reich

*Show-Tipp:*
22:45 PRO 7, Absolute Mehrheit - Meinung muss sich wieder lohnen


----------



## Pomm (11 Nov. 2012)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:00 VIVA, MTV EMA 2012 - Red Carpet (Live aus Frankfurt)
21:00 VIVA, MTV EMA 2012 - Main Show (Live aus Frankfurt)


----------



## Pomm (12 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Next
20:15 Einsfestival, Brothers Bloom (Gaunermärchen mit Mark Ruffalo & Adrien Brody)
22:05 ARTE, Lebanon - Tödliche Mission
22:15 ZDF, Das Ende - Assault on Precinct 13
22:15 KABEL 1, Mad Max

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 Neue Folgen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Ozzy Osbourne

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alexandra Neldel, Ralph Ruthe, PSY)


----------



## Pomm (13 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Das Vermächtnis der Wanderhure
20:15 RTL NITRO, Ali Baba und die 40 Räuber
20:15 SRTL, Police Academy ...dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt
20:15 TELE 5, Jackie Chan: Meister aller Klassen (gekürzt)
22:00 TELE 5, Jackie Chan: Action Hunter
22:15 ServusTV, Schwarzarbeit (Politdrama mit Jeremy Irons)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte)
22:30 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Die TV total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Gäste: Elton, Collien Ulmen-Fernandes, Wayne Carpendale, Tim Mälzer)


----------



## Pomm (14 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Missing
20:15 SAT.1, Beim Leben meiner Schwester
20:15 ARTE, Mammuth (Komödie mit Gérard Depardieu)
20:15 TELE 5, Birthday Girl - Braut auf Bestellung (Thrillerkomödie mit Nicole Kidman)
20:15 SIXX, Große Mädchen weinen nicht
20:15 ZDFkultur, Beate Uhse - Das Recht auf Liebe
21:45 BR, Der bewegte Mann
22:35 3sat, La zona - Betreten verboten
22:45 RBB, Wie ein wilder Stier (Boxerdrama. Oscar Nr. 2 für Robert De Niro)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Die 3 letzten Folgen der ersten Staffel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball Länderspiel: Niederlande - Deutschland (Anstoß: 20:30)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:40 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bernhard Hoëcker, Kristian Kokol)


----------



## Pomm (15 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Nachts im Museum
22:20 VOX, Eraser

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Dieter Moor, Travis Pastrana Musikact: Kendrick Lamar)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Milow, Markus Imhoof)


----------



## Pomm (16 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Dark Knight (gekürzte ab 12 Fassung, ungekürzte Wdh. um 23:15)
20:15 ZDFneo, High Fidelity
20:15 RTL II, Dirty Dancing
20:15 ARTE, Drei
22:00 ZDFneo, Der Knochenjäger
22:20 RTL II, Gefährliche Brandung
22:25 3sat, Homevideo

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:10 ARTE, Breaking Bad (3 Neue Folgen)
22:45 SAT1, Knallerfrauen (Neue Folge)
23:15 SAT1, Pastewka (Die 2 letzten Folgen der 6. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany
21:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichsten Internet-Hits


----------



## Pomm (17 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 BR, Wüstenblume
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
20:15 SIXX, Der Pferdeflüsterer
20:15 SRTL, Asterix erobert Rom
22:15 RBB, Sterben für Anfänger
22:30 ZDFneo, Katzenmenschen
23:05 SAT.1, Extreme Rage
23:40 RBB, Emmas Glück
23:40 MDR, Pathfinder - Die Rache des Fährtensuchers
00:10 BR, Red Dust - Die Wahrheit führt in die Freiheit (Justizdrama mit Hilary Swank)
00:45 ARD, James Bond 007 - Der Spion, der mich liebte

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Band of Brothers - Wir waren wie Brüder (2 Folgen) (gekürzt)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Musik: Udo Lindenberg, Lana del Rey und Die Fantastischen Vier)


----------



## Pomm (18 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, V wie Vendetta (gekürzte ab 12 Fassung)
20:15 PRO 7, New Moon - Biss zur Mittagsstunde
20:15 SIXX, Die Piratenbraut
21:40 ARTE, Die Herbstzeitlosen
22:40 RTL II, Ghettogangz 2 - Ultimatum
22:50 PRO 7, Paranormal Activity 2 (Kinofassung)
23:15 SWR, Gesetz der Straße - Brooklyn's Finest
23:55 3sat, Oldboy
00:15 RTL, Operation: Kingdom


----------



## Pomm (19 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Transporter (gekürzte ab 12 Fassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Warum Männer nicht zuhören und Frauen schlecht einparken
21:55 KABEL 1, Mad Max 3 - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel
22:15 ZDF, The Town - Stadt ohne Gnade (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (Die 2 letzten Folgen der ersten Staffel)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Die Fantastischen Vier

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Anastacia, Travis Pastrana, Farid)


----------



## Pomm (20 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
20:15 SIXX, Shopaholic - Die Schnäppchenjägerin
20:15 RTL NITRO, XIII - Die Verschwörung (Actionthriller mit Stephen Dorff)
20:15 TELE 5, Reine Nervensache 2
22:05 TELE 5, Street Fighter - Die entscheidende Schlacht 
23:50 BR, Gomorrha - Reise in das Reich der Camorra

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen aus der ersten Satffel)
22:45 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alanis Morisette, Joe Cocker)


----------



## Pomm (21 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Robin Hood - König der Diebe
20:15 ARTE, Ajami - Stadt der Götter
20:15 SIXX, Die Addams Family
21:55 SIXX, Die Addams Family in verrückter Tradition
22:30 TELE 5, Animal - Gewalt hat einen Namen (Gangsterdrama mit Ving Rhames)
23:05 ARTE, Antichrist (Lars von Trier)
23:15 HR, Boy A (Jugenddrama mit Andrew Garfield)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 Alte)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 ServusTV, Space Dive - Das Projekt Stratos (Die 90minütige BBC Dokumentation zeigt dabei auch bisher unter Verschluss gehaltene Aufnahmen von Felix Baumgartners Sprung aus 39045m Höhe)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 5. Spieltag: FC Schalke 04 - Olympiakos Piräus (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Attila Hildmann, Max Giermann, Max Mutzke


----------



## Pomm (22 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Juno
20:15 ZDFneo, Maria, ihm schmeckt's nicht!
20:15 SRTL, Bigfoot und die Hendersons

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: 5. Spieltag: Borussia Mönchengladbach - AEL Limassol (Anstoß: 21:05)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Bambi 2012
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany (Start der Liveshows)
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Gunter Gabriel, Joscha Sauer, Musikact: Two Gallants)
00:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mundstuhl, Cecilia Bartoli, Max Mutzke

*Reportage-Tipps:*
23:00 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht Gott
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Schlager


----------



## Pomm (23 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Men in Black II
20:15 RTL II, Was Frauen wollen
20:15 ZDFneo, Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück
20:15 SRTL, Robots
21:40 ZDFneo, Extract - Ausgequetscht (Komödie mit Jason Bateman & Mila Kunis)
22:07 TELE 5, Black Moon (Actionthriller mit Tommy Lee Jones)
22:50 RTL II, Payback - Zahltag (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 PRO 7, Falling Skies (Start der 2. Staffel / Doppelfolge)
21:50 ARTE, Breaking Bad (2 Neue Folgen)
23:45 SAT1, Knallerfrauen (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany (2. Liveshow)
21:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichsten Rockhymnen aller Zeiten!


----------



## Pomm (24 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg (Kinofassung)
20:15 BR, Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot
20:15 SRTL, Asterix - Operation Hinkelstein
22:05 SIXX, The Flock - Dunkle Triebe (gekürzt)
22:40 ServusTV, Nikita (Thriller von Luc Besson)
22:45 RTL II, Sunshine
00:50 ARD, James Bond 007 - In tödlicher Mission

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Band of Brothers - Wir waren wie Brüder (2 Folgen) (gekürzt)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, TV total Turmspringen 2012


----------



## Pomm (25 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Fast & Furious - Neues Modell. Originalteile
20:15 PRO 7, Knight and Day (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, About a Boy oder: Der Tag der toten Ente
20:15 ARTE, Glauben ist alles!
20:15 SIXX, Die neun Pforten
22:10 RTL II, Training Day
22:35 PRO 7, Departed - Unter Feinden

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:15 BR-alpha, Jerry Lewis - König der Komödianten
23:30 ZDF, ZDF-History "Hitler, wie ich ihn sah" - Die Fotografen des Diktators,


----------



## Pomm (26 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Tuxedo - Gefahr im Anzug
20:15 SAT.1, Keinohrhasen
20:15 ARTE, Der Duft der Frauen (Nicht der Al-Pacino-Film, sondern das italienische Original)
21:55 ARTE, Leaving Las Vegas
22:15 KABEL 1, Irgendwann in Mexico (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Auftrag Rache
23:15 NDR, Burn After Reading - Wer verbrennt sich hier die Finger?

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Nurse Jackie (Staffel 1, Folge 1+2)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Metallica

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Atze Schröder, Christoph Teege, Dr. Dr. Gert Mittring)


----------



## Pomm (27 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die letzte Festung (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Zweiohrküken
20:15 3sat, Swimming Pool
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan - Powerman II
22:12 TELE 5, Virus

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
22:55 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Andreas Gabalier, Bar Refaeli, Peyman Amin, Helge Georg)


----------



## Pomm (28 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Der ewige Gärtner
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix - Sieg über Cäsar
21:40 KABEL 1, Taxi Taxi
22:05 TELE 5, 11:14
22:25 3sat, In den Süden
23:30 KABEL 1, Anaconda

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 Alte)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: The BossHoss, Bruno Mars, Dr. Thomas Logemann)


----------



## Pomm (29 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Ocean's Eleven
20:15 SRTL, Die Legende von Pinocchio
22:00 3sat, Station Agent (mit Game of Thrones Star Peter Dinklage)
22:30 VOX, Lethal Weapon 4 - Zwei Profis räumen auf (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:05 SIXX, Ringer (Start der neuen Thrillerserie mit Sarah Michelle Gellar / 2 Folgen)
21:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Harry Wijnvoord, H. P. Baxxter, Musikact: Mad Caddies)
22:55 PRO 7, TV total Quizboxen

*Reportage-Tipps:*
23:00 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht Geld
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Sicherheit und Freiheit


----------



## Pomm (30 Nov. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der unglaubliche Hulk (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, The 6th Day (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jet Li: Claws of Steel
20:15 SRTL, Das große Krabbeln
22:10 RTL NITRO, Jet Li: Tai Chi Master
22:25 3sat, Das Fleisch der Orchidee
22:35 RTL II, Full Metal Jacket

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:45 ARTE, Breaking Bad (Finale der 4. Staffel mit den letzten 2 Folgen)
22:25 PRO 7, Falling Skies (2 Neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT1, Knallerfrauen (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichsten Hits des Jahres 2012

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:45 SAT1, The BossHoss Rockumentary - NO Deals With The Devil


----------



## Pomm (1 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Illuminati (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Year One - Aller Anfang ist schwer (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Zum Ausziehen verführt
20:15 ServusTV, Der große Eisenbahnraub
20:15 VOX, Dr. Dolittle
20:15 SRTL, Asterix in Amerika
22:10 ServusTV, Rosemaries Baby
01:20 ARD, James Bond 007 - GoldenEye

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Band of Brothers - Wir waren wie Brüder (Die letzten 3 Folgen) (gekürzt)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:00 ARTE, Amerika im Wohnzimmer: Die Sonderlinge (Doku über das Universum der US-Serien)
22:55 ARTE, Amerika im Wohnzimmer: Die modernen Kreuzritter


----------



## Pomm (2 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
15:40 PRO 7, Alice im Wunderland (gekürzt)
18:05 PRO 7, Prince of Persia - Der Sand der Zeit (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Stichtag - Schluss mit gemütlich
20:15 PRO 7, Duell der Magier
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Experiment (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, Der Rosenkrieg
20:15 ARTE, Ein russischer Sommer
22:00 -RTL II, Horsemen (gekürzt)
22:10 SIXX, Der Regenmacher
22:30 PRO 7, Centurion - Fight or Die (gekürzt)
23:55 TELE 5, Casino
00:35 NDR, Reservoir Dogs - Wilde Hunde

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Menschen 2012 (Jahresrückblick mit Markus Lanz)


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Dez. 2012)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich kaum noch Filme im Fernsehen schaue, Werbung und dann wird auch schon bei harmlosen Filmen rumgeschnippelt :angry:

Trotzdem :thx: Pomm für die täglichen Tipps :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (3 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Tore der Welt (1)
20:15 KABEL 1, Passagier 57 (gekürzt)
21:50 KABEL 1, Die Stunde der Patrioten (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, While She Was Out (Stille Nacht - Mörderische Nacht)
23:00 ARTE, The Chaser (Thriller aus Südkorea)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Nurse Jackie (Staffel 1, Folge 3&4)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Depeche Mode

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Rick Kavanian, Motörhead, Die besten Beatboxer)


----------



## Pomm (4 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Tore der Welt (2)
20:15 KABEL 1, Hellboy (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Jackie Chan: City Hunter
20:15 ZDFkultur, Wilde Herzen (Jugenddrama)
22:05 ZDFkultur, Suicide Kings
22:05 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan's Police Story
22:20 TELE 5, Rambo
23:15 WDR, Willkommen bei den Sch'tis

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
22:35 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:30 SAT.1, Ken Folletts Reise ins Mittelalter

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Johann König, Anna Palm)


----------



## Pomm (5 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Catch Me If You Can
20:15 SIXX, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt (Director's Cut)
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix bei den Briten
20:15 TELE 5, Fremde Wesen (Fantasydrama)
22:15 ServusTV, Mary & Max oder schrumpfen Schafe, wenn es regnet?
22:15 TELE 5, 187 - Eine tödliche Zahl (Thrillerdrama mit Samuel L. Jackson)
22:25 3sat, Turistas - Mörderisches Paradies (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 Alte)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Camp Armadillo (Doku über dänische Soldaten am Hindukusch)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 6. Spieltag: FC Bayern München - FC BATE Borisov (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kostja Ullmann & Nora von Waldstätten, Farid)


----------



## Pomm (6 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Australia
20:15 SPORT1, Balls of Fury: Große Krieger - Kleine Bälle (Pingpong-Actionklamauk)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:05 SIXX, Ringer (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Gruppenphase, 6. Spieltag: Levante UD - Hannover 96 (Anstoß: 21:05)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die große Quatsch Variety Show
22:10 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Ina Müller, Sido. Musikact: Slime)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lukas Graham, Joscha Sauer, Lutz van der Horst und Christiane Stenger)

*Reportage-Tipps:*
23:00 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht das Weite
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Bodymod


----------



## Pomm (7 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, 2 Fast 2 Furious (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, New in Town - Eiskalt erwischt (Komödie mit Renée Zellweger)
21:45 ZDFneo, Mord und Margaritas (mit Pierce Brosnan)
22:15 TELE 5, Ginger Snaps - Das Biest in Dir (gekürzt)
22:20 RTL II, Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben (gekürzt)
00:15 RTL II, Basic Instinct

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:25 PRO 7, Falling Skies (2 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany
21:15 RTL, Kuschelrock - Die große Weihnachtsshow


----------



## Pomm (8 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
18:00 SAT.1, Shrek - Der tollkühne Held
20:15 ServusTV, Frankie und Johnny
20:15 SAT.1, Shrek 2 - Der tollkühne Held kehrt zurück
22:15 ServusTV, Es war einmal in Amerika
22:15 SAT.1, Shrek - Oh du Shrekliche
22:40 SAT.1, 3 Engel für Charlie
00:20 ZDF, Der Schakal (1973)
00:25 SAT.1, D.O.A. - Dead or Alive

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Helene Fischer, Lang Lang, Florian David Fitz, Die Fantastischen Vier, Pink, Olaf Schubert, Karl Dall, Heino Ferch, Rihanna, Alicia Keys, Maria Furtwängler, Nena)
20:15 PRO 7, Mission Wissen Weltweit - Harros verrückte Reise um die Welt


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Dez. 2012)

Ich hätte da noch 2 Tipps 

*Film-Tipp:*
22.25 ZDFNeo - Jenseits der Unschuld

*Doku-Tipp:*
23.40 ARD - Nichts als die Wahrheit: 30 Jahre Die Toten Hosen


----------



## Pomm (9 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
15:30 KABEL 1, Legende (Kinofassung)
17:35 KABEL 1, Der erste Ritter
20:15 PRO 7, Die etwas anderen Cops (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Brothers Grimm - Lerne das Fürchten
20:15 KABEL 1, Schwere Jungs
20:15 ARTE, Mein Vater, der Held (Komödie mit Gérard Depardieu)
20:15 SIXX, Hogfather - Schaurige Weihnachten
22:25 RTL II, The Frighteners - Herr der Geister (gekürzt)
22:35 PRO 7, No Country for Old Men
01:15 ARTE, Antichrist

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, 2012! Menschen, Bilder, Emotionen


----------



## Pomm (10 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Tore der Welt (3)
20:15 Einsfestival, Der talentierte Mr. Ripley
20:15 KABEL 1, 8 Blickwinkel
20:15 ARTE, Leoparden küßt man nicht (gekürzt)
21:45 ARTE, Monty Pythons wunderbare Welt der Schwerkraft
22:00 KABEL 1, Predator (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Sag kein Wort
00:15 HR, Schmeiß die Mama aus dem Zug!

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Nurse Jackie (Staffel 1, Folge 5&6)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Best of

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: David Garrett, Peter Neururer)


----------



## Pomm (11 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Tore der Welt (4)
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Einsatz
20:15 SRTL, Lucky Luke - Der einsame Cowboy (mit Jean Dujardin)
20:15 ZDFkultur, Felicia, mein Engel (Psychohorror)
22:10 TELE 5, Rambo II - Der Auftrag (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory
22:40 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Stille Nacht in Stalingrad
20:15 ARTE, Winter 42 / 43 (Zeitzeugen aus acht europäischen Ländern berichten, wie sie den Zweiten Weltkrieg erlebten)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Gäste: Rebecca Mir, Joko Winterscheidt, Max Mutzke, Elton)


----------



## Pomm (12 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Forrest Gump
20:15 TELE 5, Nell
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix & Obelix gegen Cäsar
20:15 SIXX, Mord im Pfarrhaus
21:55 SIXX, Ladykillers
22:10 KABEL 1, Jackie Chan: Drunken Master
00:35 TELE 5, Lethal Attraction

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alcatraz (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 Alte)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Chima, Nat Saunders, Chris Hayward und der Misery Bear)


----------



## Pomm (13 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten (Kinofassung)
20:15 SRTL, Eine wüste Bescherung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.(Start der 2. Staffel mit 3 Folgen am Stück)
21:00 SIXX, Ringer (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures - Die Bilder des Jahres 2012
22:25 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Ranga Yogeshwar, MC Rene. Musikact: The Other)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Axel Stein, Giraffenaffen-Stars Roman Lob, Flo Mega und Götz Alsmann)

*Reportage-Tipp:*
23:10 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht das Gute
23:40 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht das Böse


----------



## Pomm (14 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Der Grinch
20:15 ServusTV, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
20:15 ZDFneo, Top Gun - Sie fürchten weder Tod noch Teufel
20:15 PRO 7, 10.000 BC
20:15 RTL NITRO, Thank You for Smoking
22:00 ZDFneo, Insomnia - Schlaflos
22:20 RTL II, Constantine
22:25 3sat, Texas Story
23:10 ServusTV, Paper Moon

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:25 PRO 7, Falling Skies (2 Neue Folgen)

*Comedy-Tipps:*
23:05 RTL, Dieter Nuhr live! Nuhr die Ruhe (1)
23:20 SAT.1, Knallerfrauen

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany (Im Finale treten heute die vier Team-Sieger gegeneinander an. Neben den Talenten performen Nelly Furtado, Leona Lewis und Robbie Williams)


----------



## greatnagus (14 Dez. 2012)

danke für die mühe :thx:


----------



## Pomm (15 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, About Schmidt
20:15 VOX, Penelope
20:15 SAT.1, Zahnfee auf Bewährung
22:15 SIXX, Chinatown
22:25 SAT.1, 3 Engel für Charlie - Volle Power (Kinofassung)
23:35 RTL II, Jim Carroll - In den Straßen von New York
00:20 ZDF, Lock Up - Überleben ist alles
00:25 SIXX, Nikita
00:40 SAT.1, Vertical Limit

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Jackpot: 3,5 Mio./ Musikacts: Taylor Swift, Seeed und Deichkind)

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:15 ARD, Boxen - WM im Super-Mittelgewicht: Arthur Abraham vs. Mehdi Bouadla (Frankreich) in Nürnberg


----------



## Tight66955 (15 Dez. 2012)

endlich tritt Taylor mal Live im deutschen Fernsehen auf :WOW::WOW:

vor zwei Jahren musste Sie ja absagen


----------



## Pomm (16 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Slumdog Millionär
20:15 SIXX, Robin Hood - König der Diebe
20:15 RTL, So spielt das Leben
20:15 KABEL 1, Napola - Elite für den Führer
20:15 RTL II, Jackie Chans First Strike - Erstschlag (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Dirty Dancing
21:55 RTL II, Der Sturm
22:45 PRO 7, Gamer (gekürzt)
23:00 3sat, Dark Star - Finsterer Stern
00:20 PRO 7, Creep


----------



## Pomm (17 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, xXx - Triple X (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Santa Clause 2: Eine noch schönere Bescherung
20:15 Einsfestival, Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
22:15 ZDF, Inside Man
22:45 KABEL 1, Black Hawk Down (Kinofassung)
23:30 WDR, Papillon

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Nurse Jackie (Staffel 1, Folge 7&8)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Joe Cocker

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Florian David Fitz, Blumentopf, The Voice of Germany: Nick Howard)


----------



## Dhluk (17 Dez. 2012)

tv total *___*


----------



## Pomm (18 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Godzilla
20:15 SAT.1, Es ist ein Elch entsprungen
20:15 ZDFkultur, In den Süden (Gesellschaftsdrama mit Charlotte Rampling)
22:00 ZDFkultur, Das Fleisch der Orchidee (Thriller mit Charlotte Rampling)
22:05 TELE 5, Rambo III
22:25 3sat, Das Fenster zum Hof (Hitchcock)
00:50 ARD, Little Miss Sunshine

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
23:05 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (Finale der 1. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - Achtelfinale: FC Augsburg - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20:30)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Überraschungs-Show)


----------



## Pomm (19 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Cast Away - Verschollen
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix & Obelix: Mission Kleopatra
20:15 SIXX, Julie & Julia
20:15 ARTE, Schatten der Vergangenheit
22:15 RBB, Albert Schweitzer - Ein Leben für Afrika
22:25 3sat, Der Mann, der zuviel wußte

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 3 Alte)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - Achtelfinale: Borussia Dortmund - Hannover 96 (Anstoß: 20:30)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Die 25 emotionalsten TV-Momente des Jahres


----------



## Pomm (20 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, ...jahr 2022... die überleben wollen...
20:15 VOX, Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Vertigo - Aus dem Reich der Toten
23:00 ZDF, Ronin

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.(3 Neue Folgen)
21:00 SIXX, Ringer (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, Transporter - Die Serie (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Das Beste aus TV total 2012
22:10 ZDFneo, Die große Fernsehshow zum Weltuntergang - Mit Joko & Klaas
00:00 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Florian David Fitz, Milan Peschel. Musikact: Turbostaat)


----------



## Pomm (21 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers
20:15 SAT.1, Santa Clause 3 - Eine frostige Bescherung
20:15 TELE 5, Im Fahrwasser des Todes
22:05 ZDFneo, Stolz und Vorurteil

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Downton Abbey.(Start der Serie / 2 Folgen)
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Borgias - Sex. Macht. Mord. Amen.(3 Neue Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Falling Skies (Finale der 2. Staffel)

*Comedy-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Knallerfrauen (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
14:50 RTL II, Gremlins - Kleine Monster (gekürzt)
16:35 RTL II, Gremlins 2 - Die Rückkehr der kleinen Monster (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Disneys Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
20:15 PRO 7, Step Up to the Streets
20:15 Einsfestival, Der englische Patient
20:15 SIXX, Laurel Canyon
22:00 SIXX, Winged Creatures
22:05 RTL II, Kleines Arschloch
22:10 ZDFkultur, Donnie Darko (Kinofassung)
22:25 SAT.1, Starsky & Hutch
23:15 ARD, James Bond 007: Stirb an einem anderen Tag
00:05 SAT.1, Crime Is King - 3000 Meilen bis Graceland

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Downton Abbey.(3 Neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Der große Comedy Adventskalender


----------



## Pomm (23 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Der König der Löwen
20:15 PRO 7, Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle
20:15 RTL II, Tatsächlich... Liebe
20:15 TELE 5, In 80 Tagen um die Welt (1956)
20:15 SIXX, Die Farbe Lila
22:25 PRO 7, Mann unter Feuer
22:55 RTL II, Mit Schirm, Charme und Melone
23:10 KABEL 1, The Quest - Die Herausforderung
23:50 TELE 5, Der Mann, der König sein wollte
00:35 RTL II, Das Relikt
01:20 PRO 7, Santa's Slay - Blutige Weihnachten

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Downton Abbey.(Die 2 letzten Folgen der 1. Staffel)


----------



## Death Row (23 Dez. 2012)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle
> 23:10 KABEL 1, The Quest - Die Herausforderung
> 23:50 TELE 5, Der Mann, der König sein wollte
> 00:35 RTL II, Das Relikt



Das wird mein TV-Abend heute sein :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (23 Dez. 2012)

Hier schon einmal die TV-Tipps für Weihnachten! 

*Montag 24. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
09:10 VOX, Scooby-Doo
10:10 SAT.1, Die Glücksritter
10:35 VOX, Wild X-Mas
11:05 KABEL 1, Die Piratenbraut
11:10 ARD, Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel
12:25 SAT.1, Die Geister, die ich rief...
12:55 RTL, Zurück in die Zukunft
12:40 ARD, Madagascar 2
14:15 SAT.1, Verrückte Weihnachten
14:55 RTL, Zurück in die Zukunft II
15:30 VOX, Jack Frost - Der coolste Dad der Welt
15:40 ARTE, Amy und die Wildgänse
16:05 SAT.1, Mein Schatz, unsere Familie und ich
16:45 RTL, Zurück in die Zukunft III
16:45 RTL II, Tatsächlich... Liebe
16:45 SIXX, Glauben ist alles!
17:10 VOX, Richie Rich
17:45 SAT.1, Das Wunder von Manhattan
18:20 KABEL 1, Shang-High Noon
18:25 Einsfestival, Die unendliche Geschichte
18:50 VOX, Versprochen ist versprochen
20:15 RTL, Schöne Bescherung
20:15 SAT.1, Kevin - Allein zu Haus
20:15 VOX, E. T. - Der Außerirdische
20:15 ARD, Buddenbrooks
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Name der Rose
21:55 RTL II, Rocky
22:00 RTL, Tödliche Weihnachten
22:10 SAT.1, Kevin - Allein in New York
22:20 VOX, The Game - Das Geschenk seines Lebens
22:30 KABEL 1, Das Schweigen der Lämmer
23:20 ZDF, Ist das Leben nicht schön?
23:20 3sat, Hotel New Hampshire
00:00 RTL II, Wild Christmas
00:30 KABEL 1, Flatliners - Heute ist ein schöner Tag zum Sterben

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (8 Folgen)


*Dienstag 25. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
07:10 KABEL 1, Planet der Affen (1968)
09:00 KABEL 1, Rückkehr zum Planet der Affen
09:25 SAT.1, Wieder allein zu Haus
10:35 KABEL 1, Flucht vom Planet der Affen
13:10 PRO 7, Lissi und der wilde Kaiser
13:15 RTL, Wild Child - Erstklassig zickig
13:45 VOX, Merlin (1)
14:40 PRO 7, (T)Raumschiff Surprise - Periode 1
15:15 VOX, Merlin (1)
15:45 SAT.1, Der Goldene Kompass
16:15 RTL II, Small Soldiers
16:30 PRO 7, Der Schuh des Manitu - Extra Large
16:50 RTL, Der König der Löwen
17:40 SAT.1, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Der König von Narnia
18:05 RTL II, Dragonheart
18:20 PRO 7, Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle
18:25 RTL, Ice Age - Eine coole Bescherung
20:10 3sat, Elizabeth
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers - Die Rache
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 1
20:15 SAT.1, Wall Street - Geld schläft nicht
20:15 RTL II, Rocky III - Das Auge des Tigers
21:45 ServusTV, Frühstück bei Tiffany
22:05 RTL II, Rocky IV - Der Kampf des Jahrhunderts
22:15 KABEL 1, Sleepy Hollow
23:00 SAT.1, Minority Report
23:15 PRO 7, Shooter
23:25 ARD, Shutter Island
00:00 KABEL 1, Highlander
01:35 ARD, Gesprengte Ketten
01:45 RBB, Citizen Kane


*Mittwoch 26. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
12:35 RTL, Der rosarote Panther 2
12:50 PRO 7, Get Smart
13:10 KABEL 1, Michael
14:10 RTL II, Der Tod steht ihr gut
15:00 VOX, Rendezvous mit Joe Black
15:05 SAT.1, Ratatouille
15:20 KABEL 1, Ghost - Nachricht von Sam
16:05 RTL II, Ghostbusters - Die Geisterjäger
17:20 SAT.1, Kung Fu Panda: Ein schlagfertiges Winterfest
17:35 KABEL 1, Hook
17:45 SAT.1, Kung Fu Panda
17:55 PRO 7, Star Trek (2009)
18:05 RTL II, Ghostbusters 2
19:30 SAT.1, Kung Fu Panda: Das Geheimnis der furiosen Fünf
20:15 RTL, Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme
20:15 PRO 7, Hancock
20:15 SAT.1, Eat, Pray, Love
20:15 KABEL 1, Mrs. Doubtfire - Das stachelige Kindermädchen
20:15 RTL II, Der Polarexpress
20:15 VOX, Space Cowboys
20:15 SIXX, Meerjungfrauen küssen besser
22:00 RTL II, #9
22:05 SIXX, Punch-Drunk Love
22:10 PRO 7, Machete
22:30 VOX, American Gangster
22:45 KABEL 1, Denn zum Küssen sind sie da
23:15 SAT.1, Shoot 'Em Up
23:25 ARD, Männer, die auf Ziegen starren
23:35 RTL, Red Heat
23:55 ZDF, Chocolat
00:55 KABEL 1, Black Rain

*Wünsche dem ganzen CB Team und allen Usern ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!*


----------



## Death Row (23 Dez. 2012)

20:15 PRO 7, Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle
23:10 KABEL 1, The Quest - Die Herausforderung
00:35 RTL II, Das Relikt


----------



## Pomm (27 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Jurassic Park III
20:15 KABEL 1, Alexander (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Batman
20:15 3sat, Der dritte Mann
20:15 ZDFkultur, Hamlet (mit Ethan Hawke)
22:05 VOX, Resident Evil
22:05 MDR, Bodyguard
22:15 RBB, Nacht über Manhattan
23:30 WDR, Django
23:30 SWR, Der rosarote Panther
23:45 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Goldfinger

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:00 SIXX, Ringer (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL, Person of Interest (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (28 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Panic Room (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Fantastic Four (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Der einzige Zeuge
20:15 RTL NITRO, Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding
22:00 ZDFneo, Harte Ziele (gekürzt)
22:05 RTL II, Taking Lives - Für dein Leben würde er töten (Kinofassung)
22:35 KABEL 1, Die Fremde in dir
23:10 ZDFneo, True Romance
23:45 BR, Casino Royale (James-Bond-Parodie)
00:00 RTL II, Ricochet - Der Aufprall (gekürzt)

*Comedy-Tipp:*
20:00 TELE 5, Kalkofes Jahresrückblick
22:30 SAT.1, Knallerfrauen

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - 50 Jahre Charts - Die Alben


----------



## Pomm (29 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Gran Torino
20:15 ZDF, Robin Hood (2010) (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, L.A. Crash (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Instinkt
20:15 VOX, Mr. Magoriums Wunderladen
20:15 SAT.1, Marmaduke
22:15 SIXX, Das Schweigen der Lämmer
22:00 ZDFneo, Strange Days
22:20 SAT.1, The Contract
22:35 RTL II, Tom Gerhardt - Voll Normaaal!
22:45 PRO 7, Hush
23:05 ZDF, Dante's Peak
23:40 RBB, Shaft (Original)
23:45 ZDFkultur, Blood Simple - Director's Cut (Regiedebüt der Coen-Brüder)
23:45 ARD, Sag niemals nie
23:55 TELE 5, Bittersweet Life (Gangsterdrama aus Südkorea / vielleicht gekürzt)
00:10 SIXX, Roter Drache
00:30 PRO 7, Move On - the road movie inspired by you

*Comedy-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Die Comedy Show des Jahres
22:30 RTL, Mario Barth live! Olympiastadion Berlin 2011


----------



## Pomm (30 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Das Leben des Brian
20:15 PRO 7, Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
20:15 ARTE, Bei Anruf Mord (Hitchcock)
20:15 SIXX, Die Teufelin
21:55 SIXX, The Others
22:00 RTL II, Die Ritter der Kokosnuß
22:00 ZDFkultur, Boxcar Bertha - Die Faust der Rebellen (Gewaltdrama von Martin Scorsese)
22:05 PRO 7, Whiteout (Thriller mit Kate Beckinsale)
22:45 TELE 5, Der Adler ist gelandet (Kriegsabenteuer mit Michael Caine)
23:15 ZDFneo, Austin Powers
23:30 ARD, New York, I Love You
23:45 RTL II, Lesbian Vampire Killers


----------



## Pomm (31 Dez. 2012)

*Film-Tipp:*
22:00 KABEL 1, Ein seltsames Paar

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (8 Folgen)
20:15 SAT.1, Knallerfrauen (5 Folgen)
21:30 SRTL, Mr. Bean (7 Folgen)

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Die Wüste lebt
20:15 VOX, "Thank You for the Music" - 40 Jahre ABBA
00:10 VOX, 25 Jahre BAD - Das Phänomen Michael Jackson

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichsten Fetenhits aller Zeiten!
20:15 RTL II, Silvester Hit-Countdown - Welcome 2013
21:45 ZDF, Willkommen 2013 (Mit Deutschlands größter Open-Air-Party begrüßt Berlin das neue Jahr)

*Wünsche dem gesamten CB Team und allen Usern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2012)

Ich möchte noch 3sat - Pop around the clock ergänzen.

Auch wenn dieses Jahr die Auswahl nicht so dolle ist.


----------



## Pomm (31 Dez. 2012)

Habe noch 2 Tipps für euch 

*Show-Tipps:*
21:00 ZDFneo, neoParadise - Silvesterspecial (Gäste: Nora Tschirner, Kai Ebel, Jan Böhmermann)
22:30 ZDFneo, Nicht nachmachen! (4 Episoden)


----------



## Pomm (1 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Little Miss Sunshine
20:15 VOX, Jurassic Park
20:15 RTL, Mr. & Mrs. Smith (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Jury
20:15 Einsfestival, Männer, die auf Ziegen starren
20:15 PRO 7, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Wickie und die starken Männer
20:15 3sat, Nacht über Manhattan (Justizthriller mit Andy Garcia)
21:50 RTL NITRO, Abgezockt!
22:05 SAT.1, Con Air (gekürzt)
22:20 RTL, Repo Men (Kinofassung)
22:30 PRO 7, Zombieland
22:35 SWR, Willkommen bei den Sch'tis
22:50 ARD, Tannöd
23:20 ZDF, Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
23:50 RTL II, The Crow - Die Krähe
00:25 SAT.1, The I Inside - Im Auge des Todes


----------



## Pomm (2 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Sleepy Hollow
20:15 SAT.1, Krabat
20:15 KABEL 1, Born to Be Wild - Saumäßig unterwegs
20:15 SIXX, Die Säulen der Erde (1)
21:55 ARTE, Sweeney Todd - Der teuflische Barbier aus der Fleet Street
22:05 SIXX, Der Kaufmann von Venedig (Kostümdrama mit Jeremy Irons und Al Pacino)
22:10 TELE 5, Stephen Kings Stark (gekürzt)
22:15 KABEL 1, Breakdown (Thriller mit Kurt Russell, gekürzt)
23:00 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Feuerball
23:30 HR, Bad Lieutenant - Cop ohne Gewissen
00:30 BR, Public Enemy No. 1 - Mordinstinkt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 3 alte)


----------



## Pomm (3 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Vergessene Welt: Jurassic Park
20:15 PRO 7, 17 Again
20:15 ARTE, Beetlejuice
21:00 Einsfestival, Manta Manta
21:45 ARTE, Pee-wee's irre Abenteuer
21:55 SRTL, Patch Adams
22:25 VOX, Exit Wounds - Die Copjäger (gekürzt)
23:00 ARD, Zeiten des Aufruhrs
00:30 BR, Public Enemy No. 1 - Todestrieb

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Smash (Start der neuen Musicaldramaserie / 4 Folgen hintereinander)
21:00 SIXX, Ringer (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL, Person of Interest (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge) 

*Comedy-Tipp:*
22:25 PRO 7, Michael Mittermeier: Safari

*Reportage-Tipp:*
23:30 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht den Pornostar


----------



## Pomm (4 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Superman Returns
20:15 ZDFneo, Grasgeflüster
20:15 SRTL, Chicken Run - Hennen rennen
23:15 RTL II, Geboren am 4. Juli
23:25 PRO 7, Sin City - Recut & Extended

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Smash (Folgen 4-8)


----------



## Pomm (5 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Königreich der Himmel (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Der Mann, der niemals lebte (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Karate Kid (2010)
20:15 SIXX, Open Range - Weites Land
20:15 ServusTV, Der Unbeugsame
22:00 Einsfestival, Secretary - Womit kann ich dienen?
22:15 ServusTV, Donnie Brasco
22:35 SIXX, Krass! Running with Scissors (Tragikomödie)
22:55 PRO 7, Gone Baby Gone - Kein Kinderspiel
23:15 RTL II, House of Wax
23:20 SAT.1, Shaft - Noch Fragen?
00:00 MDR, Fräulein Smillas Gespür für Schnee
01:15 SAT.1, Felon (Knastfilm mit Stephen Dorff und Val Kilmer)
01:15 RTL II, Wes Cravens Haus der Vergessenen (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Smash (Folgen 9-12) 

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Beyonce - I Am...Yours / An Intimate Performances At Wynn Las Vegas


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Jan. 2013)

Ich hätte noch für Nachteulen einen Tipp:

Film-Tipps:
00:45 NDR, Heavy Metal trifft Karniggels: Detlev Buck goes Wacken :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (6 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, R. E. D. - Älter, härter, besser (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, The Green Hornet
20:15 ARTE, Zusammen ist man weniger allein
22:05 TELE 5, Der Texaner
22:35 RTL II, Eyes Wide Shut
22:40 PRO 7, District 9
23:30 ARD, A Single Man
23:30 NDR, OSS 117 - Er ist sich selbst genug!
23:30 RBB, The Hot Spot - Spiel mit dem Feuer
23:45 BR, Die Bounty (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Smash (Folgen 13-15)


----------



## Pomm (7 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Big Fish
20:15 KABEL 1, Speed (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Date Night - Gangster für eine Nacht (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Die Simpsons - Der Film
20:15 SRTL, Master and Commander - Bis ans Ende der Welt
22:15 ARTE, The Escapist - Raus aus der Hölle
22:45 KABEL 1, Speed 2: Cruise Control
22:20 ZDF, State of Play - Der Stand der Dinge

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:00 RTL NITRO, Nurse Jackie (Staffel 1, Folge 11&12)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sido, Jana Ina und Giovanni Zarella)


----------



## Pomm (8 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Soldat James Ryan (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDF, James Bond 007: Ein Quantum Trost
20:15 RTL NITRO, Interstate 60
20:15 SRTL, Splash - Jungfrau am Haken
20:15 ServusTV, Der Graf von Monte Christo (1) (mit Gérard Depardieu)
22:00 ServusTV, Die Zeit, die uns noch bleibt (Drama mit Oscar-Preisträger Colin Firth)
22:05 TELE 5, Jeepers Creepers - Es ist angerichtet

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Start der 10. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
23:35 KABEL 1, The Pacific (Folge 1-3)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Schmidt, Graffiti Lobby Berlin)


----------



## Pomm (9 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, vincent will meer
20:15 KABEL 1, Big Daddy
20:15 ARTE, Scoop - Der Knüller
22:00 SIXX, Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
22:25 SAT.1, Die Welle
22:40 ARTE, The Fall - Im Reich der Fantasie
00:15 HR, Lone Star

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine Alte)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Paula Lambert, John Doyle, Johnny Logan)


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Jan. 2013)

Wer Interesse hat die Elisha Cuthbert als ganz junges Ding zu sehen

20.15 TELE5: Ein Geist kommt selten allein


----------



## MetalFan (9 Jan. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Wer Interesse hat die Elisha Cuthbert als ganz junges Ding zu sehen
> 
> 20.15 TELE5: Ein Geist kommt selten allein



Habe ich verpasst 

Lohnt sich das optisch?


----------



## Pomm (10 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, ...und dann kam Polly
22:00 VOX, Glimmer Man

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:05 SIXX, Ringer (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die große Quatsch Comedy Show
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Matthias Schweighöfer, Guido Knopp. Musikact: Rita Ora)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Hans Sarpei, Mrs. Greenbird)

*Reportage-Tipps:*
23:00 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Sicherheit und Freiheit
23:30 ZDFneo, Herr Eppert sucht Ruhe


----------



## Pomm (11 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Independence Day
20:15 PRO 7, Spider-Man 2
20:15 RTL II, Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht... (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Erin Brockovich - Eine wahre Geschichte
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jay und Silent Bob schlagen zurück
20:15 Einsfestival, Alien Teacher
22:15 ZDFneo, Das Imperium der Wölfe
23:00 PRO 7, Underworld: Evolution
23:40 SAT.1, True Lies - Wahre Lügen


----------



## Pomm (12 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Syriana
20:15 SAT.1, Bedtime Stories
20:15 VOX, Der Diamantencop
20:15 SIXX, The Open Road
22:00 BR, Soul Kitchen
22:30 ZDFneo, Blair Witch Project
22:30 ZDFkultur, Hierro - Insel der Angst
22:30 RTL II, Explosiv - Blown Away

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Jackpot: 500.000€ / Musikacts: XAVAS, Max Raabe, Ellie Goulding)


----------



## Pomm (13 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Ghostwriter
23:00 PRO 7, Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht
23:15 NDR, Flags of Our Fathers - Die Flaggen unserer Väter
23:15 BR, The Verdict - Die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit
23:30 ARD, Chéri - Eine Komödie der Eitelkeiten
23:50 TELE 5, King Naresuan - Der Herrscher von Siam


----------



## Pomm (14 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Air Force One (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Auf der Todesliste (Thriller mit Exfußballer Eric Cantona)
22:50 MDR, Intimate Enemies - Der Feind in den eigenen Reihen (Kriegsdrama über den Algerienkonflikt)
23:15 Einsfestival, Wüstenblume

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (Folge 1&2)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Martin Rütter & Jochen Schropp)


----------



## Pomm (15 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Gangs of New York (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Der 13te Krieger (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Der Graf von Monte Christo (2) (mit Gérard Depardieu)
20:15 SRTL, Austin Powers
22:00 ServusTV, Magere Zeiten (Satire mit Ex-"Monty Python"-Star Michael Palin)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
23:35 KABEL 1, The Pacific (Folge 4-6)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 BR, Banksy - Exit Through the Gift Shop

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ingo Appelt, Ben Redelings)


----------



## Pomm (16 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Wutprobe
22:30 KABEL 1, The Fog - Nebel des Grauens (Remake von 2005)
22:45 ServusTV, Django

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Fischotter Nemo & Dr. Gettmann, Karl Dall, Lenka)


----------



## Pomm (17 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Pearl Harbor (Kinofassung)
20:15 SRTL, Cats & Dogs - Wie Hund und Katz (gekürzt)
23:15 WDR, Reservoir Dogs

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:05 SIXX, Ringer (Neue Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, Unforgettable (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Helden
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Gäste: Oliver Kahn, Steven Gätjen. Musikact: Biffy Clyro)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Annette Frier, Chris Tall, Timur Vermes)


----------



## Pomm (18 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Nur noch 60 Sekunden (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, X-Men 2
20:15 RTL II, American Pie 2 (Kinofassung)
22:00 ZDFneo, The Last Winter (Psychohorror mit Ron "Hellboy" Perlman)
22:05 TELE 5, Plane Dead - Der Flug in den Tod (gekürzt)
22:20 RTL II, Scream 3
22:40 SAT.1, Face/Off - Im Körper des Feindes
23:10 PRO 7, Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
00:40 RTL II, Armee der Finsternis
00:55 PRO 7, The Ring (US-Remake)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: Bundesliga - 18. Spieltag: FC Schalke 04 - Hannover 96 (Anstoß: 20.30)


----------



## Pomm (19 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 BR, Little Miss Sunshine
20:15 VOX, Bulletproof Monk - Der kugelsichere Mönch (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Alice im Wunderland
20:15 ServusTV, Almost Famous - Fast berühmt (Kinofassung)
20:15 Einsfestival, Powder Blue - Am Ende bleibt Liebe (mit Jessica Biel als Stripperin)
22:25 SAT.1, The Flock - Dunkle Triebe (gekürzt)
22:25 PRO 7, The Happening
00:15 PRO 7, Ring 2
00:20 SAT.1, Das Netz
00:45 ARD, Das Kabinett des Dr. Parnassus

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Christiane Hörbiger, Matthias Schweighöfer, Ralf Schmitz, Magdalena Neuner, Robert Hartung, Denzel Washington, Leona Lewis, Caligola)


----------



## Pomm (20 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Troja (gekürzt)
22:00 PRO 7, Terminator: Die Erlösung (Kinofassung)
22:45 SWR, Sugarland Express
22:35 TELE 5, Die 36 Kammern der Shaolin
23:15 BR, Das Weiße Haus sieht schwarz - Head of State


----------



## Pomm (21 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Das Leben der Anderen
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Herrschaft des Feuers
22:15 KABEL 1, Revenge of the Warrior - Tom yum goong (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Jagd auf einen Mörder

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (Folge 3&4)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Matthias Schweighöfer, Johnny Knoxville, Christiane Olivier)


----------



## Pomm (22 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Last Samurai (gekürzt)
20:15 SRTL, Dumm und Dümmer
20:15 ServusTV, Der Graf von Monte Christo (3) (mit Gérard Depardieu)
20:15 TELE 5, Mr. Nice Guy - Erst kämpfen, dann fragen (gekürzt)
22:00 ServusTV, Ruby & Quentin - Der Killer und die Klette
22:00 ZDFkultur, Herr der Fliegen
22:00 TELE 5, Showgirls

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
23:25 KABEL 1, The Pacific (Die letzten 4 Folgen hintereinander)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Oliver Welke, Heino Trusheim)


----------



## Pomm (23 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Volcano (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Die unbarmherzigen Schwestern
22:10 SIXX, Unbeugsam - Defiance
22:25 3sat, Arizona Dream (Johnny Depp als Tagträumer)
22:30 KABEL 1, Below - Da unten hört dich niemand schreien
23:00 BR, 2 Tage Paris
23:30 HR, Zack and Miri Make a Porno

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Thorsten Havener, Prag mit Nora Tschirner)


----------



## Pomm (24 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, X-Men
22:10 VOX, Alien vs. Predator (Kinofassung)
23:35 MDR, D'Artagnans Tochter

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, neoParadise (Letzte Ausgabe / Gast: Olli Schulz)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Blue, Jürgen Feder)


----------



## Pomm (25 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Braveheart
20:15 PRO 7, Jumper
20:15 ZDFneo, Tage des Donners
20:15 RTL II, Hitler - Aufstieg des Bösen
20:15 DAS VIERTE, Driver
22:05 PRO 7, Matrix Revolutions
22:10 TELE 5, Tunnel Rats - Abstieg in die Hölle
23:10 RTL II, Wir waren Helden
00:20 SAT.1, Phantom-Kommando (gekürzt)


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Jan. 2013)

Den wichtigsten heute vergessen? 

*Film-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFNeo, And soon the darkness - Okay Film geht so, aber Amber und Odette im Bikini :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (26 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Welcome to the Jungle (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Die Reise auf der Morgenröte (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, Die Geisha
20:15 ServusTV, Das Ende einer Affäre
22:10 ServusTV, The Others
22:35 SIXX, Der Fluch der goldenen Blume
22:40 SAT.1, End of Days - Nacht ohne Morgen
00:45 ARD, 12 Monkeys

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Billy the Kid
21:05 ARTE, Wyatt Earp


----------



## Pomm (27 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Tropic Thunder (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Kate & Leopold
20:15 ARTE, Bullitt
20:15 3sat, Nicht alle waren Mörder
22:00 ZDF, Die Fälscher
22:15 TELE 5, Dirty Harry 3 - Der Unerbittliche (gekürzt)
22:25 RTL II, Three Kings
22:40 PRO 7, Predators (gekürzt)
22:45 SWR, Flags of Our Fathers - Die Flaggen unserer Väter
00:05 ARD, Precious - Das Leben ist kostbar
00:45 PRO 7, Predator 2 (gekürzt)

*Doku-Tipps:*
21:50 3sat, Zwei oder drei Dinge, die ich über ihn weiß
22:05 ARTE, Steve McQueen - Leidenschaftlich cool!
23:35 ZDF, ZDF-History: Die Fälscher - Die Dokumentation


----------



## Pomm (28 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Metro (gekürzt)
22:05 TELE 5, Bruce Lee - Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123
22:40 KABEL 1, Running Man (gekürzt)
00:15 HR, Der Mann aus San Fernando

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Start der 6. Staffel / Neue Folge + 3 alte Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Biffy Clyro, Steffen Henssler, Dr. Afschin Fatemi & Dr. Volker Rippmann)


----------



## Pomm (29 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, King Arthur (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Frequency
20:15 TELE 5, Die Maske
20:15 SRTL, Hot Chick - Verrückte Hühner
20:15 3sat, Aufschneider (1) (Österreichische Komödie mit Josef Hader)
20:15 ServusTV, Der Graf von Monte Christo (4/4) (mit Gérard Depardieu)
22:20 TELE 5, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung
00:50 ZDF, Copykill

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Start der neuen Serie / 2 Neue Folgen)
22:20 KABEL 1, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:40 PRO 7, Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Gäste: Andrea Kaiser, Lena, Jorge Gonzalez, Ingo Appelt)


----------



## Pomm (30 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Spanglish
20:15 SIXX, Lange Beine, kurze Lügen - und ein Fünkchen Wahrheit...
20:15 TELE 5, Don't Look Back - Schatten der Vergangenheit (Sophie Marceau und Monica Bellucci)
20:15 3sat, Aufschneider (2)
21:50 SIXX, Mean Creek
22:35 TELE 5, Monster
23:00 KABEL 1, Hollow Man - Unsichtbare Gefahr (Kinofassung)
23:15 HR, Departed - Unter Feinden

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Anke Engelke, Janine Kunze & Kai Schumann, Die Fünf Freunde)


----------



## Pomm (31 Jan. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, I, Robot
22:20 VOX, Aliens vs. Predator 2 (gekürzt)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ernie & Bert, Vince Ebert, Spalding Breakball Team)


----------



## Pomm (1 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1 (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung
20:15 ZDFneo, Begegnungen (Beziehungsdrama mit Richard Gere als untreuer Gatte von Sharon Stone)
22:20 RTL II, Léon - Der Profi: Director's Cut (gekürzt)
22:00 ZDFneo, Sliver (Erotikthriller mit Sharon Stone)
22:35 3sat, Sex für Anfänger (Komödie mit Jesse Eisenberg)

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, Fringe - Grenzfälle des FBI (Start der 5. und letzten Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Die Geschichte des Menschen - 70000 Jahre Überleben, Erobern, Kämpfen (Teil 1)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichste Single der 90er Jahre


----------



## Pomm (2 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Armageddon - Das jüngste Gericht (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, The Box (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Heartbreakers - Achtung: scharfe Kurven!
20:15 SIXX, The Girl Next Door
20:15 ServusTV, Nirgendwo in Afrika
22:15 RBB, A Single Man
22:35 PRO 7, Legion
22:35 RTL II, Ein perfekter Mord
22:45 ServusTV, Brubaker
23:25 SAT.1, Mission: Impossible
00:20 ZDF, Der verbotene Schlüssel
00:30 RTL II, Kap der Angst

*Comedy-Tipp:*
22:30 RTL, Paul Panzer live! Hart Backbord

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Leona Lewis: The Labyrinth Tour

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Die Geschichte des Menschen - 70000 Jahre Überleben, Erobern, Kämpfen (Teil 2)


----------



## Pomm (3 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Salt (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Nachts im Museum 2
20:15 RTL II, Overboard - Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser
22:10 PRO 7, Final Destination 4
22:15 3sat, Gefahr und Begierde (Spionagedrama von Ang Lee)
22:25 RTL II, Blade Runner
23:35 ARD, Whatever works - Liebe sich wer kann

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Start der neuen und preisgekrönten Thrillerserie mit Damien Lewis & Claire Danes / Folge 1+2)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:35 ZDF, ZDF-History: Ein Rückblick auf über 1000 Sendungen vom ZDF-Chefhistoriker Guido Knopp

*Sport-Tipp:*
00:15 SAT.1, American Football - NFL: Super Bowl XLVII: San Francisco 49ers - Baltimore Ravens (aus dem Superdome in New Orleans)


----------



## Pomm (4 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Into the Blue
20:15 ARTE, Gefährliche Liebschaften
22:15 ZDF, The Sentinel - Wem kannst du trauen?
23:10 ARTE, Vengeance - Killer unter sich

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 alte Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Selig, Christoph Teege, Thomas Logemann & Helge Georg (Die Quizboxer))


----------



## Pomm (5 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Planet der Affen (2001)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Zivilprozess
20:15 3sat, My Blueberry Nights
20:15 SRTL, Rent a Man - Ein Mann für gewisse Sekunden
22:00 TELE 5, Soldier (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
22:45 KABEL 1, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, TV total Quizboxen


----------



## Pomm (6 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Milk
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Geisterschloss
20:15 SAT.1, Die nackte Wahrheit
20:15 TELE 5, Meerjungfrauen küssen besser
20:15 ARTE, Schlafkrankheit (Drama über Fremdheit und Entfremdung, ausgezeichnet mit dem Silbernen Bären 2012)
22:20 SIXX, Trade - Willkommen in Amerika
22:20 SAT.1, Der Kautions-Cop
22:25 3sat, Ashes of Time: Redux
22:30 KABEL 1, Ich weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Once Upon a Time - Es war einmal... (Finale der 1. Staffel)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball Länderspiel: Frankreich - Deutschland (Anstoß: 21:00)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Til Schweiger, Gregor Schlierenzauer, Henning Krautmacher und Höhner, Carolin Kebekus)


----------



## Pomm (7 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Schwer verliebt
22:20 VOX, Cliffhanger - Nur die Starken überleben (gekürzt)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Heino, Alexander Straub)


----------



## Pomm (7 Feb. 2013)

Habe noch einen Serien Tipp für euch 

20:15 ARTE, Injustice - Unrecht! (Spannende britische Fünfteilige Miniserie um die Frage nach Recht, Gerechtigkeit und der Suche nach der Wahrheit / Teil 1-3)


----------



## Pomm (8 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode II - Angriff der Klonkrieger
20:15 SAT.1, Woher weißt du, dass es Liebe ist?
20:15 ZDFneo, Ein unmoralisches Angebot
22:00 RTL II, Fighting (Underdog-Drama mit Channing Tatum / gekürzt)
22:05 ZDFneo, Sea of Love - Melodie des Todes
01:05 PRO 7, Wrong Turn

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (Start der Serie)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Beginn der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Fringe - Grenzfälle des FBI (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die meistgecoverten Hits


----------



## Pomm (9 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Der 13te Krieger
20:15 SIXX, The Snow Walker - Wettlauf mit dem Tod
20:15 ServusTV, The Hours - Von Ewigkeit zu Ewigkeit
22:00 SAT.1, Mission: Impossible 2
22:05 SIXX, Unknown
23:00 PRO 7, My Bloody Valentine (gekürzt)
00:10 RBB, Duell - Enemy at the Gates
00:15 ARD, Das fünfte Element
00:20 ZDF, The Unborn (Kinofassung)
01:40 ZDF, Carrie - Des Satans jüngste Tochter

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:10 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Folge 1-3)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die große TV total Prunksitzung

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:40 ARTE, Lennon, NYC


----------



## Pomm (10 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Meine erfundene Frau
20:15 RTL II, Pakt der Wölfe (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Valentinstag
20:15 TELE 5, Just Visiting - Mit Vollgas in die Zukunft
22:35 PRO 7, Gesetz der Rache (Kinofassung)
22:55 RTL II, Serenity - Flucht in neue Welten
23:30 BR, Ladykillers (1955)
23:35 ARD, A Serious Man

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (11 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Maske des Zorro
21:55 ARTE, Knallhart (Jugenddrama von Detlev Buck)
22:15 ZDF, Kein Sterbenswort
00:50 KABEL 1, Schneller als der Tod

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 alte Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wigald Boning, Helge Schneider, Janine Kunze & Kai Schumann)


----------



## Pomm (12 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Legende des Zorro
20:15 SRTL, Die Reise ins Ich

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
23:00 KABEL 1, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Daniel Golla, Christian Ulmen)


----------



## Pomm (13 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Prestige - Meister der Magie
20:15 TELE 5, Gestrandet im Paradies (mit Kelly Brook / gekürzt)
22:30 SAT.1, Beverly Hills Cop - Ich lös' den Fall auf jeden Fall
23:15 HR, Männer, die auf Ziegen starren
23:15 RBB, Chéri - Eine Komödie der Eitelkeiten

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Start der neuen Serie mit Don Cheadle als skrupelloser Unternehmensberater / Sehr empfehlenswert)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball: UEFA Champions League - Achtelfinale, Hinspiel: Schachtar Donezk - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Manuel Möglich, Daniel Boschmann)


----------



## Pomm (14 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Die Hochzeits-Crasher (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Eiskalte Engel (gekürzt)
22:30 VOX, Drag Me to Hell (Kinofassung)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa League - Sechzehntelfinal-Hinspiel: Borussia Mönchengladbach - Lazio Rom (Anstoß: 21:05)

*Show-Tipps:*
23:10 TELE 5, Who Wants to Fuck My Girlfriend?
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kai Magnus Sting, Laura Karasek, Spalding Breakball Team)

*Reportage-Tipp:*
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Schamanismus (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (15 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode III - Die Rache der Sith
20:15 RTL II, The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
20:15 SAT.1, Morning Glory
20:15 SRTL, Disneys Robin Hood
21:45 ZDFneo, Tiger & Dragon
22:20 RTL II, Jonah Hex (mit Megan Fox)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)
23:15 PRO 7, Fringe - Grenzfälle des FBI (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (16 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, In meinem Himmel
20:15 ServusTV, The Score
20:15 RTL II, Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Das Mercury Puzzle (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde
22:05 SAT.1, Mission: Impossible 3
22:35 ServusTV, Die durch die Hölle gehen
22:50 PRO 7, Frozen - Eiskalter Abgrund
00:20 ZDF, Body Count - Flucht nach Miami
00:45 PRO 7, The Strangers (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:10 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Folge 4-6)

*Comedy-Tipp:*
22:30 RTL, Kaya live! All Inclusive


----------



## Pomm (17 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Blind Side - Die große Chance
20:15 RTL II, Die Wiege der Sonne (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Frantic
20:15 ARTE, Gandhi
23:35 ARD, Ondine - Das Mädchen aus dem Meer
00:40 PRO 7, Lakeview Terrace

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:50 PRO 7, Absolute Mehrheit - Meinung muss sich wieder lohnen


----------



## Pomm (18 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Mr. Nobody - Ein Mann, drei Leben (Sehr empfehlenswert)
20:15 KABEL 1, Money Train (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Flightplan - Ohne jede Spur
22:20 ARTE, Ich liebe Dich Phillip Morris

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (Start der neuen Mysteryserie / 2 Folgen)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 alte Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kaya Yanar, Jonny König)


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Feb. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 Einsfestival, Mr. Nobody - Ein Mann, drei Leben (Sehr empfehlenswert)



Kann ich nur zustimmen, nicht zuletzt weil eine gewisse Frau Heidkrüger dabei ist


----------



## Pomm (19 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Die drei Musketiere (1993) (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, The Cave
20:15 TELE 5, Spy Kids
22:00 ZDFneo, Stieg Larsson: Verblendung (1)
22:00 ZDFkultur, Boxcar Bertha - Die Faust der Rebellen
22:15 ServusTV, Das tödliche Wespennest (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
22:15 KABEL 1, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Torsten Sträter, Cascada)


----------



## Pomm (20 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die purpurnen Flüsse (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Der Womanizer - Die Nacht der Exfreundinnen
20:15 SIXX, So was wie Liebe
22:00 SIXX, Das schwarze Herz
22:05 TELE 5, Freeway
22:25 SAT.1, Beverly Hills Cop II
22:45 RBB, Mephisto

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball: UEFA Champions League - Achtelfinale, Hinspiel: Galatasaray Istanbul - FC Schalke 04 (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Selena Gomez, Vanessa Hudgens, Rachel Korine & Ashley Benson, Christine Theiss und Matthias Killing)


----------



## Pomm (21 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chuck und Larry - Wie Feuer und Flamme
22:25 VOX, Lethal Weapon - Zwei stahlharte Profis

*Show-Tipps:*
23:10 TELE 5, Who Wants to Fuck My Girlfriend?
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Joko & Klaas, Serdar Somuncu, Felicitas Woll & Tim Bergmann)

*Reportage-Tipp:*
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Pädophilie (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa League - Sechzehntelfinal-Rückspiel: Hannover 96 - Anschi Machatschkala (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (22 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Ghost Rider (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Kopfgeld (gekürzt)
21:40 ZDFneo, The Fan
22:35 RTL II, The Art of War

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (2 neue Folgen) 
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)
22:30 PRO 7, Fringe - Grenzfälle des FBI (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (23 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie
22:05 SIXX, King of California
22:20 SAT.1, Collateral
23:45 RBB, Das Kabinett des Dr. Parnassus
00:20 ZDF, Die Stunde des Jägers
00:35 BR, Wie ein wilder Stier
00:45 ARD, James Bond 007 - Octopussy

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:45 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Folge 7&8)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Bruno Mars, Justin Timberlake, Simone Thomalla, Axel Prahl, Hermann Maier, Olivia Jones, Joey Heindle)
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Hollywood Blockbuster


----------



## Pomm (24 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, True Grit
20:15 RTL, All Inclusive
20:15 RTL II, Invasion
22:05 RTL II, Contact
22:35 PRO 7, Harry Brown
00:35 3sat, Blood Simple - Director's Cut

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)

*Oscars 2013*
00:35 PRO 7, red! - Der Oscar-WarmUp
01:00 PRO 7, red!-Carpet - live beim Oscar 2013
01:30 PRO 7, Oscar 2013 - Die Academy Awards - live aus L.A.


----------



## Pomm (25 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, No Way Out - Es gibt kein Zurück
20:15 KABEL 1, Vertical Limit
22:15 Im Netz der Spinne

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine alte)
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Neue Show mit Joko & Klaas / Gäste: Sido, Cro, Helge Schneider)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Katja Burkard, David Werker, Lieven Litaer)


----------



## Pomm (26 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Wenn man vom Teufel spricht...
20:15 TELE 5, Ein Papst zum Küssen
22:00 RTL NITRO, The Hole
22:00 ZDFneo, Stieg Larsson: Verblendung (2)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine Alte)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Start der 2. Staffel / Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (3 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
22:35 KABEL 1, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kollegah & Farid Bang, Kai Böcking)


----------



## Pomm (27 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, 50 erste Dates
20:15 KABEL 1, Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 - Die Engel der Apokalypse (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Caché (Psychodrama von Michael Haneke)
22:05 ZDFkultur, Blair Witch Project
22:15 KABEL 1, Fight Club (gekürzt)
22:15 SAT.1, Beverly Hills Cop III
22:45 ServusTV, Es war einmal in Amerika

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Start der neuen Actionserie / eine Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Joey Heindle, Christian Redl)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal Viertelfinale: FC Bayern München - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20.30)


----------



## Pomm (28 Feb. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Hellboy 2 - Die goldene Armee
22:25 VOX, Final Destination 3 (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, The Royal Tenenbaums

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:30 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Vorpremiere der neuen Comedyserie / nächsten Dienstag geht's dann richtig los)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:50 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Isabella Laböck, Ralf Schmitz, Maxi Gstettenbauer)

*Reportage-Tipp:*
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Live Action Role Play (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (1 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Surrogates - Mein zweites Ich
20:15 SAT.1, Selbst ist die Braut
20:15 RTL II, Auf der Flucht
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Dolmetscherin
22:15 ZDFneo, Angeklagt
22:45 RTL II, The Marine

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Finale der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7, TV total WOK WM 2013 - Das Qualifying


----------



## MetalFan (1 März 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 22:45 RTL II, The Marine



Kelly Carlson ist eindeutig das optische Highlight des Films! :thumbup:

Robert Patrick mal nicht als "T-1000" zu sehen ist auch witzig!


----------



## Toolman (1 März 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Kelly Carlson ist eindeutig das optische Highlight des Films! :thumbup:


Nicht der Cena???


----------



## Pomm (2 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß
20:15 RTL II, Outbreak - Lautlose Killer
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
20:15 VOX, Die Super-Ex
22:15 ARD, Appaloosa
22:30 ZDFneo, Heavenly Creatures - Himmlische Kreaturen
22:30 ServusTV, 1900 - Gewalt, Macht, Leidenschaft
00:20 ZDF, Die Mumie

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:40 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Die letzten beiden Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, TV total WOK WM 2013 (Musikacts: Icona Pop, Lordi, Arash feat. Sean Paul)


----------



## Pomm (3 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Iron Man (gekürzte deutsche Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Black Swan (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Im Sumpf des Verbrechens (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Die Brücke von Remagen
22:05 RTL II, Deep Blue Sea
22:30 PRO 7, Number 23 (Kinofassung)
22:45 TELE 5, Luftschlacht um England
23:10 ZDFneo, L.A. Crash
00:00 SWR, Scarface

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (4 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, 3 Engel für Charlie
20:15 Einsfestival, A Serious Man
22:45 ZDF, Mord im Weißen Haus
00:15 HR, Duell - Enemy at the Gates

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family - Das Interview Special
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Anke Engelke, Bjarne Mädel, Musikact: Biffy Clyro)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Michael Mittermeier, Nelly Furtado, Miss Germany & Mister Germany)


----------



## Pomm (5 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Jackie Chan - Das Medaillon
20:15 TELE 5, Enthüllung
20:15 SRTL, Natürlich blond!
22:00 RTL NITRO, Final Destination
22:00 ZDFneo, Stieg Larsson: Verdammnis (1)
23:15 WDR, 50 Dead Men Walking - Der Spitzel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Start der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:05 KABEL 1, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (2 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
22:40 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Simon Gosejohann, DJ Ötzi)


----------



## Pomm (6 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Eine Frage der Ehre
20:15 SAT.1, Sechs Tage, sieben Nächte
20:15 SIXX, Bekenntnisse einer Highschool Diva (mit Lindsay Lohan & Megan Fox)
22:05 ZDFkultur, Das Tier (Kinofassung)
22:25 SAT.1, Tränen der Sonne (Kinofassung)
23:15 KABEL 1, 24 Stunden Angst
23:15 HR, Lucky Luciano

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Til Schweiger & Fahri Yardim, Heinz Strunk)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Achtelfinale, Rückspiel: Paris St. Germain - FC Valencia (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (7 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Die Fälscher (Oscarprämiertes KZ-Drama)
20:15 VOX, Van Helsing
20:15 SRTL, Werner - Das muß kesseln!!!
22:35 VOX, Underworld (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Hour (Start der Dramaserie / 2 Folgen)
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Start der 4. Staffel / 3 Folgen)
22:30 SIXX, American Horror Story (Start der Horrorserie / eine Folge) :thumbup:

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Saint Lu, Daniel Aminati & B-Tight, Jack Nasher)

*Reportage-Tipp:*
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Waffen

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:30 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa League - Achtelfinal-Hinspiel: VfB Stuttgart - Lazio Rom (Anstoß: 19:00)


----------



## Pomm (8 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Big Lebowski
20:15 PRO 7, Paycheck - Die Abrechnung
22:05 ZDFneo, Jackie Brown
22:35 3sat, Gegen die Wand
23:10 SIXX, Ein mutiger Weg

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Start der 2. Staffel / Folge 1-4) (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:40 PRO 7, Fringe - Grenzfälle des FBI (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, Das große SAT.1 Promiboxen (Kämpfe: "Jazzy" Tackenberg vs. Georgina Bülowius, Nadja "Naddel" Abd El Farrag vs. Tessa Bergmeier, Rocco Stark vs. B-Tight, Mola Adebisi vs. Sebastian Deyle, Mehrzad Marashi vs. Daniel Aminati)


----------



## Pomm (11 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Mississippi Burning - Die Wurzel des Hasses
20:15 KABEL 1, 3 Engel für Charlie - Volle Power (Kinofassung)
22:15 ZDF, Die Mumie - Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
23:15 NDR, Der talentierte Mr. Ripley
00:15 HR, Hachiko - Eine wunderbare Freundschaft

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:05 RTL NITRO, Ehe ist... (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Lena Meyer-Landrut, Detlev Buck: Musikact: Olly Murs)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alexandra Neldel & Kai Schumann, Cordula Stratmann)


----------



## Pomm (12 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Klient
20:15 SRTL, Kick it like Beckham
22:00 ZDFneo, Stieg Larsson: Verdammnis
22:00 ZDFkultur, Freeze - Alptraum Nachtwache

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Start der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:45 KABEL 1, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (Die letzte Folge der 1. Staffel)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Die TV total Pokernacht (mit Carolin Kebekus, Helge Schneider, Elyas M´Barek, Elton & Stefan Raab)


----------



## Pomm (13 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Core - Der innere Kern
22:25 SAT.1, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sven Regener & Leander Haußmann, Y-Titty)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Achtelfinale, Rückspiel: FC Bayern München - FC Arsenal (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (14 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Cop Out - Geladen und entsichert (gekürzt)
20:15 SRTL, Eve und der letzte Gentleman
22:10 VOX, Walking Tall - Auf eigene Faust
22:55 3sat, Scanners

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Hour (2 Folgen)
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:30 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lena Meyer-Landrut, Esther Heesch, Torsten & Rüdiger May)

*Reportage-Tipp:*
23:30 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Alltagsdrogen

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa League - Achtelfinal-Rückspiel: Lazio Rom - VfB Stuttgart (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (15 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Transporter (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Hulk (gekürzt)
20:15 SRTL, Disneys Hercules
22:00 ZDFneo, Der Knochenjäger
22:35 3sat, eXistenZ

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (2 Folgen)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7, TV total Quizboxen


----------



## dianelized20 (15 März 2013)

Ich bin so frei und füge noch mal 2 dazu 

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1, Verlobung auf Umwegen (mit der süßen Amy Adams)
22:15 EINSFESTIVAL, Die letzten Tage der Emma Blank (schwarze Komödie aus den Niederlanden, fand ich sehr gut)


----------



## Pomm (16 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp 
20:15 ServusTV, Der Regenmacher
20:15 TELE 5, Infestation - Nur ein toter Käfer ist ein guter Käfer (gekürzt)
22:30 ZDFneo, Blair Witch Project
22:40 SAT.1, Bad Boys II (gekürzt)
23:35 RTL II, Sunshine
23:45 ARD, Im Tal von Elah
23:45 RBB, Misery

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Jackpot: 1 Million / Musikacts: Robbie Williams, Lena und Leslie Clio)


----------



## Pomm (17 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter (1) (TV-Kriegsdrama, das in drei Teilen die beispielhaften Erfahrungen der Täter- und Opfergeneration des Zweiten Weltkriegs zeigt)
20:15 PRO 7, Spider-Man 3
20:15 RTL II, Mel Brooks' Spaceballs
23:00 PRO 7, Arena
23:15 ZDFneo, Ich liebe dich zu Tode
00:15 SWR, Ghost Dog - Der Weg des Samurai

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge) 

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDF, ZDF-History: Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter - Eine andere Zeit - Die Dokumentation


----------



## Pomm (18 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter (2)
20:15 KABEL 1, Jackie Chan - Spion wider Willen
21:55 ARTE, Transsiberian - Reise in den Tod
22:05 TELE 5, Commander Hamilton (gekürzt)
22:15 KABEL 1, New Police Story

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Zuschauer-Gewinnspiel-Gewinner Dennis: Musikact: Jake Bugg)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Omar Sy (bekannt aus Ziemlich beste Freunde), The Lumineers)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Jenke - Das Experiment: Altern


----------



## Pomm (19 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Cool Runnings
20:15 KABEL 1, Rush Hour 3
20:15 TELE 5, Red Heat (gekürzt)
21:40 RTL NITRO, Der Fall Mona (Schwarze Komödie mit Danny DeVito)
22:00 ZDFneo, Stieg Larsson: Vergebung (1)
22:20 TELE 5, Alpha Dog - Tödliche Freundschaften

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:10 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Are You There, Chelsea? (Start der neuen Comedyserie / 2 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jorge Gonzalez, The Darkness)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Irak 2003 - Die Kehrseite des Krieges (1)
21:20 ARTE, Irak 2003 - Die Kehrseite des Krieges (2)


----------



## Pomm (20 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter (3)
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Club der Teufelinnen
20:15 SAT.1, Drillbit Taylor - Ein Mann für alle Unfälle
20:15 SIXX, Eine für 4
22:20 KABEL 1, Der Hexenclub
22:25 SAT.1, Vier Brüder
00:20 KABEL 1, 13 Geister

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dieter Nuhr, Martin Grubinger)


----------



## Pomm (21 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Stirb langsam 4.0 (gekürzt)
20:15 SRTL, Tron
22:25 3sat, Das Lied der Sperlinge

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Hour (2 Folgen)
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:45 ZDFneo, Camelot (Start der Serie / Folge 1-3)
22:30 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Echo 2013
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Peter Illmann, Magomed Dovjenko)

*Reportage-Tipp:*
00:10 ZDFneo, Wild Germany: Furry und Fetisch

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:40 VOX, Bruce Willis - Warum die Legende niemals stirbt


----------



## Pomm (22 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode IV - Eine neue Hoffnung
20:15 RTL II, American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet (Kinofassung)
22:10 TELE 5, Husk - Erntezeit!
22:35 3sat, Thumbsucker - Bleib wie du bist! (Tragikomödie)
22:45 PRO 7, Freitag der 13. (Remake / gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (2 Folgen)
21:50 ZDFneo, Camelot (4-6)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:15 ZDF, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Kasachstan - Deutschland (Anpfiff: 19:00)


----------



## Pomm (23 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, James Bond 007: Casino Royale
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode V - Das Imperium schlägt zurück
20:15 SAT.1, Kindsköpfe
20:15 VOX, Die Herzogin
22:00 Einsfestival, Spurlos - Die Entführung der Alice Creed (Sehr empfehlenswert :thumbup
22:00 ServusTV, Serpico
22:25 SAT.1, Born 2 Die
22:30 ZDFkultur, Öffne die Augen (Psychothriller - Vorlage für den Tom-Cruise-Film "Vanilla Sky")
22:45 PRO 7, The Spirit
23:05 RBB, Departed - Unter Feinden
00:05 ZDF, Der City Hai

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDFneo, Camelot (Die letzten 4 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: 50 Cent, Depeche Mode, One Republic, Michael Bublé, Viktoria und Heiner Lauterbach, Peter Weck, Anna Loos, Oliver Pocher)


----------



## Pomm (24 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode VI - Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter
20:15 RTL II, Honey
20:15 RTL, Ice Age 3 - Die Dinosaurier sind los
20:15 ARTE, Planet der Affen (Original)
22:00 RTL II, Romeo Must Die
22:10 3sat, Gomorrha - Reise in das Reich der Camorra
23:00 RBB, Das Ritual
23:45 NDR, Scarface
00:40 PRO 7, Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2 (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (25 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, True Lies - Wahre Lügen (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, 8 Frauen
22:15 ZDF, The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung (vermutlich gekürzt)
22:25 ARTE, The Getaway - Ihre Chance ist gleich null
23:10 KABEL 1, Die Klapperschlange

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jürgen von der Lippe, 50 Cent Musikact: Ellie Goulding)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: 50 Cent, Silly)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Jenke - Das Experiment: Armut


----------



## Pomm (26 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Taxi Taxi
20:15 SRTL, Wild Child - Erstklassig zickig
21:50 ZDFkultur, Studio 54
22:00 ZDFneo, Stieg Larsson: Vergebung (2)
22:30 TELE 5, Echoes - Stimmen aus der Zwischenwelt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:10 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Are You There, Chelsea? (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Josefine Preuß, Buddy Ogün)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Kasachstan (Anstoß: 20.45)


----------



## Pomm (27 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Titanic
20:15 KABEL 1, Todeszug nach Yuma (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, Jersey Girl
22:00 SIXX, Das Haus der Dämonen
22:30 SWR, Broken Flowers - Blumen für die Ex
22:45 ServusTV, Der Elefantenmensch

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Gregor Gysi, Alpa Gun, Adam Green & Binki Shapiro)


----------



## Pomm (28 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Ben Hur
21:55 Einsfestival, Schmeiß die Mama aus dem Zug!
22:00 ServusTV, Bonnie und Clyde
22:25 VOX, Pulp Fiction

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:35 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Thomas Rath, Zalina Sanchez, Blumentopf)


----------



## Pomm (29 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
20:15 SAT.1, Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich
20:15 RTL II, Die Bourne Identität
20:15 VOX, Wild Wild West
20:15 Einsfestival, Willkommen bei den Sch'tis
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Zehn Gebote
22:00 ZDFneo, The Untouchables - Die Unbestechlichen
22:15 TELE 5, Time Bandits
22:20 SAT.1, Stirb langsam
22:35 RTL, 96 Hours
22:45 PRO 7, Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
23:00 ZDF, Der Junge im gestreiften Pyjama
23:25 ARD, Rob Roy
00:10 VOX, High Lane - Schau nicht nach unten!
00:20 KABEL 1, Die Passion Christi


----------



## Pomm (30 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fluch der Karibik 2
20:15 VOX, Die fast vergessene Welt
21:45 3sat, John Rabe - Der gute Deutsche von Nanking
22:05 VOX, Pulp Fiction
22:15 ServusTV, Der Pate
23:20 SAT.1, 16 Blocks
23:20 ARD, Krieg der Welten
23:25 PRO 7, The Experiment

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Wunder

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ServusTV, Mount St. Elias - Ein eisiges Abenteuer auf Leben und Tod


----------



## Pomm (31 März 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, 2012
20:15 KABEL 1, Unbreakable - Unzerbrechlich (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
20:15 TELE 5, American Werewolf (gekürzt)
21:45 3sat, Der Duft der Frauen
22:05 RTL, Wanted (gekürzt)
22:15 ServusTV, Der Pate II
22:55 SAT.1, Stirb langsam 2
23:20 PRO 7, Ninja Assassin
23:30 ARD, Solitary Man - Herzensbrecher a. D.
00:10 ZDF, Vertigo - Aus dem Reich der Toten


----------



## Pomm (1 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, 127 Hours
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Am Ende der Welt
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon 3 - Die Profis sind zurück
22:05 RTL, The Losers
22:10 PRO 7, Ruinen
22:10 VOX, Mord nach Plan
22:15 ServusTV, Der Pate III
22:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - GoldenEye


----------



## Pomm (2 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, E. T. - Der Außerirdische
22:00 RTL NITRO, Scary Movie 2
23:15 WDR, Der englische Patient

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:05 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Are You There, Chelsea? (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Sieben Leben
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Firma
22:45 SAT.1, Das Urteil - Jeder ist käuflich
23:20 KABEL 1, In the Line of Fire - Die zweite Chance

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (4 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Viertelfinale, Hinspiel: FC Malaga - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20.45)


----------



## Pomm (4 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers (Kinofassung)
22:2ß VOX, Blade (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:30 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa League - Viertelfinal-Hinspiel: Tottenham Hotspur - FC Basel (Anstoß: 21.05)


----------



## Pomm (5 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Gladiator (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Die letzte Festung (gekürzt)
22:00 RTL II, Black Death

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:05 RTL NITRO, Breakout Kings (Die letzte Folge der 1. Staffel)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen / 2. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Apr. 2013)

*Doku-Tipp:*
00:00 WDR, WDR Computer Nacht (Spannende Reise durch die Computerwelt von den 50ern bis heute), könnte ganz interessant werden, präsentiert von Ranga Yogeshwar


----------



## Pomm (6 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Ein einziger Augenblick
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
21:45 Einsfestival, Das fünfte Element
22:15 PRO 7, Das Gesetz der Ehre
23:00 ARD, Windtalkers (Director's Cut)
23:30 MDR, The Big Easy - Der große Leichtsinn
23:40 RBB, Psycho (Hitchcock)
00:20 ZDF, Hannibal (vermutlich gekürzt)
00:40 PRO 7, Hooligans
02:20 ZDF, Dead Silence - Ein Wort und du bist tot (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (7 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle
20:15 RTL, Kampf der Titanen
21:45 ARTE, GoodFellas - Drei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia
22:35 PRO 7, Bangkok Dangerous (gekürzt)
23:15 ZDFneo, Durchgeknallt
00:55 TELE 5, My Name Is Bruce

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (8 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Crimson Tide - In tiefster Gefahr (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Das große Rennen rund um die Welt
22:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Der Morgen stirbt nie
00:15 HR, Tödliche Entscheidung - Before the Devil Knows You're Dead

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Waldemar Hartmann Musikact: ...And You Will Know Us By The Trail Of Dead)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Jenke - Das Experiment: Frau


----------



## MetalFan (8 Apr. 2013)

Ich ergänze noch

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Start der 2. Staffel, eine Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Apr. 2013)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Ich ergänze noch



Ich hätte auch noch was 

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:55 SIXX, Life Unexpected (Serienstart mit der süßen Brittany Robertson, kannste ja mal reinschauen Metal )


----------



## Pomm (9 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Groupies bleiben nicht zum Frühstück
22:10 RTL NITRO, Kiss of the Dragon (gekürzt)
00:00 RTL NITRO, The Twins Effect

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Are You There, Chelsea? (2 neue Folgen) 
22:15 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:25 3sat, Super Size Me


----------



## Pomm (10 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Frau des Zeitreisenden
20:15 KABEL 1, Spiel auf Zeit
22:10 KABEL 1, Heat
22:30 SAT.1, Fall 39
23:45 WDR, Howl - Das Geheul

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (6 Folgen)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Viertelfinale, Rückspiel: Juventus Turin - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20.45)


----------



## Pomm (11 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Batman Begins
20:15 Super RTL, Das Schloss im Himmel
22:25 3sat, Eat Drink Man Woman
22:50 VOX, Blade II (gekürzt)
23:15 WDR, Geständnisse - Confessions

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (Start der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:45 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa League - Viertelfinal-Rückspiel: FC Basel - Tottenham Hotspur (Anstoß: 21.05)


----------



## Pomm (12 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The International (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Terminator (gekürzt)
22:20 RTL II, Mad Max 2 - Der Vollstrecker (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen / 2. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, The International (gekürzt)
> 20:15 RTL II, Terminator (gekürzt)
> 22:20 RTL II, Mad Max 2 - Der Vollstrecker (gekürzt)



Werden selbst schon harmlose Filmchen wie International gekürzt :angry:
Terminator ist mittlerweile ungekürzt ab 16 freigegeben, hätte man gut ab 22:00 zeigen können. Ach was reg ich mich eigentlich auf. Privatsender halt


----------



## Pomm (13 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 BR, Willkommen bei den Sch'tis
20:15 ServusTV, America's Sweethearts
22:00 SAT.1, Alarmstufe: Rot (gekürzt)
22:10 ServusTV, Brassed Off - Mit Pauken und Trompeten
22:10 SIXX, Gnadenlos
22:40 PRO 7, Orphan - Das Waisenkind
23:15 ARD, Der Schakal
00:20 ZDF, Roter Drache


----------



## Pomm (14 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Fast & Furious Five (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Thor
20:15 ARTE, Always - Der Feuerengel von Montana
22:10 ARTE, The Frighteners
22:35 PRO 7, John Rambo (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (15 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Nur noch 60 Sekunden (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Die Welt ist nicht genug

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:55 SIXX, Life Unexpected - Plötzlich Familie (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Heinz Strunk, Simon Gosejohann; Musikact: OneRepublic)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lina Strahl, Die Fussbroichs)


----------



## Pomm (16 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, National Security
20:15 Super RTL, Corrina, Corrina
20:15 TELE 5, Jackie Chan: Police Story II (gekürzt)
22:15 TELE 5, Wir waren Helden (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Are You There, Chelsea? (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lindsey Stirling)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - Halbfinale: FC Bayern München - Vfl Wolfsburg (Anstoß: 20.30)


----------



## Pomm (17 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Jagd auf Roter Oktober
20:15 SAT.1, Beim Leben meiner Schwester
20:15 TELE 5, Two Much - Eine Blondine zuviel
22:30 SAT.1, Denn zum Küssen sind sie da
22:35 TELE 5, Restraint - Wenn die Angst zur Falle wird (Thriller mit Stephen Moyer aus "True Blood")
22:55 KABEL 1, Die Stunde der Patrioten
23:25 ARTE, The Eye - Mit den Augen einer Toten (Original)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Start der 8.Staffel /Neue Folge + 5 alte Folgen)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Palina Rojinski & Olli Schulz, Stefan Glowacz, Lisa Feller)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - 2. Halbfinale: VfB Stuttgart - SC Freiburg (Anstoß: 20.30)


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Apr. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 22:35 TELE 5, Restraint - Wenn die Angst zur Falle wird (Thriller mit Stephen Moyer aus "True Blood")



...und Teresa Palmer nicht zu vergessen (mit Nacktszene :drip: )


----------



## MetalFan (17 Apr. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Serien-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Start der 8.Staffel /Neue Folge + 5 alte Folgen)



Na da hoffe ich doch auf Becki!


----------



## Pomm (18 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Men in Black
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Kartell

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:50 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, nate light (Start der neuen Late Night Show mit Philip Simon / Gäste: Philipp Möller, Bernhard Hoecker, Jan Becker)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Anke Engelke, Elton & Sandra Rieß

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:05 VOX, Will Smith - Bad Boy, Rapper, Superstar


----------



## Pomm (19 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, High Fidelity
22:35 3sat, Bringing Out the Dead
23:00 ZDFkultur, Rammbock

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (20 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Lebenszeichen - Proof of Life
20:15 RTL II, Final Call - Wenn er auflegt, muss sie sterben
22:30 ZDFneo. Billy Bathgate (Gangsterdrama mit Dustin Hoffman)
22:40 ServusTV, Wer mit dem Teufel reitet
00:15 ARD, Das Boot - Director's Cut

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Elton zockt LIVE

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:55 ARTE, Lemmy (Musikdoku über den "Motörhead"-Sänger)


----------



## Pomm (21 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
16:00 PRO 7, Adventureland
20:15 RTL, Knowing - Die Zukunft endet jetzt
20:15 PRO 7, Forbidden Kingdom
21:45 ARTE, Kampf der Welten (1953)
22:25 PRO 7, War (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Finale der 1. Staffel in Spielfilmlänge)


----------



## Pomm (22 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Rob-B-Hood
22:20 TELE 5, Bruce Lee - Todesgrüße aus Shanghai
22:45 KABEL 1, Jackie Chan: Drunken Master
00:00 HR, Nachtfalken (Actionthriller mit Sylvester Stallone)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Steve-O, Olli Schulz; Musikact: Imagine Dragons)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mirjam Weichselbraun, Thomas Hayo & Enrique Badulescu, Dido)


----------



## Pomm (23 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hollywood Cops
20:15 TELE 5, Blade Runner
22:00 ZDFkultur, Julia (Thrillerdrama mit Tilda Swinton)
22:35 TELE 5, Made Men - Die Abrechnung (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Are You There, Chelsea? (Die letzten 2 Folgen)
22:35 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Benedikt Mayr, Alexander Maria Wagner)


----------



## Pomm (24 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Wrestler
20:15 SAT.1, Terminal
20:15 KABEL 1, Scary Movie 4 (Kinofassung)
22:00 KABEL 1, Vampire in Brooklyn
22:20 SIXX, Nix wie raus aus Orange County
22:25 ServusTV, Die Augen der Laura Mars
22:45 SAT.1, Panic Room

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 5 alte Folgen)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Deep Purple, Dave Davis, Dr. Dr. Gert Mittring, Jacqueline von GNTM)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - 2. Halbfinale, Hinspiel: Borussia Dortmund - Real Madrid (Anstoß: 20.45)


----------



## Pomm (26 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Apollo 13
20:15 PRO 7, Demolition Man (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Poseidon
22:25 PRO 7, Face/Off - Im Körper des Feindes
22:25 ZDFneo, Mörderischer Vorsprung

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (27 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, 21
20:15 SAT.1, Rango (Kinofassung)
20:15 ServusTV, Die Legende von Bagger Vance
22:20 SAT.1, Irgendwann in Mexico (gekürzt)
22:25 ZDFkultur, Scanners
22:45 PRO 7, Lucky Number Slevin
22:50 RTL II, Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Pomm (28 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, G. I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra
20:15 RTL, Eclipse - Biss zum Abendrot
20:15 SIXX, Step Up
22:00 SIXX, Step Up to the Streets
22:30 TELE 5, Stephen King's Dead Zone
00:00 NDR, Das fünfte Element


----------



## Pomm (29 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, D.O.A. - Dead or Alive
20:15 Einsfestival, Flawless - Ein tadelloses Verbrechen
22:00 KABEL 1, Flucht aus Absolom (gekürzte FSK-16 Version)
22:15 ZDF, Der Anschlag
22:20 TELE 5, Bruce Lee - Die Todeskralle schlägt wieder zu (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: HP Baxxter; Musikact: Max Raabe und Palastorchester)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Glasperlenspiel, Lars Ricken)


----------



## Pomm (30 Apr. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Freedom Writers
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Wixxer
22:00 RTL NITRO, Deadheads
22:10 TELE 5, Cliffhanger - Nur die Starken überleben (vermutlich gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, Waltz with Bashir

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lena Gercke, Frank Turner)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:15 ServusTV, Klitschko


----------



## Pomm (1 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Braveheart (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Hero (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, (T)Raumschiff Surprise - Periode 1
22:10 TELE 5, The Chair
22:15 ServusTV, Lost Highway
22:20 SAT.1, Mann unter Feuer
00:00 RTL, Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
23:15 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Letzte Folge der 1. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Halbfinal-Rückspiel: FC Barcelona - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20.45)


----------



## Pomm (2 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Lara Croft - Die Wiege des Lebens
22:20 VOX, Lethal Weapon 2 - Brennpunkt L. A. (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:50 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: DCVDNS, Volker Maiwald, Markus Krebs)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball: UEFA Europa League - Halbfinal-Rückspiel: FC Chelsea - FC Basel (Anstoß: 21.05)


----------



## Pomm (3 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park
20:15 ZDFneo, Cop Land (Kinofassung)
22:00 ZDFneo, Insomnia - Schlaflos
22:25 PRO 7, Con Air
22:40 RTL II, Total Recall

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (4 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Trek
20:15 SAT.1, Duell der Magier
21:55 BR, Burn After Reading - Wer verbrennt sich hier die Finger?
22:25 SAT.1, Ausnahmezustand
22:30 ZDFkultur, eXistenZ
22:35 ServusTV, Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden
22:45 RTL II, The Cell (Kinofassung)
00:20 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Leben und sterben lassen

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:00 ARTE, Freddie Mercury - The Great Pretender

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:10 RTL, Boxen - WM im Schwergewicht: Wladimir Klitschko vs. Francesco Pianeta


----------



## Pomm (5 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Unknown Identity
20:15 PRO 7, Prince of Persia - Der Sand der Zeit
22:00 SIXX, The Happening
22:35 PRO 7, 300
22:45 SWR, 12 Monkeys


----------



## Pomm (6 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Outlander (gekürzt)
22:15 ARTE, Unter der Sonne Australiens
22:25 KABEL 1, End of Days - Nacht ohne Morgen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Thomas Hayo; Musikact: Bosse)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: B-Tight Playaz, Henni Nachtsheim, Dr. Tobias Deschner)


----------



## Pomm (7 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Big Fish
20:15 KABEL 1, Over the Top
22:15 SIXX, Pans Labyrinth
22:15 TELE 5, The Specialist

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:05 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht


----------



## MetalFan (7 Mai 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 22:15 SIXX, Pans Labyrinth



Kann ich allen Freunden tiefgründiger Fantasyfilme empfehlen! :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (8 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, A.I. Künstliche Intelligenz
22:15 ServusTV, You Kill Me
23:05 KABEL 1, Starship Troopers (gekürzt)
23:50 ServusTV, Shinobi - Kampf auf Liebe und Tod

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Covert Affairs (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, The New Normal (Start der neuen Comedyserie / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Marc Bator, Jürgen Feder)


----------



## Pomm (9 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
17:05 SAT.1, Forrest Gump
18:25 VOX, New York Taxi
20:15 KABEL 1, Minority Report
20:15 ZDFneo, Twins - Zwillinge
21:45 3sat, Bobby - Der letzte Tag von Robert F. Kennedy
21:55 ZDFneo, Was ist mit Bob?
22:35 ServusTV, Ran
22:45 BR, Into the Wild - Die Geschichte eines Aussteigers
23:00 KABEL 1, Pandorum
23:30 RBB, Secretary - Womit kann ich dienen?
23:30 ZDFneo, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr
23:40 RTL, Street Kings

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:45 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Toni Schumacher, Rüdiger Hoffmann, Stars ohne Ende)


----------



## Pomm (10 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Hancock (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Vergessene Welt: Jurassic Park
20:15 ZDFneo, Out of Sight
22:05 ZDFneo, Sag kein Wort
22:05 PRO 7, Daybreakers
23:00 3sat, Julia (Thrillerdrama mit Tilda Swinton)
00:25 RTL II, Land of the Dead (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (11 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Rush Hour 2
20:15 SAT.1, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Prinz Kaspian von Narnia
21:45 NDR, Das Boot - Director's Cut
22:10 ZDFkultur, Donnie Darko (Kinofassung)
23:45 ARD, Der Untergang (Kinofassung)
23:45 RBB, Kids - In den Straßen New Yorks
00:20 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Musikacts: Hurts, ZAZ, Gentleman)


----------



## Pomm (12 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Der Adler der neunten Legion
22:10 PRO 7, I Am Legend (Kinofassung)
00:15 PRO 7, The Tournament (gekürzt)


----------



## Pomm (13 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Evolution
22:20 KABEL 1, Stargate (Kinofassung)
00:15 HR, Female Agents - Geheimkommando Phoenix

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Michael Kessler; Musikact: The Lumineers)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Deine Freunde, Tobias Mann)


----------



## Pomm (13 Mai 2013)

Da ich in den nächsten 2 Tagen nicht Online sein kann hier schon einmal meine TV Tipps für Dienstag und Mittwoch.

*Dienstag 14. Mai:*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Rebell in Turnschuhen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:00 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly ( (Start der Comedyserie / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Arnd Zeigler, Sportfreunde Stiller)

*Musik-Tipp:*
21:00 Einsfestival, Eurovision Song Contest 2013 - 1. Halbfinale

*Mittwoch 15. Mai:*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Das weiße Band
20:15 SAT.1, Deep Impact
20:15 TELE 5, Die Frau des Astronauten
22:40 SAT.1, Black Hawk Down

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (Start der Dramaserie)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: The Umbilical Brothers, Jörn Ratering, Passenger)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball: UEFA Europa League - Finale: Benfica Lissabon - FC Chelsea (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Eurovision Song Contest 2013 - 39 Videos für Malmö


----------



## Pomm (17 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Dark Knight (gekürzt / ungekürzte Wiederholung erst um 23:05)
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park 3
20:15 ZDFneo, Grasgeflüster
21:40 ZDFneo, Mord und Margaritas
22:00 RTL II, Full Metal Jacket
22:35 3sat, Das gelbe Segel
23:30 ARD, Yorkshire Killer 1974
00:15 RTL II, Zelle 211 - Der Knastaufstand

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (18 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Bad Company - Die Welt ist in guten Händen (gekürzt) 
21:55 SAT.1, xXx - Triple X (Kinofassung)
22:15 PRO 7, Resident Evil
22:15 ZDFkultur, Hierro - Insel der Angst
22:20 RTL, Your Highness - Schwerter, Joints und scharfe Bräute (Kinofassung)
23:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Der Spion, der mich liebte
00:15 RTL, Splice - Das Genexperiment
00:15 WDR, Departed - Unter Feinden

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Eurovision Song Contest 2013 - Countdown für Malmö
21:00 ARD, Eurovision Song Contest 2013 - Das Finale in Malmö


----------



## Pomm (19 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
15:15 ZDF, Die Thomas Crown Affäre
15:55 RTL, Vorbilder?! (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL, Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Gran Torino
20:15 PRO 7, Knight and Day (Kinofassung)
20:15 Einsfestival, Männer, die auf Ziegen starren
20:15 SAT.1, Zweiohrküken
20:15 3sat, Shakespeare in Love
20:15 ARTE, Der Swimmingpool
22:10 3sat, Gorky Park
22:30 PRO 7, Resident Evil: Afterlife
22:35 KABEL 1, Million Dollar Baby
23:30 ARD, Taking Woodstock - Der Beginn einer Legende
23:30 RTL, 100 Feet
00:20 PRO 7, Punisher: War Zone (gekürzt) 
00:50 RTL II, Arlington Road


----------



## Pomm (21 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Almanya - Willkommen in Deutschland
20:15 TELE 5, Red Corner
00:55 SIXX, Cabin Fever

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:00 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tommy Haas, Michael Kessler, Amanda Jenssen)


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2013)

Ich füge mal noch schnell etwas hinzu:

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Police Academy 4


----------



## Pomm (22 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt (gekürzt) 
20:15 SAT.1, Projekt: Peacemaker (gekürzt) 
22:30 SAT.1, Out of Time - Sein Gegner ist die Zeit
22:40 KABEL 1, Aliens - Die Rückkehr (Kinofassung)
22:45 RBB, Die drei Begräbnisse des Melquiades Estrada

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: will.i.am, Michael Wendler, Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Death Row (22 Mai 2013)

Wie kann man einen Film wie Alien um 20:15 Uhr senden?


----------



## Pomm (23 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Miss Undercover
21:15 Einsfestival, Monty Pythons wunderbare Welt der Schwerkraft
22:20 VOX, Tango & Cash (gekürzt) 

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:45 SIXX, American Horror Story (Finale Folge der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Andrea Kaiser, Joey Kelly)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball Relegation: Hinspiel: 1899Hoffenheim - 1.FC Kaiserslautern (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wie kann man einen Film wie Alien um 20:15 Uhr senden?


geschnitten


----------



## Pomm (24 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Blood Diamond (gekürzt) 
20:15 ZDFneo, The Game - Das Geschenk seines Lebens
23:00 PRO 7, Faster

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (25 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Jet Li's Fearless (Kinofassung)
22:20 SAT.1, The Butterfly Effect (Kinofassung)
22:25 PRO 7, Centurion - Fight or Die (gekürzt) 
23:45 ARD, Der Auftragslover
00:30 SAT.1, Angel Eyes
00:35 RTL II, Lesbian Vampire Killers

*Sport-Tipp:*
19:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Vorberichte zum Finale: Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern München
20:45 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Finale in London: Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern München


----------



## Pomm (26 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Alles erlaubt - Eine Woche ohne Regeln (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Stoppt die Todesfahrt der U-Bahn 123 (gekürzt) 
20:15 ARTE, Star Trek - Der Film (1979) (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Das Versprechen
20:15 RTL II, Rocky III - Das Auge des Tigers
22:00 RTL II, Rocky IV - Der Kampf des Jahrhunderts
22:35 SWR, Rocky Balboa
00:05 PRO 7, Apocalypto
00:15 NDR, Das Kabinett des Dr. Parnassus


----------



## Pomm (27 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Aeon Flux
20:15 ARTE, Star Trek II - Der Zorn des Khan (Kinofassung)
22:05 ARTE, Star Trek III - Auf der Suche nach Mr. Spock
22:10 KABEL 1, Alien 3 (Kinofassung)
22:15 ZDF, Am wilden Fluss

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Steven Gätjen; Musikact: Phoenix)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tim Bendzko, Sung-Hyung Cho, Célia Okoyino da Mbabi & Fatmire ´Lira´ Bajramaj)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball Relegation: Rückspiel: 1. FC Kaiserslautern - 1899 Hoffenheim (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (28 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Ich beide & sie (leicht gekürzt) 
20:15 KABEL 1, Ey Mann - Wo is' mein Auto?
20:15 TELE 5, Mr. Nice Guy - Erst kämpfen, dann fragen
22:00 TELE 5, Virus
22:05 SIXX, The Hitcher (gekürzt) 

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:00 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain, Sonya Kraus)


----------



## Pomm (29 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Galaxy Quest - Planlos durchs Weltall
20:15 SAT.1, Julie & Julia
22:00 TELE 5, I Am You - Mörderische Sehnsucht
22:20 KABEL 1, Alien - Die Wiedergeburt (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Apocalypse Now Redux
22:50 SAT.1, Die Fremde in dir

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: TV total Quizboxen-Champions, Gleis 8, „The Voice Kids“ Gewinnerin Michèle)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball Länderspiel: Deutschland - Ecuador (Anpfiff: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (30 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chaos
22:15 VOX, Crank (gekürzt) 
23:20 3sat, Im Schatten der Wälder (Psychothriller aus Frankreich)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (31 Mai 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers
20:15 RTL II, Was Frauen wollen
22:40 RTL II, Payback - Zahltag (Kinofassung)
23:40 ZDFneo, Heavenly Creatures - Himmlische Kreaturen

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Die letzten 3 Folgen der 3. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total Quizboxen


----------



## Pomm (2 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers - Die Rache (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL, Duplicity - Gemeinsame Geheimsache
23:15 ZDFneo, James Bond 007 - In tödlicher Mission
23:30 ARD, Micmacs - Uns gehört Paris!
23:35 SWR, Der Schakal


----------



## Pomm (3 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Demolition Man (gekürzt) 
22:20 KABEL 1, Universal Soldier (vermutlich gekürzt) 
00:10 HR, The Chase - Die Wahnsinnsjagd

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Sportfreunde Stiller; Musikact: Queens of the Stone Age)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Andreas Englisch, Florian Schroeder, Piotr Beczala)


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDF, Mörderische Ferien (vielleicht besser bekannt als 'And Soon the Darkness', Film ist eher mäßig aber mit Amber Heard :WOW 
22:45 WDR, Trainer (Doku über 3 Fussballtrainer, könnte ganz interessant sein)


----------



## Death Row (3 Juni 2013)

Tipp für alle Paramore-Fans oder besser gesagt Verehrer von *Hayley Williams* wie ich es bin  

Morgen ist die Band zu Gast bei TV Total! :WOW:


----------



## Pomm (4 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 3sat, Nummer 5 lebt!
20:15 RTL NITRO, Bill und Teds verrückte Reise durch die Zeit
20:15 TELE 5, Animal - Das Tier im Manne

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Wiederholung der 1. Staffel in Doppelfolgen)
22:05 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Shary Reeves und Ralph Caspers, Carolin Kebekus, Paramore)


----------



## Pomm (5 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Abgedreht
20:15 KABEL 1, Die neun Pforten
22:20 SAT.1, 8 Blickwinkel
23:00 KABEL 1, The Astronaut's Wife

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alicia Keys, Alexander Klaws, Helge Schneider)


----------



## MetalFan (5 Juni 2013)

Mein "Senf":

*Film-Tipps:*
22:45 rbb, Leaving Las Vegas (Nicolas Cage in seiner Oscar-Rolle)


----------



## Pomm (6 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Love Vegas (Kinofassung)
22:10 VOX, Assassins - Die Killer
22:25 3sat, RoboCop (gekürzt) 

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen) 

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lovelyn Enebechi, Katharina Weiß und Philipp Zumhasch, Frida Gold)

*Sport-Tipp:*
17:55 SPORT1, Fußball - U21-EM in Israel - Gruppenspiel Gruppe B: Spanien - Russland (Anpfiff: 18:00) 
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball - U21-EM in Israel - Gruppenspiel Gruppe B: Niederlande - Deutschland (Anpfiff: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (7 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Meine erfundene Frau
20:15 RTL II, Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Erin Brockovich - Eine wahre Geschichte
20:15 PRO 7, Fantastic Four (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Bill & Teds verrückte Reise in die Zukunft
22:15 ZDFneo, Sleepers
22:20 RTL II, Tucker & Dale vs. Evil
22:25 PRO 7, 28 Days Later (gekürzt) 
00:00 RTL II, Tremors - Im Land der Raketenwürmer


----------



## Pomm (8 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 BR, Rocky Balboa
20:15 SAT.1, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, LOL (Laughing Out Loud)
20:15 ServusTV, Barcelona für ein Jahr
22:00 Einsfestival, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (Kinofassung)
22:20 BR, 12 Monkeys
22:30 ServusTV, L. A. Confidential
22:30 SAT.1, Terminator: Die Erlösung (Kinofassung)
23:15 ZDFneo, Body Count - Flucht nach Miami
23:35 PRO 7, Funny Games U. S.
00:20 BR, Das fünfte Element
00:25 RTL II, Striptease

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:45 RTL II, Nikita (Start der neuen Actionserie mit Maggie Q und Lyndsy Fonseca / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Sieger und Besiegte
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - 50 Jahre Charts - Die Alben

*Musik-Tipp:*
18:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2013 LIVE (u.a. mit Stereophonics, The BossHoss, Jake Bugg, Leslie Clio, Biffy Clyro, Stone Sour, Tocotronic, Volbeat, Phoenix, Hurts, The Killers, The Bloody Beetroots)

*Sport-Tipp:*
17:55 SPORT1, Fußball - U21-EM in Israel - Gruppenspiel Gruppe A: England - Norwegen (Anpfiff: 18:00)
20:25 SPORT1, Fußball - U21-EM in Israel - Gruppenspiel Gruppe A: Italien - Israel (Anpfiff: 20:30)


----------



## benco24 (8 Juni 2013)

SELENA GOMEZ IN PARIS :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lY2ck6_DjKc


----------



## Pomm (9 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers 3
20:15 RTL II, Overboard - Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser
20:15 TELE 5, Im Westen nichts Neues
20:15 ARTE, Die Vögel
22:00 SIXX, Weiblich, ledig, jung sucht...
22:10 ARTE, Freitag der 13. (vermutlich gekürzt)
22:30 RTL II, After the Sunset
23:00 TELE 5, Die letzten Amerikaner
23:45 RTL, Dogma

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball - U21-EM in Israel - Gruppenspiel Gruppe B: Deutschland - Spanien (Anpfiff: 20:30)

*Musik-Tipp:*
18:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2013 LIVE (u.a. mit Auftritten von A$AP Rocky, Bad Religion, Kraftklub, Dizzee Rascal, Sportfreunde Stiller, The Wombats, Simple Plan, Bastille, Blumentopf, Green Day, Casper)


----------



## Pomm (10 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Biker Boyz
20:15 ARTE, Der Mann, der zuviel wußte
22:10 ARTE, Cocktail für eine Leiche
22:15 ZDF, Basic - Hinter jeder Lüge eine Wahrheit
22:35 KABEL 1, Extreme Rage
23:55 HR, Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jared Leto; Musikacts: The xx, Beatsteaks)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Letzte Folge vor der Sommerpause / Gäste: LaBrassBanda, Bastian Pastewka)


----------



## Pomm (11 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, School of Rock
20:15 SIXX, Haus über Kopf
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan: City Hunter
22:05 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan: Police Story (vermutlich gekürzt)
23:25 WDR, Kiss Kiss, Bang Bang
00:45 ARD, Bube, Dame, König, grAs (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:35 KABEL 1, Sons of Anarchy (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
17:55 SPORT1, Fußball - U21-EM in Israel - Gruppenspiel Gruppe A: Norwegen - Italien (Anpfiff: 18:00)


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Unter Umständen verliebt 
(Die Qualität des Films sei mal ausgeklammert, aber die hübsche Mirjam Weichselbraun ist in einer Hauptrolle zu sehen.  )


----------



## Pomm (12 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Collateral (gekürzt) 
20:15 ZDF, Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich
20:15 TELE 5, A Murder of Crows - Diabolische Versuchung
20:15 Einsfestival, Falco - Verdammt wir leben noch!
21:50 ARTE, Coraline (großartig gemachter Stop-Motion Trickfilm)
22:45 KABEL 1, Identität (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (13 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Burlesque
20:15 KABEL 1, Star Trek VII - Treffen der Generationen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:00 ARTE, Odysseus (Start der neuen Serie / 3 Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (14 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
20:15 RTL II, Ich, du und der andere
20:15 ZDFneo, Thirteen Days
22:05 PRO 7, Carriers
22:20 RTL II, Männer sind Schweine
23:45 PRO 7, Wolf Creek
00:35 RTL II, Basic Instinct

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, 10 Jahre Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichste Single der deutschen Chartgeschichte


----------



## Pomm (15 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Illusionist
20:15 ServusTV, L.A. Crash
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens (Kinofassung)
21:45 NDR, Der Untergang
21:55 SAT.1, Die Legende von Beowulf (Kinofassung)
22:15 ZDFkultur, Die Reifeprüfung
22:15 ServusTV, Bound - Gefesselt
23:20 RTL, The Rite - Das Ritual
00:05 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Octopussy
00:20 PRO 7, Hush

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:50 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Gruppe A: Brasilien - Japan (Anpfiff: 21:00)


----------



## Pomm (16 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Tourist
20:15 ARTE, Das Fenster zum Hof
22:15 BR, The Big Easy - Der große Leichtsinn

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:55 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Mexiko - Italien (Anpfiff: 21:00)
23:55 ZDF, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Spanien - Uruguay (Anpfiff: 00:00)


----------



## Ares777 (16 Juni 2013)

vielen dank für die guten tips!!!


----------



## Pomm (17 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, 16 Blocks
20:15 ARTE, Topas (Hitchcock)
22:15 KABEL 1, Hostage - Entführt
22:15 ZDF, Kurzer Prozess - Righteous Kill
22:15 ARTE, Der zerrissene Vorhang (Hitchcock)
23:15 NDR, Bobby - Der letzte Tag von Robert F. Kennedy
00:00 HR, Das dreckige Dutzend (gekürzt) 
00:35 KABEL 1, Tigerland

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Wilfred (Start der neuen Comedyserie mit Elijah Wood / 2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Tahiti - Nigeria (in Belo Horizonte / Anpfiff: 21:00)


----------



## Pomm (18 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Wen die Geister lieben
20:15 TELE 5, Kings of Rock - Tenacious D
20:15 SUPER RTL, The Kid - Image ist alles
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan: Armour of God - Der rechte Arm der Götter
21:50 ZDFkultur, Moonlight Mile (Familiendrama mit Susan Sarandon, Dustin Hoffman)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Jet Li: Schrift des Todes
22:05 SIXX, The Messengers (mit Kristen Stewart)
22:45 BR, Ein ganz gewöhnlicher Dieb (Gangsterkomödie mit Kevin Spacey)
23:25 WDR, Flash Gordon

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
17:55 SPORT1, Fußball - U21-EM in Israel - Finale: Spanien - Italien (Anpfiff: 18:00)


----------



## Pomm (19 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Vertrauter Feind
20:15 TELE 5, Das Gespenst von Canterville
22:35 KABEL 1, Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (Start der neuen Thrillerserie mit Emily VanCamp ("Everwood") / 2 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (Neue Folge)
00:10 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:55 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Brasilien - Mexiko (in Fortaleza / Anpfiff: 21:00) 
22:45 ARD, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Italien - Japan (in Recife / Anpfiff: 00:00, Zuvor gibt es eine Zusammenfassung der Partie zwischen Mexiko und Brasilien)


----------



## Pomm (20 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Wie das Leben so spielt (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Star Trek - Der erste Kontakt
20:15 SUPER RTL, Ein toller Käfer

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:55 ARTE, Odysseus (3 neue Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:55 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Spanien - Tahiti (in Rio de Janeiro / Anpfiff: 21:00)
23:45 ZDF, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Nigeria - Uruguay (in Salvador da Bahia / Anpfiff: 00:00)


----------



## Pomm (21 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die etwas anderen Cops (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Der Patriot (gekürzt) 
20:15 ZDFneo, Zoff in Beverly Hills
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan - Mission Adler
22:00 ZDFneo, Largo Winch - Tödliches Erbe
22:15 RTL NITRO, True Legend
22:15 ServusTV, The Outsiders
22:30 PRO 7, Tomorrow, When the War Began
23:20 RTL II, Doom - Der Film (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (22 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, King Kong (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, The Hole - Die geheimnisvolle Falltür (gekürzt) 
21:45 Einsfestival, Der talentierte Mr. Ripley
22:00 SAT.1, Gamer (gekürzt) 
22:05 RTL, The New Daughter
23:10 ZDFneo, Rufmord - Jenseits der Moral
00:00 ZDF, Amityville Horror - Eine wahre Geschichte
00:05 RTL, Sorority Row - Schön bis in den Tod

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:45 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star (mit Matze Knop)
22:20 PRO 7, Clash! Boom! Bang! - Die Stunde der Abrechnung

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:55 ZDF, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Italien - Brasilien (in Salvador da Bahia / Anpfiff: 21:00)
20:55 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Japan - Mexiko (in Belo Horizonte / Anpfiff: 21:00)


----------



## Pomm (23 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Beim ersten Mal (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Tron: Legacy
20:15 RTL II, Sahara
22:50 PRO 7, The Crazies - Fürchte deinen Nächsten (gekürzt) 
00:45 PRO 7, Triangle - Die Angst kommt in Wellen

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:10 ServusTV, The greatest Movie ever sold


----------



## Pomm (23 Juni 2013)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Gruppe B, Konferenz: Spanien - Nigeria und Urugay - Tahiti (Anpfiff: 21:00)


----------



## Pomm (24 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hellboy (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Familiengrab (Thrillerkomödie und Hitchcocks letzter Film)
22:10 ARTE, Frenzy
22:15 ZDF, Bank Job
22:45 KABEL 1, Shaft - Noch Fragen?

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (25 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SUPER RTL, The Quest - Jagd nach dem Speer des Schicksals
22:10 RTL NITRO, White Vengeance - Kampf um die Qin-Dynastie
22:15 SUPER RTL, Michael Jackson - Moonwalker

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (26 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Robin Hood - König der Diebe
20:15 ARTE, PINA - Ein Film von Wim Wenders
23:15 HR, Das fünfte Element
23:35 KABEL 1, Mad Max (gekürzt) 
23:55 RBB, Der Auftragslover

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (Neue Folge)
00:10 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 ZDF, Fußball - Confederations Cup: 1. Halbfinale: Brasilien - Uruguay (in Belo Horizonte / Anpfiff: 21:00)


----------



## Pomm (27 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Ocean's Twelve
20:15 KABEL 1, Star Trek - Der Aufstand
20:15 SUPER RTL, Herbie groß in Fahrt
22:25 KABEL 1, Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums
22:35 VOX, Collateral Damage - Zeit der Vergeltung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:00 ARTE, Odysseus (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Confederations Cup: 2. Halbfinale: Italien - Spanien (in Fortaleza / Anpfiff: 21:00)


----------



## Pomm (28 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Takers - The Final Job (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Der unglaubliche Hulk (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Van Helsing
20:15 RTL NITRO, K-20 - Die Legende der schwarzen Maske
22:15 ServusTV, Summer of Sam
22:20 RTL II, Snakes on a Plane
22:35 3sat, Jackie Brown
00:20 RTL II, 28 Weeks Later

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Misfits (Start der Fantasyserie / 3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (29 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Mumie
20:15 VOX, Einsame Entscheidung (gekürzt)
22:05 SAT.1, Predators (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 ZDFneo, Misfits (die letzten drei Folgen der 1. Staffel)
22:55 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der unglaubliche Mr. Goodwin


----------



## Pomm (30 Juni 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, X-Men: Erste Entscheidung
20:15 SIXX, Enttarnt - Verrat auf höchster Ebene
20:15 RTL II, Bandslam - Get Ready to Rock
20:15 3sat, King Ralph
20:15 TELE 5, Ein heißer Coup
22:00 SIXX, Liberty Stands Still - Im Visier des Mörders
22:20 RTL II, 8 Mile
23:00 PRO 7, Mutant Chronicles (gekürzt)
23:15 ARTE, Begierde
00:00 NDR, Mr. Brooks - Der Mörder in dir

*Sport-Tipps:*
17:55 SPORT1, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Spiel um Platz 3: Uruguay - Italien (in Salvador da Bahia / Anpfiff: 18:00) 
23:35 ARD, Fußball - Confederations Cup: Finale: Brasilien - Italien (in Rio de Janeiro / Anpfiff: 00:00)


----------



## Pomm (1 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Verlockende Falle
22:15 ZDF, Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand
22:35 KABEL 1, Get Carter - Die Wahrheit tut weh
22:50 MDR, The Walker - Ein Freund gewisser Damen
23:25 WDR, Männer, die auf Ziegen starren

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:05 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (2 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SUPER RTL, The Quest - Das Geheimnis der Königskammer
22:00 RTL NITRO, Control - Du darfst nicht töten (Thriller mit Ray Liotta)
22:00 TELE 5, 13 Assassins
22:25 3sat, Die Gottesanbeterin (Schwarze Komödie mit einer männermordenden Christiane Hörbiger)
23:25 WDR, Der Schakal

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Drogen - Amerikas längster Krieg (ausgezeichnet beim Sundance-Festival, könnte ganz interessant sein)


----------



## Pomm (3 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Signs - Zeichen
20:15 ZDF, Eine ganz heiße Nummer
22:05 KABEL 1, Mad Max - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel
23:15 HR, Das Kabinett des Dr. Parnassus
00:40 WDR, Ghost Dog - Der Weg des Samurai

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Magic City (die letzte Folge der 1. Staffel)
00:10 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Juli 2013)

Wieder muss ich was ergänzen 

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Betrüg mich! (Französische Komödie mit Deborah Francois




und Frederique Bel und bestimmt noch mehr fr. Schönheiten)


----------



## Pomm (4 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Briefe an Julia
20:15 KABEL 1, Star Trek: Nemesis
22:15 VOX, Hollow Man - Unsichtbare Gefahr (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:00 ARTE, Odysseus (2 neue Folgen)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, The Cop - Crime Scene Paris (Start der neuen Krimiserie mit Jean Reno / eine Folge)


----------



## Pomm (5 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Inside Man
20:15 PRO 7, The Green Hornet
20:15 ZDFneo, Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Lebenslänglich
20:15 ARTE, Sommer in Orange
22:15 ServusTV, Geronimo - Eine Legende
22:35 3sat, Mississippi Burning - Die Wurzel des Hasses
22:40 PRO 7, The Roommate (Zwar nur ein mittelmäßiger Film aber dafür mit heißen Schauspielerinnen u.a. mit Minka Kelly und Leighton Meester)
22:45 RTL II, Training Day

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFneo, Misfits (Start der 2. Staffel / 3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (6 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Banditen!
20:15 VOX, Twister
22:00 Einsfestival, Tödliche Versprechen - Eastern Promises
22:20 VOX, Akte X - Jenseits der Wahrheit (Kinofassung)
22:25 RTL, Hitman - Jeder stirbt alleine (gekürzt)
22:25 ZDFkultur, Tetsuo - The Bullet Man
22:30 ServusTV, The Others
23:00 ZDF, James Bond - 007 jagt Dr. No
23:30 PRO 7, Brotherhood - Die Bruderschaft des Todes
00:45 SAT.1, Undisputed 3: Redemption
00:50 ZDF, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:00 ZDFneo, Misfits (die letzten vier Folgen der 2. Staffel)
22:55 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Weltreise


----------



## Pomm (7 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle
20:15 RTL, Ice Age
20:15 RTL II, Die Wolke
20:15 ARTE, Das Rennrad
22:05 RTL II, Der Sturm
22:25 PRO 7, Machete (stark gekürzt)
22:40 TELE 5, Scanners - Ihre Gedanken können töten
23:40 3sat, Killer - Tagebuch eines Serienmörders
23:55 ARD, In deinem Bann gefangen
00:15 PRO 7, Black Snake Moan


----------



## Pomm (8 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Herrschaft des Feuers
22:15 ZDF, Déjà Vu - Wettlauf gegen die Zeit
22:30 KABEL 1, Predator
00:40 KABEL 1, The Replacement Killers (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## bubycop (8 Juli 2013)

Bedankomat


----------



## Pomm (9 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Grabgeflüster
20:15 TELE 5, Verbraten und verkauft
20:15 RTL NITRO, Kinsey - Die Wahrheit über Sex
22:20 RTL NITRO, Wonderland

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, GasLand (Doku zum Thema Fracking. Oscar-nominiert!)


----------



## Pomm (10 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Schatten der Wahrheit (gekürzt)
22:00 SWR, Wer früher stirbt, ist länger tot
22:55 KABEL 1, Gothika
23:15 HR, Im Tal von Elah
00:30 TELE 5, Das Auge - Eye of the Beholder

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)
00:10 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Wild Girls - Auf High Heels durch Afrika (Die Kandidaten: Senna Guemmour (Sängerin 'Monrose'), Sara Kulka ('GNTM'), Ingrid Pavic ('Big Brother'), Barbara Engel (Modedesignerin und Schauspielerin), Miriam Balcerek ('Auf und Davon'), JinJin Harder ('Bachelor'), Sarah Knappik ('GNTM' + 'Ich bin ein Star, holt mich hier raus'), Kader Loth ('Big Brother', 'Die Alm') Jordan Carver (Fotomodel, 'Yoga Jordan') Fiona Erdmann ('GNTM', 'Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus'), Sophia Wollersheim (Model), Conchita Wurst (Travestiekünstler))


----------



## Pomm (11 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Einfach zu haben
20:15 VOX, Spider-Man
20:15 KABEL 1, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
22:25 3sat, Science of Sleep - Anleitung zum Träumen
22:40 VOX, Kick-Ass

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:00 ARTE, Odysseus (Die letzten 2 Folgen)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, The Cop - Crime Scene Paris (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (12 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Jumper
20:15 RTL II, Dante's Peak
20:15 ZDFneo, Abbitte
20:15 RTL NITRO, Austin Powers - Spion in geheimer Missionarsstellung
22:00 RTL NITRO, Austin Powers in Goldständer
22:05 ZDFneo, Original Sin (Kinofassung)
22:20 RTL II, Roter Drache
00:40 RTL II, Hide and Seek - Du kannst dich nicht verstecken

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 PRO 7, Supernatural (Start der 6. Staffel / 3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (13 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Hangover (Kinofassung)
21:45 RTL, Red Riding Hood - Unter dem Wolfsmond (Kinofassung)
22:15 ARD, Up in the Air - Wie im Flug
22:20 PRO 7, Rogue - Im falschen Revier
23:00 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Liebesgrüße aus Moskau
23:30 MDR, Der Schakal
23:40 RTL, 8MM - Acht Millimeter
00:20 ZDFneo, Donnie Darko
00:45 RTL II, The Frighteners - Herr der Geister (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFneo, Girls (Start der Dramedyserie / 5 Folgen)
23:00 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (14 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Ray
20:15 RTL, Das Bourne Ultimatum
20:15 TELE 5, 1492 - Die Eroberung des Paradieses (gekürzt)
22:00 PRO 7, Wir sind die Nacht
22:10 RTL II, Spritztour (Kinofassung)
23:55 PRO 7, Verflucht (Kinofassung)
00:30 3sat, Back Fire - Eine Mutter sieht rot

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDFneo, Girls (5 Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:40 3sat, Am Limit (Doku über die Extremkletterer Thomas und Alexander Huber)


----------



## Pomm (15 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, The King's Speech - Die Rede des Königs
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee - Ein Krokodil zum Küssen
22:15 ZDF, Wolfman (Kinofassung)
22:25 KABEL 1, Running Man (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (16 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie
20:15 SUPER RTL, Mighty Ducks - Das Superteam
21:40 SIXX, Toy Boy
23:00 TELE 5, Zatoichi - Der blinde Samurai

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (17 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Wenn Liebe so einfach wäre
20:15 KABEL 1, Unbeugsam - Defiance
22:05 TELE 5, Requiem for a Dream
23:05 KABEL 1, Enigma - Das Geheimnis

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)
00:10 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Juli 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 
> 22:05 TELE 5, Requiem for a Dream



Wer den noch nicht gesehen hat, kann ich nur empfehlen, aber auch nix für schwache Gemüter :thumbup: Bester Soundtrack ever, tolle Schauspieler, und Jennifer Connelly


----------



## Pomm (18 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Cloverfield
20:15 VOX, E-Mail für Dich
22:40 VOX, Jennifer's Body - Jungs nach ihrem Geschmack (mit Megan Fox & Amanda Seyfried) (Kinofassung)
00:20 ARD, Die Mandela-Verschwörung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, The Cop - Crime Scene Paris (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (19 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Zurück in die Zukunft II
20:15 ZDFneo, City by the Sea
22:00 ZDFneo, Femme Fatale
22:25 RTL II, Road House
00:45 RTL II, Gefährliche Brandung

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:25 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## MetalFan (19 Juli 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Serien-Tipp:*
> 22:25 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)



:thumbup: Das wird heute wieder ein längerer TV-Abend!


----------



## Pomm (20 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Vergiss mein nicht!
20:15 VOX, Passwort: Swordfish (gekürzt)
22:00 BR, Alles koscher!
22:05 VOX, Hunting Party - Wenn der Jäger zum Gejagten wird
22:10 RTL, Solomon Kane
23:10 ARD, Point Blank - Aus kurzer Distanz
23:40 BR, Fasten auf Italienisch
00:05 RTL, Mimic (Kinofassung)
00:05 ZDF, Waterworld (Kinofassung)
00:20 SAT.1, Das Experiment
00:40 PRO 7, The Punisher (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:00 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star (mit Sven Hannawald)


----------



## Pomm (21 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Fighter
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
20:15 ARTE, Jackie Brown
20:15 3sat, Tiger & Dragon
20:15 RTL II, Keine halben Sachen
22:05 RTL II, Keine halben Sachen 2 - Jetzt erst recht!
22:15 BR, Die Unbestechlichen
22:35 PRO 7, World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles
22:35 SWR, Psycho (Hitchcock) (gekürzt)
23:45 RBB, RoboCop (gekürzt)


----------



## Pomm (22 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Goethe!
20:15 Einsfestival, Zurück im Sommer
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee II
22:15 ZDF, Der Plan
22:40 KABEL 1, Phantom-Kommando (gekürzt)
23:15 BR, Hi-Lo Country - Im Land der letzten Cowboys

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Dallas (Finale der 2. Staffel)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (23 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Ruby & Quentin - Der Killer und die Klette
22:25 3sat, Lady Vengeance - Leben für die Rache
22:25 TELE 5, Streets of Philadelphia - Unter Verrätern

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (24 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Nanga Parbat
20:15 TELE 5, XII - Die Verschwörung (1) (gekürzt)
22:00 TELE 5, XII - Die Verschwörung (2)
22:45 KABEL 1, Entgleist
23:15 HR, Broken Flowers - Blumen für die Ex
00:55 HR, The Limits of Control - Der geheimnisvolle Killer

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)
00:10 PRO 7, The New Normal (2 neue Folgen) 

*Sport-Tipps:*
18:05 ZDF, Fußball - Benefizspiel: FC Bayern München - FC Barcelona
20:00 Eurosport, Fußball: UEFA Euro 2013 der Frauen in Schweden - 1. Halbfinale: Schweden - Deutschland / Übertragung aus Gamla Ullevi Göteborg (Antsoß um 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (25 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Dan - Mitten im Leben!
20:15 KABEL 1, Cassandras Traum
22:35 KABEL 1, Verhandlungssache

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Finale der 4. Staffel)
21:05 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, The Cop - Crime Scene Paris (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:00 Eurosport, Fußball: UEFA Euro 2013 der Frauen in Schweden - 2. Halbfinale: Norwegen - Dänemark / Übertragung aus Nya Parken Norrköping (Antsoß um 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (26 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Zurück in die Zukunft III
20:15 ZDFneo, Mord und Margaritas
20:15 Einsfestival, Taking Woodstock - Der Beginn einer Legende
20:15 PRO 7, Ghost Rider (Kinofassung)
21:45 ZDFneo, Amys Orgasmus
22:35 RTL II, Lord of War - Händler des Todes
22:35 3sat, Brotherhood - Wenn Brüder aufeinander schießen
01:00 RTL II, Perfect World

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:30 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (26 Juli 2013)

Habe noch einen erotischen Film-Tipp für euch!

23:05 ZDFneo, Eine Nacht in Rom (mit zwei sehr freizügigen Hauptdarstellerinnen )


----------



## Pomm (27 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Haven (vermutlich gekürzt)
21:50 SAT.1, Bedtime Stories
22:15 VOX, Paranormal Activity
22:25 ARD, The Book of Eli - Der letzte Kämpfer
23:10 ZDFneo, Andromeda - Tödlicher Staub aus dem All
23:40 3sat, Vengeance - Killer unter sich
00:15 PRO 7, Sin City

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (Start der Mysteryserie / 3 Folgen)
22:45 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - DFL-Supercup: Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern München (Anstoß um 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (28 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Ali (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Alles, was wir geben mussten
20:15 RTL, Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht (gekürzt)
22:10 TELE 5, Hängt ihn höher
22:30 PRO 7, Domino - Live Fast, Die Young

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 ARTE, When We Were Kings - Einst waren wir Könige (Doku über den berühmten WM-Boxkampf 1974 zwischen Muhammad Ali und George Foreman)

*Sport-Tipp:*
15:15 Eurosport, Fußball: UEFA Euro 2013 der Frauen in Schweden - Finale: Deutschland - Norwegen / Übertragung aus der Friends Arena Stockholm-Solna (Anstoß um 16:00)


----------



## Pomm (29 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Casablanca
20:15 ARD, Victoria, die junge Königin
20:15 KABEL 1, Paycheck - Die Abrechnung
22:15 ZDF, Ohne Limit (Kinofassung)
22:40 KABEL 1, Another Public Enemy

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:05 PRO 7, Wilfred (Finale der 1. Staffel + Start der 2. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2013)

Ich muss was ergänzen, wichtiger Tipp (zumindest für Death und mich  )

*Film-Tipps:*
23:30 ARTE, Falsches Spiel (mit Lea Seydoux  )


----------



## Death Row (29 Juli 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Ich muss was ergänzen, wichtiger Tipp (zumindest für Death und mich  )
> 
> *Film-Tipps:*
> 23:30 ARTE, Falsches Spiel (mit Lea Seydoux  )



Ich versuch' dran zu denken. Danke!


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2013)

Kannste wieder zeitig ins Bett gehen, gerade Email bekommen, der Film wurde aus dem Programm gestrichen  :angry:


----------



## Death Row (29 Juli 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Kannste wieder zeitig ins Bett gehen, gerade Email bekommen, der Film wurde aus dem Programm gestrichen  :angry:



Öh..... wie bitte?


----------



## Pomm (30 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Pearl Harbor
20:15 SAT.1, Mord ist mein Geschäft, Liebling
20:15 TELE 5, Tomcats
22:05 SIXX, Kalender Girls
22:05 TELE 5, Pusher
22:30 WDR, Bube, Dame, König, grAs (Kinofassung)
00:25 TELE 5, Pusher 2

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Finale der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (31 Juli 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones - Jäger Des Verlorenen Schatzes
20:15 ZDF, Mamma Mia!
22:40 KABEL 1, Anaconda
00:40 KABEL 1, Mystic River

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:15 n-tv, Fußball - Audi Cup: 1. Halbfinale: Manchester City - AC Mailand
20:30 RTL, Fußball - Audi Cup: 2. Halbfinale: FC Bayern München - FC São Paulo


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2013)

*Serien-Tipps:*
00:55 ARTE, Twin Peaks (alle Folgen in loser Reihenfolge) Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, eine der besten Mystery-Serien aller Zeiten, Recorder ist schon programmiert, Lara Flynn Boyle als sie noch richtig scharf war


----------



## Death Row (31 Juli 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *Serien-Tipps:*
> 00:55 ARTE, Twin Peaks (alle Folgen in loser Reihenfolge) Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, eine der besten Mystery-Serien aller Zeiten, Recorder ist schon programmiert, Lara Flynn Boyle als sie noch richtig scharf war



Die Serie hat mich schon immer interessiert, aber soo spät? 
Typisch ÖR

Da bleibe ich lieber bei Indy, den ich zwar 10.000.000x gesehen habe aber der trotzdem noch ein endgeiler Film ist


----------



## nylonoo (1 Aug. 2013)

Film-Tipps:
20:15 ServusTV, Ruby & Quentin - Der Killer und die Klette
22:25 3sat, Lady Vengeance - Leben für die Rache
22:25 TELE 5, Streets of Philadelphia - Unter Verrätern

Serien-Tipps:
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (1 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Netz
20:15 VOX, Ausnahmesituation
22:15 ZDF, Kriegerin
22:15 VOX, Firewall

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Sstart der 2. Staffel / Eine Folge)
22:00 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (Eine Folge)
22:15 SAT.1, The Cop - Crime Scene Paris (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:15 n-tv, Fußball - Audi Cup: Spiel um Platz 3: FC São Paulo - AC Mailand
20:30 RTL, Fußball - Audi Cup: Finale: FC Bayern München - Manchester City


----------



## Pomm (2 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Blind Side - Die große Chance
20:15 PRO 7, King Arthur (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Balls of Fury
22:00 RTL II, Silent Hill
22:00 RTL NITRO, Jay und Silent Bob schlagen zurück
00:10 ZDFneo, Henry & June
00:25 RTL II, Wes Cravens Haus der Vergessenen (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:50 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Sieben Jahre in Tibet
20:15 VOX, Take Me Home Tonight
20:15 TELE 5, Wolfgirl
22:05 VOX, New York für Anfänger
22:15 SAT.1, Armored
00:05 PRO 7, Defendor
00:30 MDR, Der talentierte Mr. Ripley

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (3 neue Folgen)
22:45 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star (mit Christine Theiss)
22:15 TELE 5, Olli Schulz: SOS - Showman Olli Schulz Live


----------



## Pomm (4 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Wall Street - Geld schläft nicht
20:15 RTL II, Rush Hour
20:15 ARTE, Shaft (1971)
22:15 RTL II, Jackie Chans First Strike - Erstschlag
22:35 RTL, Drive Angry (gekürzt)
23:00 ZDFkultur, Rammbock
23:05 PRO 7, Shooter
23:55 RTL II, Rumble in the Bronx
01:35 PRO 7, Dark Blue

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:10 ServusTV, Foo Fighters - die ganze Story der Kult-Band


----------



## Pomm (5 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Top Gun - Sie fürchten weder Tod noch Teufel
22:15 ZDF, Das Relikt - Museum der Angst
23:45 ARTE, Clerks - Die Ladenhüter

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen) 

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 1. Hauptrunde: BSV Rehden - FC Bayern München (Anstoß um 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (6 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Australia
20:15 TELE 5, Flodder - Eine Familie zum Knutschen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (7 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Ein verrücktes Paar - Der dritte Frühling
22:40 KABEL 1, The Untouchables - Die Unbestechlichen 

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (8 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Ein Schatz zum Verlieben
20:15 VOX, Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, The Cop - Crime Scene Paris (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 SPORT1, Fußball - Europa-League-Qualifikation: 3. Runde, Rückspiel: VfB Stuttgart - Botev Plowdiw (Anstoß um 20:20)


----------



## Pomm (9 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Das Leben ist schön
20:15 PRO 7, Armageddon - Das jüngste Gericht (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Selbst ist die Braut
20:15 RTL II, American Pie 2 (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Killer Babes
20:15 Einsfestival, Precious - Das Leben ist kostbar
22:10 RTL NITRO, Serial Mom - Warum lässt Mama das Morden nicht?
22:15 ServusTV, Keoma - Ein Mann wie ein Tornado
22:20 RTL II, Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck
22:35 3sat, Zack and Miri Make a Porno

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Bundesliga: 1. Spieltag, Eröffnungsspiel: FC Bayern München - Borussia Mönchengladbach (Anstoß um 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (10 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, The Score
22:05 SAT.1, Rush Hour 3
22:30 ServusTV, The Sixth Sense
22:35 SIXX, The Eye (mit Jessica Alba)
00:05 ZDF, Species
00:25 RTL II, Ip Man
00:25 ARD, Das Geisterhaus
01:20 PRO 7, Motel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (3 neue Folgen)
22:45 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star (mit Tom Beck)


----------



## Pomm (11 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Independence Day
20:15 RTL, A Perfect Getaway (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Juno
20:15 ARTE, The Blues Brothers (Kinofassung)
22:05 RTL II, Brothers Grimm - Lerne das Fürchten
22:55 RTL, Sucker Punch (Kinofassung)
23:15 PRO 7, Buried - Lebend begraben
00:15 SWR, El Cid


----------



## Death Row (11 Aug. 2013)

Ist das die lange Fassung von Independence Day, die da grade läuft?
Die ist nämlich sch.....ade


----------



## Toolman (11 Aug. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ist das die lange Fassung von Independence Day, die da grade läuft?
> Die ist nämlich sch.....ade



Nein, laut Zeitung ist es die 138 min Version und damit die Kinoversion. Der Extended Cut ist 147 min lang


----------



## Death Row (11 Aug. 2013)

Hm okay dann ist es wohl die Bildqualität, die mir etwas ungewohnt vorkam. Ich bin noch mit der VHS-Version des Filmes augewachsen ^^


----------



## Sachse (11 Aug. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Hm okay dann ist es wohl die Bildqualität, die mir etwas ungewohnt vorkam. Ich bin noch mit der VHS-Version des Filmes augewachsen ^^



der Film ist ja von 1996, sieht immer schräg aus, in Zeiten von HD


----------



## Death Row (11 Aug. 2013)

Aber sieht trotzdem FETT aus, wie die Raumschiffe rumfliegen. Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung(en) :WOW:


----------



## Pomm (12 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Transporter (gekürzt)
20:15 ARD, Lieber verliebt
22:05 KABEL 1, The Fighters (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Ocean's 13
23:15 BR, Die drei Begräbnisse des Melquiades Estrada
23:15 NDR, Der ganz große Traum

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (13 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Zurück in die Zukunft
20:15 RTL NITRO, Willkommen in Mooseport
20:15 SIXX, Roxanne
20:15 ServusTV, Mel Brooks' Höhenkoller
22:05 SIXX, Der rosarote Panther (2006)
23:25 WDR, Der Wolf hetzt die Meute

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (14 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
20:15 ARTE, Lourdes (mit Léa Seydoux)
20:15 ZDFkultur, Beate Uhse - Das Recht auf Liebe
22:20 TELE 5, Monster
22:55 KABEL 1, Breakdown (gekürzt)
23:15 HR, Die Brücke (1959)
00:45 KABEL 1, The Italian Job (1969)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen) 

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Länderspiel: Deutschland - Paraguay (Anpfiff: 20.45)


----------



## seteve (14 Aug. 2013)

Wunderbar klasse toll


----------



## Pomm (15 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, In den Straßen der Bronx
20:15 KABEL 1, Police Academy II - Jetzt geht's erst richtig los
21:45 3sat, Rushmore
22:15 VOX, Devil
22:25 ServusTV, Ekel
23:25 WDR, Mother

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (16 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Hurricane
20:15 PRO 7, Surrogates - Mein zweites Ich
20:15 TELE 5, Im Fahrwasser des Todes
20:15 RTL II, Scary Movie (gekürzt)
21:55 RTL II, Scary Movie 2 (gekürzt)
22:00 3sat, Sein Name ist Mad Dog
23:30 RTL II, Dawn of the Dead (Zack Snyder / Kinofassung)
23:55 ZDFneo, Beautiful Creatures - zum Sterben schön...!

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (17 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
20:15 PRO 7, Dinner für Spinner
22:15 VOX, Mr. Bean macht Ferien
22:35 PRO 7, No Country for Old Men
22:50 SAT.1, Born 2 Die
23:45 RBB, Rob Roy

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (Die letzten drei Folgen aus der 1. Staffel)
22:50 RTL II, Nikita (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (18 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Krieg der Welten
20:15 RTL, Kill the Boss (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Legenden der Leidenschaft
20:15 ARTE, Tina, What's Love Got to Do with It?
22:40 PRO 7, Priest (Kinofassung)
22:55 RTL II, Last Man Standing
00:05 NDR, Agenten sterben einsam


----------



## Pomm (19 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
14:00 ARTE, Ali (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Hotel Lux
20:15 KABEL 1, Mission: Impossible
22:15 ZDF, Brautalarm (FSK 12 Kinofassung)
22:35 KABEL 1, Tränen der Sonne (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
23:15 PRO 7, Wilfred (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, antisocial network und die Gosejohann Brothers (Die Gosejohann-Brüder kapern für eine Woche den Facebook-Account eines Freiwilligen)


----------



## Pomm (20 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Manhattan Love Story
20:15 ServusTV, Keiner killt so schlecht wie ich
22:00 SIXX, Open Water

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (21 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, 12 Monkeys (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, A Single Man
22:45 BR, Volver - Zurückkehren
23:10 KABEL 1, Equilibrium
23:15 HR, Bube, Dame, König, grAs (Kinofassung)
00:40 WDR, Ein fürsorglicher Sohn

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Champions League: Play-off, Hinspiel: FC Schalke 04 - PAOK Saloniki (Anpfiff: 20.45)


----------



## Pomm (22 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Die Bourne Verschwörung
22:20 VOX, Green Zone
22:25 3sat, La zona - Betreten verboten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen) 

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa-League-Qualifikation - Play-off-Hinspiel: HNK Rijeka (Kroatien) - VfB Stuttgart (Anpfiff: 20.30)


----------



## Pomm (23 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Crimson Tide - In tiefster Gefahr
20:15 RTL II, Auf der Flucht
20:15 TELE 5, Redline
22:30 ZDFneo, Sag kein Wort
22:35 3sat, Das Paradies der Mörder
00:45 SWR, Brothers Bloom

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Start der 1. Staffel, insgesamt 11 Folgen am Stück (bis 5.35))
22:00 PRO 7, Supernatural (Die vier letzten Folgen aus Staffel 6)
22:55 RTL II, Dexter (Start von Staffel 4 / 4 Folgen am Stück)

*Shop-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, Deutschland gegen Österreich - Die Revanche


----------



## Pomm (24 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Super 8
20:15 PRO 7, Home of the Brave
20:15 RTL II, Miami Vice (gekürzt)
21:45 Einsfestival, Soul Kitchen
22:30 SAT.1, Der Anschlag
22:35 PRO 7, Get Rich or Die Tryin'
23:15 Einsfestival, Gegen die Wand
23:30 MDR, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
00:30 ZDF, Die Vögel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (Start der 2. Staffel / 3 Folgen)
22:45 RTL II, Dexter (4. Staffel / Folge 5 bis 8)


----------



## Pomm (25 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
20:15 PRO 7, Bad Teacher (Kinofassung)
20:15 3sat, Dresden (Spielfilmfassung eines Zweiteilers)
23:55 ARD, Jack in Love

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:25 RTL II, Dexter (4. Staffel / Die letzten 4 Folgen) 

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:10 ServusTV, Metallica: Some Kind of Monster


----------



## MetalFan (25 Aug. 2013)

Mensch, ServusTV macht gutes Programm! :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (26 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Türkisch für Anfänger
20:15 KABEL 1, Mission: Impossible 2
20:15 ARTE, Der letzte Tycoon (Hollywooddrama mit Robert De Niro)
22:15 ZDF, Spy Game - Der finale Countdown
22:15 ARTE, Velvet Goldmine
22:50 KABEL 1, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Heute endlich wieder mit 2 neuen Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Schulz in the Box


----------



## Pomm (27 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, K-Pax
20:15 SAT.1, Friendship!
20:15 VOX, In den Schuhen meiner Schwester
22:10 TELE 5, Black Sheep (gekürzt)
22:35 RTL NITRO, Shutter - Sie sehen dich

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Fortsetzung der 10. Staffel mit 2 neuen Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Fortsetzung der 2. Staffel mit 2 neuen Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Champions League: Play-off, Rückspiel: PAOK Saloniki - FC Schalke 04 (Anpfiff: 20.45)


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 
> 22:35 RTL NITRO, Shutter - Sie sehen dich



Rachael


----------



## Pomm (28 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
22:25 KABEL 1, Final Destination
22:45 BR, Solitary Man - Herzensbrecher a. D.
23:15 HR, Nacht über Manhattan
00:25 KABEL 1, Scream (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (Finale der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Finale der 8. Staffel + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (Finale der 2. Staffel + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Finale der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (29 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, X-Men: Der letzte Widerstand
22:15 VOX, Babylon A. D.
22:40 ARTE, Monty Python's - Der Sinn des Lebens (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Start der 3. Staffel / Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, Buffy - Im Bann der Dämonen (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipps:*
17:30 SPORT1, Fußball: Europa-League - Play-off-Rückspiel: VfB Stuttgart - HNK Rijeka (Anpfiff: 18.00) 
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball: Europa-League - Play-off-Rückspiel: Eintracht Frankfurt - FK Karabach Agdam (Anpfiff: 20.30)


----------



## Pomm (30 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Freundschaft Plus
20:15 PRO 7, Born to Be Wild - Saumäßig unterwegs
20:15 RTL II, Wedding Planner - Verliebt, verlobt, verplant
22:20 RTL II, Final Destination 3 (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Marathon: die Folgen 5 bis 13 aus der 2. Staffel. Ab 3.55 laufen die ersten beiden Folgen der 3. Staffel)
22:25 PRO 7, Supernatural (Start der 7. Staffel / 3 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Super Cup: FC Bayern München - FC Chelsea (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (31 Aug. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Die Verurteilten
20:15 3sat, Das Leben ist schön
22:15 SAT.1, Speed
22:35 SIXX, Wrong Turn
22:45 RTL II, The Faculty
22:50 ServusTV, Der Smaragdwald
23:10 ZDFneo, Der verbotene Schlüssel
23:30 PRO 7, Ninja - Revenge Will Rise (gekürzt)
01:10 PRO 7, Wild Things (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (3 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Freunde und Feinde


----------



## Pomm (1 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Bruce Allmächtig
20:15 RTL II, V wie Vendetta (gekürzt)
22:05 TELE 5, Black Moon
22:50 RTL II, Darkman (vermutlich gekürzt)
23:00 PRO 7, Shoot 'Em Up
00:45 PRO 7, Dark Country


----------



## Pomm (2 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop - Ich lös' den Fall auf jeden Fall
22:15 ZDF, R.I.F. - Ich werde dich finden
22:05 ARTE, Birdwatchers - Das Land der roten Menschen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Florian David Fitz, Bastille, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Charlotte Roche, Pohlmann)


----------



## Pomm (3 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Captain America - The First Avenger (PRO 7 eröffnet mit dem Blockbuster seinen neuen Free-TV-Sender MAXX.)
20:15 SIXX, Der Ghostwriter
20:15 VOX, Auf der Jagd
20:15 SRTL, Die Goonies
20:15 ServusTV, Clockwise - In letzter Sekunde
22:00 TELE 5, Universal Soldier (Uncut)
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Watchmen - Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
22:25 SIXX, Der Schneider von Panama

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neuen Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neuen Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neuen Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: De fofftig Penns, Minipferde)


----------



## Pomm (4 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Eine mörderische Entscheidung (TV-Dokudrama über den "Kundus-Zwischenfall" in der deutschen Afghanistan-Mission)
20:15 KABEL 1, Panic Room (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Garp und wie er die Welt sah
22:35 KABEL 1, Final Destination 2
00:25 KABEL 1, Scream 2

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (Start der neuen Mysteryserie / Folge 1-3)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Homeland (Folge 1-4 / in Originalfassung mit deutschen Untertiteln)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tedros Teclebrhan, Charly Bravo)


----------



## Pomm (5 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Teufel trägt Prada
23:15 ZDF, Der Biber

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (3 Folgen)
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Episodes (Start der Comedyserie mit Matt LeBlanc / 2 Folgen)
23:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Chuck (3 Folgen)
00:30 PRO 7, Breaking In (Start der Comedyserie mit Christian Slater / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Olli Dittrich, ADOLAR)


----------



## Pomm (6 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Game - Das Geschenk seines Lebens
20:15 ServusTV, American Splendor
20:15 RTL II, Vorbilder?! (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Bodyguard
22:10 ZDFneo, Traitor - Zwischen den Fronten
22:15 RTL II, The Art of War (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, No Way Out - Es gibt kein Zurück
00:35 RTL II, Die rote Flut

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Marathon: Die Folgen 3 bis 13 der 3. Staffel (bis 5.25 Uhr))
22:15 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)
22:15 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (Start der Dramaserie mit Billie Piper / 2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Österreich (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (7 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Das Wunderkind Tate
20:15 SAT.1, Madagascar
21:55 RTL II, Im Auftrag des Teufels
22:00 MDR, Der Vorleser
23:10 ZDFneoSea of Love - Melodie des Todes
23:55 ARD, Der grosse Crash - Margin Call

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Musikacts: Miley Cyrus, Ivy Quainoo und Birdy)


----------



## Pomm (8 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Hangover 2
20:15 PRO 7, Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123 (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Remember Me
20:15 ARTE, Tess
22:25 RTL II, Flug 93


----------



## Pomm (9 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Mission
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop II
20:15 SRTL, Austin Powers
22:05 TELE 5, EXAM - Tödliche Prüfung
00:15 TELE 5, Mr. & Mrs. Lee

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Moritz Bleibtreu, John Newman, KAKKMADDAFAKKA)
23:20PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Cindy aus Marzahn, Helge Schneider, Guaia Guaia)


----------



## Pomm (10 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, World Trade Center
20:15 ZDF, Pretty Woman (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, vincent will meer
20:15 SIXX, Deception - Tödliche Versuchung
20:15 RTL NITRO, 9/11 - Die letzten Minuten im World Trade Center
22:00 SIXX, Geständnisse - Confessions of a Dangerous Mind 
22:10 RTL NITRO, Flight 93 - Todesflug am 11. September
23:25 WDR, This Is England - Ende einer Kindheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neuen Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neuen Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neuen Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sing Um Dein Leben)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Färöer - Deutschland (Anpfiff: 20:45)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 BR, Die Bucht - The Cove


----------



## Pomm (11 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die purpurnen Flüsse (gekürzt)
22:30 KABEL 1, Copykill
23:15 HR, La Boum - Die Fete - Eltern unerwünscht
01:00 HR, La Boum 2 - Die Fete geht weiter

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Homeland (3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:50 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Florian David Fitz, Hannes Kinder & Band, The Toten Crackhuren Im Kofferraum)


----------



## Pomm (12 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Kindsköpfe
20:15 VOX, Dirty Dancing
22:25 3sat, Die Geschwister Savage

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Episodes (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Chuck (2 Folgen)
00:20 PRO 7, Breaking In (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: MC Fitti, René Marik)


----------



## Pomm (13 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Spider-Man 2
20:15 ZDFneo, King Kong (2005) (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Sleepers (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (Kinofassung)
23:05 RTL II, Timecop

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Start der 4. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:20 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (2 Folgen)
23:00 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (14 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 BR, The King's Speech - Die Rede des Königs
20:15 PRO 7, Spider-Man 3
20:15 VOX, 30 über Nacht
21:55 RTL II, The Others
22:35 SIXX, Hush
23:45 RBB, Cotton Club
23:55 RTL II, The Cell (Kinofassung)
00:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Man lebt nur zweimal

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (15 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Ich bin Nummer Vier
20:15 RTL II, Kopfgeld (gekürzt)
22:30 PRO 7, Watchmen - Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
22:35 RTL II, Sudden Death


----------



## Pomm (16 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Dumm und Dümmer
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop III (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Start der Actionserie / eine Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Peer Steinbrück, Placebo, De fofftig Penns)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Luna Simao, Katharina Nocun)


----------



## Pomm (17 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, K-19 - Showdown in der Tiefe
20:15 TELE 5, Die Mothman Prophezeiungen
20:15 3sat, Brokeback Mountain
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Find Me Guilty
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Running Scared
22:50 RTL NITRO, Unforgettable
23:50 3sat, Restraint - Wenn die Angst zur Falle wird

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, The Following (Start der Thrillerserie mit Kevin Bacon / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: BOSSE)


----------



## Pomm (18 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Soul Kitchen
20:15 KABEL 1, Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 - Die Engel der Apokalypse (gekürzt)
22:15 KABEL 1, Das Schweigen der Lämmer
22:25 3sat, Die drei Begräbnisse des Melquiades Estrada
22:45 ARTE, Four Lions
23:15 RBB, Cleaner - Sein Geschäft ist der Tod

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Homeland (3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jimi Blue Ochsenknecht & Mitja Lafere, KEULE)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - Gruppenphase, 1. Spieltag: SSC Neapel - Borussia Dortmund (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Hehnii (18 Sep. 2013)

Heute hätte als Tipp nur Fußball gereicht.







"Pomm"!


----------



## Pomm (19 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Meine erfundene Frau
20:15 VOX, Ocean's Eleven
20:15 SRTL, Mr. Bill
22:35 VOX, Lethal Weapon 4 - Zwei Profis räumen auf (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Episodes (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Chuck (2 Folgen)
00:35 PRO 7, Breaking In (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:40 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Johannes Oerding, Serdar Somuncu)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball: UEFA Europa League - Gruppenphase, 1. Spieltag: SC Freiburg - FC Slovan Liberec (Anpfiff: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (20 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Batman Begins
20:15 RTL II, Chuck und Larry - Wie Feuer und Flamme
22:00 ZDFneo, Donnie Brasco (Kinofassung)
22:00 ARD, Marcel Reich-Ranicki: Mein Leben
22:35 3sat, Lone Star
00:00 ZDFneo, Death List - Auf der Todesliste

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)
22:15 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (2 Folgen)
23:00 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (21 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Nirgendwo in Afrika
20:15 SAT.1, Mr. Poppers Pinguine
22:00 TELE 5, The Devil's Rock (gekürzt)
22:55 ServusTV, Durst - Thirst
23:15 PRO 7, Der Schakal
00:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Diamantenfieber

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Teen Wolf (Finale der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, John Q. - Verzweifelte Wut
20:15 PRO 7, Atemlos - Gefährliche Wahrheit
20:15 RTL, Johnny English - Jetzt erst recht
20:15 ARTE, Nur die Sonne war Zeuge
22:15 PRO 7, 13


----------



## Pomm (23 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Last Samurai (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Die zwölf Geschworenen
20:15 SRTL, Die Maske
21:45 ARTE, Somersault - Wie Parfum in der Luft
22:15 ZDF, Illuminati (Kinofassung)
23:20 KABEL 1, Glory

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Ralf Richter, Casper, Guaia Guaia)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Martin Rütter, Mega! Mega!)


----------



## Pomm (24 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Jackie Chan: Die Schlange im Schatten des Adlers
21:55 RTL NITRO, Interstate 60
22:15 TELE 5, The 51st State
00:10 TELE 5, Dobermann

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Apartment 23 (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Matze Knop, Max Herre feat. Sophie Hunger)


----------



## Pomm (25 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, In ihren Augen
20:15 KABEL 1, Matilda
22:10 KABEL 1, Denn zum Küssen sind sie da
22:25 3sat, Echte Wiener - Die Sackbauer-Saga

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Homeland (Die letzten 3 Folgen der 1. Staffel)
22:05 PRO 7, American Horror Story: Asylum (Start der 2. Staffel / eine Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ranga Yogeshwar, DCVDNS)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - 2. Hauptrunde: SV Darmstadt 98 - FC Schalke 04 (Anpfiff: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (26 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Transporter - The Mission
20:15 SRTL, Brothers Grimm
22:05 VOX, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung
22:25 3sat, Intimacy
22:45 KABEL 1, Men of Honor

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Episodes (2 neue Folgen)
23:00 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Nach der gestrigen Vorpremiere auf Pro 7 jetzt bei Sixx)
23:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Chuck (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Bundesvision Song Contest 2013


----------



## Pomm (27 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Green Mile
20:15 PRO 7, Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
20:15 RTL II, Chaos
22:25 RTL II, Constantine
22:35 3sat, Blutmond
23:10 ZDFneo, Dead Silence - Ein Wort und du bist tot (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)
22:30 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (2 Folgen)
22:50 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (28 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Rocky
20:15 PRO 7, Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
20:15 VOX, Zwölf Runden (gekürzt)
22:45 ServusTV, Die üblichen Verdächtigen
00:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Im Geheimdienst Ihrer Majestät
01:05 PRO 7, Der blutige Pfad Gottes 2 (gekürzt)


----------



## Akrueger100 (28 Sep. 2013)

Du hast Leider eine Sendung vergessen! ZDF Kultur/ 20:15 Iron Maiden: En
Vivo :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (29 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Planet der Affen: Prevolution
20:15 RTL, Crazy, Stupid, Love
22:20 RTL II, Mord nach Plan
22:25 PRO 7, Attack the Block
23:00 SWR, Narrow Margin - 12 Stunden Angst
00:05 NDR, Wild Target - Romanze in Blei

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 3sat, The Substance - Albert Hofmanns LSD


----------



## Pomm (30 Sep. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Soldat James Ryan (gekürzt)
20:15 SRTL, Maverick
20:15 Einsfestival, Wüstenblume
22:25 ZDF, Inglourious Basterds

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Borgia (Start der 2. Staffel / Folge 1/6)
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Lars & Robert von Metallica, Kings of Leon, We Butter The Bread With Butter)
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dave Davis, Ben)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! (Zum Start der neuen Folgen trifft Markus Kavka auf Die Toten Hosen)


----------



## Pomm (1 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, True Grit
20:15 SRTL, Eine wie keine
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, No Country for Old Men
22:25 3sat, Hallam Foe - Aus dem Leben eines Außenseiters

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Borgia (2. Staffel / Folge 2/6)
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)
22:45 ZDFneo, Girls (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Prinz Pi, Miriam Lahnstein, Franziska Kruse und Wolfram Grandezka)


----------



## Pomm (2 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Forrest Gump
21:50 ARTE, Herr Lehmann
23:00 KABEL 1, Der Rosenkrieg
00:20 TELE 5, U-Turn - Kein Weg zurück

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (Finale der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Markus Krebs, Arne Voigts, Ralph Ruthe)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: Champions League - 2. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: Manchester City - FC Bayern München (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (3 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, G. I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra (gekürzt)
22:20 PRO 7, John Rambo (gekürzt)
22:40 3sat, Monty Pythons wunderbare Welt der Schwerkraft
23:10 VOX, Das Omen (Remake von 2006)
23:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Der Hauch des Todes

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Borgia (2. Staffel / Folge 3/6)
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Episodes (2 neue Folgen)
22:55 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (2 neue Folgen)
23:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Chuck (2 Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Die Siegfried und Roy-Story - erzählt von Thomas Gottschalk (Heute vor 10 Jahren beendete ein dramatischer Unfall die einzigartige Karriere des Dream-Teams)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball: UEFA Europa League - Gruppenphase, 2. Spieltag: APOEL Nikosia - Eintracht Frankfurt (Anpfiff: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (4 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Thor
20:15 RTL II, The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
20:15 ZDFneo, Der Club der toten Dichter (Kinofassung)
22:20 RTL II, American History X
22:30 PRO 7, The Dark Knight
23:40 ZDFneo, Grenzpatrouille

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)
22:20 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (2 Folgen)
01:15 PRO 7, Supernatural (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (4 Okt. 2013)

Habe noch was vergessen 

*Film-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, And Soon the Darkness - Mörderische Ferien (mit Amber Heard & Odette Annable:drip


----------



## Pomm (5 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Die Reise des jungen Che
20:15 SAT.1, 2012
20:15 PRO 7, Men in Black II
20:15 VOX, Verrückt nach dir
21:50 SUPER RTL, Die Glücksjäger
22:00 PRO 7, Bad Boys - Harte Jungs (gekürzt)
22:25 RBB, Papillon
22:40 ServusTV, Memento
00:15 PRO 7, Bad Boys II
00:30 ARD, Platoon
00:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Lizenz zum Töten

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Sylvester Stallone, Harrison Ford, Matthias Schweighöfer, Ruth Maria Kubitschek, Anja Kling, Musical "Rocky", Cher "I Hope You Find It", Helene Fischer "Fehlerfrei", John Newman "Love Me Again".)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Boxen - Machtkampf in Moskau - Die WM im Schwergewicht: Wladimir Klitschko vs. Alexander Povetkin


----------



## Pomm (6 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Walk the Line (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Captain America - The First Avenger
20:15 RTL, Das A-Team - Der Film (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Safecrackers oder Diebe haben's schwer
20:15 SIXX, Zum Ausziehen verführt
22:00 SIXX, Alibi
23:00 VOX, Blow

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (7 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, (500) Days of Summer
20:15 KABEL 1, 10.000 BC
20:15 Einsfestival, La zona - Betreten verboten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 ZDF, Borgia (Start der 2. Staffel / Folge 4/6)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Atze Schröder, Haim, KEULE)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Steven Gätjen, Tom Beck)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Robbie Williams


----------



## Pomm (8 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Illusionist
20:15 SRTL, Miss Undercover
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, 25 Stunden
22:25 3sat, Yorkshire Killer 1974
23:15 WDR, Der große Crash - Margin Call

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)
22:45 ZDFneo, Girls (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Gäste: Alec 'Boss Burns' Völkel, Sascha 'Hoss Power' Vollmer, Simon Gosejohann, Elton)


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Okt. 2013)

Ich dachte, ich poste das schon mal heute, damit Death das nicht verpasst 

Mittwoch, 09.10

*Film-Tipps:*
13:45 ARTE, Das schöne Mädchen (mit Tusch: Lea Seydoux!!)


----------



## Pomm (9 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das geheime Fenster (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Der menschliche Makel
22:10 KABEL 1, Sleepy Hollow
22:25 3sat, Yorkshire Killer 1980
22:35 SIXX, Chicago

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 ZDF, Borgia (2. Staffel / Folge 5/6)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Steffen Henssler, Helge Schneider, Vince Ebert)


----------



## Pomm (10 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Hellboy 2 - Die goldene Armee
20:15 SRTL, Batman
22:25 3sat, Yorkshire Killer 1983
22:35 VOX, Eraser
22:20 KABEL 1, Kung Fu Hustle

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Start der Comedyserie mit Tim Allen / 2 Folgen) 
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (Start der Comedyserie mit William Shatner / 2 Folgen) 
22:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Start der Serie / 2 Folgen) Sehr zu empfehlen! :thumbup:
22:55 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Daniel Brühl, Gloria)


----------



## Pomm (11 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1 (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Titanic
20:15 ZDFneo, High Crimes - Im Netz der Lügen

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)
22:30 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp0:*
22:50 PRO 7, Die große TV total Stock Car Crash Challenge - Das Qualifying (Musikacts: Sunrise Avenue, Revolverheld)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Irland (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (12 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Match Point
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
20:15 RTL II, Serenity - Flucht in neue Welten (gekürzt)
21:55 SRTL, Abgezockt!
22:00 ZDFkultur, Bronson
22:00 Einsfestival, Point Blank - Aus kurzer Distanz
22:45 ServusTV, Sweet and Lowdown
00:15 ZDF, American Gangster (Kinofassung)
00:35 ServusTV, Shinobi - Kampf auf Liebe und Tod

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die große TV total Stock Car Crash Challenge (Musikacts: Robin Thicke, Jupiter Jones, Dicks on Fire)


----------



## Pomm (13 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Social Network
20:15 RTL, Green Lantern (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Das Leben des Brian
22:10 RTL II, Die Ritter der Kokosnuß (Kinofassung)
22:45 PRO 7, Blitz - Cop Killer vs. Killer Cop (gekürzt)
00:35 ARD, Little Children

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (2 neue Folgen)
23:30 ZDF, Borgia (Die letzten beiden Folgen der zweiten Staffel)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 3sat, Tod in Texas (Doku von Regiemeister Werner Herzog, der in Texas einen Mörder in der Todeszelle besucht.)


----------



## Pomm (14 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Just Visiting - Mit Vollgas in die Zukunft
22:15 KABEL 1, Lucky Number Slevin
22:15 ZDF, The Double - Eiskaltes Duell

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Scandal (Start der neuen Anwaltserie mit Kerry Washington / 2 Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Matthias Schweighöfer, Thees Uhlmann, Uberkid)
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sven Regener, Michael Mittermeier, Dr. Lutz Dirksen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Motörhead


----------



## Pomm (15 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Open Range - Weites Land
20:15 TELE 5, Blade Runner: Final Cut (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Zivilprozess
22:25 RTL NITRO, Banlieue 13 - Anschlag auf Paris (auch als Ghetto Gangz bekannt)

Serien-Tipps:
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Finale der 2. Staffel + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, Girls (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Atze Schröder, Klaas Heufer-Umlauf & Joko Winterscheidt)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - WM-Qualifikation: Schweden - Deutschland (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (16 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Final Call - Wenn er auflegt, muss sie sterben
20:15 ARTE, Mitternacht im Garten von Gut und Böse
20:15 TELE 5, Unschuldig verfolgt
22:05 KABEL 1, Layer Cake
22:15 EinsPlus, King of Devil's Island
23:15 HR, Manche mögen's heiß

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Earth, Wind & Fire, Matthias Schweighöfer)


----------



## Pomm (17 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Spy Daddy
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix - Sieg über Cäsar
22:05 VOX, Cliffhanger - Nur die Starken überleben
22:25 3sat, Sturm (Politthriller um die Aufarbeitung des Balkankriegs)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Finale der 2. Staffel. Die 3. Staffel startet kommenden Donnerstag)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folgen)
23:00 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany (Start der 3. Staffel)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jan Rouven, Ross Antony)


----------



## Pomm (18 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Der Dummschwätzer
20:15 ARTE, Dreiviertelmond
22:00 RTL II, Blade II (gekürzt)
22:20 PRO 7, End of Days - Nacht ohne Morgen
22:35 ZDFneo, Friday Night Lights - Touchdown am Freitag
00:10 RTL II, Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Die letzten drei Folgen der 4. Staffel)
22:25 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (2 Folgen)
00:45 PRO 7, Supernatural (3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (19 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Knochenjäger (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, The Hours - Von Ewigkeit zu Ewigkeit
20:15 SAT.1 Gold, Das Experiment (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Unsere Mütter, unsere Väter (1-3)
21:50 SRTL, Tootsie
22:25 RBB, Irina Palm
22:45 ServusTV, All Beauty Must Die
00:30 ZDF, Nikita

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt
23:05 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas unzensiert - Das Duell um die Welt

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:40 ARTE, Lemmy


----------



## Pomm (20 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten
20:15 RTL, So spielt das Leben
20:15 RTL II, Schindlers Liste
22:09 TELE 5, Bruce Lee - Todesgrüße aus Shanghai
23:20 RTL, Saw VII - Vollendung (gekürzt)
23:35 3sat, Belle de jour
00:40 ARD, Die Tür

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (21 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen
22:00 ARTE, Schande
22:05 KABEL 1, Spiel auf Zeit
23:15 NDR, Same Same But Different

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Willy Astor, Gronkh & Sarazar, Robert Ebner)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Nick Cave


----------



## Pomm (22 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Cowboys & Aliens
20:15 ServusTV, Banditen!
20:15 RTL NITRO, Blair Witch Project
20:15 SRTL, Ein (un)möglicher Härtefall
21:50 RTL NITRO, Troll Hunter
22:00 ZDFkultur, Tiger & Dragon

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Girls (2 neue Folgen)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Okt. 2013)

Troll Hunter ist ein wirklich guter Film, absolut sehenswert


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Okt. 2013)

Troll Hunter ist ein wirklich guter Film, absolut sehenswert


----------



## Pomm (23 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Prinzessin Mononoke
22:15 ServusTV, Die Filzlaus
23:15 HR, Das Wunder von Bern

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - Champions League: 3. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: FC Bayern München - Viktoria Pilsen (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (24 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Marley & Ich
20:15 SRTL, Space Jam

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Start der 3. Staffel)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
20:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)
23:00 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Gruppenphase, 3. Spieltag: Eintracht Frankfurt - Maccabi Tel Aviv (Anpfiff: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (25 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Kautions-Cop
20:15 ZDFneo, James Bond 007 - Der Spion, der mich liebte
20:15 SRTL, Robots
22:00 RTL II, Blade: Trinity (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDFneo, Insomnia - Schlaflos
22:20 PRO 7, Mann unter Feuer

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:35 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl - Geständnisse einer Edelhure (Die letzten zwei Folgen der 2. Staffel)
01:20 PRO 7, Supernatural (Die letzten drei Folgen der 7. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (26 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
20:15 VOX, The 6th Day (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Pelle, der Eroberer
23:20 ServusTV, Der letzte Tycoon
23:30 ZDFneo, The Unborn (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: On Tour


----------



## Pomm (27 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 1
20:15 PRO 7, Fluch der Karibik
20:15 TELE 5, American Werewolf (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Tanz der Vampire
22:09 TELE 5, Der Biss der Schlangenfrau
22:50 PRO 7, The Warrior's Way (gekürzt)
23:30 SWR, Mindhunters - Jede Sekunde zählt
00:05 NDR, Hexenkessel

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Death Row (27 Okt. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, Fluch der Karibik



Auch sehr intelligent von denen, letzte Woche Teil 4 zu zeigen und jetzt fangen sie wieder mit Teil 1-3 an


----------



## Pomm (28 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon 3 - Die Profis sind zurück (gekürzt)
22:35 KABEL 1, Nico (gekürzt)
23:15 NDR, Lammbock

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Elton & Jeannine Michaelsen, Aloe Blacc, Die Wallerts)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jessica Kastrop & Marcel Reif, Maxi Gstettenbauer, Josephine Pora)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Bruno Mars


----------



## Pomm (29 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Almost Famous - Fast berühmt
20:15 SAT.1, Männerherzen
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug
21:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Raumschiff
22:00 RTL NITRO, Halloween H20 - 20 Jahre später
23:51 TELE 5, Vampire Nation

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Die letzte Folge der 10. Staffel + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Die letzte Folge der 2. Staffel + Start der 3. Staffel)
22:30 ZDFneo, Girls (Die letzten zwei Folgen der 2. Staffel)
23:00 RTL II, The Walking Dead (7 Folgen der 2. Staffel)
00:40 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: David Garrett, Torsten Sträter)


----------



## Pomm (30 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix bei den Briten
21:55 KABEL 1, Conan - Der Barbar (vermutlich gekürzt)
23:40 TELE 5, Halloween: Resurrection

*Show-Tipp:*
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kai Pflaume, Benaissa, Samu Haber


----------



## Pomm (31 Okt. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Prinz aus Zamunda
22:25 3sat, Donnie Darko (Kinofassung)
23:15 WDR, So finster die Nacht

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
20:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (2 neue Folgen)
21:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (2 neue Folgen)
22:55 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)
23:10 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)
23:15 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Start der 3. Staffel . Je vier neue Folgen laufen von Donnerstag bis Sonntag)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
23:00 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Oliver Welke)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jeannine Michaelsen & Elton, Barbara Schöneberger, Aaron Fotheringham)


----------



## Pomm (1 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fluch der Karibik 2
20:15 RTL II, Die Bourne Identität
20:15 SIXX, The Hole - Die geheimnisvolle Falltür
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Glücksritter
20:15 ZDFneo, James Bond 007 - Moonraker - Streng geheim
20:15 SRTL, Chicken Run - Hennen rennen
20:15 ZDFkultur, Die letzten Glühwürmchen
22:30 ServusTV, Ein einfacher Plan
22:40 KABEL 1, Good Morning, Vietnam
23:05 PRO 7, WAR
02:55 PRO 7, Trick 'r Treat - Die Nacht der Schrecken

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:35 RTL II, The Walking Dead (4 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Nov. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 
> 22:30 ServusTV, Ein einfacher Plan



Sehr sehr guter Thriller von Spider-man Regisseur Sam Raimi :thumbup: mit der lieblichen Bridget Fonda


----------



## Pomm (2 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp
20:15 RTL II, Fletchers Visionen
20:15 PRO 7, Ocean's 13
20:15 ZDFneo, The 13th Floor - Bist du was du denkst?
21:50 ZDFneo, Andromeda - Tödlicher Staub aus dem All
22:00 Einsfestival, Cleaner - Sein Geschäft ist der Tod
22:29 ServusTV, Donnie Brasco
22:45 PRO 7, Ocean's Twelve
00:30 ZDF, My Soul to Take

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:55 RTL II, The Walking Dead (4 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 2
20:15 PRO 7, Pirates of the Caribbean - Am Ende der Welt
20:15 RTL II, Passwort: Swordfish (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, Umständlich verliebt
20:15 TELE 5, Convoy
22:05 SIXX, Entgleist

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Die vier letzten Folgen der 3. Staffel) 
22:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Die zwei letzten Folgen der 2. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (4 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Big Lebowski
20:15 EinsPlus, The Good Girl
20:15 KABEL 1, Ghost Rider (Kinofassung)
22:05 ARTE, A Serious Man
22:15 ZDF, Switch - Ein mörderischer Tausch

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Ina Müller, Thirty Seconds to Mars, Alexander Marcus)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: The Courooons, Chris Tall, Känguru-Baby „E.T.“)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Rock 'n' Roll-Exzesse


----------



## Pomm (5 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Tourist
20:15 SRTL, Weil es Dich gibt
20:15 ServusTV, Napoleon (1) (TV-Historiendrama in vier Teilen mit internationaler Starbesetzung)
20:15 SAT.1, What a Man
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Gegen die Zeit
22:05 RTL NITRO, 28 Weeks Later (gekürzt)
23:50 RTL NITRO, Joshua - Der Erstgeborene

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Gäste: Robert Harting, Hella von Sinnen, Matthias Killing, Elton)


----------



## Pomm (6 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, O Brother, Where Art Thou? - Eine Mississippi Odyssee
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Geisterschloss
20:15 SAT.1, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an
00:45 KABEL 1, Spawn

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dr. Dr. Gert Mittring, Ingo Appelt)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 4. Spieltag: Borussia Dortmund - FC Arsenal (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (7 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Die Invasion der Barbaren

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Top of the Lake (Start der sechsteiligen Miniserie / 3 Folgen hintereinander)
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
20:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Raising Hope (Die zwei letzten Folgen der 2. Staffel)
21:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (2 neue Folgen)
22:55 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)
23:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
23:00 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: David Garrett)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Russell Brand, Ann-Marlene Hennings, Yvonne Catterfeld)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Gruppenphase, 4. Spieltag: GD Estoril Praia - SC Freiburg (Anpfiff: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (8 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Stirb langsam 2 (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider - Die Wiege des Lebens
20:15 ZDFneo, James Bond 007 - In tödlicher Mission
22:30 RTL II, Full Metal Jacket
22:35 PRO 7, 16 Blocks
00:35 PRO 7, The Spirit
00:50 RTL II, Absolute Power

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Start der neuen Westernserie / eine Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (9 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Duell der Magier
21:55 SIXX, Abyss - Abgrund des Todes
22:00 ZDFkultur, Öffne die Augen (mit Penélope Cruz)
00:10 MDR, The Statement - Am Ende einer Flucht
00:30 ZDF, Angel Heart
00:30 ARD, Die Piratenbraut

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Sting, Miley Cyrus, Céline Dion, Lukas Podolski, Armin Rohde, Diana Amft, Elyas M'Barek, Florian Silbereisen, Andreas Gabalier, Stephanie Stumph, Barbara Meier)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Unsere Ozeane


----------



## Pomm (10 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games
20:15 RTL, Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
20:15 RTL II, Auf der Flucht
20:15 ARTE, Spartacus
20:15 ProSieben MAXX, Die Flucht von Alcatraz
20:15 SIXX, barfuss
22:15 SIXX, Friendship!
22:55 RTL II, Die Stunde des Jägers (vermutlich gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, House of Cards (Start der Politthrillerserie mit Kevin Spacey als skrupellosem Strippenzieher im US-Senat / eine Folge)


----------



## Pomm (11 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Projekt: Peacemaker (gekürzt)
21:00 ARTE, Fargo
22:15 ZDF, Shutter Island
22:25 ARTE, Blood Simple - Eine mörderische Nacht
22:40 KABEL 1, Black Hawk Down (Kinofassung)
22:50 MDR, Burn After Reading - Wer verbrennt sich hier die Finger?

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Michael Mittermeier, Fettes Brot, Irish Handcuffs)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Elyas M'Barek, Dr. Eckhart von Hirschhausen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Phil Collins


----------



## Pomm (12 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Ali (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Jury
20:15 SRTL, 40 Tage und 40 Nächte
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, L. A. Confidential

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Die Schimpansen Jenny und Andi, Torsten Sträter)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDFkultur, Super Size Me


----------



## Pomm (13 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Hudsucker - Der große Sprung
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
20:15 TELE 5, Das Gespenst von Canterville
22:10 KABEL 1, The Flock - Dunkle Triebe (gekürzt)
22:20 ServusTV, Die letzte Flut
22:50 ARTE, Dog Pound (Jugendknastdrama)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Puppenflüsterer Benjamin Tomkins, Stefan Jürgens, Andreas Hock)


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
01:55 ARD, Wiedersehen mit Brideshead (Für Hehnii gibts Haley Atwell, für mich Felicity Jones  )


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 01:55 ARD, Wiedersehen mit Brideshead (Für Hehnii gibts Haley Atwell, für mich Felicity Jones  )



Um die Uhrzeit darfst Du doch gar nicht mehr schauen!


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Um die Uhrzeit darfst Du doch gar nicht mehr schauen!



Du bist doch in meinem Alter, die Erfindung des Aufnahmegeräts muss wohl an dir vorbeigegangen sein


----------



## pofgo (13 Nov. 2013)

was für ein Konter


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Du bist doch in meinem Alter, die Erfindung des Aufnahmegeräts muss wohl an dir vorbeigegangen sein



"Aufnahmegerät" hab ich nicht.  Außerdem darf ich ja so lange aufbleiben! Ich war ja heute artig. 



pofgo schrieb:


> was für ein Konter



Und das Du pofgo mir in den Rücken fällst hätte ich nicht gedacht! :angry:


----------



## Pomm (14 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Club der Teufelinnen
22:25 KABEL 1, Die Teufelin

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Top of the Lake (Die letzten 3 Folgen)
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
20:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (Start der Sitcom mit Matthew Perry / 2 Folgen)
21:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (Start der Comedyserie / 2 Folgen)
23:00 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)
23:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Bambi 2013
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
23:00 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Jean Pütz)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: H.P. Baxxter, Buddy Ogün)


----------



## Pomm (15 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Deep Impact
20:15 RTL II, Das Bourne Ultimatum
20:15 Einsfestival, This Is England - Ende einer Kindheit
20:15 ZDFneo, James Bond 007 - Octopussy
22:20 ZDFneo, Below - Da unten hört dich niemand schreien
22:25 RTL II, Sieben

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Neue Folge)
22:35 PRO 7, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (4 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Länderspiel: Italien - Deutschland (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (16 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Prince of Persia - Der Sand der Zeit
20:15 SIXX, The Snow Walker - Wettlauf mit dem Tod
20:15 ServusTV, Nirgendwo in Afrika
22:50 ServusTV, Sophies Entscheidung
00:35 ZDF, Helden der Nacht

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Jackpot: 2,5 Mio € / Musikacts: Eminem, Katy Perry, Adel Tawil)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, 50 Jahre Kennedy-Attentat - Geheimnisse einer amerikanischen Dynastie


----------



## Pomm (17 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Wer ist Hanna? (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, Morning Glory
20:15 RTL II, Mel Brooks' Spaceballs
20:15 TELE 5, Stoppt die Todesfahrt der U-Bahn 123
22:05 RTL II, Shaun of the Dead
22:15 SIXX, Five Fingers
22:25 ARTE, Monga - Gangs of Taipeh (Episches Jugenddrama über junge Gangster im Taiwan der 80er-Jahre)
22:30 PRO 7, Hell
23: 35 ARD, Hotel Lux

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, House of Cards (Neue Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Nov. 2013)

Heute startet der Bademantel wieder 

23:15 WDR, Dittsche (Neue Folgen) :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (18 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Todeszug nach Yuma (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Gesetz der Rache (Kinofassung)
22:40 KABEL 1, Machete (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Bully macht Buddy (Start der Comedyserie von & mit Michael „Bully“ Herbig)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Elyas M'Barek, Arcade Fire, Killerpilze)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wotan Wilke Möhring, John Doyle, Schlag den Raab-Kandidat)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Legendäre Konzerte


----------



## Pomm (19 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Out of Time - Sein Gegner ist die Zeit
20:15 SRTL, Eine Hochzeit zum Verlieben
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Glory
23:15 WDR, Das Bildnis des Dorian Gray

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Hatfields & McCoys (Dramaserie über eine legendäre Blutfehde, die die Bundesstaaten Kentucky und West Virginia Jahre in Atem hielt / Drei filmlange Folgen am Stück, ungekürzte Wiederholung um 01:25) (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Anne Rothäuser & Thieß Neubert, Rüdiger Hoffmann)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Länderspiel: England - Deutschland (Anpfiff: 21:00)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Dallas. Ein Tag (Das Attentat auf J. F. Kennedy wird aus der Sicht von Zeit- und Augenzeugen geschildert)


----------



## Pomm (20 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Erbarmungslos (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Incendies - Die Frau die singt
20:15 PRO 7, Der Kaufhaus Cop
20:15 TELE 5, Meerjungfrauen küssen besser
22:20 ServusTV, Der Dialog
23:00 KABEL 1, No Country for Old Men

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Helene Fischer, Die Klebebande)


----------



## Pomm (21 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Postman
22:15 VOX, A Nightmare on Elm Street (Remake)
00:00 KABEL 1, Desperado

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
20:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (2 neue Folgen)
23:05 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)
23:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
23:00 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Hannes Jaenicke)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Daniel Aminati, Richard Gress)


----------



## Pomm (22 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Parkland (Drama über die ersten vier Tage nach dem Attentat auf JFK 1963)
20:15 RTL II, Ironclad (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, James Bond 007 - Der Hauch des Todes
22:25 RTL II, Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, City by the Sea
00:45 ARD, JFK - Tatort Dallas (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Kennedys (Wieder da: Zum 50. Todestag JFKs: alle 8 Folgen der Miniserie am Stück)
22:10 PRO 7, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (3 Folgen)
22:15 KABEL 1, Blue Bloods - Crime Scene New York (2 Folgen)
22:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, JFK: The Smoking Gun


----------



## Pomm (23 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
20:15 SAT.1, Forbidden Kingdom
20:15 RTL II, Die Mothman Prophezeiungen
20:15 ServusTV, Blackthorn
22:00 Einsfestival, Zack and Miri Make a Porno
22:10 ServusTV, You Kill Me
00:25 RTL II, Zwei glorreiche Halunken

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, TV total Turmspringen 2013 (Musikacts: Backstreet Boys, James Blunt, Family of the Year)


----------



## Pomm (24 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Die Dolmetscherin
20:15 RTL, 72 Stunden - The Next Three Days
20:15 PRO 7, Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Das Kartell
20:15 RTL II, Der unglaubliche Hulk (gekürzt)
22:15 SIXX, Nichts als die Wahrheit
22:20 RTL II, Terminator
22:30 PRO 7, Fright Night (Remake)
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, The Untouchables - Die Unbestechlichen
00:35 NDR, Der große Crash - Margin Call

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, House of Cards (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (25 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, xXx - Triple X (Kinofassung)
22:15 ZDF, Gladiator (Kinofassung)
22:40 KABEL 1, Alarmstufe: Rot (gekürzt)
00:50 KABEL 1, Die Klapperschlange

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Finale der 6. Staffel)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Bully macht Buddy (Neue Folge)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Barbara Schöneberger, Olivia Jones, Family of the Year, The Panjabys)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alexandra Neldel, Kristian Kokol)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Westernhagen


----------



## Pomm (26 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten (Kinofassung)
22:00 ServusTV, Julia (Thrillerdrama mit Tilda Swinton)
22:20 TELE 5, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Heinz Hoenig, Philipp Lind)


----------



## Pomm (27 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Blood Diamond (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Rufmord - Jenseits der Moral
22:20 ServusTV, Zazie

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Attila Hildmann, Wolfgang Niedecken)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: 5. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Manchester United (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (28 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, The Day After Tomorrow
22:35 VOX, Rambo

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)
23:00 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)
23:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
23:00 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Ross Antony)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Marat Dupri, John Doyle, Jake Bugg)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Gruppenphase, 5. Spieltag: Girondins Bordeaux - Eintracht Frankfurt (Anpfiff: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (29 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, True Grit
20:15 RTL II, Spider-Man
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Mumie
22:05 ZDFneo, The Scorpion King
22:35 RTL II, John Carpenters The Ward - Die Station (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Das Gesetz der Begierde
23:35 ZDFneo, Waterworld

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:15 KABEL 1, Blue Bloods - Crime Scene New York (2 Folgen)
22:30 PRO 7, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (3 Folgen)
23:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichsten Hits des Jahres 2013


----------



## Pomm (30 Nov. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Hancock (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Die Familie Stone - Verloben verboten!
20:15 ServusTV, Rosenkranz & Güldenstern
22:10 ZDFkultur, eXistenZ
22:35 ServusTV, 21 Gramm
23:15 WDR, Luther
00:40 ARD, Besser geht's nicht

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt


----------



## Pomm (1 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Alice im Wunderland
20:15 SIXX, Noch einmal Ferien
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, El Dorado
20:15 TELE 5, Die unbarmherzigen Schwestern
21:55 RTL II, Red Heat (gekürzt)
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Silverado
22:30 PRO 7, 300

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, House of Cards (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, 2013! Menschen, Bilder, Emotionen


----------



## Pomm (2 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Santa Clause 2: Eine noch schönere Bescherung
22:15 ZDF, Pakt der Rache
22:50 ARTE, Im Vorhof der Hölle

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory
21:40 PRO 7, Bully macht Buddy (Neue Folge)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Michael „Bully“ Herbig, Helge Schneider & Sido, Eskimo Callboy)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Adel Tawil, Thomas Wolf, Super-IQler)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Rod Stewart


----------



## Pomm (3 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Buddy - Der Weihnachtself
20:15 RTL NITRO, Wenn man vom Teufel spricht...
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Gamer (gekürzt)
22:00 TELE 5, Rare Exports - Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
22:00 ZDFkultur, Arizona Junior (Frühwerk der Coen-Brüder)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Wächter der Nacht (Kinofassung)
23:45 TELE 5, Stephen Kings Stark

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lydia Benecke)


----------



## Pomm (4 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Truman Show
20:15 PRO 7, Love and Other Drugs - Nebenwirkung inklusive
20:15 ARTE, Cassandras Traum
20:45 Einsfestival, Falco - Verdammt wir leben noch!
22:50 ARTE, Mother (Psychothriller aus Korea vom "The Host"-Macher)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dorothée Oberlinger, Fabian Köster)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - Achtelfinale: FC Augsburg - FC Bayern München (Anpfiff: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (5 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Das Streben nach Glück
20:15 KABEL 1, Spiel ohne Regeln
20:15 VOX, Ice Age 2 - Jetzt taut's
22:05 VOX, Rambo II - Der Auftrag (gekürzt)
22:35 KABEL 1, Big Daddy

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
23:10 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Neue Folge)
23:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
23:00 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Frank Elstner)
23:45 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Laetitia & Phillip Hahn, Elton)


----------



## Pomm (6 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Troja (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Tatsächlich... Liebe
22:20 ZDFneo, Ohne Schuld
22:30 RTL II, Payback - Zahltag (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
20:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Shit! My Dad Says (Die letzten 2 Folgen)
21:45 ARTE, Breaking Bad (Start der 5. und letzten Staffel / 2 Folgen)
23:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Neue Folge)
23:25 PRO 7, Spartacus: Blood and Sand (Die letzten 3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Dez. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, Troja (gekürzt)
> 22:20 ZDFneo, Ohne Schuld



Metal würde sagen, heute ist D-Day


----------



## Pomm (7 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Real Steel - Stahlharte Gegner
20:15 SIXX, Der Sternwanderer
20:15 ServusTV, Der Eissturm
22:00 Einsfestival, Female Agents - Geheimkommando Phoenix
23:30 ZDFneo, Schrei nach Freiheit
00:15 PRO 7, Nur noch 60 Sekunden (Kinofassung)
00:30 ZDF, Backdraft - Männer, die durchs Feuer gehen

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Elton zockt - Live!


----------



## Pomm (8 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Rango (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Presidio (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Ein heißer Coup
22:00 RTL II, 30 Days of Night (gekürzt)
22:00 ZDFkultur, Bad Lieutenant (Original)
22:30 PRO 7, The Expendables (gekürzt)
00:25 PRO 7, Demolition Man

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, House of Cards (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (9 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Anschlag
20:15 SAT.1, Verrückte Weihnachten
20:15 ARTE, Easy Virtue - Eine unmoralische Ehefrau
22:15 ZDF, A Lonely Place to Die - Todesfalle Highlands (gekürzt)
22:50 ARTE, Im Vorhof der Hölle
22:50 KABEL 1, Ausnahmezustand

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory
21:40 PRO 7, Bully macht Buddy (Neue Folge)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Niels Ruf, Franz Ferdinand, Mega! Mega!)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jonas Pfeil)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Heavy Metal


----------



## Pomm (10 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Spurwechsel
20:15 TELE 5, The New World (Kinofassung)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Wächter des Tages
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Kill Bobby Z - Ein Deal um Leben und Tod (R.I.P. Paul Walker)
22:05 ServusTV, Sightseers
23:00 TELE 5, Der blutige Pfad Gottes

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Start der 2. Staffel)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Farid)


----------



## Pomm (11 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Antarctica - Gefangen im Eis
22:15 EinsPlus, Sin Nombre - Zug der Hoffnung
22:45 KABEL 1, Cold Prey - Eiskalter Tod
22:45 RBB, Jack in Love
00:45 KABEL 1, Cold Prey 2 Resurrection - Kälter als der Tod

*Show-Tipp:*
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: David Leukert)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: 6. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: Olympique Marseille - Borussia Dortmund (Anpfiff: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (12 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Eine ganz heiße Nummer
20:15 VOX, Eine zauberhafte Nanny
22:05 VOX, Rambo III (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (2 neue Folgen)
23:00 SIXX, American Horror Story: Asylum (Finale der 2. Staffel)
23:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, We love 2013 - der große 'red!'-Jahresrückblick
23:00 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Jeannine Michaelsen)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Der Tod, Joe Alexander)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball - Europa League: Gruppenphase, 6. Spieltag: SC Freiburg - FC Sevilla (Anpfiff: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (13 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Karate Kid
20:15 ZDFneo, Gladiator (gekürzt)
22:35 ZDFneo, While She Was Out (Stille Nacht, mörderische Nacht) 
22:50 RTL II, Total Recall (1990)
23:50 ZDFneo, Waking the Dead

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
20:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (Start der Comedyserie die schon einmal auf SAT.1 lief / 2 Folgen)
21:50 ARTE, Breaking Bad (3 neue Folgen)
23:00 PRO 7, Spartacus: Gods of the Arena (Alle sechs Folgen am Stück)
23:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (14 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Catch Me If You Can
20:15 SAT.1, Transformers
20:15 VOX, Penelope
20:15 SIXX, Casanova
21:55 ZDFneo, Katharina die Große (1)
22:20 SIXX, Ruinen (Kinofassung)
23:15 PRO 7, Black Book
23:25 ZDFneo, Katharina die Große (2)
00:30 ZDF, Der letzte Tango in Paris
00:35 ARD, Der letzte Mohikaner (Kinofassung)
00:50 ZDFneo, Die Vögel


----------



## Pomm (15 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Robin Hood (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Die Reise auf der Morgenröte (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Frühstück bei Tiffany
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Für eine Handvoll Dollar (gekürzt)
21:55 RTL II, Spritztour (Kinofassung)
22:00 SIXX, Wie werde ich ihn los - In 10 Tagen?
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Für ein paar Dollar mehr
22:15 ZDFkultur, Blutmond
22:30 PRO 7, Resident Evil: Afterlife

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, House of Cards (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (16 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, James Bond 007: Ein Quantum Trost
20:15 KABEL 1, Armageddon - Das jüngste Gericht (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Wie überleben wir Weihnachten? (oder auch Jingle Bells - Eine Familie zum Fest)
22:15 ZDF, R.E.D. - Älter, härter, besser
23:30 KABEL 1, Resident Evil

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory
21:40 PRO 7, Bully macht Buddy (Neue Folge)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Danny Trejo, Olaf Schubert, Max Herre, The Eclectic Moniker)
22:55 ARD, Nuhr 2013 - Der Jahresrückblick
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carolin Kebekus, Nora Tschirner und Christian Ulmen)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Bee Gees


----------



## Pomm (17 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Zweiohrküken
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Das schnelle Geld
20:15 TELE 5, Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding
21:30 ZDFneo, Legenden der Leidenschaft
00:20 ZDF, Barney's Version

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
00:30 RTL, The Following (Finale der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Die TV total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Neben Stefan Raab, Elton und dem Online-Qualifikanten zocken diesmal Jeannine Michaelsen, Axel Stein und Luke Mockridge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: Klub-WM - Halbfinale: FC Bayern München - Guangzhou Evergrande (Anpfiff: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (18 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Der Mondmann
20:15 KABEL 1, The Beach (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Sterben für Anfänger
22:15 RBB, The King's Speech - Die Rede des Königs
22:15 Einsfestival, Spun - Leben im Rausch
22:35 KABEL 1, Open Water

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bastian Pastewka, Michael 'Bully' Herbig)


----------



## MetalFan (18 Dez. 2013)

Ich muss da mal etwas ergänzen:

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Footloose - Vor allem optisch ein Genuss (Julianne Hough) :drip:!


----------



## Pomm (19 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Harry Potter und der Stein der Weisen
20:15 Einsfestival, Der bewegte Mann
21:45 Einsfestival, Manta, Manta
22:20 KABEL 1, Centurion - Fight or Die (gekürzt)
23:10 VOX, Repo Men
23:25 PRO 7, Bad Santa

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Hannibal (Doppelfolge zum Finale der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Das Beste aus TV total 2013
23:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin (Gäste: Heinz Strunk und Carolin Kebekus)


----------



## Pomm (20 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible 3
20:15 RTL II, Der Grinch
20:15 TELE 5, Right at Your Door
20:15 ARTE, Tom Sawyer
22:15 ZDFneo, Stolz und Vorurteil
22:30 ZDF, The Kids Are All Right
22:45 PRO 7, Collateral

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (2 Folgen)
21:55 ARTE, Breaking Bad (3 neue Folgen)
23:00 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Neue Folge)
23:30 SAT.1, Pastewkas Weihnachtsgeschichte

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany - Finale


----------



## Pomm (21 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Transformers - Die Rache
20:15 VOX, Die Monster AG
21:55 3sat, The Statement - Am Ende einer Flucht
22:25 SRTL, Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Christmas
22:30 RTL II, Striptease
23:00 ServusTV, Brubaker
23:50 ZDFneo, Elizabeth
00:30 ZDF, Rendezvous mit Joe Black

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Jackpot: 3 Millionen € / Musikacts: Placebo, Casper, Thomas D.)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: Klub-WM - Finale: FC Bayern München - Raja Casablanca (Anpfiff: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (22 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Italian Job (Original von 1969 mit Michael Caine)
20:15 TELE 5, Miss Daisy und ihr Chauffeur
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Der Marathon-Mann
22:19 TELE 5, Blue Steel
23:35 ARD, Agora - Die Säulen des Himmels

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT.1, House of Cards (Neue Folge)


----------



## Death Row (22 Dez. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll



mit Léa Seydoux!


----------



## Pomm (23 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Core - Der innere Kern
20:15 SAT.1, Disneys Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
22:15 ZDF, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
22:50 KABEL 1, Resident Evil: Apocalypse (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory
21:40 PRO 7, Bully macht Buddy (Letzte Folge)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Thomas D, Marteria, Emma6)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, Number One! - Best of


----------



## Pomm (23 Dez. 2013)

Hier die TV-Tipps für die Weihnachtsfeiertage!

*Dienstag 24. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
09:15 KABEL 1, Der 200-Jahre-Mann
14:05 VOX, Joe's Apartment - Das große Krabbeln
15:20 VOX, Small Soldiers
15:25 SAT.1, Die Glücksritter
17:40 SAT.1, Der Prinz aus Zamunda
17:40 KABEL 1, Der erste Ritter
18:30 Einsfestival, Hachiko - Eine wunderbare Freundschaft
20:15 RTL, Schöne Bescherung
20:15 SAT.1, Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Geister, die ich rief...
21:55 RTL II, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
22:05 RTL, Matrix
22:10 KABEL 1, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt (Langfassung)
22:25 SAT.1, Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes
22:25 ServusTV, Bullitt
23:05 VOX, About Schmidt
23:20 ZDF, Tatsächlich... Liebe
00:25 RTL, Mimic
00:45 SAT.1, Sleepy Hollow


*Mittwoch 25. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
09:50 RTL, Eine wüste Bescherung
10:35 PRO 7, Der Schuh des Manitu - Extra Large
11:25 RTL, Cool Runnings
15:30 PRO 7, Spider-Man 2
16:15 RTL II, Casper
16:50 SAT.1, Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
18:00 PRO 7, Star Trek (2009)
20:15 PRO 7, Cowboys & Aliens
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park
20:15 KABEL 1, Robin Hood - König der Diebe
22:00 RTL, Matrix Reloaded
22:00 VOX, Hannibal
22:25 SAT.1, Con Air
22:35 RTL II, Into the Blue
22:35 PRO 7, Predators
23:25 ARD, James Bond 007: Stirb an einem anderen Tag
00:35 SAT.1, Hostage - Entführt
00:40 RTL II, Tödliche Weihnachten


*Donnerstag 26. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
13:00 VOX, City of Ember - Flucht aus der Dunkelheit
20:15 PRO 7, Illuminati
20:15 SAT.1, Transformers 3
20:15 RTL II, Ghostbusters - Die Geisterjäger
22:00 RTL, Matrix Revolutions
22:10 RTL II, Ghostbusters 2
22:30 KABEL 1, Bad Boys - Harte Jungs
23:25 ARD, The Tree of Life


*Wünsche dem ganzen CB Team und allen Usern ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!​*


----------



## Robe22 (23 Dez. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> Hier die TV-Tipps für die Weihnachtsfeiertage!
> 
> *Dienstag 24. Dezember:*
> 
> ...




*Vielen Dank für die TV-Tips. Dir auch ein besinnliches Fest*


----------



## Pomm (27 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Push (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Crimson Tide - In tiefster Gefahr (Kinofassung)
20:15 SRTL, Asterix - Operation Hinkelstein
22:00 ZDFneo, Wild Christmas (Kinofassung)
22:20 RTL II, Fighting (Kinofassung)
23:10 PRO 7, Illuminati - Extended Version
23:15 ZDF, King Kong (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - 50 Jahre Kassette
20:15 TELE 5, Kalkofes Jahresrückblick - Fresse 2013


----------



## Death Row (27 Dez. 2013)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Show-Tipps:*
> 20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - 50 Jahre Kassette



Dass die aber immer noch Themen finden für diesen Stuss


----------



## Pomm (28 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht... (Kinofassung)
20:15 ServusTV, Die Legende von Bagger Vance
20:15 SRTL, Asterix erobert Rom
22:15 RBB, Micmacs - Uns gehört Paris!
23:10 ZDFneo, Gewagtes Spiel
23:25 ZDF, Ronin
23:30 PRO 7, Shooter
23:40 ARD, Iron Man
00:40 WDR, Cannonball
01:45 ARD, Killshot - Gnadenlose Jagd

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures - Die Bilder des Jahres 2013


----------



## Pomm (29 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Hangover
20:15 RTL II, Der 13te Krieger
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Brücke am Kwai
21:45 ARD, Iron Man 2
22:05 RTL II, Black Death
22:20 3sat, Tiger & Dragon
22:25 PRO 7, Gesetz der Rache (Kinofassung)
22:50 RTL, Death Race (gekürzt)
22:50 TELE 5, Hamburger Hill (gekürzt)
23:55 ARD, The Way Back - Der lange Weg
00:45 RTL, Faculty - Trau keinem Lehrer 

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:10 SAT.1, House of Cards (Die letzten sechs Folgen am Stück (bis 4.45 Uhr))


----------



## Pomm (30 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, True Lies - Wahre Lügen (gekürzt)
22:10 ZDFkultur, Apocalypse Now Redux
22:15 ZDF, Salt (Kinofassung)
22:50 KABEL 1, Resident Evil: Extinction

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Cirque de Halligalli 2013 - Die große Jahresabschlussfeier


----------



## Pomm (31 Dez. 2013)

*Film-Tipps:*
17:40 NDR, Dinner for One oder Der 90. Geburtstag (Der Klassiker ist heute 16 Mal im TV. In der Originalversion: NDR 17.40, WDR 18.50, BR 19.00, MDR 19.00, RBB 19.05, HR 19.10, SWR 19.25, NDR 19.40, NDR 23.25, BR 0.00. Version up Platt: NDR 11.55; Schwyzer Version: SWR 14.05; Version auf Hessisch: HR 17.30; Version auf Nordhessisch: HR 18.45; op Kölsch: WDR 18.25/23.35)
20:15 SAT.1, Keinohrhasen
20:15 KABEL 1, School of Rock
20:15 Einsfestival, Besser geht's nicht
20:15 SRTL, Liebling, ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft
21:50 SRTL, Liebling, jetzt haben wir ein Riesenbaby

*Serien-Tipps:*
19:20 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Die lange Nacht mit den Nerds. Zwölf ausgewählte Folgen am Stück (bis 0.30 Uhr))

*Show-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDF, Willkommen 2014 (Mit Deutschlands größter Open-Air-Party begrüßt Berlin das neue Jahr / Gäste: Adel Tawil, Caro Emerald, Scooter, Frida Gold, Heino, Hermes House Band, Lumidee, Santiano, Ivy Quainoo, Nick Howard, voXXclub, The Overtones, Peter Schilling, Matthias Reim, MarieMarie, Trans-Siberian Orchestra, Follow Your Instinct feat. Alexandra Stan)

*Wünsche allen Usern einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!​*


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2013)

3sat bringt wie in den vergangenen Jahren wieder *pop around the clock" mit Konzerten von mehr oder weniger sehens-/hörenswerten Musikern!

Von 31.12.13 6:00 Uhr bis 01.01.14 7:15 Uhr.


----------



## Pomm (1 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung
20:15 SAT.1, Pretty Woman (Kinofassung)
20:15 3sat, Manche mögen's heiß
20:15 ARTE, Der verrückte Professor
22:20 KABEL 1, Bad Boys II (gekürzt)
23:10 RTL II, Three Kings
23:50 ZDF, Vicky Cristina Barcelona
00:20 RTL, Timecop
01:00 SAT.1, The Sixth Sense

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:00 ServusTV, The Art of Flight


----------



## Pomm (2 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Slumdog Millionär
20:15 KABEL 1, Verrückt nach Mary
20:15 VOX, Die Unglaublichen - The Incredibles
22:40 PRO 7, The Butterfly Effect (Kinofassung)
22:40 KABEL 1, 3 Engel für Charlie - Volle Power (Kinofassung)
23:00 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Im Angesicht des Todes
23:15 ZDFneo, American Outlaws

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (Beginn der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Forrest Gump
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode II - Angriff der Klonkrieger
20:15 RTL II, Poseidon
21:45 ZDFneo, The Big White - Immer Ärger mit Raymond
22:00 RTL II, Deep Blue Sea
22:10 3sat, Leaving Las Vegas - Liebe bis in den Tod
22:15 ServusTV, City of God
23:00 PRO 7, Constantine
23:05 SAT.1, Der Soldat James Ryan
23:10 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Sag niemals nie

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, 30 Jahre RTL - Die große Jubiläumsshow mit Thomas Gottschalk


----------



## MetalFan (3 Jan. 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 22:10 3sat, Leaving Las Vegas - Liebe bis in den Tod



Großes Kino - Nicolas Cage in seiner Oscar-Rolle und dazu noch eine junge Elisabeth Shue - kann ich empfehlen! :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (4 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Outbreak - Lautlose Killer
22:35 ZDFneo, Der Pate
22:45 3sat, Lolita
23:30 PRO 7, Ninja Assassin
23:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Feuerball
23:35 ARD, Operation Walküre - Das Stauffenberg Attentat

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt (Im Quälwettstreit der Anarchojungs steht's 2:2. Diesmal warten Mutproben in Frankreich, Kanada und China auf die beiden)
20:15 RTL, 30 Jahre RTL - Die große Jubiläumsshow - Teil 2


----------



## Pomm (5 Jan. 2014)

Film-Tipps:
20:15 PRO 7, X-Men: Erste Entscheidung
20:15 ARTE, Das Geisterhaus
20:15 TELE 5, Thelma & Louise (vermutlich gekürzt)
20:15 3sat, Nanga Parbat
22:10 ServusTV, Lebenszeichen
22:35 3sat, Original Sin (Kinofassung)
22:50 PRO 7, Terminator: Die Erlösung (Kinofassung)
22:55 TELE 5, Freeway
23:30 ARD, Blue Valentine - Vom Ende einer Liebe


----------



## Pomm (6 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Hi-Lo Country - Im Land der letzten Cowboys
22:15 ZDF, Knight and Day (Kinofassung)
22:25 KABEL 1, Phantom-Kommando (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Start der 7. Staffel / Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)
21:55 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kevin Nikulski, Elton)


----------



## Pomm (7 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, James Bond 007: Casino Royale (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Lola rennt
20:15 SRTL, Eve und der letzte Gentleman
22:10 TELE 5, Little Big Soldier
23:00 ZDF, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Start der 11. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Pamela Obermaier, Carl-Einar Häckner)


----------



## Pomm (8 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, A.I. Künstliche Intelligenz
20:15 TELE 5, Dan - Mitten im Leben!
22:20 ServusTV, Der Elefantenmensch
23:10 KABEL 1, Pandorum

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Start der 7. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Axel Stein & Moritz Bleibtreu, Maxi Gstettenbauer)


----------



## Pomm (9 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Old School - Wir lassen absolut nichts anbrennen (Kinofassung)
20:15 SRTL, Die Noobs - Klein aber gemein
22:10 KABEL 1, Wild Things (Kinofassung)
23:15 ZDFneo, The Fan

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen) 

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Millionärswahl (Ob Actionkünstler, Sänger oder sozial Engagierte: 49 Teilnehmer kämpfen bei Jeannine Michaelsen und Elton um 1 Mio. €)
23:40 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Enissa Amani, Stereopolitan)


----------



## Pomm (10 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode III - Die Rache der Sith
20:15 ZDFneo, Spider-Man
22:05 ZDFneo, Donnie Brasco (Kinofassung)
22:10 TELE 5, Sharknado
22:35 RTL II, Interview mit einem Vampir
23:00 PRO 7, Hellboy (Director’s Cut)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (2 Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Longmire (Start der neuen Krimiserie / 2 Folgen) 

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Millionärswahl


----------



## Pomm (11 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn 
20:15 VOX, Der Diamantencop
22:05 RTL II, Splice - Das Genexperiment
22:25 SAT.1, The Transporter
23:10 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Goldfinger
23:15 ZDFneo, Der Pate II
23:40 ARD, 22 Bullets
00:00 RTL II, Blade Runner

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Quatsch Comedy Show


----------



## Pomm (12 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Sanctum (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Stichtag - Schluss mit gemütlich
20:15 RTL II, Contact
22:25 PRO 7, Whiteout
23:05 RTL II, Snakes on a Plane
23:45 SWR, Windtalkers (Director's Cut)
00:20 PRO 7, Frozen - Eiskalter Abgrund

*Show-Tipp:*
02:00 PRO 7, Golden Globe Awards 2014 - Live aus L.A.


----------



## Pomm (13 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, An Education (Reifedrama mit Carey Mulligan)
20:15 KABEL 1, Aeon Flux
21:50 ARTE, Poltergeist
22:05 KABEL 1, Running Man (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Sag kein Wort
23:15 NDR, Irina Palm

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total


----------



## Pomm (14 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Girls United
22:40 ServusTV, Grasgeflüster
22:45 TELE 5, Officer Down: Dirty Copland
00:20 ZDF, Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker
00:35 ARD, Misery

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Elli Schulte, Özcan Cosar)


----------



## Pomm (15 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die neun Pforten
22:15 EinsPlus, Max Manus (Widerstandsdrama über einen norwegischen Saboteur im Kampf gegen die deutschen Besatzer)
22:45 ARD, Nichts zu verzollen
23:00 KABEL 1, Sleepy Hollow

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Helge Schneider, Aljona Voynova


----------



## phr0ke (15 Jan. 2014)

sleepy hollow sehr nice


----------



## Pomm (16 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Welcome to the Jungle (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Kindsköpfe
20:15 SRTL, Scooby-Doo
20:15 KABEL 1, Hot Shots! - Die Mutter aller Filme
22:05 KABEL 1, Hot Shots 2: Der 2. Versuch
22:10 VOX, Walking Tall - Auf eigene Faust
23:15 ZDFneo, Trespass

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Nelson Müller, Kaninchenzüchter Werner Borchers, Stefan & Monika Meyburg)


----------



## Pomm (17 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode IV - Eine neue Hoffnung
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Bourne Verschwörung
20:15 SAT.1, Meine erfundene Frau
20:15 RTL II, Der Patriot (gekürzt)
21:45 Disney Channel, Der Vater der Braut
23:05 3sat, Outrage
23:35 ZDFneo, Captivity (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:50 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (2 Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
23:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! (Kandidaten: die Moderatoren Mola Adebisi (40) und Jochen Bendel (46), DSDS-Kandidat Marco Angelini (29), Sängerin Gabby de Almeida Rinne (24), die Ex vom Jürgen, Corinna Drews (51), Schauspieler Winfried Glatzeder (68), die Models Larissa Marolt (21) und Melanie Müller (25), Comedian Tanja Schumann (51), Modedesigner Julian F. M. Stöckel (26) und Schlagerstar Michael Wendler (41))


----------



## Pomm (18 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Sieben Leben
20:15 SIXX, Wenn Träume fliegen lernen
20:15 VOX, Space Cowboys
20:15 ServusTV, Ali (Kinofassung)
20:15 BR, Türkisch für Anfänger
22:15 SAT.1, Die Welle
22:15 ZDFneo, Der Pate III
23:15 ServusTV, Station Agent (Tragikomödie um drei Leben neben der Spur)
23:40 ARD, Shanghai
00:05 ZDF, Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!


----------



## Pomm (19 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Super 8
20:15 3sat, Das weiße Band
20:15 RTL II, Pakt der Wölfe (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Stunde der Patrioten (gekürzt)
22:20 TELE 5, 11:14
22:30 PRO 7, District 9
23:45 SWR, The Book of Eli - Der letzte Kämpfer

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!


----------



## Biebes (19 Jan. 2014)

Also bevor ich mir TV Total anschaue mit dem Arsch on Raab
steck ich mir an Finger in den Arsch


----------



## Pomm (20 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die letzte Festung (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Der Sturm
22:20 ARTE, The Fog - Nebel des Grauens (Original)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (Wieder da: Alle neun Staffeln der Mutter aller Mysteryserien (1993-2002), immer montags. Zum Start gibt's gleich fünf Folgen am Stück)
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)
22:05 SRTL, Scandal (Finale der 2. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Viona Harrer, Nico Semsrott)


----------



## Pomm (21 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 3sat, Margarete Steiff
20:15 TELE 5, Conan - Der Barbar (gekürzt)
22:50 ServusTV, Alien Teacher

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Start der neuen Thrillerserie mit James Spader / 2 Folgen) (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Pierre M. Krause, Anna Feit & Mirella Scholtes)


----------



## MetalFan (21 Jan. 2014)

Heute wird aber wieder einiges geboten. 

Arnie als Conan - ein Klassiker :thumbup: und neuer Comedy- & Crime-Stoff.
Werde mich nachher sicher für The Blacklist entscheiden - freue mich drauf.


----------



## Pomm (22 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Zivilprozess
22:40 KABEL 1, Heist - Der letzte Coup

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Denis Scheck, Horst Lichter)


----------



## Pomm (23 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die etwas anderen Cops (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Eine Frage der Ehre
20:15 VOX, Speed (gekürzt)
20:15 SRTL, Jumanji
21:45 ARTE, Easy Money
23:15 KABEL 1, The Untouchables - Die Unbestechlichen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Being Human (Finale der 3. Staffel)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, The League (Finale der 2. Staffel)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Luke Mockridge, Thomas Jaenisch & Felix Rohland)


----------



## Pomm (24 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode V - Das Imperium schlägt zurück
20:15 SAT.1, Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich
20:15 RTL II, Twister
20:15 ZDFneo, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
21:50 ZDFneo, Out of Sight
22:25 RTL II, The Fighters - Gib niemals auf
00:45 PRO 7, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:50 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (2 Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
23:20 ServusTV, Hell on Wheels (Finale der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Bundesliga: Rückrunden-Auftakt: Borussia Mönchengladbach - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (25 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Kundun (Biografisches Epos. Martin Scorsese schildert Kindheit und Jugend des 14. Dalai Lama)
20:15 RTL II, Das Leben des Brian
22:05 RTL II, Die Ritter der Kokosnuß
22:15 SAT.1, Crocodile Dundee - Ein Krokodil zum Küssen
22:40 ServusTV, The Outsiders
00:15 SAT.1, Verhandlungssache
00:30 ZDF, The Game

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Liam Neeson, Peter Maffay, Atze Schröder, Yvonne Catterfeld, Regina Halmich, Hans Sigl, James Blunt, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Matthias Schweighöfer, Max Kruse)
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!


----------



## Pomm (26 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Source Code
20:15 PRO 7, Umständlich verliebt
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Black Rain (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Monty Pythons - Der Sinn des Lebens (Kinofassung)
22:20 RTL II, Species
22:25 PRO 7, Paranormal Activity 3 (Kinofassung)
00:00 PRO 7, Triangle - Die Angst kommt in Wellen

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!


----------



## Pomm (27 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, King Arthur (Kinofassung)
22:15 ZDF, On the Run
22:50 KABEL 1, Flucht aus Absolom (gekürzt)
23:10 3sat, Die Grauzone

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Finale der 2. Staffel)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!
23:10 PRO 7, TV total live aus New York (Gäste: Ice T & Coco, Markus Kuhn, Björn Werner & Donald Lutz, Frank Buschmann)


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Jan. 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 
> 22:15 ZDF, On the Run



Wer den noch nicht kennt: *GUCKEN!!!* Einer der besten Filme, den ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (28 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Good Bye, Lenin!
20:15 SRTL, William Shakespeares Romeo & Julia
20:15 RTL NITRO, Der Unverbesserliche
20:15 ProSieben MAXX, Star Trek - Der erste Kontakt
22:05 ProSieben MAXX, Star Trek - Der Aufstand

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!
23:00 PRO 7, TV total live aus New York (Gäste: Willa Doss, Hana Nitsche, Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Pomm (29 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Das Geheimnis ihres Todes
20:15 KABEL 1, Frequency
22:45 KABEL 1, Ghost - Nachricht von Sam

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!
23:10 PRO 7, TV total live aus New York (Gäste: Will Ferrell, Titus Ashby, John Legend, Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Pomm (30 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Einfach zu haben
20:15 VOX, X-Men Origins: Wolverine (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, Mr. Deeds
22:15 KABEL 1, Teuflisch

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Go On (Die letzten 2 Folgen der Serie)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!
23:05 PRO 7, TV total live aus New York (Gäste: Tim Mälzer, Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Pomm (31 Jan. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode VI - Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter
20:15 SAT.1, Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich
20:15 RTL II, Waterworld (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Ca$h - Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss
20:15 SRTL, Die Legende der Wächter
22:35 3sat, 36 - Tödliche Rivalen
22:55 RTL II, Mad Max 2 - Der Vollstrecker (vermutlich gekürzt)
23:00 PRO 7, From Hell
01:00 RTL II, Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Worst Week (Die letzten 2 Folgen der Serie)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!

*Comedy-Tipp:*
23:15 RTL, Carolin Kebekus live! Pussy Terror (Teil 1)


----------



## Pomm (1 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Königreich der Himmel (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123 (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Keine halben Sachen
22:15 SAT.1, Crocodile Dundee II
22:30 ServusTV, Untreu
23:10 ARD, Der Name der Rose
23:15 WDR, Gilbert Grape - Irgendwo in Iowa
23:20 PRO 7, My Bloody Valentine (gekürzt)
00:00 MDR, Duell - Enemy at the Gates

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Die Goldene Kamera
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! Das große Finale
22:20 PRO 7, TV total live aus New York


----------



## Pomm (2 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Tourist
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt
20:15 TELE 5, Dead Man Walking
20:15 RTL II, American Pie (Kinofassung)
22:25 PRO 7, Salt (Kinofassung)
23:45 SWR, Disturbia - Auch Killer haben Nachbarn

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! Das große Wiedersehen

*Sport-Tipp:*
00:05 SAT.1, American Football - Super Bowl XLVIII: Denver Broncos - Seattle Seahawks (Zur Halbzeit werden dieses Jahr Bruno Mars und die Red Hot Chili Peppers auftreten)


----------



## Death Row (2 Feb. 2014)

Wird bei mir wohl auf "The Tourist" hinauslaufen. Der Film soll zwar Käse sein, aber Angelina ist dabei


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2014)

Das wird eine lange N8 heute, Super Bowl :WOW:

Mal schauen, wie ich mir vorher die Zeit vertreibe


----------



## Pomm (3 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Lange Beine, kurze Lügen - und ein Fünkchen Wahrheit...
22:15 ZDF, Whistleblower - In gefährlicher Mission (Politdrama. Rachel Weisz stößt als UNO-Mitarbeiterin in Bosnien auf brutale Machenschaften)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Schulz in the Box
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Highlights aus ´TV total live aus New York´)


----------



## Pomm (4 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ProSieben MAXX, Miracle - Das Wunder von Lake Placid
22:30 ProSieben MAXX, The Ice Harvest

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Start der neuen Comedyserie / eine Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7, Die TV total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (Gäste: Tom Beck, Frank Buschmann, Christine Theiss, Elton)


----------



## Pomm (5 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Nader und Simin - Eine Trennung
20:15 KABEL 1, Ocean's Twelve
22:45 KABEL 1, Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Americans (Start der neuen Dramaserie / 2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Sleepy Hollow (Start der neuen Mysteryserie / eine Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Matthias Schweighöfer, Julius Brink)


----------



## Death Row (5 Feb. 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> 22:15 PRO 7, Sleepy Hollow (Start der neuen Mysteryserie / eine Folge)



Hab mir mal nen Timer gesetzt und mich dann schlau gemacht, wer da so mitspielt:

Sleepy Hollow: Katia Winter spielt Katrina Crane

Hallöchen!


----------



## Pomm (6 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Kampf der Titanen
20:15 KABEL 1, Ein Schatz zum Verlieben
20:15 Disney Channel, Cool Runnings
21:00 3sat, John Rabe - Der gute Deutsche von Nanking
22:10 VOX, Pulp Fiction

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (Start der Comedyserie / 2 Folgen)
23:10 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Pomm (7 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, American Pie 2 (Kinofassung)
22:05 PRO 7, Watchmen - Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
22:20 RTL II, American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet (Kinofassung)

*Philip-Seymour-Hoffman-Abend:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Der talentierte Mr. Ripley
22:35 Einsfestival, Tödliche Entscheidung - Before the Devil Knows You're Dead
00:25 Einsfestival, Happiness

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Suits (Start der neuen Anwaltsserie / eine Folge)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (Start der neuen Dramaserie mit Kristin Kreuk / 2 Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Comedy-Tipp:*
23:15 RTL, Carolin Kebekus live! Pussy Terror (Teil 2)


----------



## Pomm (8 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Thor
20:15 ServusTV, Take Shelter - Ein Sturm zieht auf
20:15 VOX, Der letzte Beweis - Innocent 
22:00 PRO 7, Orphan - Das Waisenkind
22:15 SAT.1, G. I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra
22:35 ServusTV, Somersault - Wie Parfüm in der Luft
23:05 ARD, Michael Clayton
23:35 RTL II, Tremors - Im Land der Raketenwürmer
00:15 PRO 7, Der Fluch der 2 Schwestern
00:30 ZDF, Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (9 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Inception
20:15 ARTE, Frantic
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Capote
20:15 PRO 7, Mr. Poppers Pinguine
22:05 PRO 7, Zombieland
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Lawrence von Arabien
22:10 RTL II, Ein perfekter Mord
23:00 BR, Mulholland Drive
23:45 ARD, Chloe


----------



## Pomm (10 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Staatsfeind Nr. 1 (Kinofassung)
22:30 ZDF, Transsiberian - Reise in den Tod
23:00 KABEL 1, Black Hawk Down (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Schulz in the Box
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Axel Stein, Matze Knop)


----------



## Pomm (11 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Unbeugsam - Defiance
20:15 TELE 5, Johanna von Orleans (gekürzt)
22:15 RTL NITRO, True Legend
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Das Ende - Assault on Precinct 13

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Anett von der Weppen, Carl-Einar Häckner)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:35 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - Viertelfinale: Eintracht Frankfurt - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (12 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Geständnisse - Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
20:15 KABEL 1, Ocean's 13
20:15 TELE 5, Don't Look Back - Schatten der Vergangenheit
22:30 EinsPlus, Lost in Translation - Zwischen den Welten
22:45 KABEL 1, Fight Club (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (Start der Fantasyserie / 2 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Americans (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Sleepy Hollow (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dominic Foos, Mundstuhl)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball: DFB-Pokal - Viertelfinale: Hamburger SV - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (13 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Valentinstag
20:15 KABEL 1, Get Smart
21:40 ARTE, Carlos - Der Schakal (1)
22:35 KABEL 1, Big Mama's Haus
22:40 VOX, Lethal Weapon 2 - Brennpunkt L.A. (gekürzt)
23:20 ARTE, Carlos - Der Schakal (2)
01:05 ARTE, Carlos - Der Schakal (3)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (Finale der 3. Staffel + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Olli Schulz, Michael Hatzius alias Die Echse)


----------



## Pomm (14 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Déjà Vu - Wettlauf gegen die Zeit
20:15 SAT.1, Blind Side - Die große Chance
20:15 RTL II, Vergessene Welt: Jurassic Park
20:15 ZDFneo, Der Club der toten Dichter (Kinofassung)
22:15 ZDFneo, Oxford Murders
22:45 PRO 7, Gamer (gekürzt)
22:50 RTL II, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung
23:55 ZDFneo, Dazed and Confused - Sommer der Ausgeflippten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Suits (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (15 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Wüstenblume
20:15 SAT.1, Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
20:15 VOX, Wild Wild West
20:15 RTL II, E. T. - Der Außerirdische
21:55 ServusTV, Rampart
22:45 SAT.1, Air Force One
22:45 ARD, U-571

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab


----------



## Pomm (16 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Schnappt Shorty
20:15 PRO 7, Atemlos - Gefährliche Wahrheit
20:15 - 00:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Ben Hur
20:15 RTL II, Jackie Chans First Strike - Erstschlag (gekürzt)
21:55 RTL II, Spion wider Willen
22:20 PRO 7, World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles


----------



## Pomm (17 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Wege zum Ruhm
20:15 KABEL 1, Men in Black II
20:15 SIXX, Rebell in Turnschuhen
22:00 KABEL 1, 28 Days Later (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Texas Killing Fields
22:15 SIXX, Cry_Wolf

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Finale der 1. Staffel)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Start der Krimiserie um britische Ermittler im East End, Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts. Damals Londons übelste Adresse)
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Schulz in the Box
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Fettes Brot)


----------



## Pomm (18 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, King Ralph
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Colors - Farben der Gewalt (Polizeidrama mit Sean Penn und Robert Duvall)
22:15 TELE 5, Game of Werewolves - Die Jagd beginnt!

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:25 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Start der 2. Staffel mit einer Doppelfolge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Hella von Sinnen)


----------



## Pomm (19 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Evolution
20:15 TELE 5, A Murder of Crows - Diabolische Versuchung
22:45 RBB, Babel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Americans (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Sleepy Hollow (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carolin Kebekus, Max Mutzke, Stefanie Heinzmann, Lena und Roman Lob)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinal-Hinspiel: FC Arsenal - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (20 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Die unglaubliche Entführung der verrückten Mrs. Stone
20:15 Disney Channel, Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit
20:15 VOX, Nachts im Museum
22:20 VOX, Wasabi - Ein Bulle in Japan

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Helge Schneider, Heavytones Kids)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Sechzehntelfinale, Hinspiel: FC Porto - Eintracht Frankfurt (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (21 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park III
20:15 SAT.1, Selbst ist die Braut
20:15 ZDFneo, Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück
22:00 RTL II, Eyes Wide Shut
22:25 PRO 7, Die Herrschaft des Feuers
23:20 ZDFneo, Heavenly Creatures

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Suits (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Dark Knight (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, The Hunter
20:15 SAT.1, Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
20:15 VOX, Ich, du und der andere
20:15 RTL II, Reine Nervensache
22:10 ServusTV, Die durch die Hölle gehen
22:20 RTL II, Reine Nervensache 2
22:45 SAT.1, Der Schakal
23:50 ARD, Shang-High Noon

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Hilary Swank, Christian Rach, Joachim "Joko" Winterscheidt, Klaas Heufer-Umlauf, Christoph Maria Herbst, Judith Rakers, Pharrell Williams, Udo Jürgens, Adel Tawil, Janine Kunze)


----------



## Pomm (23 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Verblendung (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, The Box (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Nachts im Museum 2
20:15 TELE 5, Time Bandits
22:25 SIXX, Vanilla Sky
23:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Midnight Express - 12 Uhr nachts
23:15 PRO 7, The Mechanic


----------



## Pomm (24 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, G. I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Hackers - Im Netz des FBI
22:15 ZDF, Contraband - Gefährliche Fracht

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 ältere Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Neue Folge)
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jared Leto, Matthias Schweighöfer, Arctic Monkeys)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christoph Maria Herbst, HSV-Fan Peter Dietz)


----------



## Pomm (25 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Flight Girls
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Home of the Brave
22:35 TELE 5, Alpha Dog - Tödliche Freundschaften

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:30 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:30 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tahnee Schaffarczyk, Carina Vogt)


----------



## Pomm (26 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an (Kinofassung)
22:20 ServusTV, Der unauffällige Mr. Crane
22:35 KABEL 1, Mad Max (gekürzt)
00:20 ARD, Zack and Miri Make a Porno

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Americans (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Sleepy Hollow (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mark Benecke, Bülent Ceylan)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinal-Hinspiel: FC Schalke 04 - Real Madrid (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (27 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Was Frauen wollen
20:15 Disney Channel, Mary Poppins
22:10 ServusTV, Die üblichen Verdächtigen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Heinz Strunk & Yasmin K., Thore Schölermann)

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:45 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Sechzehntelfinale, Rückspiel: Eintracht Frankfurt - FC Porto (Anstoß: 19:00)


----------



## Max100 (27 Feb. 2014)

Na, dann kuck mer mal, was die Eintracht so drauf hat


----------



## Pomm (28 Feb. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, 2012
20:15 SAT.1, Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen
22:35 3sat, The Wrestler - Ruhm, Liebe, Schmerz
23:15 PRO 7, The Tournament (gekürzt)
23:35 ZDFneo, Forrester - Gefunden!

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Start der 3. Staffel / 4 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Suits (Neue Folge)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Death Row (28 Feb. 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Serien-Tipps:*
> 20:15 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Start der 3. Staffel / 4 Folgen)



Na da sindse ja mal wieder früh dran so kurz vorm Start der 4ten Staffel 
Ist eh gekürzt, ich empfehle daher entweder die kommende Blu oder Netz (LEGAL natürlich!)


----------



## Pomm (1 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Der Pianist
20:15 SAT.1, Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
20:15 RTL II, Vertical Limit
22:00 BR, Gilbert Grape - Irgendwo in Iowa
22:20 RBB, The Book of Eli - Der letzte Kämpfer
23:40 ARD, Die glorreichen Sieben
00:30 ZDF, The Scorpion King

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Scream! if you can - Wer Angst hat, verliert!


----------



## Pomm (2 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Descendants - Familie und andere Angelegenheiten
20:15 SIXX, Unterwegs nach Cold Mountain
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Es war einmal in Amerika (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, 1492 - Die Eroberung des Paradieses (gekürzt)
22:40 PRO 7, I Am Legend (Kinofassung)
23:10 SIXX, Fall 39

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:30 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
00:40 PRO 7, red! Der Oscar-Countdown
01:00 PRO 7, red! Carpet - live beim Oscar 2014
01:30 PRO 7, Oscar 2014 - Die Academy Awards - live aus L.A.


----------



## Pomm (3 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, 8 Blickwinkel (Kinofassung)
22:00 KABEL 1, Tränen der Sonne
22:00 ARTE, Mary Shelley's Frankenstein
22:15 ZDF, Payback - Zahltag (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 ältere Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Neue Folge)
22:30 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: James Blunt, Blood Red Shoes)
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kakadu Popeye und Petra Poppe, Cat Ballou, Ususmango)


----------



## Pomm (4 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Little Miss Sunshine
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Watchmen - Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
22:15 TELE 5, Memento
22:15 SRTL, Der fantastische Mr. Fox

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:05 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (2 neue Folgen)
21:30 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:25 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Pierre M. Krause, Immo Ortlepp)


----------



## Pomm (5 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Kaufhaus Cop
22:00 KABEL 1, Mad Max - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel
22:15 EinsPlus, Gesetz der Straße - Brooklyn's Finest

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Americans (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Michael Edwards alias "Eddie the Eagle", Luke Mockridge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball Länderspiel: Deutschland - Chile (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (6 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, I, Robot
20:15 KABEL 1, Der rosarote Panther 2
20:15 Disney Channel, The Kid - Image ist alles
22:20 VOX, 96 Hours

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lutz Eichholz, Dennis)


----------



## Pomm (7 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Der fremde Sohn
20:15 RTL II, Departed - Unter Feinden (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Prince of Persia - Der Sand der Zeit
20:15 SAT.1, Freundschaft Plus
22:25 ZDFneo, Kurzer Prozess - Righteous Kill

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Suits (Neue Folge)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:25 PRO 7, TV total WOK WM 2014 - Das Qualifying


----------



## Death Row (7 März 2014)

Ich werde mir wohl die WOK WM reinziehen, da Annica Hansen und Isabella Laböck dabei sind


----------



## Pomm (8 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Armageddon - Das jüngste Gericht (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Im Auftrag des Teufels (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Die Waffen der Frauen
22:20 ServusTV, Monster's Ball
22:55 ARD, Zu scharf, um wahr zu sein
23:00 RTL II, 8MM - Acht Millimeter
23:20 SAT.1, Drop Zone
00:30 ZDF, Kein Sterbenswort

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, TV total WOK WM 2014


----------



## Pomm (9 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Zivilprozess
20:15 PRO 7, Ich bin Nummer Vier
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
20:15 TELE 5, Benny und Joon
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Taxi Driver
22:25 PRO 7, Priest
23:35 ARD, Der englische Patient

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:20 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Start der 3. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (10 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Top Gun - Sie fürchten weder Tod noch Teufel
22:15 ZDF, Auftrag Rache

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 ältere Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Neue Folge)
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Pharrell Williams, Lily Allen)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christian Brandes, Thommy Ten)


----------



## Pomm (11 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Match Point
20:15 RTL NITRO, Shrink - Nur nicht die Nerven verlieren
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
22:05 RTL NITRO, Control - Du darfst nicht töten
22:05 SRTL, I Heart Huckabees

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:25 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Martin Schneider, David Lama)


----------



## Pomm (12 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Ritter aus Leidenschaft (Kinofassung)
23:05 KABEL 1, Legion
00:40 TELE 5, Carrie - Des Satans jüngste Tochter

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Americans (3 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Barbara Schöneberger, Torsten Sträter)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinal-Rückspiel: Paris St. Germain - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (13 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, Broken Flowers - Blumen für die Ex

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Eurovision Song Contest 2014 - Unser Song für Dänemark
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wolfgang, Heike und Rebecca Hohlbein, Philipp Sinnewe)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Achtelfinal-Hinspiel: Juventus Turin - AC Florenz (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (14 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Batman Begins
20:15 SAT.1, Bodyguard
20:15 RTL II, Rush Hour 2
22:00 RTL II, Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck
22:10 ZDFneo, Transsiberian - Reise in den Tod
22:35 3sat, Ghost Dog - Der Weg des Samurai

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Suits (Neue Folge)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Longmire (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (15 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Krieg der Welten
20:15 ServusTV, Alles muss raus
22:00 RTL II, Backdraft - Männer, die durchs Feuer gehen
22:10 ServusTV, Summer of Sam
22:35 SAT.1, Minority Report
00:30 RTL II, Absolute Power

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Die härtesten Duelle um die Welt


----------



## Pomm (16 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Captain America - The First Avenger
20:15 TELE 5, Die Queen
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Chinatown
22:30 SIXX, Rachels Hochzeit
22:30 3sat, Die Mumie (Das Original mit Boris Karloff)
22:40 PRO 7, The Crazies - Fürchte deinen Nächsten (gekürzt)
23:35 ARD, The Messenger - Die letzte Nachricht
23:45 SWR, Spurlos - Die Entführung der Alice Creed
00:30 PRO 7, Der Exorzismus von Emily Rose

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:20 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Die 2 finalen Folgen der 3. Staffel)
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (16 März 2014)

*Serien-Tipps:*

22.00 ZDF, Die Brücke - Staffel 2 (erste Staffel war super, und die Vorlage für The Bridge mit Diane)


----------



## Pomm (17 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The New World (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, The Transporter (gekürzt)
22:25 ARTE, Badlands - Zerschossene Träume

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Suits (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Neue Folge)
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)
22:50 ZDFneo, Luther (Start der 3. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: KRAFTKLUB, Elbow)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: The Bottle Boys)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment - Drogen


----------



## Pomm (18 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, House of Flying Daggers
22:10 SRTL, Laws of Attraction - Was sich liebt, verklagt sich

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:05 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:30 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge)
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:25 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Martina Hill, Sebastian Pufpaff)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:00 ARTE, The Act of Killing - Der Akt des Tötens (kürzere TV-Fassung)


----------



## Pomm (19 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Sechs Tage, sieben Nächte
22:20 KABEL 1, Die Fremde in dir
22:30 TELE 5, Them - Spiel oder stirb
23:30 HR, Papillon

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ingmar Stadelmann, Farid)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinal-Rückspiel: Borussia Dortmund - Zenit St. Petersburg (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (20 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Alles erlaubt - Eine Woche ohne Regeln (Kinofassung)
22:10 VOX, Auf der Flucht

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Serdar Somuncu, Jenke von Wilmsdorff, Bibi & Dagi)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Achtelfinal-Rückspiel: FC Salzburg - FC Basel (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (21 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Surrogates - Mein zweites Ich
20:15 RTL II, Zurück in die Zukunft
20:15 ZDFneo, Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers (Kinofassung)
22:00 ZDFneo, Brick
22:30 RTL II, Silent Hill
23:20 3sat, Antichrist
00:50 RTL II, Armee der Finsternis (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Longmire (Die letzten 3 Folgen der Serie)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (21 März 2014)

*Serien-Tipps*
22:30, SAT1: Knallerfrauen - 2 neue Folgen mit Martina Hill :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (21 März 2014)

_Antichrist _kann ich auch nur ans Herz legen, ist aber ziemlich harter Tobak und an einer Stelle auch besonders.....schmerzhaft


----------



## Pomm (22 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Independence Day
20:15 PRO 7, Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp
20:15 ServusTV, One Week - Das Abenteuer seines Lebens
22:05 ServusTV, The Square - Ein tödlicher Plan
22:25 PRO 7, Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
23:10 SAT.1, Dreamcatcher


----------



## Pomm (23 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Das gibt Ärger
20:15 RTL, Die Mumie - Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
20:15 ARTE, Wenn Träume fliegen lernen
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Amistad
22:10 PRO 7, Shaft - Noch Fragen?
22:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art

*Serien-Tipps:*
22.00 ZDF, Die Brücke II - Transit in den Tod (2)
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (24 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit (gekürzt)
22:20 ARTE, Wie ein wilder Stier

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Suits (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Vorerst letzte neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Neue Folge)
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)
22:50 ZDFneo, Luther (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Judith Holofernes, Maximo Park)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Fabien Kachev)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment - Rollstuhl


----------



## MarcelausZ (24 März 2014)

super danke


----------



## Pomm (25 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Rescue Dawn
20:15 SRTL, Die Super-Ex
20:15 TELE 5, Konfuzius
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX, In the Line of Fire - Die zweite Chance
22:50 TELE 5, Echoes - Stimmen aus der Zwischenwelt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:30 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:30 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 PRO 7, Die TV total Pokerstars.de-Nacht


----------



## Death Row (25 März 2014)

20:15 Sat 1, Die Hebamme (mit *Josefine Preuß*)


----------



## Pomm (26 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Fountain - Quell des Lebens
20:15 KABEL 1, Flightplan - Ohne jede Spur
20:15 TELE 5, Unschuldig verfolgt
22:00 KABEL 1, Panic Room
22:50 TELE 5, Jeepers Creepers - Es ist angerichtet
23:15 HR, Platoon

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Start der finalen 9. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, New Girl (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christian Rach, Die Fantastischen Vier)


----------



## Pomm (27 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Das Schwiegermonster
22:10 VOX, Einsame Entscheidung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
21:10 RTL NITRO, Alex und Whitney - Sex ohne Ehe (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Echo 2014 (Gäste: Birdy, James Blunt, Jan Delay, Elaiza, Die Fantastischen Vier, Max Herre & Gregory Porter, Peter Maffay, Marteria mit Miss Platnum, Kylie Minogue, Sportfreunde Stiller, Adel Tawil / Moderation: Helene Fischer)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carl-Einar Häckner, Andreas Kieling)


----------



## Pomm (28 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Forbidden Kingdom
20:15 RTL II, Lord of War - Händler des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Ein (un)möglicher Härtefall
22:35 RTL II, Léon - Der Profi
22:35 3sat, Wahre Lügen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 KABEL 1, Beauty and the Beast (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 SIXX, Secret Diary of a Call Girl (Die letzten 2 Folgen der Serie)


----------



## Pomm (29 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Fluch der Karibik
20:15 VOX, Neverland - Reise in das Land der Abenteuer
20:15 ServusTV, Eine Leiche zum Dessert
22:00 ServusTV, Cash!
23:05 SAT.1, Beverly Hills Cop - Ich lös' den Fall auf jeden Fall

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab


----------



## Pomm (30 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Murder in the First - Lebenslang Alcatraz
20:15 TELE 5, Die Mothman Prophezeiungen
22:10 PRO 7, 30 Minuten oder weniger
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX, 24 Stunden Angst
22:30 RTL II, Repo Men (Kinofassung)
22:40 TELE 5, Streets of Philadelphia - Unter Verrätern

*Serien-Tipps:*
22.15 ZDF, Die Brücke II - Transit in den Tod (3)
23:10 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (31 März 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Spider-Man 2 (Kinofassung)
20:15 Einsfestival, Mr. Nobody - Ein Mann, drei Leben
20:15 3sat, Homevideo
21:00 ARTE, Bram Stoker's Dracula
22:15 ZDF, Ein riskanter Plan
23:00 ARTE, Das Ritual
00:35 KABEL 1, Defendor

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Suits (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 alte Folgen)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Neue Folge)
22:30 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)
22:50 ZDFneo, Luther (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Aaron Paul, Marteria, Stromae)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Frank Schäberle, Prof. Dr. Heinz Mehlhorn)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment - Tod


----------



## Pomm (1 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Almanya - Willkommen in Deutschland
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der Ghostwriter
20:15 ZDFkultur, Ghost World
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Deception - Tödliche Versuchung
22:35 RTL NITRO, Spartan

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:30 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Finale Folge der 3. Staffel + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Steffen Henssler, Pierre Littbarski)


----------



## Pomm (2 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hellboy (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Zurück zu dir

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Gunnar Fehlau, Philipp Wollscheid, Matthias Dolderer)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Viertelfinal-Hinspiel: Real Madrid - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (3 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Men in Black
20:15 SRTL, Apollo 13

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (4 Folgen)
23:10 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Flying Steps, Bembers, The Mexican Vampire Woman & Zombie Boy)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Viertelfinal-Hinspiel: Olympique Lyon - Juventus Turin (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (4 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, X-Men: Der letzte Widerstand
20:15 ZDFneo, Jerry Maguire - Spiel des Lebens
22:10 PRO 7, Final Destination 4 (gekürzt)
22:25 ZDFneo, Traitor - Zwischen den Fronten
23:45 PRO 7, The Cave
00:05 RTL II, Unleashed - Entfesselt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)


----------



## Pomm (5 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Robin Hood - König der Diebe
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fluch der Karibik 2
20:15 PRO 7, Dream House (gekürzt)
22:00 PRO 7, Straw Dogs - Wer Gewalt sät
23:00 VOX, From Dusk Till Dawn (gekürzt)
23:05 ServusTV, Triage
23:15 SAT.1, Beverly Hills Cop II
00:05 PRO 7, Black Snake Moan

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Cameron Diaz, Veronica Ferres, Annette Frier, Hape Kerkeling, Guido Maria Kretschmer, Anastacia)


----------



## Pomm (6 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten
20:15 PRO 7, Spieglein Spieglein - Die wirklich wahre Geschichte von Schneewittchen
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Aviator
20:15 TELE 5, Fargo - Blutiger Schnee (gekürzt)
22:00 RTL II, Kleines Arschloch
22:25 PRO 7, Black Swan
23:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Nur 48 Stunden

*Serien-Tipps:*
22.00 ZDF, Die Brücke II - Transit in den Tod (4)
23:10 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (7 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Batman
22:15 ZDF, Die Insel
22:45 KABEL 1, Batmans Rückkehr

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Suits (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 alte Folgen)
22:00 ZDFneo, Ripper Street (Finale Folge der 1. Staffel)
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)
22:50 ZDFneo, Luther (Finale Folge der 3. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Bela B, Broilers)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alpin Drums, Chris Tall, Natalie Jacob)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment - Leben mit Handicap


----------



## Pomm (8 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 3sat, Good Will Hunting
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Hidalgo - 3000 Meilen zum Ruhm
22:00 ServusTV, Der Wind und der Löwe
22:30 PRO 7 MAXX, Captain Alatriste - Blutiger Schwur

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Alte Folge)
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Start der 4. Staffel + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Johannes Stötter, Aminata (aus GNTM))


----------



## Pomm (9 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Woher weißt du, dass es Liebe ist?
20:15 KABEL 1, Schatten der Wahrheit (gekürzt)
22:40 KABEL 1, Final Destination

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Florian Zimmer, Kinderreporter Luis Borig)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Viertelfinal-Rückspiel: FC Bayern München - Manchester United (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (10 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens
20:15 SRTL, Looney Tunes: Back in Action
23:05 EinsPlus, Die Fliege

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Iris Berben, Jörg Sprave)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Viertelfinale, Rückspiel: Juventus Turin - Olympique Lyon (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (11 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Knight and Day
22:00 RTL II, Sucker Punch
22:00 ZDFneo, 2 Fast 2 Furious
22:30 PRO 7, The International
00:50 PRO 7, Die Fremde in dir
00:05 RTL II, Scream 3

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)


----------



## Pomm (12 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Das fünfte Element
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Am Ende der Welt
20:15 RTL II, Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Beim Leben meiner Schwester
22:15 Einsfestival, Fanboys
22:20 PRO 7, Domino - Live Fast, Die Young
23:10 ARD, In meinem Himmel
23:35 SAT.1, Beverly Hills Cop III
00:40 PRO 7, The Strangers (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (13 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Planet der Affen: Prevolution
20:15 ARTE, Jagd auf Roter Oktober
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, München
20:15 SIXX, Fired Up! Das Cheerleader Camp
20:15 RTL II, Die Wolke
22:25 PRO 7, Attack the Block

*Serien-Tipps:*
22.00 ZDF, Die Brücke II - Transit in den Tod (5)
23:10 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (14 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Anschlag
20:55 ARTE, Misery
22:15 ZDF, Sieben
22:40 KABEL 1, Verhandlungssache
22:40 ARTE, Carrie - Des Satans jüngste Tochter

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Suits (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 alte Folgen)
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jan Delay)


----------



## Pomm (15 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Hunting Party - Wenn der Jäger zum Gejagten wird
20:15 VOX, In den Schuhen meiner Schwester
20:15 ServusTV, Match Point
22:35 ServusTV, Ich habe keine Angst
23:00 TELE 5, Kalifornia

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:30 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 1. Halbfinale: Borussia Dortmund - VfL Wolfsburg (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (16 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Bruce Allmächtig
20:15 KABEL 1, Sag kein Wort (gekürzt)
22:25 KABEL 1, Final Destination 2
22:25 3sat, Happy-go-lucky: Gute Laune ist ansteckend!

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 2. Halbfinale: FC Bayern München - 1. FC Kaiserslautern (Anstoß: 20:30)
21:15 ServusTV, Fußball: Copa del Rey: Finale: Real Madrid - FC Barcelona (Anstoß: 21:30)


----------



## Pomm (17 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Disney Channel, Der König der Löwen
20:15 KABEL 1, Ghostbusters
20:15 SRTL, Auf den Spuren des Marsupilami
22:20 KABEL 1, Ghostbusters II

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Die Bibel (Start der neuen Historienserie / Folge 1-3)
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (18 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Into the Wild - Die Geschichte eines Aussteigers
20:15 RTL II, The Town - Stadt ohne Gnade (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Duell der Magier
20:15 KABEL 1, Star Trek
20:15 RTL, Das Dschungelbuch
20:15 ZDFneo, Das Leben ist schön
22:00 3sat, Papillon
22:10 ZDFneo, Rendezvous mit Joe Black
22:35 Einsfestival, Der letzte Mohikaner (Kinofassung) 
22:35 RTL II, Full Metal Jacket
22:50 VOX, Firewall

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Die Bibel (Folge 4-6)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (8 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (19 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Der mit dem Wolf tanzt (Director's Cut)
22:10 ServusTV, Die drei Tage des Condor
22:15 3sat, Der Pate
22:15 SAT.1, Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen
22:25 ZDFneo, Die drei Musketiere
23:45 VOX, Paranormal Activity
00:25 PRO 7, Das Experiment

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Die Bibel (Die letzten vier Folgen)


----------



## MetalFan (19 Apr. 2014)

Folgendes versteckt sich heute Abend noch bei einem kleinen Sender:

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 TELE 5, ON STAGE - Dietmar Wischmeyer



> Bühnenprogramm(Bühnenprogramm)
> ON STAGE - Dietmar Wischmeyer
> Comedyshow, Folge 2
> Comedy live vom Feinsten! In der neuen Reihe ON STAGE präsentiert TELE 5 ausgewählte Bühnenprogramme: 'Deutsche Helden' heißt das aktuelle Bühnenprogramm von Dietmar Wischmeyer. Und da Wischmeyer als Satiriker unterwegs ist, darf man sich auf sehr spezielle Auslegungen des Heldentums gefasst machen. TELE 5 zeigt die Bühnenshow als exklusive TV-Premiere, aufgezeichnet im Berliner Postbahnhof.


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Folgendes versteckt sich heute Abend noch bei einem kleinen Sender:
> 
> *Show-Tipp:*
> 22:00 TELE 5, ON STAGE - Dietmar Wischmeyer



Haha das wollte ich auch noch posten :thumbup: Pflichtprogramm heute abend


----------



## Pomm (20 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten
20:15 RTL II, Gladiator (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Chaplin
20:15 SRTL, Die Maske
21:55 SIXX, Haus über Kopf
22:05 SRTL, Austin Powers
22:10 RTL, Colombiana (Kinofassung)
22:10 3sat, Der Pate II
22:30 PRO 7, The Expendables (gekürzt)
22:45 KABEL 1, Identität (Kinofassung)
00:05 RTL, Romeo Must Die


----------



## Pomm (21 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games
20:15 RTL, Transporter 3
20:15 KABEL 1, Troja (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Schwer verliebt
22:05 3sat, Der Pate III
22:10 RTL, Final Destination 5 (gekürzt)
22:15 SAT.1, Friendship!
23:10 PRO 7, Tomorrow, When the War Began
23:25 KABEL 1, Apocalypto


----------



## MetalFan (21 Apr. 2014)

Für Nachtschwärmer  - einer der besten Fantasy(drama) Filme aller Zeiten.

*Film-Tipp:*
01:15 PRO 7, Pans Labyrinth


----------



## Pomm (22 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, The Mexican
20:15 TELE 5, Ein perfekter Mord
23:05 Einsfestival, The King's Speech - Die Rede des Königs
23:50 ServusTV, Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (23 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Akte
23:15 KABEL 1, Das Schweigen der Lämmer

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
20:15 SRTL, The Secret Circle (Die letzten 2 Folgen der Serie)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: UEFA Champions League - Halbfinale, Hinspiel: Real Madrid - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (24 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
22:50 VOX, Wolfman (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Vorerst letzte Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Halbfinal-Hinspiel: Benfica Lissabon - Juventus Turin (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (24 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
22:50 VOX, Wolfman (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Vorerst letzte Folge)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Modern Family (2 Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Sons of Anarchy (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Halbfinal-Hinspiel: Benfica Lissabon - Juventus Turin (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (25 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, King Kong (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik (Kinofassung)
22:30 RTL II, Blade (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Punch-Drunk Love
23:05 ZDFneo, Eden Lake (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Vikings (Start der Abenteuerserie / Folge 1-3)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (Start der Thrillerserie / 2 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:05 PRO 7, Spartacus: War of the Damned (Start der letzten Staffel / 4 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (26 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, O Brother, Where Art Thou? - Eine Mississippi Odyssee
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
20:15 RTL II, Sunshine
22:10 PRO 7, New Kids Turbo (gekürzt)
23:40 ARD, The American
23:55 PRO 7, Superbad (Kinofassung)
00:30 ZDF, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:10 RTL, Boxen: Countdown
22:45 RTL, Boxen: WM im Schwergewicht: Wladimir Klitschko vs. Alex Leapai


----------



## Pomm (27 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Unknown Identity
20:15 SIXX, Der Club der Teufelinnen
20:15 PRO 7, R.E.D. - Älter, härter, besser (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Casino (gekürzt)
22:30 PRO 7, John Rambo (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:10 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (28 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Das Attentat - Sarajevo 1914
20:15 KABEL 1, Over the Top
20:15 ARTE, Blue Valentine
22:00 ARTE, Matinée
23:10 ZDF, Eine dunkle Begierde

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Miss Piggy & Kermit, Lykke Li)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Huub Smit & Sergio Hasselbaink, Guido Cantz, Luke Mockridge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:55 ZDF, Sarajevo - Der Weg in die Katastrophe


----------



## Pomm (29 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, (500) Days of Summer
20:15 TELE 5, Von Löwen und Lämmern

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:30 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
23:10 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tobi Schlegl, Matthias Egersdörfer)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball: UEFA Champions League - Halbfinal-Rückspiel: FC Bayern München - Real Madrid (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## MetalFan (29 Apr. 2014)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:10 ARTE, Die Arier

*Sport-Tipp:*
In Sheffield läuft die Snooker WM 2014 und Eurosport übertragt täglich ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## Pomm (30 Apr. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, There Will Be Blood
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee - Ein Krokodil zum Küssen
22:15 SRTL, Durchgeknallt
22:20 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee II
22:25 3sat, Hair

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Paula Lambert, Elaiza)


----------



## Pomm (1 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Der Vater der Braut
21:55 ZDFneo, Ein Geschenk des Himmels - Vater der Braut 2
22:00 RTL, Killer Elite
22:45 VOX, Underworld (Kinofassung)
23:25 ARD, Die Lincoln Verschwörung

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Witches of East End (Start der Fantasyserie um moderne Hexen und ihren uralten Feind, die eine Kleinstadt aufmischen / 2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:55 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Halbfinal-Rückspiel: Juventus Turin - Benfica Lissabon (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (2 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Bourne Verschwörung
20:15 RTL II, Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers (Kinofassung)
22:30 RTL II, Blade II (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, The Escapist - Raus aus der Hölle

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Vikings (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (Start der Sci-Fi-Thrillerserie / 2 Folgen)
23:00 PRO 7, Spartacus: War of the Damned (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
20:15 RTL II, Rush Hour
21:50 ServusTV, Vergiss mein nicht!
23:25 SAT.1, The Punisher (gekürzt)
00:30 ZDF, Daylight
01:05 ARD, Unthinkable - Der Preis der Wahrheit

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Jackpot: 2 Millionen Euro / Musik: Lily Allen, Mando Diao)


----------



## Pomm (4 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Million Dollar Baby
20:15 RTL, Iron Man 2
20:15 RTL II, Kopfgeld (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, My Big Fat Greek Wedding
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, The Fighter
22:45 RBB, Disturbia

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:10 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Akrueger100 (4 Mai 2014)

Auf Sixx läuft Heute um 20:15 Uhr nicht der Film My Big Fat Greek Wedding sondern der äußerst schwache Nachfolger My Big Fat Greek Summer :


----------



## Pomm (5 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Paycheck - Die Abrechnung
22:15 ZDF, The Cold Light of Day

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:00 VOX, Bates Motel (Start der Mysteryserie / 2 Folgen)
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Marius Müller Westernhagen, The Black Keys)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Simon Pierro, Kollegah)


----------



## Death Row (5 Mai 2014)

_21:15 Uhr RTL, Team Wallraff_
Das Team ist undercover in Altersheimen unterwegs. Gerade eben wurden Ausschnitte gezeigt, herrje


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Mai 2014)

Schon mal vorab 

*Showtipp:*
Dienstag: EINSPLUS 21:00 - ESC 2014 Halbfinale

Viele Popkenner (und solche, die sich dafür halten) belächeln den Contest als läppisches Hupfdohlenkonzert. Selbst schuld, denn zwischen schnarchigen Balladen, Eurodance und Ethnogeflöte gibt's beim Song Contest 2014 auch richtig guten Pop zu hören: Tiefenentspannten Countrypop mit gänzlich unironischer Steelguitar bringen *The Common Linnets* aus den Niederlanden mit.

*Im Auftrag von Ilse: Alle bitte morgen abend beim ESC-Halbfinale voten für Oranje!!!! *


----------



## Pomm (6 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Walk the Line (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Der weiße Hai
22:55 SRTL, Almost Famous - Fast berühmt (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Germany´s Next Topmodel-Finalistinnen, Kai Magnus Sting)


----------



## Pomm (7 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das perfekte Verbrechen
20:15 ARTE, Looking for Eric
22:40 KABEL 1, Hooligans

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Start der Dramaserie / 2 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Kinderreporter Luis Borig, Holger Stromberg)


----------



## Death Row (7 Mai 2014)

Hm von Pretty Little Liars hab ich ja immer nur Gutes gehört..... Mal sehen wenn keine besondere Doku läuft, dann schalte ich mal rein


----------



## Pomm (8 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Air Force One (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Superman Returns
23:10 VOX, Kick-Ass
00:45 KABEL 1, Überleben!

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Witches of East End (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:00 EinsPlus, Eurovision Song Contest 2014 - 2. Halbfinale


----------



## Pomm (9 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Spider-Man
20:15 RTL II, Hulk (gekürzt)
23:00 RTL II, Max Payne (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Vikings (Die 3 letzten Folgen der 1. Staffel)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (2 neue Folgen)
23:05 PRO 7, Spartacus: War of the Damned (Die 3 letzten Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Mai 2014)

Da ich morgen den ganzen Tag nicht da bin, schon mal wieder die Werbetrommel rühren

Song einfach 10x hintereinander anhören, wird mit jedem Mal besser :thumbup: , der Auftritt Dienstag war schon mal super

*Show-Tipp*
Samstag 21.00 ARD , Eurovision Song Contest (mit Ilse DeLange  )


----------



## Pomm (10 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Drift - Besiege die Welle
20:15 VOX, Bulletproof Monk - Der kugelsichere Mönch
20:15 PRO 7, Bad Sitter (Kinofassung)
22:00 SAT.1, Mission: Impossible
22:15 ServusTV, Monster
23:35 PRO 7, Daybreakers
00:20 SAT.1, Denn zum Küssen sind sie da
00:50 ZDF, Die Mumie kehrt zurück

*Show-Tipp*
20.15 ARD, Eurovision Song Contest 2014 - Countdown für Kopenhagen
21.00 ARD, Eurovision Song Contest 2014 - Finale


----------



## Pomm (11 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Philadelphia
20:15 PRO 7, Die drei Musketiere
20:15 RTL, Der Tag, an dem die Erde stillstand
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, L. A. Confidential (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Die Hochzeits-Crasher (Kinofassung)
23:30 RTL II, Männer sind Schweine
22:30 PRO 7, 300
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Heat

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:10 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Death Row (11 Mai 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> 20:15 PRO 7, Die drei Musketiere



Ich glaube das tue ich mir heute mal an, da ich Milla ja sehr gern hab


----------



## Pomm (12 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Cloverfield
21:50 KABEL 1, Godzilla

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Bates Motel (2 neue Folgen)
22:50 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Bosse, Casper, Sam Smith)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Gewinner von The Voice Kids, Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Pomm (13 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Tina, What's Love Got to Do with It?
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Forbidden Kingdom
22:05 TELE 5, Der Schakal
22:25 SRTL, Mit Herz und Hand

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:35 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Micaela Schäfer, Hella von Sinnen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Länderspiel: Deutschland - Polen (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (14 Mai 2014)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, New Girl (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, I Like the 90's
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alican Aydar, Roger Willemsen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball: UEFA Europa League - Finale: FC Sevilla - Benfica Lissabon (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (15 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix - Sieg über Cäsar

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Witches of East End (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Timo Hildebrand, Johann König)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball-Bundesliga - Relegation: Hamburger SV - SpVgg Greuther Fürth (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (16 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Fan
22:05 PRO 7, Chronicle - Wozu bist du fähig? (Kinofassung)
22:20 RTL II, Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Hurricane
00:10 RTL II, Last Man Standing

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (17 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Burlesque
20:15 VOX, 3 Engel für Charlie
22:00 Einsfestival, Spurlos - Die Entführung der Alice Creed
22:00 SAT.1, Mission: Impossible 2
23:30 ZDF, The Fast and the Furious
23:55 RTL II, Perfect World
00:10 TELE 5, Buffalo Soldiers - Army Go Home!
00:35 SAT.1, Im Netz der Spinne
00:40 ARD, Insider

*Sport-Tipps:*
18:00 SPORT1, Fußball - FA Cup-Finale: FC Arsenal - Hull City
20:00 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal-Finale: Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern München


----------



## Pomm (18 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, 21 Jump Street
20:15 PRO 7, Real Steel - Stahlharte Gegner
20:15 RTL II, Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Jury
20:15 ARTE, Milk
21:50 3sat, Cargo

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL II, Dexter (Start der 5. Staffel / 3 Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:15 ARTE, Vergiss mein nicht (David Sieveking ("David Wants to Fly") porträtiert seine alzheimerkranke Mutter)


----------



## Pomm (19 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Jagd auf Roter Oktober
22:00 ARTE, Die Haut, in der ich wohne

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Bates Motel (2 neue Folgen)
22:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jürgen Vogel, Röyksopp & Robyn)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Annica Hansen)


----------



## Pomm (20 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Heartbreakers - Achtung: scharfe Kurven!
20:15 3sat, The Kids Are All Right
20:15 TELE 5, Enthüllung
22:25 3sat, A Single Man

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Die TV total Pokerstars.de-Nacht


----------



## Pomm (21 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Verlockende Falle
21:00 ARTE, We Need to Talk About Kevin
22:35 KABEL 1, Das Kartell
00:15 TELE 5, Funny Games

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Crazy Ones (Start der Comedyserie von David E. Kelley ("Ally McBeal") mit Hollywood-Star Robin Williams als verrücktem Werbeprofi / 2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, I Like the 90's (Folge 2 - Die Jahre 1992 & 1993)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Cameron Carpenter, Matthias Opdenhövel)


----------



## Pomm (22 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Der Teufel trägt Prada
20:15 VOX, Chaos
20:15 SRTL, Police Academy ...dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt
22:20 VOX, Drive Angry (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Witches of East End (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Fernanda Brandao, Olaf Schubert)


----------



## Pomm (23 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Bank Job
20:15 PRO 7, Last Samurai (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Die Bourne Identität
22:35 RTL II, Act of Valor
22:35 3sat, Die Stadt der Blinden
23:20 PRO 7, Centurion - Fight or Die

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:00 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (24 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Deep Impact
20:15 VOX, Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht
22:40 SAT.1, Mission: Impossible 3
00:00 RTL II, Basic Instinct

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League - Finale: Real Madrid - Atlético Madrid (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (25 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll
20:15 RTL II, V wie Vendetta (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Sixth Sense (gekürzt)
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Gift - Die dunkle Gabe
23:00 PRO 7, Faster

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:30 RTL II, Dexter (3 Folgen)
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (26 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 3sat, Die Mandela-Verschwörung
20:15 Einsfestival, Der Dämon in mir - The Woodsman
20:15 KABEL 1, 16 Blocks
22:20 KABEL 1, Hostage - Entführt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Bates Motel (2 neue Folgen)
22:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Kollegah, Mighty Oaks)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ingo Appelt, Helge Schneider)


----------



## Pomm (27 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Mr. Bill
20:15 TELE 5, Der rosarote Panther 2
23:15 WDR, Lost in Translation - Zwischen den Welten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ingmar Stadelmann, Johannes B. Kerner)


----------



## Pomm (28 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Asterix & Obelix gegen Cäsar
00:20 KABEL 1, The Host

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Crazy Ones (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, I Like the 90's (Folge 3 - Die Jahre 1994 & 1995)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Florian Schroeder, B-Girl Terra)


----------



## Pomm (29 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg (Kinofassung)
20:15 ServusTV, James Dean - Ein Leben auf der Überholspur
20:15 RTL, Brautalarm (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Red Riding Hood (Kinofassung)
22:00 ServusTV, 21 Gramm
22:10 KABEL 1, Equilibrium
22:35 RTL, Wanted (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Witches of East End (Neue Folge)
21:45 ARD, Sherlock: Der leere Sarg (Deutschlandpremiere der dritten Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ralf Heimann)


----------



## Pomm (30 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Dolmetscherin
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers
20:15 RTL II, Das Bourne Ultimatum
22:30 RTL II, Ohne Limit (Kinofassung)
23:40 ZDFneo, Below - Da unten hört dich niemand schreien

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:15 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (Das Finale der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (31 Mai 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Terminator: Die Erlösung (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Die Mumie (gekürzt)
22:15 PRO 7, Quarantäne
22:30 RTL II, John Q. - Verzweifelte Wut
00:35 ZDF, Fast & Furious - Neues Modell. Originalteile
00:45 RTL II, Die Stunde des Jägers

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:25 SPORT1, Fußball - Testspiel: Niederlande - Ghana (Anstoß: 20:30)
22:20 SPORT1, Fußball - Testspiel: Portugal - Griechenland (Aufzeichnung vom Tage)


----------



## Pomm (1 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers - Die Rache (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der Manchurian Kandidat
22:00 RTL II, Mad Max 2 - Der Vollstrecker
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Out of Time - Sein Gegner ist die Zeit
00:30 ARD, The Guard - Ein Ire sieht schwarz

*Serien-Tipps:*
23:15 SAT.1, Homeland (Finale der 3. Staffel)
23:55 RTL II, Dexter (3 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Testspiel: Deutschland - Kamerun (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (2 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, The Wrestler - Ruhm, Liebe, Schmerz
22:15 ZDF, Gone - Ich muss dich finden

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (Die beiden vorerst letzten Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Bates Motel (Das Finale der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Akte X - Die unheimlichen Fälle des FBI (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Heiner Lauterbach & Axel Prahl, Cro)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Deutsche SepakTakraw Nationalmannschaft)


----------



## MetalFan (2 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
22:30 KABEL 1, Running Man (mit Arnie)


----------



## Pomm (3 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Ein Fisch namens Wanda
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Ong-Bak: Wächter des Tempels

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Finale der 1. Staffel)
21:40 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alfons Schubeck & Attila Hildmann)


----------



## Pomm (4 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Minority Report
20:15 TELE 5, Meerjungfrauen küssen besser
22:25 TELE 5, Sleep Tight
22:45 RBB, Gilbert Grape - Irgendwo in Iowa

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Crazy Ones (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, I Like the 90's (Die Jahre 1996 & 1997)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Conchita Wurst, Bam Margera)


----------



## Pomm (5 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Soldat James Ryan (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Erin Brockovich
20:15 SRTL, Space Jam
22:50 VOX, Operation: Broken Arrow
23:45 KABEL 1, Die Verdammten des Krieges (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Witches of East End (Neue Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*

23:45 ARTE, Falsches Spiel (schon mal angekündigt, hoffe diesmal wird er auch ausgestrahlt, mit Lea Seydoux


----------



## Pomm (5 Juni 2014)

*Musik-Tipp:*
18:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2014 Live

Eins Plus berichtet 34 Stunden von Deutschlands größter Open-Air-Sause.

Ungewöhnlich: Kurz vor dem Start war das Eifel-Event noch nicht ausverkauft, am Ende werden aber wieder rund 80000 Fans die Rennbahn stürmen. Am Starttag entern neben dem Headliner Iron Maiden u. a. Pennywise und The Offspring die Bühne. Nicole Köster, Fred Peters und Kotta Dürr steuern Interviews und Hintergrundberichte bei. Täglich bis 8.6. - Die 29. Auflage des "Rock am Ring" wird auch die letzte am alten Standort sein. Veranstalter und Rennstreckenbetreiber konnten sich auf keinen neuen Vertrag für 2015 einigen. Eventuell zieht das Festival nach Mönchengladbach um. Am Nürburgring ist ein Nachfolgefestival mit dem Namen "Grüne Hölle" geplant.

oder im Livestream auf Einsplus.de


----------



## MetalFan (6 Juni 2014)

Iron Maiden habe ich gestern verpasst!   Dafür habe ich Folgendes gesehen...

Etwas spät, aber dank Mediathek möchte ich trotzdem darauf hinweisen.

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 ARD, Das Mädchen - Was geschah mit Elisabeth K.?

Noch bis zum 12.06.2014 online zu sehen.
Das Mädchen - Reportage & Dokumentation - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## Pomm (6 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Good Will Hunting
20:15 SAT.1, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Die Reise auf der Morgenröte (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, Taking Woodstock - Der Beginn einer Legende
20:15 RTL II, Scary Movie (gekürzt)
21:55 RTL II, Scary Movie 2 (gekürzt)
22:20 PRO 7, Machete (gekürzt)
23:30 ZDFneo, Kein Sterbenswort

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Testspiel: Deutschland - Armenien (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Musik-Tipp:*
18:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2014 Live


----------



## Pomm (7 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Banditen!
22:05 SAT.1, Born 2 Die
22:25 ServusTV, City of God
22:30 RTL II, Land of the Dead (gekürzt)
00:15 SAT.1, The Replacement Killers (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, TV total Autoball Weltmeisterschaft 2014

*Musik-Tipp:*
18:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2014 Live


----------



## MetalFan (8 Juni 2014)

Folgendes zum :rock:en möchte ich heute mal besonders highlighten! 

*Musik-Tipps:*
18:10 WDR Rockpalast Livestream, Annihilator @ RockHard Festival 2014
20:05 EinsPlus, Avenged Sevenfold @ RaR 2014
22:00 EinsPlus, Metallica @ RaR 2014


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juni 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Folgendes zum :rock:en möchte ich heute mal besonders highlighten!
> 
> *Musik-Tipps:*
> 18:10 WDR Rockpalast Livestream, Annihilator @ RockHard Festival 2014



15.15 Insomnium @ RockHard Festival 2014
16.30 Monster Magnet @ RockHard Festival 2014


----------



## Pomm (8 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Ides of March - Tage des Verrats
21:55 ServusTV, Die Reifeprüfung
22:15 RTL II, Jennifer's Body
22:30 PRO 7, Shutter Island
22:45 RTL, Safe - Todsicher (gekürzt)
00:10 SAT.1, Knockin' on Heaven's Door

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:45 ARD, Sherlock: Im Zeichen der Drei (Neue Folge)
00:25 RTL II, Dexter (Die letzten 3 Folgen der 5. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (9 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Hangover 2
20:15 SAT.1, Illuminati (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Ice Age 4 - Voll verschoben
22:05 VOX, A Perfect Getaway (Kinofassung)
22:10 RTL, The Grey - Unter Wölfen
22:10 PRO 7, Wir sind die Nacht
23:10 SAT.1, Shooter
23:30 ZDF, Das Mercury Puzzle

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ARD, Sherlock: Sein letzter Schwur (Das Finale der dritten Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (10 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Das Wunderkind Tate
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Damned United - Der ewige Gegner
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Hooligans
00:20 ZDF, The Green Mile

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Millers (Vorerst letzte Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (11 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Wunder von Bern
20:15 3sat, Jenseits von Afrika
22:45 RBB, Wüstenblume

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:20 PRO 7, The Crazy Ones (Neue Folge)
21:50 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
22:20 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, I Like the 90's (In der letzten Folge stehen Persönlichkeiten der 90er-Jahre im Blickpunkt)


----------



## Pomm (12 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Green Hornet
22:35 PRO 7, Carriers

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
19:50 ZDF, ZDF WM live: Der Countdown in Rio de Janeiro (Brasilien); 20.15 Eröffnungsfeier in São Paulo
22:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Eröffnungsspiel in São Paulo: Brasilien - Kroatien


----------



## Pomm (13 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Takers - The Final Job (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Geständnisse - Confessions of a Dangerous Mind
00:15 PRO 7, Vier Brüder

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Mexiko - Kamerun
20:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
21:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Spanien - Niederlande
23:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
00:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Chile - Australien


----------



## Pomm (14 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Braveheart (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Der Klient
22:10 RTL, Solomon Kane
22:30 RTL II, Hinter dem Horizont - Das Ende ist nur der Anfang

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe C: Kolumbien - Griechenland
20:15 ARD, WM live
21:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe D: Uruguay - Costa Rica
23:20 ARD, WM live
00:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe D: England - Italien
03:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe C: Elfenbeinküste - Japan


----------



## MetalFan (14 Juni 2014)

Ich werde mir heute Abend wohl Folgendes anschauen:

*Film-Tipp:*
22:00 EinsFestival, The Guard - Ein Ire sieht schwarz


----------



## Pomm (15 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, State of Play - Der Stand der Dinge
20:15 SIXX, Wen die Geister lieben
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Gattaca
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Daybreakers
22:35 PRO 7, Hell
23:45 RTL II, The Frighteners - Herr der Geister
00:25 PRO 7, Hostel (gekürzt)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe E: Schweiz - Ecuador
20:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
21:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe E: Frankreich - Honduras
23:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
00:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe F: Argentinien - Bosnien-Herzegowina


----------



## Pomm (16 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, WarGames - Kriegsspiele
22:15 ZDF, Am wilden Fluss
22:20 KABEL 1, Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Start der Serie / 2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Lange Nerd-Nacht mit 6 Folgen am Stück)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
16:10 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe G: Deutschland - Portugal
20:15 ARD, WM live
21:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe F: Iran - Nigeria
23:20 ARD, WM live
00:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe G: Ghana - USA


----------



## Pomm (17 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
23:15 WDR, Disturbia - Auch Killer haben Nachbarn

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (8 Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe H: Belgien - Algerien
20:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
21:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Brasilien - Mexiko
23:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
00:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe H: Russland - Südkorea


----------



## Pomm (18 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Chinese zum Mitnehmen
22:15 SAT.1, Anatomie

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
16:10 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Australien - Niederlande
20:15 ARD, WM live
21:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe B: Spanien - Chile
23:20 ARD, WM live
00:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe A: Kamerun - Kroatien


----------



## Pomm (19 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, 21
22:10 VOX, Hollow Man - Unsichtbare Gefahr (Kinofassung)
22:50 PRO 7, Lucky Number Slevin

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe C: Kolumbien - Elfenbeinküste
20:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
21:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe D: Uruguay - England
23:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
00:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe C: Japan - Griechenland


----------



## Pomm (20 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Das Schwiegermonster
23:25 RTL II, Ghost Ship
23:40 PRO 7, Shopping-Center King - Hier gilt mein Gesetz

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe D: Italien - Costa Rica
20:15 ARD, WM live
21:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe E: Schweiz - Frankreich
23:20 ARD, WM live
00:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe E: Honduras - Ecuador


----------



## Pomm (21 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Robin Hood - König der Diebe
20:15 RTL, Miss Undercover
20:15 VOX, Out of Sight
22:20 RTL, The Losers
23:30 ZDF, Elite Squad - Im Sumpf der Korruption

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe F: Argentinien - Iran
20:15 ARD, WM live
21:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe G: Deutschland - Ghana
23:30 ARD, WM live
00:00 ARD, Vorrunde, Gruppe F: Nigeria - Bosnien Herzegowina


----------



## Mandalorianer (21 Juni 2014)

*20:15 - 23:45 3sat (HD) Hurricane Festival 2014
Hurricane Festival 2014 im TV Programm: 20:15 - 21.06. - 3sat*


----------



## Pomm (22 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Tron: Legacy
20:15 SIXX, Eiskalte Engel (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Abyss - Abgrund des Todes
20:15 ARTE, Saturday Night Fever
23:30 RTL II, Red Corner
23:30 ARD, Willkommen bei den Rileys

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe H: Belgien - Russland
20:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
21:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe H: Südkorea - Algerien
23:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
00:00 ZDF, Vorrunde, Gruppe G: USA - Portugal


----------



## Pomm (23 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Kung Fu Hustle

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe B: Niederlande - Chile
18:00 Einsfestival, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe B: Australien - Spanien
20:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
20:35 ZDF, WM Club
22:00 ZDF, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe A: Kamerun - Brasilien
22:00 Einsfestival, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe A: Kroatien - Mexiko


----------



## Pomm (24 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Open Range - Weites Land
20:15 TELE 5, Kings of Rock - Tenacious D
23:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Glory
23:55 3sat, Femme Fatale

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (8 Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe D: Italien - Uruguay
18:00 ZDFinfo, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe D: Costa Rica - England
21:00 ZDF, ZDF WM live
22:00 ZDF, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe C: Griechenland - Elfenbeinküste
22:00 ZDFinfo, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe C: Japan - Kolumbien
00:20 ZDF, ZDF WM live


----------



## Pomm (25 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
22:20 SAT.1, Anatomie 2

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe F: Nigeria - Argentinien
18:00 Einsfestival, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe F: Bosnien-Herzegowina - Iran
20:15 ARD, WM live
20:35 ARD, WM Club
22:00 ARD, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe E: Ecuador - Frankreich / Honduras - Schweiz
22:00 Einsfestival, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe E: Honduras - Schweiz


----------



## Pomm (26 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, (T)Raumschiff Surprise - Periode 1
23:50 PRO 7, Rock'N'Rolla

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
16:05 ZDF, ZDF WM live
18:00 ZDF, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe G: USA - Deutschland
18:00 ZDFinfo, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe G: Portugal - Ghana
21:15 ZDF, ZDF WM live
22:00 ZDF, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe H: Algerien - Russland
22:00 ZDFinfo, Vorrunde 3. Spieltag, Gruppe H: Südkorea - Belgien
00:20 ZDF, ZDF WM live


----------



## Pomm (27 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Titanic
20:15 PRO 7, Die Muppets
22:05 RTL II, Hot Fuzz
22:15 ServusTV, Die durch die Hölle gehen
22:25 PRO 7, Blade: Trinity (gekürzt)
00:25 RTL II, Shaun of the Dead

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (28 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, The Score
20:15 VOX, Der Flug des Phoenix
20:15 RTL, Love Vegas (Kinofassung)
22:05 RTL, Cop Out - Geladen und entsichert
22:05 SAT.1, Final Call - Wenn er auflegt, muss sie sterben
23:55 SAT.1, Copykill

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Achtelfinale: Brasilien - Chile
20:15 ARD, WM live
22:00 ARD, Achtelfinale: Kolumbien - Uruguay


----------



## Pomm (29 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, In meinem Himmel
20:15 RTL, Der Plan
20:15 SIXX, Dein Ex - Mein Albtraum
20:15 RTL II, Mel Brooks' Spaceballs
23:55 NDR, Unthinkable - Der Preis der Wahrheit

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ARD, WM live
18:00 ARD, Achtelfinale: Niederlande - Mexiko
20:15 ARD, WM live
22:00 ARD, Achtelfinale: Costa Rica - Griechenland


----------



## Pomm (30 Juni 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Die eiserne Lady

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, WM live
18:00 ZDF, Achtelfinale: Frankreich - Nigeria
20:15 ZDF, WM live
22:00 ZDF, Achtelfinale: Deutschland - Algerien


----------



## Pomm (1 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Jumper
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Harsh Times - Leben am Limit

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (8 Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 ARD, More Than Honey - Bitterer Honig

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, WM live
18:00 ZDF, Achtelfinale: Argentinien - Schweiz
21:00 ZDF, WM live
22:00 ZDF, Achtelfinale: Belgien - USA


----------



## Pomm (2 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
20:15 SAT.1, Männerherzen
22:20 KABEL 1, Denn zum Küssen sind sie da

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 5 alte Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Zurück in die Zukunft II
20:15 PRO 7, X-Men
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Ja-Sager
22:25 KABEL 1, Die Truman Show
22:30 PRO 7, Underworld: Evolution

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:20 VOX, Crimes of the Century - Der Heckenschütze von Washington
23:15 VOX, Crimes of the Century - Waco - Massenselbstmord einer Sekte?


----------



## Pomm (4 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Liga der außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen
20:15 RTL II, Mr. Bean macht Ferien
21:55 RTL II, New York für Anfänger
21:55 ZDFneo, Cash - Abgerechnet wird zum Schluss

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Die Firma (Die letzten 2 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Last Man Standing (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 3. Staffel)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
16:10 ZDF, WM live
18:00 ZDF, Viertelfinale: Frankreich - Deutschland
20:30 ZDF, WM live
22:00 ZDF, Viertelfinale: Brasilien - Kolumbien


----------



## Pomm (4 Juli 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Fußball-WM 2014:*
> 16:10 ZDF, WM live
> 18:00 ZDF, Viertelfinale: Frankreich - Deutschland
> 20:30 ZDF, WM live
> 22:00 ZDF, Viertelfinale: Brasilien - Kolumbien



Sehe gerade das mir ein Fehler unterlaufen ist und die Spiele in der ARD übertragen werden und nicht im ZDF.


----------



## Pomm (5 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Chuck und Larry - Wie Feuer und Flamme
20:15 PRO 7, The Lazarus Project
22:10 SAT.1, Nicht auflegen!
22:20 RTL II, Dave
22:30 RTL, Wie ausgewechselt (Kinofassung)
23:45 SAT.1, Liberty Stands Still - Im Visier des Mörders

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
17:05 ZDF, WM live
18:00 ZDF, Viertelfinale: Argentinien - Belgien
21:00 ZDF, WM live
22:00 ZDF, Viertelfinale: Niederlande - Costa Rica


----------



## Pomm (6 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Cowboys & Aliens (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL, Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Honey
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die nackte Kanone
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Die nackte Kanone 2 1/2
22:05 RTL II, 8 Mile
22:45 PRO 7, Underworld Awakening


----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2014)

Ich werde wohl nie verstehen, wie man einen Film wie Stirb Langsam 3 um die Uhrzeit senden kann


----------



## Pomm (7 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Ziemlich beste Freunde
20:15 KABEL 1, xXx - Triple X (Kinofassung)
22:15 ZDF, Sherlock Holmes
22:45 KABEL 1, Extreme Rage

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (8 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Hustle & Flow
20:15 TELE 5, Verbraten und verkauft

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (8 Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
20:15 ZDF, WM live
22:00 ZDF, 1. Halbfinale: Brasilien - Deutschland


----------



## Pomm (9 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Männerherzen... und die ganz, ganz große Liebe
00:00 3sat, Walhalla Rising

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 5 alte Folgen)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
20:15 ARD, WM live
22:00 ARD, 2. Halbfinale: Argentinien - Niederlande


----------



## Pomm (10 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Zurück in die Zukunft III
20:15 KABEL 1, The Glass House (gekürzt)
22:35 PRO 7, Fright Night (Remake)
00:45 PRO 7, 28 Days Later

*Doku-Tipps:*
22:35 VOX, Crimes of the Century - Mord an John Lennon
23:35 VOX, Crimes of the Century - Andrea Yates - Sie tötete ihre eigenen Kinder


----------



## MetalFan (10 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Footloose (mit Julianne :drip


----------



## Pomm (11 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Türkisch für Anfänger
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers 3
20:15 RTL II, Daylight
20:15 ZDFneo, Ghostbusters
22:35 3sat, Bronson
23:30 PRO 7, Bad Boys II


----------



## Death Row (11 Juli 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 ARD, Türkisch für Anfänger



Vorher um 18:45 Uhr Start der gleichnamigen Serie.


----------



## Pomm (12 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, The Sixth Sense (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
20:15 PRO 7, 17 Again
20:15 RTL II, Der Mann in der eisernen Maske
22:05 SAT.1, Die Hochzeits-Crasher (Kinofassung)
22:25 RTL, From Paris with Love
22:25 PRO 7, Resident Evil
22:50 RTL II, Jim Carroll - In den Straßen von New York
00:30 WDR, Tropic Thunder

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
20:15 ZDF, WM live
22:00 ZDF, Spiel um Platz 3: Brasilien - Niederlande


----------



## Pomm (13 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Kill the Boss (gekürzt)
22:55 PRO 7, Resident Evil: Apocalypse (Kinofassung)

*Fußball-WM 2014:*
18:10 ARD, WM extra
19:20 ARD, Schlussfeier
20:15 ARD, WM live
21:00 ARD, Das Finale. Deutschland - Argentinien


----------



## Pomm (14 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Paulette - Die etwas andere Oma
22:00 ARTE, Rubber
22:15 ZDF, The Raven - Prophet des Teufels
22:25 KABEL 1, Predator
22:45 WDR, The American

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (4 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (15 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Dr. T and the Women
22:00 TELE 5, 24 Stunden Angst
22:25 ServusTV, Sightseers

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Juli 2014)

Hab noch einen 

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SuperRTL, Fast Girls (mit Lily James  )


----------



## Pomm (16 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Geisterschloss
20:15 TELE 5, Lars und die Frauen
22:50 SAT.1, Ocean's Twelve

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Die beiden letzten Folgen der 1. Staffel. Staffel 2 schließt am kommenden Mittwoch nahtlos an)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + alte Folge)


----------



## Death Row (17 Juli 2014)

20:15 Vox, Operation Walküre - Das Stauffenberg-Attentat
20:15 Kabel 1, Police Academy 6
22:00 Kabel 1, Scream 2 ((un)geschnitten?)


----------



## Pomm (18 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Master and Commander - Bis ans Ende der Welt
20:15 RTL II, Iron Sky - Wir kommen in Frieden (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Borat
22:00 RTL II, Ghettogangz 2 - Ultimatum (auch bekannt als Banlieue 13 - Ultimatum)


----------



## Pomm (19 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Transporter - The Mission
22:00 RTL, The New Daughter
22:10 SAT.1, Rush Hour 3
22:15 RTL II, Fletchers Visionen
22:40 PRO 7, Long Weekend
00:05 RTL, Devil

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Axel Stein vs. Michael Wendler


----------



## Pomm (20 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Der menschliche Makel
21:50 ARTE, Basic Instinct
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, Black Snake Moan
22:30 TELE 5, Dog Pound
23:00 PRO 7, Predators


----------



## Death Row (20 Juli 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 23:00 PRO 7, Predators



Ist der auch gekürzt?


----------



## MetalFan (20 Juli 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ist der auch gekürzt?



Ja, wenn auch nur "minimal". Dürften so 1-2 Minuten rausgeschnitten worden sein um die FSK-12-Freigabe für die Primetime zu erhalten.

ProSieben zeigt Prometheus zur Primetime


----------



## Pomm (21 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Der Gott des Gemetzels
20:15 KABEL 1, Mission: Impossible
22:30 KABEL 1, Mad Max (gekürzt)
23:55 ZDF, Easy Money - Spür die Angst

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Zwei wahnsinnig starke Typen
20:15 TELE 5, Bang Boom Bang - Ein todsicheres Ding
22:30 TELE 5, Riders - Die Cops im Nacken

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (23 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Catch Me If You Can
20:15 KABEL 1, Collateral (gekürzt)
22:50 KABEL 1, Breakdown (gekürzt)
23:05 SAT.1, Ocean's 13

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + alte Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
22.05 EINSFESTIVAL, God bless Ozzy Osbourne :rock:


----------



## Pomm (24 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Crazy, Stupid, Love
20:15 KABEL 1, Tage des Donners - Days of Thunder
20:15 ZDFneo, Grabgeflüster - Liebe versetzt Särge

*Doku-Tipps:*
22:35 VOX, Crimes of the Century - Der Bombenanschlag auf Oklahoma City
23:35 VOX, Crimes of the Century - Amanda Knox - Der Engel mit den Eisaugen


----------



## Pomm (25 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Beim ersten Mal
20:15 TELE 5, Undisputed - Sieg ohne Ruhm
20:15 ZDFneo, Cop Land (Kinofassung)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Im Fadenkreuz - Allein gegen alle
22:35 3sat, Tödliche Entscheidung - Before the Devil Knows You're Dead
23:00 RTL II, John Carpenters The Ward - Die Station


----------



## MetalFan (25 Juli 2014)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Black Sails (neue Serie, Pilotfolge in Spielfilmlänge)


----------



## Pomm (26 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Social Network
20:15 RTL, Mr. & Mrs. Smith
22:35 RTL, Lockout
22:50 PRO 7, The Butterfly Effect

*Sport-Tipps:*
18:00 SAT.1, Fußball - Telekom Cup: Hamburger SV - VfL Wolfsburg
20:15 SAT.1, Fußball - Telekom Cup: FC Bayern München - Borussia Mönchengladbach
22:05 ServusTV, Fußball - International Champions Cup: AS Roma - Manchester United
00:05 ServusTV, Fußball - International Champions Cup: Inter Mailand - Real Madrid


----------



## Pomm (27 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Good Bye, Lenin!
20:15 RTL, I, Robot
20:15 PRO 7, Der Diktator (Kinofassung)
22:00 PRO 7, The Devil's Double
22:00 RTL II, Mord nach Plan

*Sport-Tipp:*
16:00 SAT.1, Fußball - Telekom Cup: Spiel um Platz 3: Hamburger SV - Borussia Mönchengladbach
18:15 SAT.1, Fußball - Telekom Cup: Finale: VfL Wolfsburg - FC Bayern München
21:55 ServusTV, Fußball - International Champions Cup: Manchester City - AC Mailand (Live)


----------



## Pomm (28 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Wasser für die Elefanten
20:15 KABEL 1, Mission: Impossible 2 (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Knowing - Die Zukunft endet jetzt
22:50 KABEL 1, Mad Max - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (29 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Wahre Lügen (gekürzt)
20:15 SUPER RTL, Spy Kids
22:40 RTL NITRO, Ghettogangz – Die Hölle vor Paris (auch: Banlieue 13 – Anschlag auf Paris) (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (30 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Road to Perdition (gekürzt)
22:40 KABEL 1, The Untouchables - Die Unbestechlichen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7, New Girl (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + alte Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2014)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:30 ARTE, Monty Python live (mostly) - Ausschnitte aus der Reunion-Live Show :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (31 Juli 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, So spielt das Leben
20:15 ZDFneo, Wilde Kreaturen
22:10 KABEL 1, Joyride - Spritztour

*Sport-Tipps:*
18:45 Eurosport, Fußball - U19-EM: Finale in Budapest (Ungarn): Deutschland - Portugal
20:00 SPORT1, Fußball - Europa League: 3. Qualifikationsrunde, Hinspiel: FSV Mainz 05 - Asteras Tripolis


----------



## MetalFan (31 Juli 2014)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDF, Hannes Jaenicke: Im Einsatz für Elefanten


----------



## Pomm (1 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:00 ZDFneo, Auftrag Rache
22:15 ServusTV, Young Guns
22:25 RTL II, Crank (gekürzt)
23:45 PRO 7, Rogue - Im falschen Revier

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Black Sails (3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (2 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Rendezvous mit Joe Black
20:15 RTL, Findet Nemo
20:15 SAT.1, Fantastic Four (Kinofassung)
22:15 SAT.1, Projekt: Peacemaker
23:00 ZDF, Rocky Balboa
23:55 PRO 7, Ananas Express (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Larissa Marolt vs. Annica Hansen

*Sport-Tipps:*
22:05 ServusTV, Fußball - International Champions Cup: Real Madrid - Manchester United (Live)
00:35 ServusTV, Fußball - International Champions Cup: Liverpool FC - AC Mailand (Live)


----------



## Death Row (2 Aug. 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> 20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Larissa Marolt vs. Annica Hansen



Timer gesetzt


----------



## Pomm (3 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Die Truman Show
20:15 PRO 7, Die Kunst zu gewinnen - Moneyball
20:15 RTL, The Lucky One - Für immer der Deine
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Alexander (Kinofassung)
22:50 RTL II, Gefährliche Brandung
23:05 PRO 7, Blitz - Cop Killer vs. Killer Cop


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Aug. 2014)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:30 MDR, Bierland - Beerland:
Ein Amerikaner auf den Spuren der deutschen Bierseele, natürlich u.a. auf dem Oktoberfest oder dem Kölner Karneval


----------



## Pomm (4 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Mission: Impossible 3
20:15 SIXX, Freundschaft Plus
22:15 ZDF, Let Me In
22:45 WDR, Für das Leben eines Freundes
22:50 KABEL 1, Die Stunde der Patrioten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (5 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Das Comeback
20:15 SUPER RTL, Spy Kids 2 - Die Rückkehr der Superspione
22:20 TELE 5, Big Nothing
23:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Warrior

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (Start der Dramaserie / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (6 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Postman
22:45 ARD, Cloud Atlas - Der Wolkenatlas
00:00 KABEL 1, Sweetwater - Rache ist süß (mit January Jones)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:45 PRO 7, New Girl (Die bisher letzte Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + alte Folge)


----------



## Pomm (7 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, House Bunny
20:15 ZDF, Jesus liebt mich
20:15 ZDFneo, Mickey Blue Eyes - Mafioso wider Willen
20:15 Disney Channel, Liebling, ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft
22:20 KABEL 1, D.O.A. - Dead or Alive
23:15 ZDF, Black Gold
23:15 VOX, Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:00 SPORT1, Fußball - Europa League: 3. Qualifikationsrunde, Rückspiel: Asteras Tripolis - FSV Mainz 05


----------



## Pomm (8 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Voll auf die Nüsse
23:20 RTL II, Dawn of the Dead (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Start der Vampirserie / 2 Folgen) 
22:30 PRO 7, Black Sails (Die 2 letzten Folgen der ersten Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (9 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Top Gun - Sie fürchten weder Tod noch Teufel
20:15 SAT.1, Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
22:05 ServusTV, A Gang Story - Eine Frage der Ehre
22:20 RTL, Project X (Kinofassung)
23:50 RTL II, Darkman
00:10 SAT.1, Gothika


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Aug. 2014)

*Musik-Tipp:*

20:15, EINSPLUS - Mera Luna Live (22.45-00.00 spielen Within Temptation  )


----------



## Pomm (10 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Wir kaufen einen Zoo
20:15 ARTE, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
20:15 RTL, Green Lantern (Kinofassung)
21:40 3sat, Into the Wild - Die Geschichte eines Aussteigers
22:05 RTL II, Black Hawk Down (Kinofassung)
23:00 PRO 7, Gesetz der Rache (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (11 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, True Lies - Wahre Lügen (gekürzt)
22:05 BR, Frantic
22:15 ZDF, Inside Man
23:10 KABEL 1, Phantom-Kommando (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (12 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Crazy Heart
21:50 PRO 7 MAXX, Ricky Bobby - König der Rennfahrer (Kinofassung)
22:15 RTL NITRO, Unforgettable (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:35 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Super Cup: Real Madrid - FC Sevilla (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (13 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Philadelphia
20:15 TELE 5, The Birdcage - Ein Paradies für schrille Vögel
22:45 ARD, 3096 Tage
22:50 KABEL 1, Vertrauter Feind
23:45 ZDF, Insomnia - Schlaflos

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + alte Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
17:40 ZDF, Fußball - DFL-Supercup: Borussia Dortmund - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 18:00)


----------



## Pomm (14 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Prinz aus Zamunda
20:15 ZDFneo, Bean - Der ultimative Katastrophenfilm
20:15 Disney Channel, Liebling, jetzt haben wir ein Riesenbaby
22:55 ZDF, Lachsfischen im Jemen
00:35 ARD, Zeit des Erwachens

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Vatertage - Opa über Nacht (Holland-Sylvia hat wohl einen kleinen Kurzauftritt, da muss ich wohl mal gucken



)


----------



## MetalFan (15 Aug. 2014)

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (mit Laura Vandervoort :drip:, Start der ersten Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (15 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Good Will Hunting
20:15 PRO 7, Die Insel (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL NITRO, Lebenslänglich
22:10 ZDFneo, Insomnia - Schlaflos
22:25 RTL II, Black Death
23:05 PRO 7, 12 Monkeys
00:00 ZDFneo, The Big White - Immer Ärger mit Raymond

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Start der Mysteryserie)


----------



## Pomm (16 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Adèle und das Geheimnis des Pharaos
20:15 RTL, Nachts im Museum
20:15 SAT.1, Hangover
22:10 RTL II, Der 13te Krieger
22:15 ServusTV, All Beauty Must Die
23:15 SAT.1, Shoot 'Em Up
00:05 ZDF, Spy Game - Der finale Countdown

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Joey Kelly vs. Steffen Henssler


----------



## Pomm (17 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Die üblichen Verdächtigen
20:15 TELE 5, United (Sportdrama über die 1958 mit dem Flugzeug verunglückte Mannschaft von Manchester United)
20:15 PRO 7, The Watch - Nachbarn der 3. Art
20:15 RTL, The Day After Tomorrow
20:15 RTL II, Into the Blue
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Coneheads
22:25 RTL II, Deep Blue Sea
22:30 PRO 7, District 9


----------



## Pomm (18 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
21:40 ARTE, 50 Dead Men Walking - Der Spitzel
22:15 ZDF, Mr. Brooks - Der Mörder in dir (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 1. Hauptrunde: SG Dynamo Dresden - FC Schalke 04 (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (19 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Lebenszeichen - Proof of Life
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Enttarnt - Verrat auf höchster Ebene
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, The Devil's Double
23:40 RTL NITRO, Deadheads

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Play-off-Hinspiel: FC Kopenhagen - Bayer 04 Leverkusen (Anstoß: 20:45)
22:40 ServusTV, Fußball - Supercopa de España: Real Madrid - Atlético Madrid, Hinspiel (Anstoß: 23:00)


----------



## Pomm (20 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Auf Messers Schneide
20:15 TELE 5, Little Children (gekürzt)
22:45 ARD, Wir wollten aufs Meer
22:45 KABEL 1, The Contract

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Suburgatory (Neue Folge + alte Folge)


----------



## Pomm (21 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp
20:15 ZDF, Aushilfsgangster
20:15 ZDFneo, Twins - Zwillinge
22:15 VOX, Misery

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, , Fußball - Europa League: Play-off-Hinspiel: FK Sarajevo - Borussia Mönchengladbach (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (22 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Karate Kid
22:00 ZDFneo, Der Knochenjäger
22:05 RTL II, Training Day

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Bundesliga: Eröffnungsspiel: FC Bayern München - VfL Wolfsburg (Anstoß: 20:30)
22:20 ServusTV, Fußball - Supercopa de España: Rückspiel: Atlético Madrid - Real Madrid (Anstoß: 22:30)


----------



## Pomm (23 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
20:15 SAT.1, Rango (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Elizabeth
22:25 ServusTV, Hunting Party - Wenn der Jäger zum Gejagten wird
23:15 SAT.1, Lethal Weapon 3 - Die Profis sind zurück (Kinofassung)
23:30 RTL, Crank 2: High Voltage
00:15 WDR, Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle
00:30 ZDF, Das Relikt - Museum der Angst

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Tag X - Moment der Entscheidung


----------



## Pomm (24 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, American Pie: Das Klassentreffen (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Captain America - The First Avenger
20:15 RTL II, Keine halben Sachen
22:10 RTL II, Keine halben Sachen 2 - Jetzt erst recht!
22:40 TELE 5, Melancholia
22:45 PRO 7, Krieg der Götter
00:05 ARD, Monsters


----------



## Pomm (25 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Deep Impact
20:15 Einsfestival, Red (Im deutschen Fernsehen läuft der Film unter dem Titel Blutrot)
22:15 ZDF, Fast & Furious 5 (Kinofassung)
22:40 KABEL 1, D-Tox - Im Auge der Angst
23:15 NDR, Der Baader Meinhof Komplex (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (26 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFkultur, I Want Candy
20:15 ServusTV, Das verflixte 3. Jahr
20:15 TELE 5, Red Corner
22:05 ServusTV, Cadillac Man
22:40 TELE 5, The Killer Inside Me (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (27 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, 17 Mädchen
22:45 ARD, Das Schmuckstück
22:55 KABEL 1, Unbreakable - Unzerbrechlich

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, How I Met Your Mother (Großes Finale mit den letzten drei Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Play-off-Rückspiel: Bayer 04 Leverkusen - FC Kopenhagen (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (28 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Men in Black 3
22:10 VOX, Face/Off - Im Körper des Feindes
22:15 PRO 7, Men in Black 2

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, , Fußball - Europa League: Play-off-Rückspiel: Borussia Mönchengladbach - FK Sarajevo (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2014)

22:30 RTL, Adam sucht Eva (mit Nela Lee)

Ich mein: Hallo? Ein Haufen Nackter und mittendrin Nela? Ganz klarer Tipp!


----------



## Pomm (29 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Ich bin Nummer Vier
22:15 ZDFneo, Jackie Brown
22:35 PRO 7, Watchmen - Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
00:40 ZDFneo, From Dusk Till Dawn (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (30 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Das Experiment (gekürzt)
22:15 SAT.1, From Hell
22:20 RBB, Der Name der Rose
00:30 ZDF, Largo Winch - Tödliches Erbe
00:40 SAT.1, Irgendwann in Mexico

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Marco Schreyl vs. Thore Schölermann

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Unsere Mütter, unsere Großmütter im 2. Weltkrieg


----------



## Pomm (31 Aug. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Dark Shadows
20:15 PRO 7, Thor
20:15 RTL II, Contact
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Black Rain
22:40 PRO 7, Hancock (Kinofassung)
00:05 NDR, Der letzte Mohikaner (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (1 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
21:45 EinsPlus, Drei verliebte Diebe
22:15 ZDF, Largo Winch - Die Burma Verschwörung
22:45 KABEL 1, Flucht aus Absolom (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Schulz in the Box (Neue Folge)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Cro)


----------



## Pomm (2 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, The Score
20:15 TELE 5, Metro - Im Netz des Todes
22:35 RTL NITRO, Hide and Seek - Du kannst dich nicht verstecken
23:10 PRO 7 MAXX, The Host
23:15 WDR, Micmacs - Uns gehört Paris!

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (Start der Sitcom mit Anna Faris / 2 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bastian Pastewka)


----------



## Pomm (3 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Troja (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Zu scharf, um wahr zu sein
20:15 KABEL 1, Mut zur Wahrheit
22:15 TELE 5, Ju-On - The Grudge
22:45 ARD, Fair Game - Nichts ist gefährlicher als die Wahrheit
22:40 KABEL 1, Wehrlos - Die Tochter des Generals

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Länderspiel: Deutschland - Argentinien (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Michael Kessler, Christoph Seitz und SK Gaming)


----------



## Pomm (4 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht... (Kinofassung) 
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Wixxer
20:15 VOX, Johnny English - Jetzt erst recht
22:10 VOX, Inglourious Basterds

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (Start der Comedyserie mit Charlie Sheen als aggressiver Aggressionstherapeut / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:05 ZDFneo, Kessler ist...Matthias Steiner
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carl Einar Häckner, Frank Buschmann & Stefan Kretzschmar, Deutsche Nationalmannschaft im Schwertkampf Vollkontakt)


----------



## Pomm (5 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Simpsons - Der Film
20:15 RTL NITRO, Austin Powers - Spion in geheimer Missionarsstellung
22:00 RTL NITRO, Dogma
22:00 RTL II, Passwort: Swordfish
22:00 PRO 7, Final Destination 3 (gekürzt)
23:55 RTL II, Straßen in Flammen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, House of Cards (Die 2. Staffel als Marathonprogrammierung, bis 2:45)
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:45 SAT.1, Pastewka (Start der 7. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (6 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Piraten - Ein Haufen merkwürdiger Typen
20:15 VOX, 30 über Nacht
22:10 SAT.1, Starsky & Hutch
22:20 RBB, Der Name der Rose
00:55 ZDF, Der verbotene Schlüssel

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt


----------



## Pomm (6 Sep. 2014)

Habe noch was vergessen 

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, House of Cards (Die letzten sechs Folgen der 2. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (7 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen
20:15 ARTE, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Superman Returns
22:35 PRO 7, Abraham Lincoln Vampirjäger

*Sport-Tipp:*
19:45 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Vorberichte
20:45 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Schottland
22:30 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Highlights und Zusammenfassung der anderen Spiele


----------



## Pomm (8 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Nur noch 60 Sekunden (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Fire with Fire - Rache folgt eigenen Regeln (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Um 21.15 Uhr startet eine neue Folge. Zuvor ein einstündiger Rückblick auf Staffel 1)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Fortsetzung der 7. Staffel / 2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Bastian Pastewka, Beatsteaks)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dolly Buster, Jochen Breyer)


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Sep. 2014)

*Wie kan man 60 Sekunden kürzen*


----------



## Death Row (8 Sep. 2014)

Akrueger100 schrieb:


> *Wie kan man 60 Sekunden kürzen*



Vorher hieß der Film "3 Tage" 

Klick


----------



## Pomm (9 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Showtime

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel) 

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Maxi Gstettenbauer, Martin Münster)


----------



## Pomm (10 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Die Welle
20:15 KABEL 1, Außer Kontrolle
22:30 KABEL 1, Gegen die Zeit
22:45 ARD, Trespass - Auf Leben und Tod

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (Start der 2. Staffel / 3 Folgen am Stück) 
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Matze Knop, Kolja Spöri)


----------



## Pomm (11 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Stirb langsam 4.0 (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDF, Mutter muss weg
20:15 ZDFneo, Trennung mit Hindernissen
20:15 KABEL 1, Neues vom Wixxer

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:30 ZDFneo, Kessler ist...Heino
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christoph Kuch, Özcan Cosar, Dr. Christine Theiss)


----------



## Pomm (12 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
20:15 RTL II, Ein riskanter Plan
20:15 ZDFneo, Tron
21:45 ZDFneo, The 13th Floor - Bist du was du denkst?
22:20 RTL II, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung
22:50 PRO 7, Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:25 SAT.1, Pastewka (2 neue Folgen)
23:45 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Start der Serie) (Liev Schreiber ("Salt") regelt als sogenannter Fixer pikante Probleme der Reichen und Schönen in Hollywood)


----------



## Pomm (13 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, 2012
20:15 RTL II, Im Auftrag des Teufels (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Marley & Ich
20:15 SRTL, Asterix & Obelix gegen Caesar
23:05 RBB, The American
23:25 SAT.1, Hard Rain
23:55 ARD, Der Adler der neunten Legion

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Musikacts: Maroon 5 und Kiesza)


----------



## Pomm (14 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Good Morning, Vietnam
20:15 RTL, Zorn der Titanen
20:15 PRO 7, Die Abenteuer von Tim & Struppi - Das Geheimnis der Einhorn
20:15 RTL II, Mel Gibson - Der Patriot (gekürzt)


----------



## Pomm (15 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Todeszug nach Yuma (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - GoldenEye
22:15 SAT.1, Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
22:35 KABEL 1, Money Train

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Lenny Kravitz, Hozier)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dirk Nowitzki, Ralf Schmitz)


----------



## Pomm (16 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Dame, König, As, Spion
20:15 RTL NITRO, Men of Honor
22:00 TELE 5, Léon - Der Profi
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Hannibal Rising - Wie alles begann (gekürzt)
00:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Severance - Ein blutiger Betriebsausflug
00:50 ZDF, The Help

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jorge Gonzales, Mohammed Sahraoui)


----------



## Pomm (17 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Braveheart (gekürzt)
23:50 KABEL 1, Highlander
00:50 HR, Unthinkable - Der Preis der Wahrheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Charlotte Roche, Sandra Gal)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: 1. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: FC Bayern München - Manchester City (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (18 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
20:15 VOX, Das A-Team - Der Film (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Ein Vogel auf dem Drahtseil
22:35 VOX, Smokin' Aces

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:30 ZDFneo, Kessler ist...Michaela Schaffrath
22:45 ARD, Nuhr im Ersten
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ralph Eckert, Ralf Schmitz)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: 1. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: FC Everton - VfL Wolfsburg (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (19 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (gekürzt)
22:20 RTL II, Eraser
22:40 PRO 7, Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:25 SAT.1, Pastewka (2 neue Folgen)
00:30 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)


----------



## Death Row (19 Sep. 2014)

Geil Pro7: Von Indy erst Teil 4, dann 1 und ne Woche später 2 und 3 - natürlich mit Kürzungen


----------



## Pomm (20 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Ali (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Sherlock Holmes
20:15 RTL II, Vertical Limit
20:15 VOX, Die Trauzeugen
20:15 SRTL, Asterix & Obelix: Mission Kleopatra
22:50 SAT.1, Die etwas anderen Cops (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Bundesvision Song Contest 2014


----------



## Pomm (21 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Fast verheiratet (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Das größte Spiel seines Lebens
20:15 RTL II, Hitler - Aufstieg des Bösen
20:15 SIXX, Girls Club - Vorsicht bissig!
22:30 PRO 7, World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles
00:45 PRO 7, Cloverfield


----------



## Pomm (22 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Mosquito Coast
22:10 ARTE, Die letzte Flut
22:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Der Morgen stirbt nie

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Wotan Wilke Möhring & Elyas M'Barek, KRAFTKLUB)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sven Kohl & Alex Lorenz, Ali Güngörmüs)


----------



## Pomm (23 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Space Cowboys
20:15 ServusTV, Alles muss raus
20:15 RTL NITRO, The 6th Day (gekürzt)
22:00 ServusTV, Evil - Faustrecht
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, Buried - Lebend begraben
22:45 SRTL, Spione wie wir

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: MC Fitti, Torsten Sträter)


----------



## Pomm (24 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Selbst ist die Braut
00:25 KABEL 1, Open Water

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Neue Folge)
22:15 WDR, The Returned (Start der Dramaserie / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Melanie Müller und Jordan Carver, Mike Seebe)


----------



## Pomm (25 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
20:15 RTL, Source Code
20:15 VOX, My Week with Marilyn
20:15 ZDFneo, Schnappt Shorty
22:10 Einsfestival, The Guard - Ein Ire sieht schwarz

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:30 ZDFneo, Kessler ist...Markus Kavka
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Otto Waalkes und Mirco Nontschew, Dr. Dr. Gert Mittring)


----------



## Pomm (26 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Disturbia (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, King Kong (Kinofassung)
22:30 PRO 7, The Crazies - Fürchte deinen Nächsten (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Der Dämon in mir - The Woodsman

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:25 SAT.1, Pastewka (2 neue Folgen)
00:30 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (27 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Rum Diary
20:15 VOX, Auf der Jagd
20:15 SRTL, Asterix bei den Olympischen Spielen
22:15 SAT.1, Firewall
22:30 ServusTV, Ein einfacher Plan
22:40 RTL II, Blow
00:25 SAT.1, Panic Room

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Das große ProSieben Promiboxen


----------



## Pomm (28 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Marvel's The Avengers
20:15 PRO 7, Blind Side - Die große Chance
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Heist - Der letzte Coup
20:15 RTL II, Die Wolke
22:00 SIXX, Long Weekend
22:25 RTL II, Insidious
23:05 PRO 7, American History X
23:45 RTL, Drag Me to Hell


----------



## Pomm (29 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 3sat, Albert Schweitzer - Ein Leben für Afrika
22:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Die Welt ist nicht genug

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Zach Braff, Clueso)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Elyas M'Barek und Christoph Maria Herbst, Joey Kelly)


----------



## MetalFan (29 Sep. 2014)

*Doku-Tipp:*
18:50 ZDFinfo, Mythos BVB - Die Dortmund-Story


----------



## Pomm (30 Sep. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Coach Carter
20:15 SRTL, Mein Freund, der Delfin
22:00 TELE 5, Black Sheep (gekürzt)
23:40 TELE 5, John Dies at the End

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Space Frogs, Kai Magnus Sting)


----------



## Pomm (1 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Umständlich verliebt
20:15 KABEL 1, Verrückt nach Mary (Kinofassung)
22:40 KABEL 1, The Girl Next Door (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (Das Finale der 2. Staffel in zwei Teilen)
22:05 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Neue Folge)
22:15 WDR, The Returned (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Reinhold Beckmann, Sven Kohl und Alex Lorenz)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 2. Spieltag: RSC Anderlecht - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (2 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Fast & Furious - Neues Modell. Originalteile
20:15 ZDFneo, Be Cool - Jeder ist auf der Suche nach dem nächsten großen Hit
22:15 VOX, Death Race (gekürzt)
00:00 ARTE, Mad Circus - Eine Ballade von Liebe und Tod

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Neue Folge)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)
23:15 RTL II, Californication (Die komplette 6. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:35 ZDFneo, Kessler ist...Jörn Schlönvoigt
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Volker Paul, Enissa Amani)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: 2. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: FC Zürich - Borussia Mönchengladbach (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (3 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Gefährten
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Tage des Donners - Days of Thunder
20:15 RTL II, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider
22:15 RTL II, Blade (gekürzt)
22:45 KABEL 1, Copykill
23:05 PRO 7, Der Soldat James Ryan
23:15 ZDFneo, Blues Brothers (Kinofassung)
00:20 SAT.1, Hostage - Entführt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (4 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
20:15 SAT.1, Star Trek
22:05 ServusTV, Lawless - Die Gesetzlosen
23:05 RBB, Cloud Atlas - Der Wolkenatlas
23:35 PRO 7, The Illusionist

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Lenny Kravitz, Megan Fox, Ralf Schmitz, Tokio Hotel, Bryan Adams, Diane Keaton, Christine Urspruch, Musical 'Das Wunder von Bern')


----------



## Pomm (5 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Ted (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Jack Reacher (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Unterwegs nach Cold Mountain
20:15 SIXX, Fools Rush In - Herz über Kopf
23:05 PRO 7, The Mechanic


----------



## Pomm (6 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Die Wand
22:15 ZDF, James Bond 007: Stirb an einem anderen Tag
22:40 KABEL 1, Resident Evil

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Tokio Hotel, Denzel Washington)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wotan Wilke Möhring & Antoine Monot, Jr., Luke Mockridge)


----------



## Pomm (7 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Meerjungfrauen küssen besser
20:15 RTL NITRO, Stargate
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Krieg der Götter
22:40 TELE 5, Mr. Brooks - Der Mörder in dir (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 Disney Channel, Mission Freundlichkeit - Mein 100 Tage Experiment (Weil die Gesellschaft verroht, startet Jan Köppen ein Experiment. Er will 100 Tage zu allen freundlich sein, verschenkt Blumen, interessiert sich für die Leute, sucht Mitstreiter. Diesmal gesellt sich Mateo Jaschik von Culcha Candela zu ihm, um Passanten aufs Straßensofa zu bitten.)


----------



## Pomm (8 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich
22:30 KABEL 1, Die Hochzeit meines besten Freundes

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (Das Finale der 2. Staffel)
22:05 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Neue Folge)
22:15 WDR, The Returned (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christiane Stenger, Alexander Marcus)


----------



## Pomm (9 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, The Green Mile
20:15 KABEL 1, Cool Runnings
20:15 ZDFneo, Notting Hill
22:25 KABEL 1, Die Geistervilla

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Vampire Diaries (Letzte Folge der 5. Staffel)
22:05 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany (Start der 4. Staffel)
22:35 ZDFneo, Kessler ist...Joachim Llambi
23:15 ZDFneo, Deutschland von außen: Brasilien
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Teddy Teclebrahn, Dr. Mathias Rösch)


----------



## Pomm (10 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Krieg der Welten
20:15 RTL II, Bulletproof Monk (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Bandidas
22:20 RTL II, Last Boy Scout (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Requiem for a Dream
22:45 PRO 7, Minority Report

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)
22:30 SAT.1, Pastewka (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 7. Staffel)
23:45 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Death Row (10 Okt. 2014)

Pomm schrieb:


> 22:35 3sat, Requiem for a Dream



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen. Ist allerdings harter Tobak, wenn auch sehr lehrreich was Drogen anstellen können!


----------



## Pomm (11 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Batman Begins
20:15 VOX, Duplicity - Gemeinsame Geheimsache
22:10 SAT.1, Der Anschlag
23:00 PRO 7, Spider-Man 2
23:00 ZDF, James Bond - 007 jagt Dr. No
00:40 ARD, Im Vorhof der Hölle

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:00 Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Polen - Deutschland


----------



## Pomm (12 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Amazing Spider-Man
20:15 RTL, 96 Hours - Taken 2 (gekürzt)
22:05 RTL II, Männertrip (Kinofassung)
23:05 PRO 7, Spider-Man 3
23:45 NDR, Die Fliege


----------



## Pomm (13 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Aliens - Die Rückkehr (gekürzt)
22:45 ZDF, The Sentinel - Wem kannst du trauen?
23:30 KABEL 1, Alien 3 (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Farin Urlaub, Megan Fox, Future Islands)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: dB Drag Racing, Ingmar Stadelmann, Farid)


----------



## Death Row (13 Okt. 2014)

20:15 ZDF, Alles muss raus - Eine Familie rechnet ab
(mit _Josefine Preuß_)


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Okt. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> 20:15 ZDF, Alles muss raus - Eine Familie rechnet ab
> (mit _Josefine Preuß_)



und Lisa Martinek


----------



## Pomm (14 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Im Feuer
20:15 TELE 5, Mulan - Legende einer Kriegerin
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, Blitz - Cop Killer vs. Killer Cop (gekürzt)
23:15 WDR, The Messenger - Die letzte Nachricht

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:05 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Chris Tall, Die Deutschen Meister im Kartoffelschälen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Irland


----------



## Pomm (15 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Precious - Das Leben ist kostbar
20:15 KABEL 1, 8 Blickwinkel
22:00 KABEL 1, Spiel auf Zeit

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, Devious Maids (Start der Serie / 2 Folgen)
22:05 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Neue Folge)
22:15 WDR, The Returned (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ferhat Satan, Dr. Mario Ludwig)


----------



## Pomm (16 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, ...und dann kam Polly
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Hochzeits-Crasher (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Transporter 3
22:15 VOX, Terminator (gekürzt)
22:30 KABEL 1, Der Fluch - The Grudge (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)
22:50 ARTE, Rectify (Start der Serie / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
23:15 ZDFneo, Deutschland von außen: Rumänien
23:35 PRO 7, TV total Headis Spezial


----------



## Pomm (17 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Das Leben ist nichts für Feiglinge
20:15 RTL II, Zurück in die Zukunft
20:15 PRO 7, The Dark Knight (gekürzt)
21:40 ZDFneo, The Scorpion King (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Helden der Nacht
23:15 PRO 7, Hellboy

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)
00:30 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (18 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Nach 7 Tagen ausgeflittert
20:15 SRTL, Asterix - Sieg über Cäsar
22:45 SAT.1, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an (Kinofassung)
00:55 ARD, Tödliche Versprechen - Eastern Promises

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Himmel oder Hölle


----------



## Pomm (19 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schutzengel (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Battleship
20:15 RTL II, American Pie
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Stunde der Patrioten
23:05 PRO 7, Shooter


----------



## Pomm (20 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Die letzte Versuchung Christi
22:10 KABEL 1, Alien - Die Wiedergeburt (Kinofassung)
23:15 NDR, Zeit des Erwachens

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Dracula (Start der Serie mit Jonathan Rhys Meyers)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Florian David Fitz, Milky Chance)


----------



## Pomm (21 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, big (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der Fluch der goldenen Blume

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Robin Hood - König der Diebe
20:15 SIXX, Rebell in Turnschuhen (mit Missy Peregrym)
23:20 KABEL 1, Die Legende des Zorro

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, Devious Maids (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 SRTL, Pretty Little Liars (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 3. Spieltag: Galatasaray Istanbul - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Death Row (22 Okt. 2014)

19:05 RTL, Alles Was Zählt (erste Folge mit LaFee  )


----------



## Pomm (23 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Lara Croft - Die Wiege des Lebens
22:25 3sat, Taking Woodstock - Der Beginn einer Legende

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 SIXX, American Horror Story (Start der 3. Staffel)
22:10 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)
22:45 ARTE, Rectify (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: 3. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: Borussia Mönchengladbach - Apollon Limassol (Anstoß: 21:05)

*Doku-Tipps:*
22:30 VOX, Angelina Jolie - Wilde Seele, weiches Herz
23:25 ZDFneo, Deutschland von außen: Namibia


----------



## Pomm (24 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, 21 Jump Street
20:15 RTL II, Iron Man
20:15 ZDFneo, Hurricane
22:30 PRO 7, Zombieland
22:35 3sat, Gesetz der Straße - Brooklyn's Finest
00:15 PRO 7, Wolf Creek

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Die letzten acht Folgen der finalen 5. Staffel im Doppelpack)
23:30 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (25 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Asterix und Kleopatra
22:30 SAT.1, Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123
23:55 TELE 5, American Werewolf

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt
22:15 RTL, Der Deutsche Comedy Preis 2014

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Die größte Band der Welt - 50 Jahre Rolling Stones


----------



## Pomm (26 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, John Carter - Zwischen zwei Welten
20:15 PRO 7, Magic Mike
20:15 RTL II, Lord of War - Händler des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Wild Bill
22:40 PRO 7, The Expendables 2 (gekürzt)
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Taxi Driver


----------



## Pomm (27 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fantastic Four (Kinofassung)
22:10 ARTE, Sin Nombre - Zug der Hoffnung
22:15 ZDF, The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung
22:25 KABEL 1, 28 Days Later (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Dracula (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Die Fantastischen Vier, Kasabian)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dennis aus Hürth, Dr. Felix Brych)


----------



## Pomm (28 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, True Grit
20:15 TELE 5, Fido - Gute Tote sind schwer zu finden (gekürzt)
22:00 RTL NITRO. Halloween H20 - 20 Jahre später
22:00 TELE 5, Juan of the Dead
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, No Country for Old Men

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Finale der 11. Staffel + eine alte Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 3. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jürgen Domian, Carl-Einar Häckner)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 2. Hauptrunde: FC St. Pauli - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (29 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Lakeview Terrace
20:15 SIXX, Nick und Norah - Soundtrack einer Nacht
22:35 KABEL 1, Snatch - Schweine und Diamanten

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:15 PRO 7, Devious Maids (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ralph Ruthe)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 2. Hauptrunde: Hamburger SV - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (30 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Erbarmungslos (leicht gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Ocean's Eleven
20:15 ZDFneo, Ghostbusters
22:35 VOX, Lethal Weapon 2 - Brennpunkt L. A.
23:10 KABEL 1, Die Flucht von Alcatraz
23:15 SWR, Besser geht's nicht

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:00 ARTE, Lilyhammer (Start der Serie / 2 Folgen)
22:05 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ARTE, Rectify (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:25 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Katrin Bauerfeind)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Cindy aus Marzahn, Till Brönner)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:25 ZDFneo, Deutschland von außen: Lettland


----------



## Pomm (31 Okt. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Inside Man
20:15 PRO 7, Das gibt Ärger (Kinofassung)
22:10 PRO 7, Constantine
23:35 ZDFneo, Largo Winch - Tödliches Erbe
00:45 PRO 7, Wrong Turn

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (2 neue Folgen)
23:45 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (1 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Alice im Wunderland
20:15 SAT.1, The Day After Tomorrow
22:10 TELE 5, Grabbers
22:30 PRO 7, Scary Movie 4
22:45 SAT.1, I Am Legend (Kinofassung)
00:40 ARD, Dinner für Spinner

*Comedy-Tipp:*
22:30 RTL, Michael Mittermeier live! Blackout


----------



## Pomm (2 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Life of Pi: Schiffbruch mit Tiger
20:15 RTL II, American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet (Kinofassung)
22:55 PRO 7, Tödliches Kommando - The Hurt Locker


----------



## Pomm (3 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Descendants - Familie und andere Angelegenheiten
20:15 KABEL 1, Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
22:15 ZDF, Sleepless Night - Nacht der Vergeltung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Dracula (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: David Guetta, Westernhagen)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Michael Mittermeier, Philipp Stollenmayer)


----------



## Pomm (4 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, 40 Tage und 40 Nächte
22:00 TELE 5, 12 Monkeys
22:35 RTL NITRO. The Hills Have Eyes - Hügel der blutigen Augen (gekürzt)
22:45 ARD, Das Leben der Anderen
00:40 TELE 5, Dead Snow

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:00 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Vincent Pfäfflin)


----------



## Pomm (5 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Adventureland
20:15 KABEL 1, Galaxy Quest - Planlos durchs Weltall
20:15 TELE 5, Dead Man Walking

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:15 PRO 7, Devious Maids (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tim Mälzer, Ross Antony)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: 4. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: FC Bayern München - AS Rom (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:15 ZDF, HUNGER! 

(Die Weltbevölkerung wächst dreimal schneller als die Agrarwirtschaft: Eskalieren Hungersnöte zwangsläufig?

2050 werden ca. 10 Mrd. Menschen die Erde bevölkern. Dennoch, so Experten, bräuchte niemand zu hungern, wenn wir nachhaltiger wirtschaften. Claus Kleber und Co-Autorin Angela Andersen reisten u. a. nach Indien, Mexiko und Sierra Leone, um Missstände in der Agrarproduktion aufzuzeigen: Verschwendung, Misswirtschaft, Gewinnsucht. Die Suche nach Lösungsansätzen führte das Team u. a. nach China. 2. Teil "Durst": 11.11.)


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2014)

Für Nachteulen und meinen Rekorder

Nacht auf Freitag

*Show-Tipp:*
03:15 SWR, Nachtcafé - Das Beste - Schönheit siegt?! (Gast: Diane Kruger :WOW


----------



## Hehnii (6 Nov. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> *Show-Tipp:*
> 03:15 SWR, Nachtcafé - Das Beste - Schönheit siegt?! (Gast: Diane Kruger :WOW



Schönheit siegt? ......und was will Diane dann da???


----------



## Pomm (6 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Welcome to the Jungle (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Ghostbusters 2
22:10 VOX, The Rite - Das Ritual

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:00 ARTE, Lilyhammer (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:25 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Pegah Feradony)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ulrich Huber, Alexander Hartmann)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Gruppenphase, 4.Spieltag: VfL Wolfsburg - FC Krasnodar (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (7 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Trust - Blindes Vertrauen
20:15 PRO 7, Surrogates - Mein zweites Ich
20:15 RTL II, Die Frau in Schwarz (vermutlich gekürzt)
22:05 RTL II, Interview mit einem Vampir
22:05 PRO 7, Attack the Block
22:35 3sat, Cleaner - Sein Geschäft ist der Tod

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
21:10 SIXX, Bitten (Letzte Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Breaking Bad (Die vier finalen Folgen)
23:45 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
23:15 ZDFneo, ATM - Tödliche Falle (mit Alice Eve  )


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2014)

*Sport-Tipp:*

*ab 12:45 SAT.1 das Fed-Cup-Finale *

Die Übertragungszeiten:
Samstag, 8. November: Die ersten beiden Einzel
Ab 12:45 Uhr: Petra Kvitova - Andrea Petkovic
Im Anschluss: Lucie Safarova - Angelique Kerber

Sonntag, 9. November: Die letzten beiden Einzel und das abschließende Doppel
Ab 12:45 Uhr: Angelique Kerber - Petra Kvitova
Andrea Petkovic - Lucie Safarova
Sabine Lisicki / Julia Görges - Andrea Hlavackova / Lucie Hradecka

*Fed-Cup-Finale: Tschechien-Deutschland im kostenlosen Livestream*


----------



## Pomm (8 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Super 8
20:15 ServusTV, Good Bye, Lenin!
21:30 3sat, Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
22:25 ServusTV, Serpico
23:05 RBB, Fair Game - Nichts ist gefährlicher als die Wahrheit
00:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt
00:40 ARD, Judge Dredd

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Gäste: Hugh Grant, Iris Berben, Herbert Grönemeyer, Conchita Wurst, Andreas Gabalier, Mirjam Weichselbraun, Eckart von Hirschhausen, Toni Garrn, One Direction, Jennifer Lawrence, Josh Hutcherson, Liam Hemsworth)
20:15 PRO 7, Die große TV total Stock Car Crash Challenge 2014 (Musikacts: Nickelback, Kraftklub)


----------



## Pomm (9 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games
20:15 ARTE, Zeit des Erwachens
22:40 SIXX, Eine verhängnisvolle Affäre
23:10 PRO 7, V wie Vendetta


----------



## Pomm (10 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Gran Torino
22:15 ZDF, Die Bourne Verschwörung
22:35 SAT.1, Die letzte Festung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Dracula (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Tim Mälzer, Kiesza)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sasha, Moritz Neumeier)


----------



## Pomm (11 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Wie werde ich ihn los - In 10 Tagen?
20:15 TELE 5, King Ralph
22:15 TELE 5, Splice - Das Genexperiment

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine alte Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Dr. Christian Rätsch)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, DURST! (Teil 2 der Doku von Angela Andersen und Claus Kleber)


----------



## Pomm (12 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Terminal
20:15 3sat, Cargo
22:00 3sat, Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums
22:50 KABEL 1, Der Club der Teufelinnen
23:05 TELE 5, Dead Silence - Ein Wort und du bist tot (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:15 PRO 7, Devious Maids (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bürger Lars Dietrich, Amaryllis26)


----------



## Pomm (13 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, X-Men Origins: Wolverine (gekürzt)
22:15 VOX, Kill Bill: Volume 1 (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Lilyhammer (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Bambi 2014
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:30 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Hugo Egon Balder)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Eko Fresh, Jenke von Wilmsdorff)


----------



## Pomm (14 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Tourist
20:15 ZDFneo, City by the Sea
20:15 RTL II, ...und dann kam Polly
22:00 ZDFneo, Donnie Brasco (Kinofassung)
22:25 PRO 7, War (gekürzt)
00:40 RTL II, Ronin

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
00:00 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Gibraltar (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (15 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Planet der Affen: Prevolution
20:15 ServusTV, Die Waffen der Frauen
20:15 SRTL, Asterix erobert Rom
23:00 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Liebesgrüße aus Moskau
00:40 ARD, Red Eye - Nachtflug in den Tod

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:10 RTL, Boxen - Countdown
22:45 RTL, Boxen - WM im Schwergewicht: Wladimir Klitschko (Ukraine) vs. Kubrat Pulev (Bulgarien)


----------



## Pomm (16 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, The Dark Knight Rises
20:15 PRO 7, Für immer Liebe
20:15 ARTE, Melancholia
22:00 RTL II, Rush Hour 2
22:30 PRO 7, Salt (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (17 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Forrest Gump
22:15 ZDF, Das Bourne Vermächtnis
22:40 KABEL 1, Constantine
23:05 SAT.1, Road to Perdition

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Finale der 7. Staffel + eine alte Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Dracula (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jason Segel, Angus and Julia Stone)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Buddy Ogün, Anna-Maria Hefele)


----------



## Pomm (18 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, The Deep
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Triangle – Die Angst kommt in Wellen
22:25 SRTL, Ich liebe dich zu Tode
22:25 ZDFkultur, Tetsuo – The Bullet Man
23:35 ZDFkultur, Outrage

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mom (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Barbara Schöneberger, Vier weiße Löwenbabys und Tiertrainer Martin Lacey jr.)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Länderspiel: Spanien - Deutschland (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (19 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Catch Me If You Can
23:20 KABEL 1, Heat

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:15 PRO 7, Devious Maids (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wigald Boning, Farhad Vladi)


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2014)

Hätte noch einen

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Nova Zembla (mit Doutzen Kroes!!  )


----------



## Pomm (20 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht...
20:15 KABEL 1, Die etwas anderen Cops (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Matrix (gekürzt)
22:35 KABEL 1, Shopping-Center King - Hier gilt mein Gesetz
23:00 VOX, Matrix Reloaded

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Lilyhammer (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:30 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Herbert Feuerstein)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Harald Glööckler, Stefanie Kloß)


----------



## Pomm (21 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Duell der Magier
20:15 RTL II, R.E.D. - Älter, härter, besser (gekürzt)
22:00 ZDFneo, Die üblichen Verdächtigen
22:35 PRO 7, Priest (Kinofassung)
23:05 3sat, Jackie Brown

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
00:30 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany (1. Liveshow)


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Nov. 2014)

Hätte auch noch ein paar 

*Film-Tipps:*
22:05 TELE5, SchleFaz: *Sharknado 2* (Fortsetzung des Meisterwerks  )
22:15 SERVUS TV, *Tropfen auf heiße Steine* (wer was für Ludivine Sagnier über hat - so wie ich - lohnenswert)
03:20 ZDF, *Dazed and Confused* (für Nachteulen: tolle Komödie mit Matthew McConaughey, Ben Affleck, Milla Jovovich,...)

*Doku-Tipps:*
21:45 ARTE, Busenwunder - Geheimnisse eines herausragenden Körperteils 
22:35 3SAT, Kennwort Kino: Porträt Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Pomm (22 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten (Kinofassung)
20:15 BR, Das Schwein von Gaza
20:15 SRTL, Asterix - Operation Hinkelstein
23:55 SAT.1, Centurion - Fight or Die
00:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Man lebt nur zweimal

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt


----------



## Akrueger100 (22 Nov. 2014)

Nicht vergessen ab 20:15 ist auf Tele5 wieder



Zeit

20:15 Tele5 Shark Attack III- Megalodon

22:06 Sand Sharks

00:00 Sharknado 2 Wiederholung


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Nov. 2014)

Ist wohl eine Themen-Woche bei Arte zum 100ten Geburtstag 

*Doku-Tipp:*
22.20 ARTE, Bra Wars - Hollywoods Affäre mit dem BH


----------



## Pomm (23 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten
20:15 PRO 7, Looper (gekürzt)
22:00 RTL II, Alien vs. Predator (Kinofassung)
22:30 TELE 5, Der Mondmann
22:40 PRO 7, Jumper


----------



## Pomm (24 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Das Schwiegermonster
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop
22:25 SAT.1, Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
23:15 ZDF, Das Leben des David Gale

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Dracula (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Sasha, H.P. Baxxter, Alligatoah)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Paula Lambert, Campino)


----------



## MetalFan (24 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Das Zeugenhaus (TV-Nachkriegsdrama mit Starbesetzung aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum.)


----------



## Pomm (25 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Coyote Ugly (Kinofassung)
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Running Scared
22:10 TELE 5, Cliffhanger - Nur die Starken überleben
00:25 TELE 5, Der blutige Pfad Gottes

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:45 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (26 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Familienfest und andere Schwierigkeiten
20:15 KABEL 1, Das geheime Fenster
22:25 KABEL 1, Die Rocky Horror Picture Show
23:15 HR, Im Vorhof der Hölle

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:15 PRO 7, Devious Maids (Finale der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:25 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Nora Tschirner, Extrembotaniker Jürgen Feder)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: 5. Spieltag: Gruppenphase: Bayer 04 Leverkusen - AS Monaco (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (27 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Love and Other Drugs - Nebenwirkung inklusive
20:15 ZDFneo, Ich, du und der andere
22:15 VOX, Matrix Revolutions

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:30 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann
23:40 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Boris Nikolai Konrad, Markus Krebs)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - Europa League: Gruppenphase, 5. Spieltag: Villarreal CF - Borussia Mönchengladbach (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (28 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Fluch der Karibik
20:15 ZDFneo, Bank Job
22:00 RTL II, Safe - Todsicher (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Revolution (Start der Sci-Fi-Serie / 4 Folgen am Stück)
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
23:45 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (29 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Der Ruf der Wale
20:15 Disney Channel, Aladdin
22:35 ServusTV, Leben und Sterben in L.A
00:15 WDR, Platoon
00:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Leben und sterben lassen
00:40 ARD, Burn After Reading - Wer verbrennt sich hier die Finger?

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, TV total Turmspringen 2014


----------



## Pomm (30 Nov. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers
20:15 ARTE, Die Reifeprüfung
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Das Versprechen
20:15 SIXX, Umständlich verliebt


----------



## Pomm (1 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon - Zwei stahlharte Profis (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Santa Clause - Eine schöne Bescherung
22:25 3sat, Good Will Hunting

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Dracula (Nach 10 Folgen endet die Serie bereits. Vox zeigt das Finale im Doppelpack)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Haftbefehl, The Smashing Pumpkins)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: David Garrett, Torge Oelrich)


----------



## Pomm (2 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Super 8
20:15 RTL NITRO, Akte X - Der Film
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, Cloverfield
22:30 RTL NITRO, Mimic (Kinofassung)
23:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Undisputed 2

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Friends with Better Lives (Start der Comedyserie / 2 Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (2 neue Folgen) 

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bjarne Mädel)

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Kill Zone USA
20:15 3sat, We Feed the World
21:50 3sat, Der Banker - Master of the Universe


----------



## Pomm (3 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Cast Away - Verschollen
23:15 KABEL 1, Pandorum
00:10 TELE 5, Rosemaries Baby

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 NDR, Der Tatortreiniger (Fortsetzung der 3. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Friends with Better Lives (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Die PS-Profis Jean Pierre Kraemer & Sidney Hoffmann, Atze Schröder)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 ARTE, J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Pomm (4 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Freundschaft Plus
20:15 ZDFneo, Patch Adams
20:15 VOX, Ice Age
22:00 VOX, Rambo
22:25 3sat, Rumble Fish

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 SIXX, American Horror Story (Neue Folge)
22:10 RTL NITRO, Anger Management (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:35 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Dirk Stermann)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Joko Winterscheid & Klaas Heufer-Umlauf, Martin Rütter)


----------



## Pomm (5 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fluch der Karibik 2
20:15 ZDFneo, Spy Game - Der finale Countdown
22:10 ZDFneo, Léon - Der Profi (gekürzt)
22:20 RTL II, Bad Boys (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, American Gangster

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Revolution (2 neue Folgen)
00:45 ZDF, Ray Donovan (Finale der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichsten Hits des Jahres 2014
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany - Halbfinale
21:15 ZDF, Menschen 2014


----------



## Pomm (6 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
17:40 RTL II, E.T. - Der Außerirdische (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Penelope
20:15 SRTL, Chicken Run - Hennen rennen
22:50 ServusTV, Wie ein wilder Stier
00:20 SAT.1, John Woo's Red Cliff
00:45 ZDF, Ein Vogel auf dem Drahtseil

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mein bester Feind


----------



## Pomm (7 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Flight
20:15 RTL II, Der 13te Krieger
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Tigerland (gekürzt)
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Verdammten des Krieges (Kinofassung)
23:10 PRO 7, Mann unter Feuer
00:15 RTL, Rocky
00:20 ARD, Rekruten des Todes (auch bekannt als "Secret Défense")

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, 2014! Menschen, Bilder, Emotionen


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Dez. 2014)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 WDR, Die unwahrscheinlichen Ereignisse im Leben von ... Nora Tschirner


----------



## Pomm (8 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon 2 - Brennpunkt L. A. (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Der Polarexpress
22:15 SAT.1, Bad Santa
22:40 KABEL 1, Tränen der Sonne (Kinofassung)
23:40 ServusTV, Der Unbeugsame

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Herbert Grönemeyer, AnnenMayKantereit)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Paul Panzer, Melody Donchet)


----------



## Pomm (9 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Auf Messers Schneide - Rivalen am Abgrund
20:15 ServusTV, Whale Rider
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Vidocq
23:15 WDR, Nichts zu verzollen
00:30 PRO 7 MAXX, Undisputed 3: Redemption

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Friends with Better Lives (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (3 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Heino)


----------



## Pomm (10 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, The Tree of Life
20:15 KABEL 1, Bruce Allmächtig
22:10 KABEL 1, Dreamcatcher
22:25 3sat, Am Ende einer Flucht - The Statement
22:45 RBB, Away We Go – Auf nach irgendwo
23:15 HR, Der Name der Rose

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 NDR, Der Tatortreiniger (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Rüdiger Hoffmann, Marion Ruthardt & Gregor Wosik)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: 6. Spieltag, Gruppenphase: NK Maribor - FC Schalke 04 (Anstoß: 20:45)


----------



## Pomm (11 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Der Grinch
22:10 VOX, Rambo II - Der Auftrag (gekürzt)
23:45 SWR, Zeiten des Aufruhrs 

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 SIXX, American Horror Story (3 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, red! 2014 - Der große Jahresrückblick der Stars
22:35 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Joyce Ilg)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wayne Carpendale, Joscha Sauer)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - Europa League: Gruppenphase, 6. Spieltag: OSC Lille - VfL Wofsburg (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (12 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Pirates of the Caribbean - Am Ende der Welt
20:15 ZDFneo, Crimson Tide - In tiefster Gefahr (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Das Bourne Ultimatum
22:00 ZDFneo, Wild Christmas (Kinofassung)
22:30 RTL II, Operation: Kingdom
23:45 PRO 7, Punisher: War Zone (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Neue Folge)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Revolution (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany - Finale


----------



## Pomm (13 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Alles, was wir geben mussten
20:15 SAT.1, Charlie und die Schokoladenfabrik
20:15 ServusTV, Die Legende von Bagger Vance
22:25 PRO 7, Whiteout
22:30 ServusTV, Mary & Max - Schrumpfen Schafe wenn es regnet?
22:35 SAT.1, True Lies - Wahre Lügen
23:45 RBB, Paulette – Die etwas andere Oma

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wetten, dass...? (Die letzte Ausgabe / Gäste: Helene Fischer, Die Fantastischen Vier, Unheilig, Olli Dittrich, Wladimir Klitschko, Hermann Maier, Katarina Witt, Michael 'Bully' Herbig, Otto Waalkes, Elton, Ben Stiller, Pentatonix, Jan Josef Liefers, Wotan Wilke Möhring, Til Schweiger)


----------



## Pomm (14 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Aviator
20:15 PRO 7, Total Recall (Kinofassung)
22:00 RTL II, Twister
22:50 PRO 7, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit
23:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Amistad
00:05 ARD, Königreich des Verbrechens

*Doku-Tipp:*
22.25 ARTE, Marlon Brando – Der Harte und der Zarte


----------



## Pomm (15 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Hugo Cabret
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon 3 (gekürzt)
22:10 ARTE, Bullhead
22:15 ZDF, Safe House
22:45 KABEL 1, Last Man Standing
22:50 SAT.1, Sleepy Hollow
23:15 NDR, Fair Game - Nichts ist gefährlicher als die Wahrheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus HalliGalli Spezial – „Der goldene Umberto“
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carolin Kebekus, Michael Hatzius)


----------



## Pomm (16 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Merry Christmas
22:00 WDR, Zeiten des Aufruhrs
22:20 TELE 5, Rare Exports - Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
23:05 PRO 7 MAXX, The Ice Harvest

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Orphan Black (Die letzten drei Folgen aus der 2. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (17 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Lemony Snicket - Rätselhafte Ereignisse
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Netz
22:25 PRO 7, Krabat
22:45 KABEL 1, Falling Down - Ein ganz normaler Tag
01:15 KABEL 1, Wild Things (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (18 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 1
20:15 KABEL 1, Hot Shots! - Die Mutter aller Filme
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Muppets-Weihnachtsgeschichte
22:00 KABEL 1, Hot Shots 2: Der 2. Versuch
22:15 VOX, Rambo III (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, Abbitte

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 SIXX, American Horror Story (Die letzten drei Folgen der 3. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Das Beste aus TV total 2014
22:05 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann (Gast: Olli Schulz)
22:55 ARD, Nuhr 2014 - Der Jahresrückblick


----------



## Pomm (19 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Waterworld (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Zwei Weihnachtsmänner
20:15 ARTE, Die Abenteuer des Huck Finn
22:15 ServusTV, Lost Highway
23:00 RTL II, Wir waren Helden
23:50 ZDFneo, Der verbotene Schlüssel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, The Originals (Die letzten zwei Folgen der 1. Staffel)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Revolution (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures - Die Bilder des Jahres 2014


----------



## Pomm (20 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Beasts of the Southern Wild
20:15 BR, Türkisch für Anfänger
20:15 VOX, Verrückte Weihnachten
20:15 SAT.1, Disneys Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
21:55 ServusTV, Hawking - Die Suche nach dem Anfang der Zeit
22:10 SAT.1, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung
22:20 BR, Im Rausch der Tiefe

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab


----------



## Pomm (21 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 2
20:15 PRO 7, Cowboys & Aliens (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Hitch - Der Date Doktor
20:15 3sat, Ein verrücktes Paar - Alt verkracht und frisch verliebt
22:35 RTL II, Equilibrium
22:55 PRO 7, Kill Bill Vol. 2

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ARD, Die Musketiere (Start der Serie mit einer Doppelfolge)


----------



## Pomm (22 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Tuxedo - Gefahr im Anzug
22:10 KABEL 1, Get Smart
22:15 ZDF, Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle
22:15 SAT.1, Die Glücksritter

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
21:45 ARD, Die Musketiere (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli - Das große Finale (Gäste: Olli Dittrich, Matthias Schweighöfer, Scooter)


----------



## Pomm (23 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Wunder von Manhattan
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Collateral (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Match Point
20:15 ARTE, Ben Hur
22:35 KABEL 1, Gremlins - Kleine Monster
22:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Domino - Live Fast, Die Young
23:00 ZDF, State of Play - Der Stand der Dinge

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 Folgen)
21:45 ARD, Die Musketiere (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Friends with Better Lives (4 neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22.15 ZDF, Im Zauber der Wildnis - Yellowstone


----------



## Pomm (23 Dez. 2014)

Hier die TV-Tipps für die Weihnachtsfeiertage!

*Dienstag 24. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
09:20 SAT.1, Mein Schatz, unsere Familie und ich
10:10 RTL II, Small Soldiers
10:55 SAT.1, Hook
12:15 ARD, Drei Haselnüsse für Aschenbrödel
12:50 VOX, Buddy - Der Weihnachtself
13:35 SAT.1, Santa Clause - Eine schöne Bescherung
14:15 RTL II, Wer ist Harry Crumb?
15:15 RTL, Sahara - Abenteuer in der Wüste
18:50 VOX, Toy Story
20:15 RTL, Schöne Bescherung
20:15 SAT.1, Kevin - Allein zu Haus
20:15 PRO 7, Stirb langsam 2
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Geister, die ich rief...
20:15 VOX, Toy Story 2
22:00 Disney Channel, Nightmare Before Christmas
22:15 KABEL 1, Gremlins 2 - Die Rückkehr der kleinen Monster
22:25 SAT.1, Kevin - Allein in New York
22:35 PRO 7, Tödliche Weihnachten
23:35 RTL II, Sucker Punch
00:00 RTL, Lethal Weapon 4 - Zwei Profis räumen auf
00:20 KABEL 1, Bram Stoker's Dracula
00:55 PRO 7, Santa's Slay - Blutige Weihnachten


*Mittwoch 25. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
13:00 PRO 7, Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter
14:30 RTL, Toy Story 3
15:15 RTL II, Ritter aus Leidenschaft
15:20 PRO 7, Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches
16:00 RTL, Die Monster AG
16:55 3sat, Ist das Leben nicht schön?
17:50 PRO 7, Real Steel - Stahlharte Gegner
18:20 KABEL 1, Mäusejagd
20:10 3sat, The King's Speech - Die Rede des Königs
20:15 RTL, Snow White & the Huntsman
20:15 PRO 7, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten
20:15 SAT.1, Ice Age 4 - Voll verschoben
20:15 RTL II, Vergessene Welt: Jurassic Park
20:15 KABEL 1, Jagd auf Roter Oktober
21:55 SAT.1, Hangover
22:15 ZDFkultur, City by the Sea
23:00 PRO 7, Transformers - Die Rache
23:00 KABEL 1, Das Schweigen der Lämmer

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ARD, Die Musketiere (2 neue Folgen)


*Donnerstag 26. Dezember:*

*Film-Tipps:*
15:15 KABEL 1, Last Action Hero
18:15 SAT.1, Madagascar
20:15 SAT.1, Verblendung
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers 3
20:15 RTL, Madagascar 3: Flucht durch Europa
20:15 VOX, Tatsächlich... Liebe
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Prinz aus Zamunda
22:00 ServusTV, Für eine Handvoll Dollar
23:20 PRO 7, Sin City
01:55 PRO 7, Cold Prey - Eiskalter Tod

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ARD, Die Musketiere (Die letzten zwei Folgen der 1. Staffel)


*Wünsche allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!​*


----------



## Pomm (27 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, James Bond 007: Casino Royale
20:15 PRO 7, X-Men
20:15 ZDFneo, Spider-Man
20:15 VOX, Die Familie Stone - Verloben verboten!
22:00 3sat, Casino
22:05 ZDFneo, Let Me In
22:20 ServusTV, Für ein paar Dollar mehr
22:45 ZDF, Miami Vice
00:45 ZDF, Angel Heart


----------



## Akrueger100 (27 Dez. 2014)

20:15 SIXX Krabat


----------



## Pomm (28 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Wer ist Hanna? (gekürzt)
20:15 TELE 5, Schnappt Shorty
22:35 PRO 7, 13
23:25 ARD, Der Vorleser
00:20 PRO 7, Das Ende - Assault on Precinct 13


----------



## Pomm (29 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Der Medicus (1)
20:15 SIXX, The Tourist
20:15 SAT.1, (T)Raumschiff Surprise - Periode 1
22:15 ZDF, Der Knochenjäger
22:20 SIXX, Wenn Träume fliegen lernen
22:30 KABEL 1, Die Klapperschlange

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Grimm (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (6 Folgen aus der 5. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (30 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Der Medicus (2)
20:15 ARTE, Lawrence von Arabien
20:15 SAT.1, Männerherzen
20:15 KABEL 1, Die letzte Festung (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL NITRO, K-19 - Showdown in der Tiefe
22:20 SIXX, Pans Labyrinth
22:40 RTL NITRO, Wächter der Nacht

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:55 KABEL 1, Leben im Todestrakt


----------



## MetalFan (31 Dez. 2014)

Wie jedes Jahr: Pop around the clock - Das Beste zum Jahresende


----------



## Pomm (31 Dez. 2014)

*Film-Tipps:*
18:55 ARD, Dinner for One oder Der 90. Geburtstag
20:15 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible 3
20:15 VOX, Happy New Year
20:15 KABEL 1, Saturday Night Fever
22:40 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible 2
22:40 KABEL 1, Staying Alive

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Die ultimative Chart Show - Die erfolgreichsten Alben des Jahres 2014: Silvester Special
21:45 ZDF, Willkommen 2015 - Silvester live vom Brandenburger Tor (Gäste: Bellini, Mark Forster, Hermes House Band, The Baseballs, Marquess, Annett Louisan, Magic Affair, Katherine Jenkins, Staatliches Russisches Ballett Moskau, Tony Christie, Jimmy Somerville, Laith Al-Deen, David Hasselhoff, Tokio Hotel, Howard Carpendale, Musical 'Falco meets Mercury', David Garrett, Remo, Roland Kaiser, Marlon Roudette)
22:30 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin mit Jan Böhmermann Sylvester-Special (Gast: Roger Willemsen)


*Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!​*


----------



## Pomm (1 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll
20:15 ARTE, Hachiko - Eine wunderbare Freundschaft
20:15 SAT.1, Die drei Musketiere
21:40 ZDFneo, Blues Brothers
22:30 SAT.1, Das Parfum - Die Geschichte eines Mörders
22:55 PRO 7, Final Destination 4 (gekürzt)
23:20 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Sag niemals nie

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, We are the Champions! - 40 Jahre Queen


----------



## MetalFan (1 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Tatort - Der Irre Iwan (Team-Weimar mit Nora Tschirner & Christian Ulmen)


----------



## Pomm (2 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Tron: Legacy
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Gefangene von Askaban
20:15 ZDFneo, The Big White - Immer Ärger mit Raymond
22:00 ZDFneo, Fargo - Blutiger Schnee
22:45 PRO 7, Gamer (gekürzt)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Die Mannschaft


----------



## Pomm (3 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
22:30 RTL, Con Air (Kinofassung)
23:20 RBB, Frantic
23:30 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Im Angesicht des Todes
23:45 ARD, Drive

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mein bester Feind

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Elvis lebt! Der King wird 80 - präsentiert von Andreas Gabalier


----------



## Pomm (4 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Philadelphia
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der einzige Zeuge
21:50 SRTL, Sieben Jahre in Tibet
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, Das Kartell
22:50 PRO 7, District 9
23:45 ARD, Winter's Bone

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Der mit den Löwen spricht
20:15 SRTL, Die Reise der Pinguine


----------



## MetalFan (4 Jan. 2015)

22:10 ZDFkultur, Volker Pispers - ...bis neulich 2014 (Ausschnitt)


----------



## Pomm (5 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Space Cowboys
20:15 SAT.1, Blind Side - Die große Chance
20:15 ARD, Die Vermessung der Welt
23:35 MDR, Im Tal von Elah

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Finale der 2. Staffel)
20:15 VOX, Grimm (Finale der 3. Staffel)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Start der 8. Staffel + 3 ältere Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total


----------



## Pomm (6 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Skyfall
20:15 SAT.1, Männerherzen... und die ganz, ganz große Liebe
20:15 3sat, Der talentierte Mr. Ripley
20:15 ZDFkultur, Tödliche Geschwindigkeit
20:15 SRTL, Natürlich blond!
22:25 3sat, Jack in Love

*Show-Tipps:*
22:30 SAT.1, 20 Jahre akte: Das große Spezial mit Joko und Klaas
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Olli Schulz)


----------



## Pomm (7 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der perfekte Ex
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee - Ein Krokodil zum Küssen
22:20 KABEL 1, Anaconda

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 ServusTV, Copper (Start der Krimidramaserie um einen irischen Cop im New York Mitte des 19. Jahrhunderts / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tahnee Schaffarczyk, Emrah Tekin)


----------



## Pomm (8 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Disney Channel, Big Fish
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee II

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Klondike (Start der sechsteiligen Westernserie / Folge 1-3)
21:45 ARTE, Breaking Bad (Nach dem nächtlichen Debüt bei RTL Nitro zeigt Arte noch einmal die irre spannenden letzten acht Folgen der finalen 5. Staffel im Doppelpack.)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bastian Pastewka)


----------



## Pomm (9 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
20:15 RTL II, Auf der Flucht
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Mumie
22:05 PRO 7, Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
22:15 ServusTV, Vergiss mein nicht!
22:35 3sat, Der Samariter - Tödliches Finale
23:50 PRO 7, Cry_Wolf

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Klondike (Folge 4-6)


----------



## Pomm (10 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Halbblutprinz
20:15 VOX, Air Force One (gekürzt)
20:15 BR, Der Gott des Gemetzels
20:15 ServusTV, Die Reisen des jungen Che
22:25 ServusTV, Ein Offizier und Gentleman
23:40 ARD, Brothers
00:05 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Lizenz zum Töten

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Jackpot: 1 Million € / Musikacts: Ella Henderson, Herbert Grönemeyer)


----------



## Pomm (11 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest
20:15 RTL, 72 Stunden - The Next Three Days
20:15 PRO 7, In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab
20:15 SIXX, Morning Glory
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der Klient
22:00 SRTL, Die Farbe Lila
22:30 PRO 7, Underworld Awakening
22:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Zivilprozess


----------



## Pomm (12 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Selbst ist die Braut
20:15 KABEL 1, Hard Rain (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDF, Stieg Larsson: Verblendung (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Chris Tall, Richard Gress)

*Doku-Tipps:*
22:45 ARD, Jagd auf Snowden
23:30 ARD, Schlachtfeld Internet


----------



## Pomm (13 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF, James Bond 007 - Ein Quantum Trost
20:15 TELE 5, Die vier Federn
00:50 TELE 5, Alexandre Ajas Maniac (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Start der 4. Staffel / 3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: BROs before HOs-Darsteller: Tim Haars, Steffen Haars, Sylvia Hoeks)

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Wildnis und ich - Die Abenteuer des Richard Gress (Neue Folge)
21:45 ARTE, Night Will Fall - Hitchcocks Lehrfilm für die Deutschen


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Jan. 2015)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: BROs before HOs-Darsteller: Tim Haars, Steffen Haars, *Sylvia Hoeks*)

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Pomm (14 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Meine erfundene Frau
20:15 SAT.1, Salt
22:10 SAT.1, War
22:15 EinsPlus, This is England – Ende einer Kindheit
23:15 HR, Misery

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 ServusTV, Copper (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Anke Engelke, Dr. Norbert Herrmann)


----------



## MetalFan (14 Jan. 2015)

Meine erfundene Frau = Jennifer & Brooklyn = :drip:

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Tag der Wahrheit

Lief letzte Woche schon bei Arte und hat sehr gute Kritiken.


----------



## Pomm (15 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Pearl Harbor (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Ein Jahr vogelfrei! (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:20 ARTE, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Thorsten Zander, Naina)


----------



## Pomm (16 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Mumie kehrt zurück
20:15 PRO 7, The Transporter (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Prinz Kaspian von Narnia
20:15 SIXX, Gattaca
20:15 RTL II, Scary Movie (gekürzt)
21:55 RTL II, Scary Movie 2
22:10 PRO 7, Snakes on a Plane
22:10 ZDFneo, Echoes - Stimmen aus der Zwischenwelt
22:15 ServusTV, 21 Gramm
23:40 ZDFneo, The Broken

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:35 3SAT, Die Träumer (wer Eva Green mal in voller Pracht begutachten will, sollte hier reinschalten  )


----------



## Pomm (17 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Die Verurteilten
20:15 ServusTV, Die neun Pforten
22:05 PRO 7, Der Exorzismus von Emily Rose
22:35 ServusTV, City of God
22:35 SAT.1, Lucky Number Slevin
23:40 ARD, Jo Nesbo's Headhunters
00:20 WDR, Das Ritual
00:50 SAT.1, Virtuosity

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!


----------



## Pomm (18 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben
20:15 RTL, Aushilfsgangster
20:15 SIXX, Hugo Cabret
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Akte
22:30 PRO 7, Bad Boys II
22:50 SIXX, Orphan – Das Waiskenkind
23:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Murder in the First - Lebenslang Alcatraz
23:30 ARD, Betty Anne Waters

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!


----------



## Pomm (19 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen
20:15 KABEL 1, Starsky & Hutch
20:15 ARTE, Der bewegte Mann
22:15 ZDF, Stieg Larsson: Verdammnis (Kinofassung)
22:15 KABEL 1, Machete
22:30 SAT.1, Die Frau des Zeitreisenden

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Felix Hirt)


----------



## Pomm (20 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, Johanna von Orleans (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Flirting with Desaster – Ein Unheil kommt selten allein
21:55 ServusTV, Bunny and the Bull
22:00 RTLNitro, 100 Feet
22:25 3sat, Ein Freund gewisser Damen - The Walker

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wiwaldi)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Wildnis und ich - Die Abenteuer des Richard Gress (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (21 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Vielleicht lieber morgen
20:15 KABEL 1, Nicht auflegen! (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Deep Impact
21:55 KABEL 1, Flightplan - Ohne jede Spur
22:00 Tele 5, The Woods
22:15 EinsPlus, Monsters
23:15 HR, The Fog – Nebel des Grauens

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 ServusTV, Copper (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Eko Fresh und Kostja Ullmann, Mundstuhl)


----------



## Akrueger100 (21 Jan. 2015)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL, Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus! 

Warum?


----------



## Pomm (22 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Kampf der Titanen
20:15 KABEL 1, Signs - Zeichen
22:15 KABEL 1, The Village - Das Dorf
00:20 Tele 5, Tunnel Rats – Abstieg in die Hölle

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:45 ARTE, Breaking Bad (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Helge Schneider, Johann Beurich, Bastian Bielendorfer)


----------



## Pomm (23 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Insel (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park
20:15 SIXX, Vanilla Sky (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFNeo, Hulk (gekürzt)
22:20 ZDFNeo, Das Waisenhaus
22:35 3sat, Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen
22:40 RTL II, Training Day
00:05 ZDFNeo, The Last Winter
03:00 KABEL 1, Chucky's Baby (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (24 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Königreich der Himmel (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Der Ghostwriter
20:15 ServusTV, O Brother, Where Art Thou?
22:05 ServusTV, Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden
22:15 SAT.1, Paycheck - Die Abrechnung
00:05 ZDF, Bank Job
00:40 RTL II, Armee der Finsternis (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (25 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Captain America - The First Avenger
20:15 Tele 5, Johnny Handsome – Der schöne Johnny (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Match Point
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Die Jury
22:10 Tele 5, Lost Highway
22:35 RTL II, Eyes Wide Shut
23:10 PRO 7 MAXX, The Assignment – Der Auftrag
23:15 ServusTV, Der Sturz ins Leere
23:30 ARD, 50/50 – Freunde fürs (Über)Leben
00:35 PRO 7, Quarantäne


----------



## Akrueger100 (25 Jan. 2015)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 Tele 5, Johnny Handsome – Der schöne Johnny (gekürzt)



*Was fällt den Fernsehsendern eigentlich ein Filme zu kürzen,ich geh ja auch nicht mit ner Flasche Terpentin in den Louvre und wisch der Mona Lisa das Lächeln aus dem Gesicht :angry:*


----------



## MetalFan (26 Jan. 2015)

Für alle die es gestern nicht gesehen haben, hier noch 7 Tage in der Mediathek:

Video "Mein Leben mit Auschwitz - das Vermächtnis der letzten Überlebenden" | Günther Jauch | ARD Mediathek

Zwei Auschwitz- bzw. Holocaustüberlebende und der letze lebende Staatsanwalt der Auschwitzprozesse zu Gast bei Günther Jauch.

Bewegend, beeindruckend und sehenswert!


----------



## Pomm (26 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, 16 Blocks
20:15 EinsFestival, Precious – Das Leben ist kostbar
21:45 EinsPlus, Attentat auf Richard Nixon
22:15 ZDF, Stieg Larsson: Vergebung (Kinofassung)
22:25 KABEL 1, Hostage - Entführt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Nelson Müller, Maxi Gstettenbauer)


----------



## Pomm (27 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SRTL, Vier Hochzeiten und ein Todesfall 
22:00 RTLNitro, The Hole
00:10 Tele 5, Lost Highway

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Michael 'Bully' Herbig)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Wildnis und ich - Die Abenteuer des Richard Gress (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (28 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Krieg der Welten
20:15 Tele 5, Sterben für Anfänger
20:15 ARTE, Eine dunkle Begierde
20:15 KABEL 1, Die purpurnen Flüsse (gekürzt)
22:30 KABEL 1, Die purpurnen Flüsse 2 – Die Engel der Apokalypse

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 ServusTV, Copper (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Matthias Schlitte, Leon Löwentraut)

*Musik-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Helene Fischer – Farbenspiel


----------



## MetalFan (28 Jan. 2015)

Wie auch schon in den vergangenen beiden Jahren! 

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Footloose 
Freies Zitat: Ihre (Julianne's) Hosen sind so eng, das man bei einer Münze in ihrer Gesäßtasche erkennen kann ob es sich um Kopf oder Zahl handelt! :drip:


----------



## Pomm (29 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Die Mumie 3 – Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
20:15 KABEL 1, Unbreakable - Unzerbrechlich (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an (Kinofassung)
22:20 KABEL 1, The Sixth Sense
22:25 3sat, Candy – Reise der Engel

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:30 ARTE, Breaking Bad (Die letzten 2 Folgen der Serie)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:40 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Deichkind, Thomas Dietz)


----------



## Pomm (30 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Knight and Day (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park III
20:15 SAT.1, Rango (Kinofassung)
22:00 RTL II, Wolfhound
22:30 PRO 7, Harry Brown
22:35 3sat, Bound - Gefesselt

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Bundesliga: 18. Spieltag: VfL Wolfsburg - FC Bayern München (Anstoß: 20.30)


----------



## Pomm (31 Jan. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Gladiator (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Wall Street - Geld schläft nicht
21:45 WDR, Hotel Lux
22:05 ServusTV, Der Dialog
22:20 SAT.1, Born 2 Die
22:35 ZDFneo, Serenity – Aufbruch in neue Welten
23:00 PRO 7, A History of Violence
23:40 ARD, Jerry Maguire – Spiel des Lebens
00:25 SAT.1, Rumble in the Bronx
00:30 ZDF, Ein perfekter Mord


----------



## Pomm (1 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Thor
20:15 3sat, Fräulein Smillas Gespür für Schnee
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Erbarmungslos (gekürzt)
20:15 Tele 5, Der Supercop
22:35 PRO 7, Hancock (Kinofassung)
22:50 PRO 7 MAXX, Flucht von Alcatraz

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Free-TV-Premiere)

*Sport-Tipp:*
23:15 SAT1, American Football - Super Bowl XLIX: Seattle Seahawks - New England Patriots


----------



## MetalFan (1 Feb. 2015)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Serien-Tipp:*
> 22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Free-TV-Premiere)



Bin ich drauf gespannt, ist mit Robert "T-1000" Patrick. :thumbup:



Pomm schrieb:


> *Sport-Tipp:*
> 23:15 SAT1, American Football - Super Bowl XLIX: Seattle Seahawks - New England Patriots



Wird wie auch in den vergangenen Jahren geschaut!  Go Pats go!


----------



## Pomm (2 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Last Samurai (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, Haus aus Sand und Nebel
22:15 ZDF, Savages - Im Auge des Kartells (Kinofassung)
22:25 ARTE, Helden der Nacht
23:15 KABEL 1, The Missing (Kinofassung)
23:15 NDR, Wüstenblume

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 3 ältere Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Prof. Jörg Wachsmuth)


----------



## Pomm (3 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, I, Robot
20:15 Tele 5, Enthüllung
20:15 ServusTV, Magnolien aus Stahl
20:15 RTLNitro, Jackie Brown (gekürzt)
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Gamer (gekürzt)
22:05 ZDFkultur, Amok – He Was a Quiet Man
22:25 ServusTV, Lang lebe Ned Devine
23:05 RTLNitro, 187 – Eine tödliche Zahl
23:15 WDR, Dressed to Kill (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Game of Thrones - Das Lied von Eis und Feuer (Die finalen drei Folgen der 4. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Silvio Heinevetter & Carsten Lichtlein)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Die Wildnis und ich - Die Abenteuer des Richard Gress (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (4 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Superman Returns
20:15 Tele 5, Nicholas Nickleby
20:15 ARTE, Heute bin ich blond
22:05 ARTE, Requiem for a Dream
23:15 HR, Schlaflos in Seattle

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 ServusTV, Copper (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christiane Olivier, Jugend-forscht-Gewinnerinnen)


----------



## Pomm (5 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Green Hornet
20:15 KABEL 1, Die neun Pforten
20:15 VOX, Chaos
22:20 VOX, Crank 2: High Voltage (gekürzt)
22:30 ARTE, Bal – Honig

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gäste: Deichkind, Ilja Richter)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ingo Appelt, Paul Bühre)


----------



## Pomm (6 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Ich bin Nummer Vier
20:15 ZDFneo, Micky Blue Eyes – Mafiosi wider Willen
20:15 Disney Channel, Robin Hood
22:15 ServusTV, Das Appartement
22:25 RTL II, Jennifer's Body (Kinofassung)
22:30 PRO 7, I Am Legend (Kinofassung)


----------



## Pomm (7 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Batman Begins
20:15 VOX, Auf der Suche nach einem Freund fürs Ende der Welt
20:15 ZDFneo, Arlington Road
20:15 ServusTV, Der Pianist
21:55 3sat, The Hours - Von Ewigkeit zu Ewigkeit
22:00 SAT.1, Das Geisterschloss
22:05 ZDFneo, Auftrag Rache
22:55 ServusTV, Der letzte Tycoon
23:50 ZDFneo, Brick


----------



## Pomm (8 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Margin Call – Der große Crash
20:15 PRO 7, The Amazing Spider-Man
20:15 Tele 5, Die Queen
20:15 RTL II, Honey
20:15 SIXX, Saturday Night Fever
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Für eine Handvoll Dollar (vermutlich gekürzt)
22:05 RTL II, Fighting (Kinofassung)
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Für ein paar Dollar mehr (vermutlich gekürzt)
22:20 Tele 5, We need to talk about Kevin
23:00 PRO 7, Watchmen – Die Wächter (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
02:00 SIXX, Die Grammys 2015 - Live


----------



## Pomm (9 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Alexander (Kinofassung)
20:15 Tele 5, A Chinese Ghost Story – Die Dämonenkrieger
20:15 ARTE, Zeit zu leben und Zeit zu sterben
22:20 ARTE, The Guard – Ein Ire sieht schwarz
23:15 ZDF, The Town - Stadt ohne Gnade
23:50 KABEL 1, Centurion - Fight or Die
00:25 Tele 5, Bangkok Dangerous

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Sschulz in the Box (Neue Folge)
22:30 SIXX, Die Grammys 2015 - Das sixx-Special
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Daniel Krause, Thommy Ten & Amélie van Tass)


----------



## Pomm (10 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTLNitro, Cop Land (Kinofassung)
20:15 ServusTV, Ein Fisch namens Wanda
20:15 Super RTL, Vicky Cristina Barcelona
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, 16 Blocks
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Hostage - Entführt
22:25 3sat, Robert Altman's Last Radio Show
23:55 Tele 5, Black's Game – Kaltes Land

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Free-TV-Premiere, Start mit einer Doppelfolge)
21:45 PRO 7, Gotham (Free-TV-Premiere, Start mit einer Doppelfolge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dieter Nuhr)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:15 ARTE, Ronald Reagan – Geliebt und gehasst


----------



## Pomm (11 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Spider-Man 2 (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Déjà Vu – Wettlauf gegen die Zeit
20:15 ARTE, Caché - Versteckt
22:25 3sat, Moonlight Mile
22:45 RBB, Winter's Bone
22:55 KABEL 1, Verhandlungssache

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Thommy Ten & Amélie van Tass, Nico Semsrott)


----------



## Pomm (12 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hot Tub - Der Whirlpool... ist 'ne verdammte Zeitmaschine!
20:15 VOX, Men in Black
20:15 Disney Channel, Er steht einfach nicht auf Dich
22:05 KABEL 1, New Police Story
22:05 VOX, Tango & Cash (gekürzt)
22:15 ServusTV, The Hunter

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Nordkurve (Alle 3 Folgen am Stück)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gäste: Oliver Polak)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Titus Arnu, Juliane Wurm & Jan Hojer)


----------



## Pomm (13 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Men in Black II
20:15 SAT.1, Ocean's Twelve
22:10 ServusTV, Kramer gegen Kramer
22:35 3sat, Blue Velvet
00:00 RTL II, Unleashed - Entfesselt

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Start der 6. Staffel)
22:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (Free-TV-Premiere, Start mit einer Doppelfolge)


----------



## Death Row (13 Feb. 2015)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 
> 22:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (Free-TV-Premiere, Start mit einer Doppelfolge)



Geschnitten?


----------



## Pomm (14 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Inside Man
20:15 PRO 7, Spider-Man 3
20:15 SIXX, Hautnah
22:15 ZDFneo, After.Life
22:25 SAT.1, Speed
22:55 RTL II, Insidious
23:35 RBB, The Messenger – Die letzte Nachricht
00:45 SAT.1, In the Line of Fire - Die zweite Chance
01:00 RTL II, A Perfect Getaway

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 3sat, Buena Vista Social Club


----------



## Pomm (15 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Missing (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, American Gangster (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Men in Black 3
20:15 ARTE, Der englische Patient
20:15 Super RTL, Police Academy – dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt
22:20 PRO 7, The Dark Knight
22:50 PRO 7 MAXX, Alamo – Der Traum, das Schicksal, die Legende
00:35 ARD, Schande

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (16 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Troja (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, Nichts zu verzollen
21:40 ARTE, Bad Lieutenant - Cop ohne Gewissen
22:15 ZDF, Black Out – Eine Leiche auf Reisen
23:35 KABEL 1, Fight Club

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Sschulz in the Box (Neue Folge)
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lena Liebkind, Jack Nasher, Brings)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (17 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Eve und der letzte Gentleman
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Vier Brüder
22:05 ZDFkultur, Bound - Gefesselt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Start der 12. und letzten Staffel)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Chantal Janzen & Mark Forster, hitchBot & Dr. Frauke Zeller)


----------



## Pomm (18 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:50 KABEL 1, Spurwechsel
23:30 HR, Die Brücke von Arnheim

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Palina Rojinski & Hannah Herzsprung)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDFinfo, The Internet's Own Boy – Die Geschichte des Aaron Schwartz

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinale: Hinspiel, FC Schalke 04 - Real Madrid


----------



## Pomm (19 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
20:15 Disney Channel, Sister Act – Eine himmlische Komödie
22:15 VOX, The Losers
22:25 3sat, Tsotsi – Ein Junge aus dem Ghetto
23:15 WDR, So finster die Nacht

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Antoine Monot Jr.)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Enissa Amani)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Sechzehntelfinal-Hinspiel: FC Sevilla - Borussia Mönchengladbach (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (20 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode I - Die dunkle Bedrohung
20:15 SAT.1, Ocean's 13
20:15 ZDFneo, Grasgeflüster
20:15 RTL II, Wolfman (gekürzt)
22:05 RTL II, Solomon Kane
22:15 ServusTV, Die Faust im Nacken

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (21 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Up in the Air
20:15 ZDFneo, Erin Brockovich – Eine wahre Geschichte
20:15 SAT.1, Das Schwergewicht
20:15 BR, Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
20:15 VOX, Einsame Entscheidung (gekürzt)
22:00 EinsFestival, Tödliche Entscheidung
22:15 ZDFneo, Donnie Brasco (Kinofassung)
23:40 ARD, Apocalypse Now Redux
23:50 EinsFestival, Unthinkable – Der Preis der Wahrheit
00:00 PRO 7, Carriers 

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Silver Linings
20:15 RTL, Stirb langsam 4.0 (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Mel Brook's Spaceballs
20:15 ARTE, Der Duft der Frauen
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (gekürzt)
22:05 RTL II, Shaun of the Dead
22:35 Tele 5, Helden des Polarkreises
23:00 RBB, Im Vorhof der Hölle
23:15 BR, Platoon
23:35 ARD, The Company Men – Gewinn ist nicht alles
00:35 NDR, The American

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
00:30 PRO 7, red! Der Oscar-Countdown
01:00 PRO 7, red! Carpet - live beim Oscar 2015
01:30 PRO 7, Oscar 2015 - Die Academy Awards - live aus L. A.


----------



## Pomm (23 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Poseidon
21:45 EinsPlus, Good Night, and Good Luck – Der Fall McCarthy
22:15 ZDF, Robin Hood (Kinofassung)
22:40 ARTE, Zelle 211
00:35 ZDF, Der Räuber

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Olli Schulz, Deichkind)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bullshit TV, Ingmar Stadelmann)

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, #Beckmann (In seiner neuen Sendung besucht Reinhold Beckmann Deutschjesiden im Irak, die an die Front gereist sind, um gegen den IS-Terror zu kämpfen)
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment: Körperkult


----------



## Pomm (24 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTLNitro, Lord of War – Händler des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 Super RTL, Flight Girls - Blondinen im Anflug
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Puncture (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFkultur, Das Leben ist schön 
22:00 Super RTL, Heartbreakers – Achtung: Scharfe Kurven
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Watchmen – Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
22:25 RTLNitro, Alien vs. Predator (Kinofassung)
23:15 WDR, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
00:00 Tele 5, Nikita
00:20 BR, Gingerbread Man – Eine nächtliche Affäre
00:20 ARD, The Music Never Stopped

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: David Wessel alias Ben Stilller, Firat Demirhan)


----------



## Pomm (25 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Urteil - Jeder ist käuflich
20:15 PRO 7, Fun Size - Süßes oder Saures (Für Fans von Victoria Justice & Jane Levy)
22:15 EinsPlus, Duell – Enemy at the Gates
22:55 KABEL 1, Die Firma
23:50 Tele 5, Reeker

*Show-Tipp:*
22:45 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wladimir Klitschko, Prof. Klaus Sames)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinal-Hinspiel: Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Atlético Madrid


----------



## MetalFan (25 Feb. 2015)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, Fun Size - Süßes oder Saures (Für Fans von Victoria Justice & Jane Levy)



Auch wenn die Zielgruppe des Films (ältere) Kinder ist habe ich ihn vor längerer Zeit schon gesehen. 
Sind auf jeden Fall zwei Zuckerstücke unter den Hauptdarstellern. :drip:


----------



## Pomm (26 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Nachts im Museum 2
22:25 3sat, Nach der Hochzeit
00:00 ARTE, Zelle 211

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Nazan Eckes)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Dominik "Sky" Starasinic, Robert P. Schröder alias RobToMars)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:15 VOX, Robin Williams – Seine letzen 24 Stunden

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Sechzehntelfinal-Rückspiel: Sporting Lissabon - VfL Wolfsburg (Anstoß: 21:05)


----------



## Pomm (27 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Mann, der niemals lebte (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Grabgeflüster – Liebe versetzt Särge
20:15 RTL II, Iron Sky (Kinofassung)
22:00 RTL II, Crank (gekürzt)
22:10 ServusTV, Verdammt in alle Ewigkeit
22:35 3sat, Vinyan
22:40 PRO 7, Die Herrschaft des Feuers

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (28 Feb. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 3sat, Cloud Atlas
20:15 ServusTV, Der Anschlag
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Dolmetscherin
20:15 SAT.1, Kindsköpfe
20:15 VOX, Projekt: Peacemaker (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDFneo, Todfreunde – Bad Influence
22:25 ServusTV, The Yards – Im Hinterhof der Macht
23:20 PRO 7, Street Kings
00:30 RTL II, Fletchers Visionen

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Die Goldene Kamera


----------



## Pomm (1 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Sleepers
20:15 PRO 7, Hänsel & Gretel: Hexenjäger (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Das Mercury Puzzle (gekürzt)
22:00 PRO 7, 300
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Felon
22:25 RTL II, 8MM - Acht Millimeter (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (2 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Godzilla
20:15 EinsFestival, The Music Never Stopped
23:05 ZDF, A Lonely Place to Die - Todesfalle Highlands

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Palina Rojinski & Karoline Herfurth, Elyas M'Barek, Hugh Jackman, Imagine Dragons)
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Manuel Möglich, Thomas Fischer, David Grashoff)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment: Massentierhaltung


----------



## Pomm (3 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Harold and Maude
20:15 RTL NITRO, Kangaroo Jack
20:15 ZDFkultur, Mr. Nice
20:15 Tele 5, Myn Bala - Krieger der Steppe (gekürzt)
22:55 Tele 5, 14 Blades - Rebellion des Brokat-Kriegers
23:15 WDR, Blow Out – Der Tod löscht alle Spuren

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Abdelkarim, Ann Sophie)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: Achtelfinale: Dynamo Dresden - Borussia Dortmund (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (4 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Das Schwein von Gaza
20:15 KABEL 1, A.I. - Künstliche Intelligenz
20:15 Tele 5, Married Life
23:10 BR, Abgedreht
23:15 HR, Gilbert Grape – Irgendwo in Iowa

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Till Nowak, Herbert Czeplinski)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: Achtelfinale: Kickers Offenbach - Borussia Mönchengladbach (Anstoß: 20:30)


----------



## Pomm (5 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Back in the Game
22:25 VOX, The Double – Eiskaltes Duell
23:15 WDR, Dragon

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Jürgen Domian)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sarah Engels & Pietro Lombardi, Manfred Bölker)


----------



## Pomm (6 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Wilde Kreaturen
20:15 PRO 7, Terminator: Die Erlösung (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, American Pie 2 (Kinofassung)
22:00 ServusTV, Sexy Beast – Bankraub wider Willen
22:05 Tele 5, Ghettogangz - Die Hölle vor Paris (gekürzt)
22:20 RTL II, Project X (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (7 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Box
20:15 SAT.1, Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp
20:15 VOX, Wild Wild West
20:15 ServusTV, Top Gun – Sie fürchten weder Tod noch Teufel
20:15 EinsFestival, Falco – Verdammt wir leben noch
20:15 ZDFneo, Airport
22:05 EinsFestival, Jo Nesbo's Headhunters
22:30 SAT.1, Forbidden Kingdom
22:30 PRO 7, Dream House
23:40 ARD, Thirteen Days
23:50 RBB, Der Fluch der zwei Schwestern
00:15 WDR, U-571
00:35 SAT.1, Ong Bak 2
01:30 ZDF, Serenity - Flucht in andere Welten

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (8 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Flatliners – Heute ist ein schöner Tag zu sterben (gekürzt)
20:15 Tele 5, Fargo – Blutiger Schnee (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Pitch Perfect - Die Bühne gehört uns!
20:15 RTL II, Into the Blue
22:05 Tele 5, Sound of Noise
22:30 PRO 7 MAXX, Wild Things (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (9 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Serpico
20:15 KABEL 1, Takers – The Final Job
22:20 KABEL 1, Kiss of the Dragon

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Steven Gätjen, Bob Odenkirk, James Bay)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Maximiliano Pugliese, Matze Knop, Miss Germany Olga Hoffmann)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, Das Jenke-Experiment: Organspende


----------



## Pomm (10 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
20:15 Super RTL, Die Super-Ex
22:00 ServusTV, Triage
22:15 Super RTL, Shrink – Nur nicht die Nerven verlieren
23:15 WDR, Betty Anne Waters

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
21:15 RTL, The Blacklist (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: LeFloid, Kelly MissesVlog, Sarazar & Joyce Ilg, Andi Schuster)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 BR, Die Verdammten – Russlands härtestes Gefängnis


----------



## Pomm (11 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:05 KABEL 1, Die Vergessenen
22:45 RBB, Der Aufsteiger
23:30 HR, Im Auftrag des Drachen

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Luke Mockridge, Jan Krüger)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinal-Rückspiel: FC Bayern München - Schachtjor Donezk


----------



## Pomm (12 März 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Inception

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Peaky Blinders - Gangs of Birmingham (Start der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:10 VOX, Leonardo DiCaprio - Phantom und Superstar

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Josef Hader)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sebastian Pufpaff, Stefanie Heinzmann)

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:45 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Achtelfinal-Hinspiel: VfL Wolfsburg - Inter Mailand (Anstoß: 19:00)


----------



## Pomm (13 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, X-Men 2
20:15 ZDFneo, Der Tod steht ihr gut
22:00 ServusTV, Rampart
00:40 PRO 7, The Descent 2
02:35 PRO 7, The Descent – Abgrund des Grauens

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:50 PRO 7, TV total Wok-WM - Das Qualifying


----------



## Pomm (14 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
20:15 ServusTV, Banditen
20:15 ZDFneo, City by the Sea
22:00 ZDFneo, Sleepers
22:30 ServusTV, Internal Affairs (gekürzt)
22:50 RTL II, 12 Monkeys
23:00 SAT.1, Jackie Chan ist Nobody
23:35 RBB, Vengeance - Killer unter sich
23:40 ARD, Die durch die Hölle gehen
00:15 ZDFneo, Oxford Murders

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, TV total Wok-WM


----------



## Pomm (15 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Chinatown
20:15 RTL, John Carter – Zwischen zwei Welten
20:15 SIXX, Das Urteil - Jeder ist käuflich
20:15 PRO 7, Das hält kein Jahr...!
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Wolf (gekürzt)
22:10 PRO 7, Expendables 2 (gekürzt)
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Shining
22:40 SIXX, Angeklagt
23:35 ARD, Secretary - Womit kann ich dienen?

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:20 ARTE, Die unglaubliche Geschichte des Hollywood-Produzenten Robert Evans


----------



## Pomm (16 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Anschlag
22:35 KABEL 1, Armored

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Matthias Schweighöfer, Donots)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Wolfgang und Helene Beltracchi, Die drei Kölner Horrorfilmproduzenten Hanno von Contzen, Jan Zenker und Max Lais)


----------



## Pomm (17 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Tele 5, Im Tal von Elah
22:35 Tele 5, Equilibrium
23:15 WDR, Drive
00:20 ARD, Der letzte Gentleman
00:50 Tele 5, The Machinist

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:05 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, The Blacklist (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Steffen Henssler, David Werker)


----------



## Pomm (18 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Der Mann in der eisernen Maske
20:15 PRO 7, Bad Teacher (Kinofassung)
22:35 KABEL 1, Conan - Der Barbar

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Flying Bach, Emilia Schüle & Wilson Gonzalez Ochsenknecht, Vincent Pfäfflin)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Achtelfinale: Rückspiel, Borussia Dortmund - Juventus Turin


----------



## Pomm (19 März 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Knowing - Die Zukunft endet jetzt
20:15 Disney Channel, Elizabethtown
22:35 VOX, 96 Hours

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Peaky Blinders - Gangs of Birmingham (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Sibylle Berg)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carolin Kebekus, Farid)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Achtelfinal-Rückspiel: Inter Mailand - VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## Pomm (20 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Terminator 3 - Rebellion der Maschinen (gekürzt)
20:15 Disney Channel, Der König der Löwen
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Waffen der Frauen
22:00 ServusTV, New World - Zwischen den Fronten
22:20 PRO 7, Chronicle - Wozu bist du fähig? (Kinofassung)
22:35 3sat, Fear X
00:05 RTL II, Das Ding aus einer anderen Welt

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:50 Disney Channel, Im Reich der Raubkatzen


----------



## Pomm (21 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Moneyball - Die Kunst zu gewinnen
20:15 SAT.1, Prince of Persia - Der Sand der Zeit
20:15 ServusTV, Die Truman Show
22:05 ServusTV, Himmlische Kreaturen
22:50 PRO 7, Buried - Lebend begraben
23:35 ARD, Immer Drama um Tamara

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, The Dark Knight Rises
20:15 SIXX, Der Ghostwriter
21:55 RTL II, Jim Carreys: Die Maske
22:05 Tele 5, Mulholland Drive
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Das Schweigen der Lämmer
23:35 ARD, Die Wand
00:15 PRO 7, Shoot'Em Up
00:25 RTL II, 8 Mile

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (23 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Surrogates – Mein zweites Ich
21:45 ARTE, Black Dahlia - Die schwarze Dahlie
22:05 KABEL 1, Universal Soldier
22:15 ZDF, Das perfekte Verbrechen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Barbara Schöneberger, Die Orsons)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Matthias Schweighöfer, Lilian Prent & Christoph Maria Herbst)


----------



## Pomm (24 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Tele 5, Flags of Our Fathers
20:15 3sat, Jesus liebt mich
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Centurion – Fight or Die
22:00 ServusTV, Wilbur - Das Leben ist eines der schwersten
22:50 Tele 5, God Bless America
23:15 WDR, Winter's Bone

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Start der 4. Staffel)
23:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Fahri Yardim, Sido & Teddy Teclebrhan, Laetitia Noemi und Philip Amadeus Hahn)


----------



## Pomm (25 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Brothers Grimm
22:35 KABEL 1, Conan - Der Zerstörer
23:10 BR, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jürgen Feder, Quickchange)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Länderspiel: Deutschland - Australien


----------



## Pomm (26 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Soldat James Ryan (gekürzt)
20:15 Disney Channel, My Girl - Meine erste Liebe
22:15 ServusTV, Metallica: Through the Never
23:30 KABEL 1, Tigerland
23:50 VOX, High Lane

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Peaky Blinders - Gangs of Birmingham (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Echo 2015
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gäste: Sido, Tedros Teclebrhan, Fahri Yardim)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Isabelle Wallpott und Löwenbaby Malor, Gunther Müller, Johnny Armstrong)


----------



## Pomm (27 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, True Grit
20:15 RTL II, X-Men: Der letzte Widerstand
20:15 ZDFneo, Mondsüchtig
20:15 Disney Channel, Das große Krabbeln
22:00 ServusTV, Half Nelson
00:00 RTL II, No One Lives (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (28 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Wasser für die Elefanten
20:15 SAT.1, Armageddon - Das jüngste Gericht (Kinofassung)
20:15 ServusTV, Grüne Tomaten (Kinofassung)
22:35 ServusTV, Im Jahr des Drachen
23:10 ARD, Legenden der Leidenschaft
23:35 RBB, Wenn die Gondeln Trauer tragen
00:30 ARTE, Serpico

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (29 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Ted (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Django Unchained (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, Das hält kein Jahr...!
20:15 RTL II, Die Goonies
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Bram Stoker's Dracula (gekürzt)
20:15 Tele 5, Im Westen nichts Neues (gekürzt)
22:00 BR, Papillon
22:30 RTL II, Overboard - Ein Goldfisch fällt ins Wasser
23:25 PRO 7, El Gringo
01:35 Tele 5, Der letzte Tango in Paris

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:00 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Georgien - Deutschland


----------



## Pomm (30 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hellboy (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Beim ersten Mal (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE, Psycho (gekürzt)
22:40 KABEL 1, Running Man (gekürzt)
22:45 ZDF, London Boulevard
22:50 VOX, Die Thomas Crown Affäre

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli Spezial (Gäste: Anke Engelke, Sam Smith)


----------



## Pomm (31 März 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:00 ServusTV, Grasgeflüster
22:05 RTLNitro, Die Passion Christi
23:15 WDR, The Company Men – Gewinn ist nicht alles
23:40 PRO 7 MAXX, Team America (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:15 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (1 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Nackt unter Wölfen
20:15 PRO 7, Young Adult
20:15 KABEL 1, Postman
22:30 Tele 5, Wes Craven's The Breed

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (Free-TV-Premiere, Doppelfolge)


----------



## Pomm (2 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Robin Hood – König der Diebe
20:15 VOX, Ice Age 3 – Die Dinosaurier sind los
22:05 VOX, Walking Tall – Auf eigene Faust
23:05 EinsFestival, Die durch die Hölle gehen
23:05 EinsPlus, Perfect Sense – Eine moderne Liebesgeschichte
23:10 ARTE, Die schwarze Dahlie
23:30 KABEL 1, Highlander

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Götz Alsmann)


----------



## Pomm (3 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
17:00 PRO 7, Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten (gekürzt)
16:55 RTL, Findet Nemo
20:15 PRO 7, Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Die zehn Gebote
20:15 RTL, Merida - Legende der Highlands
20:15 Super RTL, Asterix erobert Rom
21:50 EinsFestival, Brothers
22:15 VOX, Kick-Ass
22:15 ZDFneo, Abbitte
23:10 RTL II, Black Hawk Down (Kinofassung)
23:30 RTL, The Thing (2011)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (4 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der Soldat James Ryan (gekürzt)
20:15 3sat, Die Brücken am Fluss
22:00 EinsFestival, Duell - Enemy at the Gates
22:10 ServusTV, Lawless - Die Gesetzlosen
22:15 SAT1, The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (5 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
18:00 PRO 7, Star Trek (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Star Trek: Into Darkness
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Jagd auf Roter Oktober
20:15 ARTE, Amadeus (Kinofassung)
22:00 ServusTV, The Proposition - Tödliches Angebot
22:20 KABEL 1, Kill Bill Vol. 2
22:15 SAT.1, Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
23:20 RTL II, Straßen in Flammen
23:50 ZDF, Dante's Peak


----------



## Pomm (6 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, G. I. Joe - Die Abrechnung (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Illuminati (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Eiskalte Engel (gekürzt)
20:15 3sat, Der Duft der Frauen
22:00 KABEL 1, Shaft – Noch Fragen?
22:05 ServusTV, Blackthorn
22:15 RTL, Contraband
23:50 ServusTV, Bugsy
00:00 KABEL 1, Shaft
00:30 ZDF, Spartacus


----------



## Pomm (7 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Laurel Canyon
20:15 3sat, Maria, ihm schmeckt's nicht!
20:15 RTL Nitro, Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe
20:15 Tele 5, Konfuzius
22:05 ServusTV, Mona Lisa
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Buried - Lebend begraben

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)
23:10 PRO 7, Vikings (3 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: Viertelfinale: Borussia Dortmund - TSG 1899 Hoffenheim


----------



## Pomm (8 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Taxi
20:15 Tele 5, Bekas - Das Abenteuer von zwei Superhelden
20:15 ARTE, Gallipoli
22:15 EinsPlus, Gomorrha – Reise in das Reich der Camorra
23:10 BR, Away We Go - Auf nach irgendwo

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (2 Folgen)
23:15 PRO 7, Vikings (3 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: Viertelfinale: Bayer 04 Leverkusen - FC Bayern München
20:30 Eurosport, Fußball - FA Cup: Viertelfinale, Wiederholungsspiel: Blackburn Rovers - FC Liverpool


----------



## Pomm (9 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Date Night - Gangster für eine Nacht
20:15 VOX, Transporter - The Mission
22:00 KABEL 1, Lake Placid
22:05 VOX, Drive Angry (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, Kurzer Prozess - Righteous Kill

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, Vikings (3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Oliver Rohrbeck)


----------



## Pomm (10 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Hallo, Mr. President
20:15 RTL II, The Scorpion King (gekürzt)
22:00 ServusTV, Convoy
22:00 RTL II, Blade (gekürzt)
23:05 3sat, Scarface

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Vikings (Start der 2. Staffel / 4 Folgen)
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (11 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Transformers
20:15 ZDFneo, Waterworld (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Friendship!
22:10 ServusTV, Das Schweigen der Lämmer
22:15 ZDFneo, Lonely Hearts Killers

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Unerklärlich


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Apr. 2015)

*Show-Tipp:*
17:00 ZDF, VIPs Hautnah - Neues ZDF Magazin: In der ersten Sendung gehts um *TUSCH*: Diane Kruger :WOW:


----------



## Pomm (12 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Fast & Furious Five (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Warm Bodies
20:15 RTL II, American Pie (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Männerherzen
20:15 Tele 5, Jacknife
20:15 ARTE, Nikita
22:10 PRO 7, Krieg der Götter

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (13 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Speed (gekürzt)
20:15 EinsFestival, Der letzte Gentleman
22:15 ZDF, Ohne Limit (Kinofassung)
22:40 KABEL 1, Stirb langsam
23:15 NDR, Winter's Bone
23:40 MDR, Hasta la Vista

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:05 VOX, Grimm (Start der 3. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Sido, Fahri Yardim und Tedros Teclebrhan, Years & Years)


----------



## Pomm (14 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Transporter 3
20:15 Tele 5, Hard Rain (gekürzt)
20:15 Super RTL, La Boum - Die Fete
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Hidalgo - 3000 Meilen zum Ruhm
20:15 RTL Nitro, Gesetzlos - Die Geschichte des Ned Kelly (gekürzt)
22:05 Tele 5, Echoes - Stimmen aus der Zwischenwelt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Gotham (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Der Vietnamkrieg


----------



## Pomm (15 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Starbuck
20:15 KABEL 1, Top Gun - Sie fürchten weder Tod noch Teufel
20:15 Tele 5, Ginger & Rosa
20:15 ARTE, Oh Boy
23:10 BR, Point Blank - Aus kurzer Distanz

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Viertelfinal-Hinspiel: FC Porto - FC Bayern München


----------



## Pomm (16 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Stichtag - Schluss mit gemütlich
22:05 VOX, Wasabi - Ein Bulle in Japan
22:25 3sat, C'est la vie - So sind wir, so ist das Leben

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Helene Hegemann)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Viertelfinal-Hinspiel: VfL Wolfsburg - SSC Neapel


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2015)

*Für Harry:*

23:30 PRO 7, Topmodel on Tour - Betty goes Taiwan

(laut Internet war es bereits bei Taff zu sehen, wurde aber eben mit 23:30 beworben)


----------



## MetalFan (16 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Zorn - Vom Lieben und Sterben

Zweite Kriminalroman-Verfilmung eines örtlichen Autors gedreht in meiner Heimatstadt!


----------



## Pomm (17 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Lara Croft: Tomb Raider
22:15 RTL II, Blade 2 (gekürzt)
00:25 RTL II, Frontier(s) (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Vikings (3 neue Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (18 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Transformers - Die Rache (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Magic Mike
20:15 VOX, Juno
20:15 ZDFneo, Mord und Margaritas
23:05 SAT.1, Corruptor – Im Zeichen der Korruption
23:10 ARD, Die Lincoln Verschwörung
23:55 WDR, Che
00:30 PRO 7, Hush
01:00 SAT.1, Desperado

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (Finale der 1. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (19 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Marvel's The Avengers
20:15 PRO 7, Wir kaufen einen Zoo
20:15 SIXX, The Whistleblower
20:15 RTL II, Gangs of New York (gekürzt)
20:15 Tele 5, Stoppt die Todesfahrt der U-Bahn 123
22:50 PRO 7, Predators (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (20 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Karate Kid (2010)
20:15 EinsFestival, Confidence - Coup in L.A.
20:15 Tele 5, Tenacious D – Kings of Rock
21:55 ARTE, Eastern Promises - Tödliche Versprechen
22:15 ZDF, Side Effects - Tödliche Nebenwirkungen
23:15 KABEL 1, Sin City
23:15 NDR, Drive

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jürgen von der Lippe, Blur)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Guido Cantz, Heino)


----------



## Pomm (21 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Knochenjäger
20:15 Tele 5, Ronin (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, The Straight Story - Eine wahre Geschichte
22:20 ServusTV, Die Commitments
00:25 ServusTV, Control

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Start der 4. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Start der 5. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Hugo Egon Balder, Hella von Sinnen & Wigald Boning, Torsten Sträter)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Viertelfinal-Rückspiel: FC Bayern München - FC Porto


----------



## Pomm (22 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
20:15 ARD, Das Leben ist nichts für Feiglinge
20:15 PRO 7, Restless - Nur mit Dir
22:15 KABEL 1, Denn zum Küssen sind sie da
23:55 BR, Tropic Thunder

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Rocco Giacobbe, Peter Wimmers, Fernanda Brandao)


----------



## Pomm (23 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, The Departed - Unter Feinden (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, The Messenger - Die letzte Nachricht
23:30 MDR, Der Untergang

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 EinsFestival, Carolin Kebekus: PussyTerrorTV
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Farin Urlaub)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Volker Paul, Teddy Teclebrhan)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:30 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Viertelfinal-Rückspiel: SSC Neapel - VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## Pomm (24 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Der Appartement-Schreck
22:00 Tele 5, Cleanskin - Bis zum Anschlag
22:00 ServusTV, Die Nacht des Jägers
22:35 3sat, Der Kuss vor dem Tode
23:00 PRO 7, Shooter

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Vikings (Die letzten 3 Folgen der 2. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (25 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, The Sixth Sense
20:15 RTL II, Passwort: Swordfish (gekürzt)
22:00 ZDFneo, Untraceable
22:05 RTL II, Vertical Limit
22:10 ServusTV, Nur 48 Stunden
22:30 BR, Das Boot – Director's Cut
23:35 ZDFneo, Bound - Gefesselt
23:55 Tele 5, American Werewolf

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab (Musikacts: Stefanie Heinzmann, Ann Sophie)


----------



## Pomm (26 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Open Range - Weites Land
20:15 PRO 7, G. I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Adèle und das Geheimnis des Pharaos
20:15 ARTE, Jeremiah Johnson
20:15 SIXX, Young Adult
22:05 SIXX, Die Teufelin
22:15 Tele 5, A Scanner Darkly – Der dunkle Schirm
22:25 PRO 7, Alien vs. Predator (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Apr. 2015)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 ZDF, Broadchurch (bin ich doch mal gespannt drauf, soll ja ziemlich gut sein)


----------



## Pomm (27 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Forbidden Kingdom
20:15 Tele 5, Monty Pythons - Der Sinn des Lebens (Kinofassung)
21:55 ARTE, Eastern Promises - Tödliche Versprechen
22:15 ZDF, Feinde - Welcome to the Punch
22:25 KABEL 1, Rumble in the Bronx
23:15 NDR, The Company Men – Gewinn ist nicht alles

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:05 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Jan Delay, Tove Lo)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Pierre M. Krause, Oonagh)


----------



## Pomm (28 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Alles muss raus
20:15 RTL NITRO, The Score
22:00 ServusTV, Das Wunderkind Tate
22:30 RTL NITRO, Manhunter - Roter Drache

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Joko Winterscheidt, Lena Liebkind)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: Halbfinale: FC Bayern München - Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Pomm (29 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Forrest Gump
20:15 PRO 7, Hangover
20:15 KABEL 1, Ghost - Nachricht von Sam
20:15 Tele 5, Glück im Spiel
22:45 Tele 5, All the Boys Love Mandy Lane (gekürzt)
22:45 KABEL 1, Im Netz der Spinne
23:15 HR, Drive
23:25 BR, Der Prozess
00:50 ARD, Zack and Miri Make a Porno

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: The Voice Kids-Gewinner Noah-Levi, Gero Hilliger, Andreas Weber)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: Halbfinale: Arminia Bielefeld - VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## Pomm (30 Apr. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Dirty Dancing
20:15 Disney Channel, Scott & Huutsch
20:15 HR, Wer's glaubt wird selig
23:15 SWR/SR, Irina Palm
23:25 ServusTV, Ali

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Meret Becker)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Alexander Gerst, Serdar Somuncu, Felix Schumacher)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:10 MDR, Apokalypse Vietnam (5 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (1 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Fluch der Karibik
20:15 ZDFneo, Zoolander
20:15 ServusTV, Ein seltsames Paar
21:45 WDR, Operation Walküre - Das Stauffenberg Attentat
22:00 EinsFestival, Apocalypse Now: Redux
22:00 PRO 7, Der Chaos-Dad
23:30 ZDFkultur, Rammbock
00:10 PRO 7, 28 Days Later

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, Sons of Anarchy (Die letzten zwei Folgen der 6. Staffel)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:15 ZDF, Das radikal Böse


----------



## Pomm (2 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fluch der Karibik 2
20:15 VOX, xXx - Triple X (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Spy Game - Der finale Countdown
22:10 ZDFneo, Traitor - Zwischen den Fronten
22:20 ServusTV, Black Rain
23:50 ARD, The Book of Eli
00:30 RTL II, Absolute Power

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Deutsche Eisfußballpokal


----------



## Pomm (5 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Der weiße Hai
22:00 ServusTV, Take Shelter – Ein Sturm zieht auf
22:00 ZDFkultur, Hierro – Insel der Angst 
22:00 Super RTL, Schule
22:25 3sat, Untraceable
22:35 Tele 5, Hide & Seek – Kein Entkommen
22:50 Einsfestival, Spurlos – Die Entführung der Alice Creed
23:55 ARTE, Oh Boy

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jürgen Drews, Stephan Brusche, Michael Hatzius)


----------



## Pomm (6 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Terminal
20:15 PRO 7, Lethal Weapon IV - Zwei Profis räumen auf (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, Galaxy Quest – Planlos durchs Weltall
22:30 KABEL 1, Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Johann Lafer, Jörg Sprave)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Halbfinale: Hinspiel, FC Barcelona - FC Bayern München


----------



## Pomm (7 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Disney Channel, Mademoiselle Populaire
22:05 VOX, Pulp Fiction
22:25 3sat, Die Kammer der toten Kinder

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Wigald Boning)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dr. Uwe Westphal, GNTM-Finalistinnen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Halbfinale, Hinspiel: FC Sevilla - AC Florenz


----------



## Pomm (8 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Ich, du und der andere
20:15 ZDFkultur, Kriegerin
22:10 PRO 7, American History X
22:55 RTL II, Mad Max 2 – Der Vollstrecker
23:15 3sat, Citizen Kane
00:25 PRO 7, Heist - Der letzte Coup

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Black Sails (Start der 2. Staffel / Die ersten drei von zehn neuen Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (9 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
20:15 VOX, 30 über Nacht
20:15 RTL II, Twister
20:15 ServusTV, Schiffsmeldungen
22:20 ServusTV, Thief - Der Einzelgänger
22:25 RTL II, Kopfgeld (Kinofassung)
23:15 PRO 7, The Butterfly Effect (Kinofassung)
23:15 ARD, Margin Call – Der große Crash
23:35 RBB, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Black Sails (3 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Extreme Welt


----------



## Pomm (10 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Alles erlaubt – Eine Woche ohne Regeln (Kinofassung)
22:10 SIXX, Unterwegs mit Mum
22:20 RTL II, American Pie – Jetzt wird geheiratet (Kinofassung)
22:25 Tele 5, Candy – Reise der Engel
23:00 RBB, RoboCop

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Black Sails (Die letzten drei Folgen der 2. Staffel)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:00 3sat, Johnny Cash at Folsom Prison


----------



## Pomm (11 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Mad Max - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Linda Lovelace - Pornostar
22:35 KABEL 1, Mad Max (Uncut)
23:15 NDR, Betty Anne Waters

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Clueso, K.I.Z.)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Carolin Kebekus, Marvin M4RV Hintz & Benedikt SaLzOr Saltzer, Sebastian Steudtner)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:55 ZDF, Die Arier


----------



## Pomm (12 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Super RTL, America's Sweethearts
20:15 RTL NITRO, Helden aus der zweiten Reihe
20:15 Tele 5, Wahre Lügen (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, 2 Tage New York
22:15 Super RTL, I Heart Huckabees
22:20 Tele 5, The Killer Inside Me (gekürzt)
00:25 Tele 5, Memento

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:25 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Lena, Olaf Schubert)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Halbfinal-Rückspiel, FC Bayern München - FC Barcelona


----------



## Pomm (13 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Cast Away - Verschollen
20:15 KABEL 1, 8 Blickwinkel
22:00 KABEL 1, Firewall
22:15 EinsPlus, Brothers - Zwei Brüder. Eine Liebe.
23:45 RBB, Drive

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:55 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total


----------



## Pomm (14 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
14:05 ZDFneo, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr
15:35 ZDFneo, Ein ausgekochtes Schlitzohr ist wieder auf Achse
18:40 ZDFneo, Starsky & Hutch
20:15 ZDFneo, Out of Sight
20:15 VOX, Rock of Ages (Kinofassung)
20:15 ServusTV, Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
22:00 RTL, X-Men Origins: Wolverine
22:40 VOX, Operation: Broken Arrow
23:15 ServusTV, Johanna von Orleans
00:00 RTL, Starship Troopers
00:00 WDR, Ein ganz gewöhnlicher Dieb
00:00 BR, Looking for Eric

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 BR, Die Mannschaft

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Halbfinal-Rückspiel: AC Florenz - FC Sevilla


----------



## Pomm (15 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Super 8
20:15 SAT1, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an
20:15 ZDFneo, Ace Ventura - Ein tierischer Detektiv
22:25 PRO 7, Tomorrow, When the War Began
23:00 RTL II, Romeo Must Die


----------



## Pomm (16 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Am Ende der Welt
20:15 VOX, Deep Impact
20:15 RTL II, Rush Hour 2
20:15 ServusTV, Zeit der Zärtlichkeit
22:00 BR, Angels' Share - Ein Schluck für die Engel
22:40 ServusTV, Der Marathon-Mann
23:35 RBB, Jerry Maguire - Spiel des Lebens
01:10 ARD, Inhale - Um jeden Atemzug

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:55 ARTE, B. B. King: The Life of Riley


----------



## Pomm (17 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Fargo
20:15 RTL, R.E.D. - Älter, härter, besser (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Spurwechsel
20:15 RTL II, Elizabeth
21:50 ARTE, Barton Fink
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Heat
22:30 SIXX, Eine verhängnisvolle Affäre
22:40 RTL II, Black Death
23:05 PRO 7, Final Destination 3


----------



## Pomm (18 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Cloud Atlas - Der Wolkenatlas
22:15 ZDF, Shame
22:25 KABEL 1, Extreme Rage

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
21:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (2 Folgen)
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, 24: Live Another Day (Folge 1-3)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli - Red Nose Day Spezial (Gäste: Lena Meyer-Landrut, Genetikk)
23:20 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Rüdiger Nehberg, Philipp Niegisch und Boris König)


----------



## Pomm (19 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Out of Time - Sein Gegner ist die Zeit
20:15 Super RTL, Vollidiot
20:15 Tele 5, Conan - Der Barbar (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Keiner killt so schlecht wie ich
22:15 Super RTL, Vater Morgana

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, 24: Live Another Day (Folge 4 & 5)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:45 ZDFneo, Masters of Sex (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
21:00 Einsfestival, Eurovision Song Contest 2015 - 1. Halbfinale
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Dr. Christian Rätsch)


----------



## Pomm (20 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Sag kein Wort (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Born to Be Wild - Saumäßig unterwegs
22:15 SAT.1, Space Cowboys
22:15 EinsPlus, Female Agents – Geheimkommando Phoenix
22:35 KABEL 1, Exorzist: Der Anfang

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Outlander (Free-TV-Premiere, Doppelfolge)
22:10 Super RTL, Da Vinci's Demons (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Palina Rojinski, Thomas D. und Vince Ebert, Robeat)


----------



## Pomm (21 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Spiel ohne Regeln
20:15 Disney Channel, I.Q. - Liebe ist relativ
22:35 KABEL 1, Old School (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, 24: Live Another Day (Folge 8 & 9)

*Show-Tipps:*
21:00 Einsfestival, Eurovision Song Contest 2015 - 2. Halbfinale
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Wayne Carpendale)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Reiner Calmund & Frank Rosin, Florian Schröder, Laetitia Noemi Hahn und Philip Amadeus Hahn)


----------



## Pomm (22 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Staatsfeind Nr.1 (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, Meine erfundene Frau
20:15 ZDFneo, Ace Ventura – Jetzt wird’s wild
22:15 ServusTV, Die Reifeprüfung
22:35 3sat, The Fog – Nebel des Grauens
23:00 RTL II, Land of the Dead (Kinofassung)
00:00 3sat, [REC]
00:50 PRO 7, Das tödliche Wespennest

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 PRO 7 MAXX, 24: Live Another Day (Die letzten 3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (23 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, X-Men - Der Film
20:15 SAT.1, The Day After Tomorrow
20:15 VOX, Rush Hour
20:15 RTL II, Im Auftrag des Teufels (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Das Leben des David Gale
20:15 ServusTV, Cadillac Man
22:00 ServusTV, Cash!
22:10 PRO 7, New Kids Turbo (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDFneo, A Lonely Place to Die - Todesfalle Highlands (gekürzt)
22:40 SAT.1, Event Horizon - Am Rande des Universums
23:05 RTL II, Saw (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Eurovision Song Contest 2015 - Der Countdown für Wien
21:00 ARD, Eurovision Song Contest 2015 - Finale


----------



## Pomm (24 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Jack Reacher (gekürzt)
20:15 SAT.1, Pirates of the Caribbean - Fremde Gezeiten
20:15 KABEL 1, Star Trek (2009)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Sixth Sense (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Die Schwester der Königin
22:00 ServusTV, Traffic - Macht des Kartells
22:00 ZDFneo, 1492 - Die Eroberung des Paradieses
22:05 RTL, Colombiana (Kinofassung)
22:05 Tele 5, The Informers
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Gift - Die dunkle Gabe
22:55 SAT.1, From Hell
23:00 PRO 7, Blitz
23:50 RTL II, Ich weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Super RTL, Crossbones - Im Reich der Piraten (Free-TV-Premiere, Folge 1-4)


----------



## Pomm (25 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Wolverine: Weg des Kriegers (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Signs - Zeichen
20:15 3sat, Lawrence von Arabien
20:15 SAT.1, 2012
20:15 VOX, Miss Undercover
20:15 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop - Ich lös' den Fall auf jeden Fall
22:00 ServusTV, A Gang Story - Eine Frage der Ehre
22:25 KABEL 1, Beverly Hills Cop II
22:30 VOX, Der Einsatz
23:35 ZDF, Der Plan

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Super RTL, Crossbones - Im Reich der Piraten (Folge 5-9)


----------



## Pomm (26 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, X-Men Origins: Wolverine (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFkultur, Moonlight Mile
22:05 Tele 5, Angel Heart (gekürzt)
00:20 ARD, Bobby - Der letzte Tag von Robert F. Kennedy

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Two and a Half Men (Das Finale der Serie)
21:10 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:40 PRO 7, Mom (Start der 2. Staffel)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:10 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Sarah Connor, Bastian Bielendorfer)


----------



## Pomm (27 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Rush Hour 3
22:00 Tele 5, The Chair
22:45 RBB, Immer Drama um Tamara
23:10 BR, München

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Outlander (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Bas Kast, Der Dennis, Sarah Connor)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Fußball - UEFA Europa League: Finale: Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk - FC Sevilla


----------



## Pomm (28 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das geheime Fenster (gekürzt)
20:15 Disney Channel, Miss Daisy und ihr Chauffeur
23:30 WDR, Night Moves

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Mark Benecke)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Vanessa Meisinger, Carl-Einar Häckner)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Bundesliga Relegation: Hinspiel: Hamburger SV - Karlsruher SC


----------



## Pomm (29 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Cowboys & Aliens (Kinofassung)
20:15 SAT.1, 50 erste Dates
20:15 ZDFneo, Scary Movie 3 (Kinofassung)
22:35 3sat, Under Fire
22:40 PRO 7, Zombieland
00:15 PRO 7, Attack the Block

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:30 ARD, Sherlock: Ein Fall von Pink


----------



## Pomm (30 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Game - Das Geschenk seines Lebens
20:15 PRO 7, Paycheck - Die Abrechnung
20:15 VOX, Trennung mit Hindernissen
20:15 ServusTV, Der einzige Zeuge
20:15 BR, Die Brücken am Fluss
22:00 ZDF, Gladiator (Kinofassung)
22:10 SAT.1, Der Womanizer - Die Nacht der Exfreundinnen
22:35 BR, Im Auftrag des Drachen
23:40 ARD, Der ganz große Traum
23:50 ZDFneo, Femme Fatale

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:00 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal Finale: Borussia Dortmund - VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## Pomm (31 Mai 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Jungfrau (40), männlich, sucht... (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL, Olympus Has Fallen (Könnte um 6 Minuten gekürzt sein)
20:15 PRO 7, Selbst ist die Braut
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Unbreakable - Unzerbrechlich (gekürzt)
20:15 SIXX, Starbuck
20:15 KABEL 1, Der Wixxer
20:15 Tele 5, Zwei glorreiche Halunken
22:35 PRO 7, Mann unter Feuer


----------



## Pomm (1 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Transporter (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Resurrection (Serienstart / 2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Bates Motel (Start der 2. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Wladimir Klitschko, Samuel L. Jackson, Cro, Of Monsters and Men)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Olli Dittrich, Max Mutzke)


----------



## Pomm (2 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Erbarmungslos (leicht gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Die Simpsons - Der Film
20:15 Tele 5, Detective Dee und das Geheimnis der Phantomflammen
22:10 RTL NITRO, Spartan
22:50 Tele 5, The Warlords
23:00 KABEL 1, Rookie - Der Anfänger
23:15 WDR, Winter's Bone
00:20 ARD, Bube, Dame, König, grAs (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:00 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:25 PRO 7, Mom (Neue Folge)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Simon Pearce, Fritz Gall)


----------



## Pomm (3 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Indiana Jones -- Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
20:15 KABEL 1, Million Dollar Baby
20:15 Tele 5, Enigma - Das Geheimnis
22:15 EinsPlus, Insider
23:10 KABEL 1, In the Line of Fire

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Outlander (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
21:15 RTL, I Like the 80's - Die Jahre 1980/81
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Otto Waalkes, Sarah Engels & Pietro Lombardi)


----------



## Pomm (4 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Gran Torino
20:15 PRO 7, Tron: Legacy
20:15 VOX, Die Unglaublichen - The Incredibles
21:15 ServusTV, The Doors
22:35 VOX, The Cabin in the Woods
22:45 PRO 7, Gamer (gekürzt)


----------



## Pomm (5 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Schuh des Manitu - Extra Large
20:15 SAT.1, Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Vergessene Welt: Jurassic Park
20:15 ZDFneo, Glauben ist alles!
22:10 PRO 7, Bad Boys II (gekürzt)
22:50 RTL II, Rambo

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Extant (Serienstart / 3 Folgen)
23:25 ARD, Sherlock: Der blinde Banker


----------



## Pomm (6 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Indiana Jones und der letzte Kreuzzug
20:15 BR, Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier
22:00 Einsfestival, Max Manus
00:40 ZDFneo, Largo Winch - Die Burma Verschwörung

*Sport-Tipp:*
19: 25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Finale: Juventus Turin - FC Barcelona (Anstoß: 20:45)

*Musik-Tipp:*
18:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2015 LIVE (Livestream hier: Live - Rock am Ring 2015)


----------



## Pomm (7 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Independence Day (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Neues vom Wixxer
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, The Strangers (gekürzt)
22:40 SIXX, The Illusionist
23:00 RTL, Silent Hill: Revelation
23:15 PRO 7, V wie Vendetta
23:50 ARD, Micmacs - Uns gehört Paris!

*Musik-Tipp:*
18:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2015 LIVE


----------



## Death Row (7 Juni 2015)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7, Independence Day (Kinofassung)



Wirklich die normale Fassung oder doch mit den blöden neuen Szenen mit neuer Synchro?


----------



## Pomm (8 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Blutrot
20:15 KABEL 1, Passagier 57 (gekürzt)
21:00 ARTE, Marathon Man
21:55 KABEL 1, Jackie Chan ist Nobody
23:00 ARTE, From Dusk Till Dawn (vermutlich gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Resurrection (2 neue Folgen)
23:05 VOX, Bates Motel (Neue Folge)

*Musik-Tipp:*
17:00 EinsPlus, Rock am Ring 2015 - Highlights


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDF, Flucht durch die Berge (wahrscheinlich besser bekannt als "Special Forces" mit einer gewissen Diane  )


----------



## Pomm (9 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
23:00 Tele 5, The Raid
23:15 WDR, Brothers
23:40 BR, Trauzeuge gesucht!

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (10 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Last Samurai (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, Was das Herz begehrt
23:05 KABEL 1, Der Club der Teufelinnen
23:15 SAT.1, Last Man Standing
23:15 HR, Bad Lieutenant - Cop ohne Gewissen

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Outlander (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, I Like the 80's - Die Jahre 1982/83

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Länderspiel: Deutschland - USA


----------



## Pomm (11 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Der Diktator (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Tage des Donners - Days of Thunder
20:15 Disney Channel, Liebe hat zwei Gesichter
21:55 PRO 7, 21 & Over
22:30 KABEL 1, Hooligans


----------



## Pomm (12 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Captain America - The First Avenger
20:15 RTL II, Inside Man
22:45 PRO 7, Priest
22:50 RTL II, Rambo II - Der Auftrag
00:30 PRO 7, The Crazies - Fürchte deinen Nächsten
00:35 RTL II, Act of Valor

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Extant (2 neue Folgen)
23:30 ARD, Sherlock: Das große Spiel


----------



## Pomm (13 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Bank Job
20:15 PRO 7, Die nackte Wahrheit
22:10 SAT.1, I Am Legend (Kinofassung)
22:10 PRO 7, Final Destination 4 (gekürzt)
00:05 RTL II, Die Stunde des Jägers

*Sport-Tipps:*
18:00 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Konferenz: Polen - Georgien und Irland - Schottland
20:45 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Gibraltar - Deutschland


----------



## Pomm (14 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Lord of War - Händler des Todes
20:15 PRO 7, Unstoppable - Außer Kontrolle
20:15 KABEL 1, Friendship!
20:15 RTL II, Pakt der Wölfe (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art (Kinofassung)
22:15 PRO 7, John Rambo (gekürzt)
23:55 PRO 7, Machete
00:05 ARD, Zeit der Trauer

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:55 ARTE, Wiktor But, der wahre Händler des Todes


----------



## Pomm (15 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Einsfestival, Fluchtpunkt Nizza - Wer ist Anthony Zimmer?
21:45 EinsPlus, Betty Anne Waters

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (Neue Folge)
21:15 VOX, Resurrection (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 VOX, Bates Motel (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (16 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, vincent will meer
20:15 SUPER RTL, 10 Dinge, die ich an dir hasse
22:10 RTL NITRO, Octalus - Der Tod aus der Tiefe
00:05 Tele 5, Super - Shut Up, Crime!

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)
22:45 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:15 ARTE, Drogen: Amerikas längster Krieg


----------



## Pomm (17 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Catch Me If You Can
20:15 ARTE, The Way Back - Der lange Weg
20:15 KABEL 1, Coach Carter
23:00 KABEL 1, Final Destination
23:10 BR, Zeiten des Aufruhrs

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Outlander (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, I Like the 80's - Die Jahre 1984/85


----------



## Pomm (18 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Eine Frage der Ehre
20:15 VOX, Der Teufel trägt Prada
20:15 PRO 7, The Watch - Nachbarn der 3. Art
20:15 Disney Channel, Green Card - Schein-Ehe mit Hindernissen
22:15 PRO 7, Die etwas anderen Cops (Kinofassung)
22:25 3sat, Summer of Sam
23:15 KABEL 1, Das Versprechen

*Serien-Tipp:*
23:15 RTL II, Californication (Free-TV-Premiere, 7. und letzte Staffel, alle Folgen in einer Nacht)


----------



## Pomm (19 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Big Lebowski
20:15 PRO 7, Thor
20:15 SAT.1, Freundschaft Plus
20:15 RTL II, Shutter Island (gekürzt)
22:00 3sat, Casino
22:50 RTL II, Rambo III (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Extant (2 neue Folgen)
23:30 ARD, Sherlock: Ein Skandal in Belgravia

*Show-Tipp:*
22:45 ZDF, Der Deutsche Filmpreis 2015


----------



## Pomm (20 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Servus TV, Shadow Dancer
20:15 RTL, Hellboy - Die goldene Armee
20:15 SAT.1, Knight & Day
20:15 PRO 7, Alice im Wunderland
22:00 ZDFneo, Miami Vice
22:30 RTL, Final Destination 5 (gekürzt)
00:15 WDR, Die durch die Hölle gehen
00:20 ZDF, Airport


----------



## Pomm (21 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Ice Age 4 - Voll verschoben
20:15 RTL, Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, In the Line of Fire - Die zweite Chance (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, Keinohrhasen
22:00 PRO 7, World War Z (Kinofassung)
22:00 RTL II, Fighting (Kinofassung)
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Rookie - Der Anfänger

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:30 SIXX, Michael Jackson's This Is It


----------



## Pomm (22 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Volcano (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, Der Auftragslover
22:15 ZDF, Final Call - Wenn er auflegt, muss sie sterben
22:25 KABEL 1, Mörderischer Vorsprung
23:15 ZDF, So viele Jahre liebe ich dich

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Resurrection (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (23 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Tele 5, Austin Powers - Das Schärfste, was Ihre Majestät zu bieten hat
20:15 Servus TV, Tanguy - Der Nesthocker
22:00 RTL NITRO, Bowfingers große Nummer
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, End of Watch

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)
22:45 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 RTL, The Blacklist (Finale der 2. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (24 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die letzte Festung (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Geisterschloss
22:40 KABEL 1, Final Destination 2
22:45 RBB, We Want Sex
23:10 BR, Alles koscher!
23:10 HR, This Is England - Ende einer Kindheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Empire (Serienstart, 3 Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Outlander (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, I Like the 80's - Die Jahre 1986/87


----------



## Pomm (25 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, American Pie: Das Klassentreffen (Kinofassung)
20:15 KABEL 1, Batman
20:15 VOX, Die Queen
22:25 3sat, Der Spitzel - 50 Dead Men Walking
23:05 KABEL 1, Batmans Rückkehr

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 RTL, Taxi Brooklyn (Serienstart, 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (26 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab
20:15 RTL II, Terminator 2 - Tag der Abrechnung (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Ruby & Quentin - Der Killer und die Klette
20:15 SAT.1, Solange du da bist
22:00 Servus TV, Für eine Handvoll Dollar
00:20 PRO 7, Cloverfield

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Extant (2 neue Folgen)
23:30 ARD, Sherlock: Die Hunde von Baskerville


----------



## Pomm (27 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Servus TV, Das Kartell
20:15 RTL, Ich - Einfach unverbesserlich
20:15 SAT.1, Real Steel - Stahlharte Gegner
22:00 BR, Hotel Lux
22:05 RTL, Redemption - Stunde der Vergeltung
22:10 ZDFneo, Der Knochenjäger
23:00 ZDF, Sieben
23:20 PRO 7, 127 Hours
00:15 WDR, Papillon

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Unglaubliche Momente


----------



## Pomm (28 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Premium Rush
20:15 RTL, Gambit - Der Masterplan
20:15 ARTE, Der 200-Jahre-Mann
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Unterwegs nach Cold Mountain
20:15 KABEL 1, Zweiohrküken
20:15 Tele 5, Spy Kids 2 - Die Rückkehr der Superspione
22:30 RTL II, Natürlich blond!
22:55 Servus TV, Der Blender - The Imposter
23:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Schneller als der Tod


----------



## Pomm (29 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon - Zwei stahlharte Profis (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, Micmacs - Uns gehört Paris!
22:15 ZDF, Hostage - Entführt
22:25 KABEL 1, Flucht aus Absolom (gekürzt)
23:40 MDR, Der große Leichtsinn - The Big Easy

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Resurrection (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (30 Juni 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Servus TV, Moonrise Kingdom
23:40 SUPER RTL, Take Me Home Tonight
21:50 RTL NITRO, Borat
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Gamer (gekürzt)
22:40 Tele 5, Very Bad Things
23:45 PRO 7 MAXX, The Crazies - Fürchte deinen Nächsten

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:20 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)
22:45 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (1 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Tele 5, Little Children (gekürzt)
22:15 EinsPlus, Zero Tolerance - Zeugen in Angst
22:45 RBB, München
23:05 KABEL 1, Sleepy Hollow

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Empire (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Outlander (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL, I Like the 80's - Die Jahre 1988/89


----------



## Pomm (2 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Once Upon a Time in China
20:15 KABEL 1, Batman Forever
20:15 Disney Channel, Das Geheimnis von Green Lake
22:15 VOX, Die Frau in Schwarz

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 RTL, Taxi Brooklyn (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Schlussetappe
20:15 RTL II, Dante's Peak
20:15 SAT.1, Der perfekte Ex
20:15 ZDFneo, Notting Hill
22:00 PRO 7, Jumper (gekürzt)
22:15 Servus TV, Für ein paar Dollar mehr

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, Extant (2 neue Folgen)
23:30 ARD, Sherlock: Der Reichenbachfall


----------



## Pomm (4 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Mr. & Mrs. Smith (Kinofassung)
20:15 VOX, Master and Commander - Bis ans Ende der Welt
20:15 ZDFneo, Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers (Kinofassung)
20:15 BR, Hachiko - Eine wunderbare Freundschaft
20:15 Servus TV, Kundun
21:55 BR, Take This Waltz
22:40 Servus TV, Der Dialog
22:50 RTL II, Tremors - Im Land der Raketenwürmer
23:20 ZDFneo, Eden Lake (gekürzt)
23:50 RBB, Das Messer
01:30 RTL II, Tremors 2 - Die Rückkehr der Raketenwürmer

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Stefan Effenberg vs. Daniel Aminati


----------



## Pomm (5 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Sherlock Holmes
20:15 ARTE, L. A. Crash
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Abyss - Abgrund des Todes
20:15 RTL II, Contact
22:50 PRO 7, Gangster Squad
23:10 RTL II, Serenity - Flucht in neue Welten
23:55 ARD, Leaving Las Vegas - Liebe bis in den Tod


----------



## Pomm (6 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Ziemlich beste Freunde
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon 2 - Brennpunkt L. A. (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, Zeit der Trauer
21:45 ARTE, Heavenly Creatures - Himmlische Kreaturen
22:15 ZDF, Verlockende Falle

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Resurrection (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (7 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Servus TV, Message in a Bottle - Der Beginn einer großen Liebe
22:30 WDR, Jerry Maguire - Spiel des Lebens
23:58 Tele 5, Kalifornia

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, Ray Donovan (Start der 2. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:40 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (8 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee - Ein Krokodil zum Küssen
22:15 KABEL 1, Big Mamas Haus

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Empire (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Outlander (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)
23:40 RTL NITRO, The Following (Start der 2. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (9 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Spanglish
20:15 PRO 7, Bad Teacher
20:15 ARTE, Fist of Legend (Kinofassung)
20:15 Disney Channel, Sechs Tage, sieben Nächte
20:15 VOX, Die Bourne Verschwörung
22:25 VOX, Das Bourne Ultimatum
22:45 ARD, Lincoln


----------



## Pomm (10 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Krieg der Welten
20:15 SAT.1, Love and Other Drugs - Nebenwirkung inklusive
22:15 Servus TV, Zwei glorreiche Halunken
22:35 3sat, Zatoichi - Der blinde Samurai
23:30 ZDFkultur, Rammbock

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Homeland (Start der 4. Staffel / 3 Folgen)
20:15 SIXX, Extant (Finale der 1. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (11 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Servus TV, Drift - Besiege die Welle
20:15 SAT.1, King Arthur (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL, Ice Age 3 - Die Dinosaurier sind los
21:35 ZDFneo, Die Vögel
22:00 RTL, Oben
22:20 Servus TV, Network
23:30 ZDFneo, Topas
00:00 WDR, Mr. Nobody - Ein Mann, drei Leben
00:05 ZDF, The Fast and the Furious
01:35 RTL II, Amityville Horror - Eine wahre Geschichte
03:00 RTL II, Insidious

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mein bester Feind


----------



## MetalFan (11 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Amanda Knox - Der Engel mit den Eisaugen (mit Hayden Panettiere als Amanda Knox)


----------



## Pomm (12 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Unknown Identity
20:15 PRO 7, Beautiful Creatures - Eine unsterbliche Liebe
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Wehrlos - Die Tochter des Generals (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, Mel Brooks' Spaceballs
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX, Sliver
22:50 PRO 7, Underworld Awakening
00:35 PRO 7, Daybreakers


----------



## Pomm (13 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Wie beim ersten Mal
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon 3 - Die Profis sind zurück (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Kopfüber in die Nacht
22:40 KABEL 1, Judge Dredd
23:15 NDR, Operation Walküre - Das Stauffenberg Attentat
23:35 MDR, Die glorreichen Sieben

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Arrow (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Resurrection (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (14 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Tele 5, The Suspect (gekürzt)
20:15 Servus TV, Clockwise - In letzter Sekunde
22:30 WDR, Die Lincoln Verschwörung
00:20 PRO 7 MAXX, The Host

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Ray Donovan (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 ARD, Blick in den Abgrund - Profiler im Angesicht des Bösen


----------



## Pomm (15 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Mammuth
20:15 KABEL 1, Crocodile Dundee II
00:35 KABEL 1, The Descent - Abgrund des Grauens

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Revenge (Zum Start der 3. Staffel laufen gleich vier Folgen am Stück)
20:15 PRO 7, Empire (Die letzten drei Folgen)
23:50 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:00 3sat, More Than Honey - Bitterer Honig


----------



## Pomm (16 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Hangover
20:15 VOX, Kill the Boss (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, Mr. Nice Guy
20:15 ARTE, House of Flying Daggers
20:15 Disney Channel, Liebling, ich habe die Kinder geschrumpft
22:05 VOX, Terminator
22:25 3sat, The Guard - Ein Ire sieht schwarz
22:45 ARD, Arbitrage - Der Preis der Macht


----------



## Pomm (17 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Batman Begins
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park
20:15 SAT.1, Zum Ausziehen verführt
20:15 RTL NITRO, Hero (Kinofassung)
22:00 RTL NITRO, The Guillotines
22:35 3sat, Blue Steel
22:50 RTL II, Roter Drache
23:05 PRO 7, War

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Homeland (3 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (18 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Der Mandant
20:15 SAT.1, Rocky Balboa
20:15 Servus TV, The Hunter
20:15 ZDFneo, Das Leben des David Gale
22:15 ZDFneo, Der verbotene Schlüssel
22:15 TELE 5, Black Water
22:30 RTL, Get the Gringo (gekürzt)
00:05 PRO 7, Dark Blue
00:05 ZDF, Das Dorf der Verdammten

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Sophia Thomalla vs. Fernanda Brandao

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 ARTE, Marley


----------



## Pomm (19 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Good Morning, Vietnam
20:15 RTL, Das A-Team - Der Film (Kinofassung)
20:15 PRO 7, Die drei Musketiere
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Im Feuer
20:15 SIXX, Freundschaft Plus
21:40 3sat, Spartacus
22:30 PRO 7, The Dark Knight
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Shaft
00:10 ARD, The Fall - Im Reich der Fantasie
00:40 3sat, Mission


----------



## Pomm (20 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Lethal Weapon 4 - Zwei Profis räumen auf (gekürzt)
22:15 Servus TV, The Yards - Im Hinterhof der Macht
22:45 KABEL 1, Born 2 Die
23:30 WDR, Red Dust - Die Wahrheit führt in die Freiheit

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (Start der 4. Staffel / 2 Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Resurrection (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (21 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Tele 5, City by the Sea
20:15 ZDFkultur, Frida
21:05 Servus TV, Ein Fisch namens Wanda
00:22 Tele 5, Zwei Tage in L. A.

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Ray Donovan (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (22 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Bruce Allmächtig
22:15 KABEL 1, Die Truman Show
22:15 EinsPlus, Jo Nesbø's Headhunters
23:10 BR, Winter's Bone

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (Free-TV-Premiere, Start mit Dreierfolge)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (3 neue Folgen)
23:50 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (23 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich
20:15 VOX, Wanderlust - Der Trip ihres Lebens
20:15 Disney Channel, Liebling, jetzt haben wir ein Riesenbaby
22:10 VOX, Crazy, Stupid, Love

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:35 KABEL 1, Shameless (Free-TV-Premiere, 2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (24 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Jurassic Park 3
20:15 SAT.1, Gregs Tagebuch 2: Gibt's Probleme?
20:15 ZDFneo, Birthday Girl - Braut auf Bestellung
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan: City Hunter
22:00 RTL II, Last Boy Scout - Das Ziel ist Überleben (gekürzt)
22:35 PRO 7, District 9

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 KABEL 1, Homeland (3 neue Folgen)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ServusTV, Jäger des Augenblicks - Ein Abenteuer am Mount Roraima


----------



## Pomm (25 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Men in Black
20:15 SAT.1, Gregs Tagebuch - Ich war's nicht
20:15 VOX, Zeit zu leben
22:00 ZDFneo, Let Me In
22:05 RTL, Dredd (gekürzt)
22:50 RTL II, Männertrip (Kinofassung)
00:05 ZDF, Gefährliche Brandung

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Himmel oder Hölle


----------



## Pomm (26 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Der schmale Grat
20:15 PRO 7, Tropic Thunder (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Zorn der Titanen
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Eine Frage der Ehre
20:15 SIXX, Für immer Liebe
22:40 PRO 7, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit


----------



## Pomm (27 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Mission: Impossible
20:15 ARD, Zwei an einem Tag
22:15 ZDF, Good Kill - Tod aus der Luft
22:15 Servus TV, In ihren Augen
22:40 KABEL 1, Mission: Impossible 2
23:30 WDR, Mitten im Sturm

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (2 neue Folgen)
22:10 VOX, Resurrection (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (28 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, About Schmidt
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Der Diktator (Kinofassung)
22:00 Tele 5, Underworld (Kinofassung)
22:35 RTL NITRO, Schlappe Bullen beißen nicht

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Ray Donovan (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (29 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Road to Perdition (gekürzt)
20:15 Tele 5, Ein verrücktes Paar - Alt verkracht und frisch verliebt
22:40 KABEL 1, GoodFellas - Drei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia
23:30 HR, Apocalypse Now Redux
00:22 Tele 5, Scanners - Ihre Gedanken können töten

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (3 neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7, The Strain (Serienstart)
23:50 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (30 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich
20:15 VOX, In den Schuhen meiner Schwester
20:15 ZDF, Bandidas
21:35 Disney Channel, Auf die stürmische Art
22:45 ARD, Heute bin ich blond
22:55 VOX, Total Recall - Die totale Erinnerung (Original)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:35 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (31 Juli 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, I, Robot
20:15 RTL II, Departed - Unter Feinden (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Das Schwergewicht
20:15 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan: Der rechte Arm der Götter
22:05 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan: Sie nannten ihn Knochenbrecher
22:10 Servus TV, Geronimo - Das Blut der Apachen
22:35 3sat, Rebellion
23:10 RTL II, From Dusk Till Dawn (gekürzt)
00:10 RTL NITRO, Jet Li: Tai Chi Master

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:20 KABEL 1, Homeland (Die letzten drei Folgen der 4. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (1 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, 21 Jump Street
20:15 SAT.1, Terminator: Die Erlösung (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, My Week with Marilyn
20:15 ZDFneo, Arlington Road
22:10 Servus TV, Monster's Ball
22:50 RTL II, Scream - Schrei! (Kinofassung)
23:35 ZDF, Léon - Der Profi
00:10 3sat, Devil's Backbone
00:55 ZDFneo, Cube

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: Sensationen & Aufreger

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Supercup: VfL Wolfsburg - FC Bayern München


----------



## Pomm (2 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll
20:15 RTL, Hangover 2
20:15 RTL II, Sleepers (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Alexander
22:00 ZDF, Warschau '44
22:10 BR, Zwei hinreißend verdorbene Schurken
23:05 PRO 7, Faster
23:05 Servus TV, Beasts of the Southern Wild
00:20 3sat, Donnie Darko


----------



## Pomm (3 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hot Shots! - Die Mutter aller Filme
21:55 KABEL 1, Hot Shots 2: Der 2. Versuch
22:15 ZDF, Inglourious Basterds
22:15 Servus TV, Rampart
22:45 WDR, The Company Men - Gewinn ist nicht alles

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (3 neue Folgen)
23:05 VOX, Resurrection (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (4 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:30 WDR, Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
22:45 ARD, Oh Boy
23:05 Tele 5, Big Nothing
23:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Natural Born Killers (Kinofassung)
00:50 Tele 5, Requiem for a Dream

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mom (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 ZDFneo, Ray Donovan (2 neue Folgen)
23:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Neue Folge) 

*Doku-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Count-Down in ein neues Zeitalter: Hiroshima
22:50 ARTE, The Man Who Saved the World


----------



## Pomm (5 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Collateral (gekürzt)
20:15 ARD, Auslandseinsatz
22:15 PHOENIX, Hiroshima
22:50 KABEL 1, Gegen die Zeit
23:10 ARTE, Warriors of the Rainbow

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Top of the Lake (3 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (3 neue Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:50 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (6 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Reine Nervensache
20:15 PRO 7, Step Up: Miami Heat
20:15 VOX, Love Vegas (Kinofassung)
20:15 Disney Channel, Ein toller Käfer
22:20 PRO 7, Burlesque
23:00 EinsPlus, Lady Vengeance - Leben für die Rache
23:15 ARD, The Sessions - Wenn Worte berühren

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Secret State (Alle vier Folgen der Miniserie am Stück)
22:35 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (7 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
22:00 Servus TV, Rivalen unter roter Sonne
22:20 RTL II, Bulletproof Monk - Der kugelsichere Mönch
22:45 PRO 7, Die Insel
00:25 RTL II, Unleashed - Entfesselt


----------



## Pomm (8 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Outbreak - Lautlose Killer
20:15 SAT.1, Men in Black II
20:15 ZDFneo, Tron
20:15 Servus TV, Meerjungfrauen küssen besser
21:45 WDR, Die Vermessung der Welt
22:00 SAT.1, Face/Off - Im Körper des Feindes
22:20 Servus TV, Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden
23:05 RBB, Thirteen Days
00:05 ZDF, Kurzer Prozess - Righteous Kill
00:35 PRO 7, D.O.A. - Dead or Alive

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Lukas Podolski vs. Elton

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:50 ARTE, No Direction Home: Bob Dylan


----------



## Pomm (9 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Wer ist Hanna? (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL, Fast verheiratet (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, Jackie Chans First Strike - Erstschlag
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Das fliegende Auge
21:55 RTL II, Spion wider Willen
22:30 PRO 7, 13
22:40 BR, Zeit des Erwachens
22:50 SIXX, Daybreakers
00:15 PRO 7, Felon


----------



## Pomm (10 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Schnee, der auf Zedern fällt
20:15 KABEL 1, Demolition Man (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, Brautalarm (Kinofassung)
23:40 BR, Staatsfeinde - Mord auf höchster Ebene
00:35 WDR, Mysterious Skin - Unter die Haut

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (3 neue Folgen)
23:05 VOX, Resurrection (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (11 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Match Point
20:15 TELE 5, Fido - Gute Tote sind schwer zu finden
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
22:20 SUPER RTL, Die unglaubliche Entführung der verrückten Mrs. Stone

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Neue Folge + eine ältere Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Mom (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)
22:30 ZDFneo, Ray Donovan (Das Finale der 2. Staffel als Doppelfolge)
23:10 PRO 7, Mike & Molly (Die letzte Folge der 5. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Super Cup: FC Barcelona - FC Sevilla


----------



## Pomm (12 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 TELE 5, The Hours - Von Ewigkeit zu Ewigkeit
22:55 KABEL 1, Desperado
23:15 HR, Babel

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Top of the Lake (Die letzten 3 Folgen)
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (3 neue Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:50 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
23:10 ARTE, Marley


----------



## Pomm (13 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Eiskalte Engel (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX, Nachts im Museum
20:15 Disney Channel, Herbie groß in Fahrt
22:45 ARD, The King's Speech - Die Rede des Königs

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, iZombie (Serienstart, 2 Folgen)
22:10 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (14 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Beyond the Edge
20:15 PRO 7, Ich bin Nummer Vier
20:15 ZDFneo, Starsky & Hutch
20:15 RTL II, Shanghai Knights
22:30 RTL II, Rush Hour 2
22:35 3sat, City of God
00:40 PRO 7, Running Scared

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Bundesliga: Eröffnungsspiel: FC Bayern München - Hamburger SV


----------



## Pomm (15 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Avatar - Aufbruch nach Pandora
20:15 SAT.1, Spieglein Spieglein - Die wirklich wahre Geschichte von Schneewittchen
20:15 RTL II, Der Schakal
20:15 ZDFneo, Out of Sight
22:45 Servus TV, Auf kurze Distanz
23:30 RTL, Lockout
00:25 ZDF, Der amerikanische Freund

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Star: Luke Mockridge vs. Ross Antony


----------



## Pomm (16 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Looper (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Schrei nach Freiheit
20:15 PRO 7, Paranoia - Riskantes Spiel
20:15 RTL II, Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Zum Ausziehen verführt
20:15 TELE 5, Time Bandits
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Für eine Handvoll Dollar (gekürzt)
22:05 SIXX, The Paperboy
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX, Für ein paar Dollar mehr (vermutlich gekürzt)
22:25 RTL II, Jennifer's Body
22:30 PRO 7, Trance - Gefährliche Erinnerung
00:05 ARD, Sin Nombre - Zug der Hoffnung


----------



## Pomm (17 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD, Miss Sixty
20:15 KABEL 1, Ocean's Twelve
22:00 ARTE, Brügge sehen... und sterben?
22:10 Servus TV, Triage
22:15 ZDF, Oblivion
22:45 WDR, Der Feind in den eigenen Reihen - Intimate Enemies
22:50 KABEL 1, Crime Is King - 3000 Meilen bis Graceland (gekürzt)
23:40 BR, Blow Out - Der Tod löscht alle Spuren

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (3 neue Folgen)
23:05 VOX, Resurrection (Die letzte Folge)


----------



## Pomm (18 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Die Welle
20:15 SUPER RTL, Small Soldiers
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Layer Cake (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL NITRO, The 6th Day (gekürzt)
22:05 TELE 5, Splice - Das Genexperiment
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, JCVD - Jetzt erst recht
22:30 WDR, Up in the Air - Wie im Flug
00:20 TELE 5, Star Force Soldier (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, 2 Broke Girls (Das Staffelfinale als Doppelfolge)
22:30 ZDFneo, The Knick (Serienstart, 2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Champions-League-Qualifikation: Play-off-Hinspiel: Lazio Rom - Bayern 04 Leverkusen


----------



## Pomm (19 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Lost in Translation
20:15 KABEL 1, Ocean's 13
22:50 KABEL 1, Legion

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (3 neue Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:50 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (20 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Ocean's Eleven
20:15 KABEL 1, Miss Undercover 2
20:15 TELE 5, Undisputed - Sieg ohne Ruhm

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
21:45 3sat, Sherlock: Sein letzter Schwur (Das Finale der 3. Staffel)
22:35 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, House of Lies (Start der 3. Staffel, 2 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Europa-League-Qualifikation: Odds BK - Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Pomm (21 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Chroniken von Narnia: Die Reise auf der Morgenröte
20:15 Disney Channel, Wall•E - Der Letzte räumt die Erde auf
20:15 ZDFneo, Ace Ventura - Ein tierischer Detektiv
22:00 RTL NITRO, Jackie Chan: Police Story (gekürzt)
22:25 RTL II, Ohne Limit (Kinofassung)
22:35 PRO 7, Constantine
22:35 3sat, Männer, die auf Ziegen starren


----------



## Pomm (22 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Iron Man (gekürzte deutsche Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Spider-Man
20:15 Servus TV, Jagd auf Roter Oktober
20:15 SAT.1, Hotel Transsilvanien
22:35 RTL, Con Air (Kinofassung)
22:45 Servus TV, Monster
00:15 RTL II, Dumm und Dümmer
00:40 Servus TV, Der Duft der Frauen (Nicht der Al-Pacino-Film, sondern das italienische Original)


----------



## Pomm (23 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Die durch die Hölle gehen
20:15 PRO 7, Total Recall (2012) (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Fesseln der Macht
20:15 SIXX, Mitten ins Herz - Ein Song für dich
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, L. A. Confidential (gekürzt)
22:40 PRO 7, Watchmen - Die Wächter (Kinofassung)
22:55 PRO 7 MAXX, Murder in the First - Lebenslang Alcatraz
23:10 ARTE, Hair

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:15 3sat, Das radikal Böse


----------



## Pomm (24 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The Core - Der innere Kern
22:15 ZDF, X-Men: Erste Entscheidung

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (3 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ralf Moeller, Dennis Schröder)


----------



## Pomm (25 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Königreich der Himmel (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Stand Up Guys
23:15 WDR, RoboCop (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:30 ZDFneo, The Knick (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mini-Pony Nicki, Carl-Einar Häckner)


----------



## Pomm (26 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Jumanji
20:15 ARTE, Die andere Heimat
22:00 TELE 5, Housebound
22:30 KABEL 1, 12 Monkeys
22:55 3sat, Das Massaker von Katyn
00:20 TELE 5, Shutter - Sie sind unter uns

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (Staffelfinale)
20:15 VOX, Revenge (Drei Folgen, Ende der dritten Staffel)
22:00 WDR, The Game (Serienstart, 2 Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Uwe Ochsenknecht, Michael Holtschulte)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Fußball - Champions-League-Qualifikation: Play-off-Rückspiel: Bayer 04 Leverkusen - Lazio Rom


----------



## Pomm (27 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Der Adler der neunten Legion
20:15 KABEL 1, Dick und Jane
20:15 ZDF, Uli Hoeneß - Der Patriarch
22:30 VOX, Die Verdammten des Krieges (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
22:05 KABEL 1, Shameless (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)
22:45 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Cro)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tamme Hanken, Yu-Gi-Oh! Team Deutschland)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - Europa-League-Qualifikation: Rückspiel: Borussia Dortmund - Odds BK


----------



## Pomm (28 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp
20:15 ZDFneo, Ace Ventura - Jetzt wird's wild
22:00 RTL II, Repo Men (Kinofassung)
22:05 ServusTV, Zwei Compañeros
22:45 PRO 7, Underworld (Kinofassung)
22:35 3sat, Duell - Enemy at the Gates
01:05 PRO 7, Cry_Wolf


----------



## Pomm (29 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, Philadelphia
20:15 3sat, Die Fälscher
20:15 RTL, Ice Age 2 - Jetzt taut's
20:15 Servus TV, Rock Star
20:15 RTL II, Der 13te Krieger
20:15 BR, Nordwand
22:05 Servus TV, Harold und Maude
23:55 Servus TV, Grasgeflüster
00:05 RTL II, Wolfhound
00:15 RTL, Drag Me to Hell (Kinofassung)
00:25 PRO 7, Joyride - Spritztour

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Bundesvision Song Contest 2015


----------



## Pomm (30 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Casablanca
20:15 RTL, Safe House (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Event Horizon (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Percy Jackson - Im Bann des Zyklopen
20:15 RTL II, Honey
22:05 RTL II, 8 Mile
22:10 SIXX, Untreu
22:30 PRO 7, Sinister
00:05 ARD, Ondine - Das Mädchen aus dem Meer

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (31 Aug. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Spider-Man 2 (Kinofassung)
21:40 ARTE, Die Stadt der Blinden
22:15 ZDF, Iron Man 2
23:05 KABEL 1, Fight Club (gekürzt)
23:50 ServusTV, New World - Zwischen den Fronten

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (3 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Helge Schneider, Tim Mälzer & Cornelia Poletto)


----------



## Pomm (1 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Hot Fuzz - Zwei abgewichste Profis (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Tess und ihr Bodyguard
20:15 TELE 5, Perfect World
20:15 SUPER RTL, Mäusejagd
22:05 PRO 7 MAXX, The Descent - Abgrund des Grauens (gekürzt)
23:06 TELE 5, Mr. Brooks - Der Mörder in dir

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Flash (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 PRO 7, Gotham (2 neue Folgen)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, The Knick (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:45 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Elyas M'Barek, PietSmiet)


----------



## Pomm (2 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, The International (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE, Küss mich bitte!
22:25 3sat, A Serious Man
00:05 TELE 5, Shocker (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (Start der 3. Staffel, 3 Folgen)
20:15 VOX, How to Get Away with Murder (Free-TV-Premiere, Doppelfolge)
22:00 WDR, The Game (2 neue Folgen)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Mark Benecke)


----------



## Pomm (3 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Spiel auf Zeit
22:25 3sat, Fremde Schatten
22:30 VOX, Matrix

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
22:20 KABEL 1, Shameless (Start der 2. Staffel, 2 Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gäste: Die Jungs von Rocket Beans TV)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ralf Heimann & Jörg Homering-Elsner, Toto & Harry, Werkstatt-Club Scheeßel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:45 RTL NITRO, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Niederlande - Island


----------



## Pomm (4 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Umständlich verliebt
20:15 ZDFneo, Junior
20:15 RTL II, Mord nach Plan (gekürzt)
22:15 ServusTV, Gesetzlos - Die Geschichte des Ned Kelly
22:35 3sat, Papillon
22:35 RTL II, Untraceable
23:47 TELE 5, Plane Dead - Der Flug in den Tod
00:40 RTL II, Straßen in Flammen

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Polen
22:40 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Highlights und Zusammenfassung der anderen Spiele


----------



## Pomm (5 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 1
20:15 ZDFneo, Good Kill - Tod aus der Luft
20:15 SAT.1, G. I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra (gekürzt)
20:15 Servus TV, Eine Leiche zum Dessert
22:00 ZDFneo, Operation: Kingdom
22:00 Servus TV, Kramer gegen Kramer
23:00 RTL, Evil Dead (gekürzt)
23:40 ZDFneo, Elite Squad - Im Sumpf der Korruption
00:45 RTL, 28 Weeks Later

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Mein bester Feind


----------



## Pomm (6 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes - Teil 2
20:15 PRO 7, Pain & Gain (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, 30 über Nacht
20:15 TELE 5, Die drei Tage des Condor
22:20 SIXX, I. Q. - Liebe ist relativ
22:45 PRO 7, Lone Survivor

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (7 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Spider-Man 3
22:15 ZDF, The Tall Man
23:15 KABEL 1, Spawn (Kinofassung)
23:55 ServusTV, Die Möbius-Affäre

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX, Grimm (Die letzten 3 Folgen der 4. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Susan Sideropoulos, Ilka Semmler & Kathrin Holtwick)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 ARD, Nowitzki - Der perfekte Wurf

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Schottland - Deutschland
22:40 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Highlights und Zusammenfassung der anderen Spiele


----------



## Pomm (8 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Die fabelhafte Welt der Amélie
20:15 SUPER RTL, Rush Hour
22:15 SUPER RTL, Nix zu verlieren
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, The Descent 2 (gekürzt)
00:15 PRO 7 MAXX, The Great Raid - Tag der Befreiung

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, The Knick (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Luke Mockridge, Daniel Krause)


----------



## Pomm (9 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Kartell

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, How to Get Away with Murder (2 neue Folgen)
22:00 WDR, The Game (Die letzten 2 Folgen)
22:10 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Christoph Maria Herbst, Sebastian Krüger)


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipp*:
22:25 3SAT, Sister (mit Lea Seydoux lief im Kino als "Winterdieb")


----------



## Pomm (10 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Born to Be Wild - Saumäßig unterwegs
22:00 VOX, Matrix Reloaded

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
22:25 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 neue Folgen)
22:45 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Rocko Schamoni)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Buddy Ogün, Dr. Dr. Norbert Herrmann)


----------



## Pomm (11 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Trek
20:15 ARTE, Zurück ins Leben
20:15 SUPER RTL, Toy Story 3
20:15 ZDFneo, Twins - Zwillinge
20:15 RTL II, Auf der Jagd
20:15 RTL NITRO, Flight 93 - Todesflug am 11. September
21:55 RTL NITRO, 9/11 - Die letzten Minuten im World Trade Center
22:35 3sat, Dressed to Kill
22:55 PRO 7, Underworld: Aufstand der Lykaner
22:55 RTL II, Eraser
00:15 3sat, Redacted


----------



## MetalFan (11 Sep. 2015)

Pomm schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 21:55 RTL NITRO, 9/11 - Die letzten Minuten im World Trade Center



Habe ich schon zweimal gesehen. Absolut beklemmend und sehenswert!


----------



## Pomm (12 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDFneo, The Score
20:15 Servus TV, Der Klient
20:15 VOX, Cop Out - Geladen und entsichert (gekürzt)
22:00 RTL II, Hollow Man - Unsichtbare Gefahr (Kinofassung)
22:06 TELE 5, Juan of the Dead
22:10 RTL, The Cold Light of Day
22:30 Servus TV, Chinatown
23:25 SAT.1, Die neun Pforten
23:30 ZDFneo, Largo Winch - Tödliches Erbe
00:06 TELE 5, Dead Snow
00:45 ARD, Bad Lieutenant - Cop ohne Gewissen
01:10 ZDFneo, Largo Winch - Die Burma Verschwörung

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab


----------



## Pomm (13 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Trek Into Darkness
20:15 RTL, Fast & Furious 6 (Kinofassung)
23:00 PRO 7, World Invasion: Battle Los Angeles

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (14 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Hellboy (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Mr. Nice Guy - Erst kämpfen, dann fragen
21:59 TELE 5, 13 Assassins
22:15 ZDF, Battleship
23:55 ServusTV, In den Straßen der Bronx

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Start der 3. Staffel)
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Fortsetzung der 8. Staffel)
21:10 PRO 7, Undateable (Free-TV-Premiere / 2 Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Night Shift (Free-TV-Premiere)
22:10 VOX, Chicago P.D. (Free-TV-Premiere)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Elyas M'Barek & Karoline Herfurth, Matthias Schweighöfer, H.P. Baxxter, Cro)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Chantal Janzen und Henning Wehland, Dario Rossi, Maxi Gstettenbauer)


----------



## Pomm (15 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ServusTV, Der Zeitreisende - Journey of Love
20:15 SUPER RTL, Last Action Hero
22:05 TELE 5, You're Next (gekürzt)
22:45 SUPER RTL, Knockin' on Heaven's Door
23:15 WDR, Arbitrage - Der Preis der Macht
00:00 TELE 5, Cheap Thrills

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
22:30 ZDFneo, The Knick (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 1. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Matthias Opdenhövel, Torsten Sträter)


----------



## Pomm (16 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1, 50 erste Dates
20:15 TELE 5, Down with Love - Zum Teufel mit der Liebe!
22:15 TELE 5, Black Sheep (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, Blow Out - Der Tod löscht alle Spuren

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, How to Get Away with Murder (2 neue Folgen)
22:05 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: David Weinstock, Michael Patrick Kelly)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 1. Spieltag: Olympiakos Piräus - FC Bayern München


----------



## Pomm (17 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten
20:15 KABEL 1, Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an (Kinofassung)
22:50 VOX, Matrix Revolutions

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
22:35 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 neue Folgen)
22:50 ZDFneo, House of Lies (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Ina Müller)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dieter Michael Krone, Carola Padtberg-Kruse & Lena Greiner)


----------



## Pomm (18 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Die dunkle Bedrohung
20:15 Disney Channel, Peter Pan
20:15 ZDFneo, Meine Stiefmutter ist ein Alien
22:05 RTL II, Blade (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Black Dahlia - Die schwarze Dahlie

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 TELE 5, Dexter (3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (22 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Alien (Kinofassung)
20:15 SUPER RTL, Sweet Home Alabama
22:25 RTL NITRO, Sunshine

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Abdelkarim, Sven aka JustSomeMotion)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 DMAX, Idris Elba - Speed Freak


----------



## Hehnii (22 Sep. 2015)

Ich habe schon gedacht das mein Fernsehprogramm weggefallen ist.  

An dieser Stelle mal ein großes *Dankeschön* an Dich, für die tägliche Info. :thumbup:


----------



## Pomm (23 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE, Love Is All You Need
20:15 ARD, Meister des Todes
22:10 KABEL 1, Die Teufelin
23:10 BR, Insider
23:15 HR, Taking Woodstock - Der Beginn einer Legende
23:52 TELE 5, Ginger Snaps 2 - Entfesselt

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (3 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, How to Get Away with Murder (2 neue Folgen)
23:55 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Shakirudeen "Junior" Alade, Joko Winterscheidt & Klaas Heufer-Umlauf, Bullshit TV)


----------



## Pomm (24 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, R.E.D. - Älter, härter, besser (gekürzt)
20:15 KABEL 1, Klick
22:25 3sat, Local Hero
22:30 VOX, From Paris with Love

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
22:30 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 neue Folgen)
22:55 ZDFneo, House of Lies Die letzten (2 Folgen der 3. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Oliver Kalkofe)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Vincent Pfafflin, Farid)


----------



## Pomm (25 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode III - Die Rache der Sith
20:15 ARTE, Sein letztes Rennen
20:15 RTL II, xXx - Triple X (Kinofassung)
20:15 Disney Channel, Die Unglaublichen
22:30 RTL NITRO, Ich weiß, was du letzten Sommer getan hast
22:35 RTL II, Kill Bill Vol. 1 (gekürzt)
22:35 3sat, Willkommen bei den Rileys
23:05 PRO 7, Pandorum

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:00 TELE 5, Dexter (3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (26 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Thor
20:15 ZDFneo, Spy Game - Der finale Countdown
20:15 Servus TV, James Dean - Ein Leben auf der Überholspur
20:15 BR, Und Äktschn
22:05 RTL II, Blow
23:10 ARD, 22 Bullets
23:35 RBB, Wie beim ersten Mal

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt


----------



## Pomm (27 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Hänsel und Gretel: Hexenjäger (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL II, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
20:15 ARTE, Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden
21:55 PRO 7, Hancock (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (28 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Wild Wild West
20:15 ARTE, Der dritte Mann
20:15 TELE 5, Mulan - Legende einer Kriegerin
22:15 ZDF, Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen
22:30 KABEL 1, Jackie Chan: Drunken Master
22:30 TELE 5, Escape - Vermächtnis der Wikinger

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Night Shift (Neue Folge)
21:45 PRO 7, Undateable (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Chicago P.D. (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Rea Garvey, Iconic Bastards, Editors)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Palina Rojinski, Carl-Einar Häckner)


----------



## Pomm (29 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Top Gun - Sie fürchten weder Tod noch Teufel
20:15 RTL NITRO, Aliens - Die Rückkehr (gekürzt)
20:15 SUPER RTL, Coyote Ugly
20:15 TELE 5, The Rum Diary
22:15 SUPER RTL, Die Maske des Zorro
22:25 PRO 7 MAXX, Hannibal Rising - Wie alles begann (gekürzt)
22:55 RTL NITRO, Alien 3 (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dner & Joyce Ilg, Riesengemüse-Züchter Stefan & Sebastian)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 DMAX, Idris Elba - Speed Freak: Das Kunstflug-Experiment


----------



## Pomm (30 Sep. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Hotel Ruanda
20:15 KABEL 1, Hook
22:05 TELE 5, Sleep Tight
22:45 RBB, In meinem Himmel
23:15 KABEL 1, Dreamcatcher
00:05 TELE 5, Ginger Snaps 3 - Der Anfang

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Under the Dome (Die letzten 3 Folgen)
20:15 VOX, How to Get Away with Murder (2 neue Folgen)
23:50 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:50 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Simon Gosejohann, Jonas Fell & Fabien Kachev)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 2. Spieltag: Manchester United - VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## Pomm (1 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Source Code
20:15 KABEL 1, Police Academy - Dümmer als die Polizei erlaubt
22:05 VOX, Hitman - Jeder stirbt alleine (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
22:20 KABEL 1, Shameless (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Ferris MC)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mirko Hanßen, Vanessa Meisinger)

*Sport-Tipp:*
21:00 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Europa League, 2. Spieltag: PAOK Saloniki - Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Pomm (2 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode IV - Eine neue Hoffnung (Krieg der Sterne)
20:15 ARTE, Banklady
20:15 RTL II, Systemfehler - Wenn Inge tanzt
20:15 Disney Channel, Die Monster AG
22:20 ServusTV, The Proposition - Tödliches Angebot
22:20 RTL II, Project X
22:35 3sat, Gegen die Wand
22:55 PRO 7, Tomorrow, When the War Began

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:59 TELE 5, Dexter (3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (3 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode V - Das Imperium schlägt zurück
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Todeszug nach Yuma
20:15 Servus TV, Reine Chefsache
20:15 BR, Das Leben der Anderen
22:25 Servus TV, Ein seltsames Paar
22:35 PRO 7 MAXX, Hell
23:00 PRO 7, The Punisher (gekürzt)
00:25 KABEL 1, Die Vergessenen
01:15 ZDF, Waterworld

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL II, Unsere Erde


----------



## Pomm (4 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, R.E.D. 2 - Noch älter. Härter. Besser. (gekürzt)
20:15 PRO 7, Star Wars: Episode VI - Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter
20:15 SIXX, Alles, was wir geben mussten
00:50 ARD, Das weiße Band

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (5 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Godzilla
20:15 Einsfestival, The Fall - Im Reich der Fantasie

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Night Shift (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Undateable (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Chicago P.D. (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Max Giermann, Chrvches, I am Jerry)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Charlotte Roche, Elmo)


----------



## Pomm (6 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Tage des Donners - Days of Thunder
20:15 Servus TV, Honeymoon in Vegas
20:15 SUPER RTL, Miss Undercover
22:05 RTL NITRO, Alien - Die Wiedergeburt (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jonas Fell, Orazio Martino)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 DMAX, Idris Elba - Das Dragster-Experiment


----------



## Pomm (7 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das Wunder von Bern
20:15 TELE 5, Nurse Betty (gekürzt)
22:30 3sat, Soul Kitchen
22:40 KABEL 1, Das Wunder von Lengede (Kinofassung)
23:10 BR, Sin Nombre - Zug der Hoffnung

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (Start der 2. Staffel / 3 Folgen)
20:15 VOX, How to Get Away with Murder (2 neue Folgen)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Neue Folge)
01:40 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mundstuhl, Lena Gercke, Björn Moschinski)


----------



## Pomm (8 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers
22:25 3sat, Nell
22:35 VOX, Kill Bill: Volume 2

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:00 ARTE, Gomorrha (Free-TV-Premiere der italienischen Mafiaserie / 2 Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)
22:20 KABEL 1, Shameless (Die letzten 2 Folgen der 2. Staffel)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:20 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Thees Uhlmann)
23:05 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Tahnee Schaffarczyk, Concrafter)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Irland - Deutschland
22:40 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Highlights und Zusammenfassung der anderen Spiele


----------



## Pomm (9 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers - Die Rache (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, James Bond 007: Ein Quantum Trost
20:15 RTL NITRO, Hudson Hawk - Der Meisterdieb
20:15 ZDFneo, Zoolander
20:15 SUPER RTL, Madagascar
22:05 RTL NITRO, Mimic (Kinofassung)
22:25 ServusTV, Wild Bill

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:25 RTL II, Chosen (Free-TV-Premiere, komplette 1. Staffel)
22:33 TELE 5, Dexter (3 Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (10 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens
20:15 VOX, So spielt das Leben
20:15 ZDFneo, Instinkt
22:10 ZDFneo, American Gangster (Kinofassung)
23:00 ZDF, The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen
23:25 SAT.1, The Hole - Die geheimnisvolle Falltür
01:15 ZDF, Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers (Kinofassung)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die große TV total Stock Car Crash Challenge 2015

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL NITRO, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 RTL NITRO, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Tschechien - Türkei
22:30 RTL NITRO, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Highlights und Zusammenfassung der anderen Spiele


----------



## MetalFan (10 Okt. 2015)

*Serien/Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF, Wilsberg - 48 Stunden


----------



## Pomm (11 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Transformers 3
20:15 TELE 5, Quigley, der Australier
23:20 PRO 7, Centurion - Fight or Die
00:05 ARD, Der Vorleser

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:00 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Deutschland - Georgien
22:40 RTL, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Highlights und Zusammenfassung der anderen Spiele


----------



## Pomm (12 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, True Lies - Wahre Lügen (gekürzt)
20:15 Einsfestival, Arbitrage - Der Preis der Macht
22:15 ZDF, Argo (Kinofassung)
23:40 MDR, Zeiten des Aufruhrs

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Night Shift (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Undateable (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Chicago P.D. (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli Spezial (Gäste: Eva Padberg, Palina Rojinski, Michi Beck, Smudo, Oliver Kalkofe, Micky Beisenherz)


----------



## Pomm (13 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 Servus TV, Zwei wahnsinnig starke Typen

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)
23:00 RTL NITRO, Brooklyn Nine-Nine (Vorpremiere der Comedyserie. Am kommenden Freitag (21.10 Uhr) geht's dann richtig los mit einer Doppelfolge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 DMAX, Idris Elba - Das Highspeed-Experiment

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:00 RTL NITRO, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Countdown
20:45 RTL NITRO, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Konferenz: Niederlande - Tschechien und Türkei - Island
22:30 RTL NITRO, Fußball - EM-Qualifikation: Highlights


----------



## Pomm (14 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1, Das perfekte Verbrechen
22:25 3sat, Che: Revolution
22:35 KABEL 1, Das Schweigen der Lämmer

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)
20:15 VOX, How to Get Away with Murder (Die 3 letzten Folgen der 1. Staffel)
23:55 RTL NITRO, The Following (Das Finale der 2. Staffel)
01:35 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (15 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Kampf der Titanen
22:05 KABEL 1, Knockaround Guys
22:15 VOX, Crank 2: High Voltage (gekürzt)
22:25 3sat, Che: Guerilla
23:55 KABEL 1, The Texas Chain Saw Massacre - Blutgericht in Texas

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:00 ARTE, Gomorrha (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:05 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Beatsteaks)


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2015)

Pomm schrieb:


> 23:55 KABEL 1, The Texas Chain Saw Massacre - Blutgericht in Texas



 Der Film im TV, unglaublich


----------



## Pomm (16 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Eagle Eye - Außer Kontrolle
20:15 RTL II, Push (gekürzt)
20:15 SUPER RTL, Madagascar 2
22:35 3sat, Sleeping Beauty

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 RTL NITRO, Brooklyn Nine-Nine (Serienstart / 2 Folgen)
22:36 TELE 5, Dexter (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (17 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Jack and the Giants
20:15 ZDFneo, Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers (Kinofassung)
20:15 ServusTV, Marvins Töchter
22:00 ZDFneo, Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis (Kinofassung)
22:05 ServusTV, Zwielicht
23:35 ZDFneo, The Last Winter
01:00 ZDF, Coogans großer Bluff

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Galileo Big Pictures: WOW! Sie werden Ihren Augen nicht trauen


----------



## Pomm (18 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Zurück in die Zukunft
20:15 ARTE, GoodFellas - Drei Jahrzehnte in der Mafia
22:35 PRO 7, Departed - Unter Feinden
00:05 NDR, Der Fluch der zwei Schwestern

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Neue Folge)


----------



## Pomm (19 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Zeit der Unschuld
20:15 KABEL 1, Bad Company (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF, The Company You Keep - Die Akte Grant
22:25 ARTE, Hexenkessel
22:40 KABEL 1, Bad Boys II (gekürzt)
23:15 MDR, Blutgletscher
00:00 ServusTV, Schwarzer Sonntag

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Night Shift (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Undateable (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Chicago P.D. (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Ina Müller, Bilderbuch)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Luke Mockridge, Barbara Schöneberger, Kevin Pöhls)


----------



## Pomm (20 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Takers - The Final Job (gekürzt)
20:15 SUPER RTL, Love Stories - Erste Lieben, zweite Chancen
20:15 Servus TV, I. Q. - Liebe ist relativ
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX, Running Scared
22:15 SUPER RTL, 40 Tage und 40 Nächte

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Ralph Ruthe, Ehrlich Brothers)


----------



## Pomm (21 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Zurück in die Zukunft 2
20:15 KABEL 1, Auf Messers Schneide
22:40 KABEL 1, Whiteout

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)
01:55 PRO 7, The Strain (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total: Headis - Spezial


----------



## Pomm (22 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, 72 Stunden - The Next Three Days
22:25 3sat, Lovesong für Bobby Long

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:00 ARTE, Gomorrha (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:30 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Jan Köppen)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Enissa Amani, Maite Kelly, Joseph Viatte)


----------



## Pomm (23 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Zurück in die Zukunft 3
20:15 PRO 7, Stirb langsam - Ein guter Tag zum Sterben (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Trennung mit Hindernissen
22:20 ServusTV, Blackthorn
22:25 Ausnahmezustand
22:30 3sat, Diabolisch
00:40 PRO 7,Universal Soldier

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 RTL NITRO, Brooklyn Nine-Nine (2 neue Folgen)
22:34 TELE 5, Dexter (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (24 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Hitch - Der Date Doktor
20:15 ZDFneo, Hulk (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, O Brother, Where Art Thou? - Eine Mississippi Odyssee
22:15 ServusTV, Bugsy
22:30 ZDFneo, The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift
23:55 ZDFneo, Body Count - Flucht nach Miami
00:10 ARD, The American

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Schlag den Raab


----------



## MetalFan (24 Okt. 2015)

*Doku & Musik-Tipps:*
21:45 ARTE, Rammstein in Amerika
23:20 ARTE, Rammstein "Live from Madison Square Garden" (Nur gut 60 der 100 Minuten. :angry


----------



## Pomm (25 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Stromberg - Der Film
20:15 RTL II, 3 Engel für Charlie
22:05 RTL II, 3 Engel für Charlie - Volle Power (Kinofassung)
23:00 RTL, Einsame Entscheidung
00:05 NDR, The Fog - Nebel des Grauens
00:20 3sat, Die Outsider

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:15 SAT.1, Scorpion (Das Finale der 1. Staffel)


----------



## Pomm (26 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Taxi Driver
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones - Jäger des verlorenen Schatzes
20:15 TELE 5, Torremolinos 73
22:05 ARTE, The King of Comedy
22:40 KABEL 1, Windtalkers (gekürzt)
23:15 NDR, When Animals Dream

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Night Shift (Neue Folge)
21:40 PRO 7, Undateable (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Chicago P.D. (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Justin Bieber, Stefanie Kloß, Antoine Monot jr., Sido, Andreas Bourani, Eat Lipstick)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mickie Krause & Martin Rütter, Chris Tall)


----------



## Pomm (27 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Servus TV, Before Midnight
20:15 RTL NITRO, The Scorpion King (gekürzt)
22:00 RTL NITRO, Collateral Damage - Zeit der Vergeltung
23:45 PRO 7 MAXX, Corruptor - Im Zeichen der Korruption
23:15 WDR, Broken Flowers - Blumen für die Ex
00:00 RTL NITRO, Unforgettable

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Neue Folge)
22:15 PRO 7, Gotham (Staffelfinale)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Andreas Bourani, Florian Schröder, Hella von Sinnen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 2. Hauptrunde: VfL Wolfsburg - FC Bayern München


----------



## Pomm (28 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Da Vinci Code - Sakrileg (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5, Ondine - Das Mädchen aus dem Meer
20:15 KABEL 1, Mr. Poppers Pinguine

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)
01:45 PRO 7, The Strain (Staffelfinale)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Stéphane Deheselle, Faisal Kawusi, Alexander Brosig)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Fußball - DFB-Pokal: 2. Hauptrunde: FC Schalke 04 - Borussia Mönchengladbach


----------



## Pomm (29 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Fast & Furious - Neues Modell. Originalteile
23:40 KABEL 1, Shining (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:55 ARTE, Gomorrha (2 neue Folgen)
21:10 SIXX, iZombie (Neue Folge)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:30 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Mike Krüger)
23:35 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Mike Krüger, Karl Röske)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:25 VOX, Vin Diesel und Paul Walker - Eine Freundschaft auf Leben und Tod


----------



## MetalFan (29 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Schandfleck - Der Usedom-Krimi (Zweiter Film der Reihe, wieder mit der "deutschen Katrina Bowden" Lisa Maria Potthoff )


----------



## Pomm (30 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Tourist
20:15 RTL II, Chuck und Larry - Wie Feuer und Flamme
20:15 ZDFneo, Der Appartement-Schreck
20:15 ARTE, Der Räuber
22:25 ServusTV, Django
22:30 PRO 7,Projekt: Peacemaker
22:35 3sat, Swingers - Sex auf Bestellung

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 RTL NITRO, Brooklyn Nine-Nine (2 neue Folgen)
22:31 TELE 5, Dexter (2 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (31 Okt. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch
20:15 VOX, Die Verurteilten
20:15 ServusTV, Die neun Pforten
20:15 SUPER RTL, ParaNorman
22:00 SUPER RTL, Frankenweenie
22:10 ZDFneo, Helden der Nacht
22:45 ServusTV, Das Schweigen der Lämmer
23:45 ARTE, Vier Fliegen auf grauem Samt
23:55 ZDFneo, Rendezvous mit einem Mörder
00:45 ServusTV, Station Agent
01:00 ZDF, Halloween - Die Nacht des Grauens (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, Falling Skies (Start der 5. Staffel / 3 Folgen)
23:00 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Start der 5. Staffel / 3 Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, Joko gegen Klaas - Das Duell um die Welt


----------



## Pomm (1 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, Die Tribute von Panem - The Hunger Games
20:15 ARTE, Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art (Kinofassung)
20:15 RTL II, S.W.A.T. - Die Spezialeinheit (gekürzt)
23:00 RBB, Leichen pflastern seinen Weg
23:15 PRO 7, House at the End of the Street (Kinofassung)
00:05 ARD, A Single Man
01:05 PRO 7, Panic Room

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:25 RTL II, Falling Skies (Neue Folge)
23:20 RTL II, The Walking Dead (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## Pomm (2 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE, Cotton Club
20:15 KABEL 1, Indiana Jones und der Tempel des Todes
20:15 TELE 5, Erik, der Wikinger
22:15 ZDF, The Call - Leg nicht auf!
23:55 ServusTV, Cash!

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Chicago Fire (Neue Folge)
20:15 PRO 7, The Big Bang Theory (Neue Folge + 2 alte Folgen)
21:15 VOX, Night Shift (Neue Folge)
22:10 VOX, Chicago P.D. (Neue Folge)
22:15 RTL II, Falling Skies (Neue Folge)
23:00 RTL II, The Walking Dead (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
22:10 PRO 7, Circus Halligalli (Gäste: Charlotte Roche, Frank Turner, Sarazar)
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Dr. Dr. Gert Mittring, Benaissa)


----------



## Pomm (3 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Servus TV, Good Bye, Lenin!
20:15 SUPER RTL, ...und dann kam Polly
22:00 SUPER RTL, Eine Hochzeit zum Verlieben
00:20 ARD, Besser geht's nicht

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:15 PRO 7, The Flash (Das zweiteilige Staffelfinale)
22:15 RTL, Person of Interest (Finale der 4. Staffel)
22:15 RTL II, Falling Skies (Neue Folge)
23:00 RTL II, The Walking Dead (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jorge Gonzales, John Doyle)


----------



## Pomm (4 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT.1, Illuminati (Kinofassung)
21:45 3sat, Kriegerin
23:15 BR, Jo Nesbø's Headhunters
23:45 KABEL 1, The Host

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7, The 100 (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipp:*
22:55 PRO 7, TV total (Gast: Herbert Grönemeyer)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF, Fußball - UEFA Champions League: Gruppenphase, 4. Spieltag: FC Bayern München - FC Arsenal


----------



## Pomm (5 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX, Stirb langsam 4.0
22:25 3sat, 5x2 - Fünf mal zwei
00:25 KABEL 1, Rosemaries Baby

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:00 ARTE, Gomorrha (2 neue Folgen)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Voice of Germany
22:30 ZDFneo, Neo Magazin Royale (Gast: Tony Marshall)
23:30 PRO 7, TV total (Gäste: Jeannine Michaelsen & Annie Hoffmann, Tilo Niebel und das größte Motorrad der Welt)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 VOX, Bruce Willis - Warum die Legende niemals stirbt


----------



## MetalFan (5 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Zorn - Wo kein Licht (Dritte Verfilmung aus der Kriminalroman-Reihe von Stephan Ludwig.)


----------



## Pomm (6 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL II, The Town - Stadt ohne Gnade (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDFneo, Glauben ist alles!
20:15 Disney Channel, Jagdfieber
22:25 ServusTV, Heaven's Gate - Das Tor zum Himmel
22:35 3sat, Lawless - Die Gesetzlosen

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:10 RTL NITRO, Brooklyn Nine-Nine (2 neue Folgen)
22:30 TELE 5, Dexter (2 Folgen)
22:35 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Neue Folge)
23:35 RTL II, Z Nation (Serienstart)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT.1, The Voice of Germany


----------



## Pomm (7 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7, The Social Network
20:15 SAT.1, Harry Potter und der Orden des Phönix
20:15 VOX, Welcome to the Jungle (gekürzt)
20:15 ServusTV, Grüne Tomaten (Kinofassung)
20:15 ZDFneo, Erin Brockovich - Eine wahre Geschichte
22:40 ServusTV, Wie ein wilder Stier
22:45 PRO 7, Crush - Gefährliches Verlangen
23:00 SAT.1, Shaft - Noch Fragen?
01:00 ZDF, Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis (Kinofassung)

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:25 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Neue Folge)
23:20 RTL II, Z Nation (Serienstart)


----------



## Pomm (8 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL, James Bond 007 - Skyfall
20:15 PRO 7, Die Tribute von Panem - Catching Fire
20:15 ARTE, Superman (Kinofassung)
20:15 SIXX, Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
23:05 RTL, Transporter - The Mission
00:20 ARD, Die Tür

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:30 RTL II, The Walking Dead (Neue Folge)
00:55 RTL II, Z Nation (Neue Folge)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:30 ARTE, Superman, der Held aller Helden


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Nov. 2015)

*Film-Tipps:*
18:50 ZDFNeo, Daddy Cool (Wer Katherine Heigl mal sehen will, als sie noch jung und knackig war )
20:15 ARD, Tatort - Schwanensee (neuer Fall aus dem Münsterland)


----------



## Hehnii (10 Nov. 2015)

Kein Programm heute?


----------



## Death Row (10 Nov. 2015)

20:15 ARD, Sondersendung zum Tod von Helmut Schmidt


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2015)

Da Pomm im Moment aus ungeklärten Gründen fehlt, versuch ich mal mein Glück:

*Samstag 28.11.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Wilsberg - Bittere Pillen (neue Folge)
20:15 SAT 1 - Rush Hour (Action mit Jackie Chan)
20:15 RTL II - Invasion (Nicole Kidman)
20:15 ZDF Neo - Gladiator 
20:15 VOX - Die Tochter meines besten Freundes (Leighton Meester)
22:00 EINS Festival - Leaving Las Vegas (Oscar für Nicolas Cage, das waren noch Zeiten )
23:55 RTL II - The Cabin in the Woods (Originelle Horror-Komödie)

*Sport-Tipp:*
22:45 RTL - Boxen Live: Wladimir Klitschko - Tyson Fury

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 Pro 7 - Das große TV-Total Turmspringen


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2015)

*Sonntag 29.11.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Elysium (TV-Premiere, Sci-Fi mit Matt Damon)
20:15 Pro 7 - Django Unchained
20:15 RTL II - Walk The Line (Johnny Cash-Biografie mit Reese Witherspoon)
20:15 ARTE - Der talentierte Mr. Ripley (Gwyneth Paltrow)
20:15 SIXX - Wo die Liebe hinfällt... (Jennifer Aniston)

*Serien Tipp:*
22.00 ZDF - The Fall - Tod in Belfast (Folge 3)

*Sport-Tipp:*
13.30 ARD - Biathlon (Start in die neue Saison, Miriam Gössner ist wieder dabei)
14.00 RTL - Formel 1 (Großer Preis von Abu Dhabi)


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Nov. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 RTL - Elysium (TV-Premiere, Sci-Fi mit Matt Damon)



Cooler Film :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Nov. 2015)

*Montag 30.11.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Alice im Wunderland (von Tim Burton mit Johnny Depp)
20:15 Kabeleins - Minority Report
22:15 ZDF - Planet der Affen: Prevolution
23:15 Kabeleins - 28 Days Later

*Serien Tipp:*
20:15 Pro 7, The Big Bang Theory - Staffelfinale der 8ten Staffel

*Doku-Tipp:*
21.45 ARTE - Woody Allen: A Documentary
22:45 WDR - Sport Inside (wer es noch nicht kennt, eine der besten Sendungen im TV, lohnt immer wieder reinzuschauen)


----------



## Hehnii (29 Nov. 2015)

Schön, das erst mal einer weiter macht. :thumbup: 

Ich hoffe das in Zukunft noch mehr Zuspruch gibt. 


:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Nov. 2015)

*Dienstag 01.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Mordkommission Berlin 1
20:15 3SAT - Midnight in Paris (Rachel McAdams)
22:00 Super RTL - Wild Child (Emma Roberts)


*Serien Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Bones (Staffel 10 Episode 15)
21.15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (Staffel 1 Episode 13 Finale)


*Doku-Tipp:*
23.10 N-TV - Inside Job (Doku über die Finanzkrise)


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2015)

*Mittwoch 02.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE - M-Die Stadt sucht einen Mörder (Fritz Lang Klassiker)
20:15 Kabeleins - Aliens-Die Rückkehr (um die Uhrzeit leider geschnitten)
22:15 Tele 5 - P2-Schreie im Parkhaus (Spannender Reißer mit Rachel Nichols)

*Doku-Tipp:*
00.10 ZDF - We Steal Secrets - Die WikiLeaks Geschichte


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Dez. 2015)

*Donnerstag 03.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX - Dark Shadows
20:15 Kabeleins - Shrek 2
22:00 Kabeleins - Gremlins 2

*Serien-Tipps:*
20.15 RTL - Deutschland 83 - Folge 3&4
22.10 SAT 1 - Crossing Lines - S03E08 (neue Folge)
23.15 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris - S04E11 (neue Folge)

*Serien-Tipp:*

17.05 ZDF - Biathlon der Damen (am letzten WE noch nicht zu sehen, heute aber mit Miri  )


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Dez. 2015)

*Freitag 04.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Prosieben - Getaway (TV-Premiere)
20:15 RTL II - Die Monster AG
20:15 ZDF Neo - Ein (un)möglicher Härtefall
20:15 ARTE - Miss Sixty
20.20 Disney Channel - Dornröschen
22:00 RTL II - Rambo
22:35 3Sat - Das fünfte Element


*Show-Tipps:*
20.15 RTL - Die 2 - Gottschalk und Jauch gegen ALLE
20.15 SAT 1 - Got to Dance Kids
22:05 Prosieben - Die TV Total Pokerstars.de-Nacht (zum letzten Mal)


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Dez. 2015)

*Samstag 05.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Der Herr der Ringe - Die Gefährten
20:15 VOX - Küss den Frosch
20:15 Prosieben - Movie 43 (Free-TV Premiere)
20.15 Super RTL - Chicken Run - Hennen rennen
20.15 ZDF Neo - Die Bourne Verschwörung
21:55 Prosieben - Jackass Presents: Bad Grandpa (Free-TV Premiere)
22.00 Einsfestival - Tödliche Versprechen (Naomi Watts)

*Sport-Tipps:*
08.50 ZDF - Wintersport mit Biathlon Herren/Damen, Super-G der Herren, Abfahrt Damen, ...
14.00 MDR - 3. Liga - Halle-Rostock


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Dez. 2015)

*Sonntag 06.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 Prosieben - Snitch - Ein riskanter Deal (Free-TV Premiere)
20.15 RTL II - Die Goonies
20.15 Tele 5 - Scoop, der Knüller (Scarlett Johansson)
22:35 Prosieben - Shootout - Keine Gnade (Free-TV Premiere)
00:50 ZDF - Goodbye Bafana (mit Schatzi Diane Kruger  )

*Sport-Tipps:*
10.15 ZDF - Wintersport mit Biathlon Herren/Damen, Eisschnelllauf, Skispringen, ...
18.55 Prosieben Maxx - NFL Live

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL - 2015! Menschen, Bilder, Emotionen

*Serien-Tipp:*
18.50 ARD - Lindenstraße (Serienjubiläum zum 30ten live vor Publikum)
22.00 ZDF - The Fall (Folge4)


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Dez. 2015)

*Montag 07.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE - Immer Ärger mit Harry (Hitchcock)
20.15 Einsfestival - Immer Drama um Tamara (mit Gemma Arterton)
21.45 Hallam Foe - Aus dem Leben eines Außenseiters (mit der schönen Sophia Myles)
22.15 ZDF - Mission:Impossible III
22:30 Kabeleins - Phantom Kommando (Schwarzenegger-Kracher, leider geschnitten)

*Serien-Tipp:*
18.30 Comedy Central - About a boy (Beginn der 2ten Staffel)
20.15 VOX - Club der roten Bänder (S01 E9&10)
22:25 Sat1 - Elementary (S03E22, neue Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Dez. 2015)

*Dienstag 08.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT1 - What a Man
20.15 RTL Nitro - Jackie Brown
20.15 Prosieben MAXX - Star Trek
20.15 Tele 5 - Der Nussknacker (Elle Fanning)
22.10 Servus TV - The Door in the Floor (Kim Basinger, Elle Fanning)
22.20 Tele 5 - Rare Exports (Horrorfarce aus Skandinavien)
23:15 WDR - Bube, Dame, König, Gras (Regiedebüt von Guy Ritchie, empfehlenswert!!)

*Serien-Tipp:*
18.30 Prosieben - Family Guy (S12E03)


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Dez. 2015)

*Mittwoch 09.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Der verlorene Bruder
20.15 Kabeleins - Mars Attacks!
20:15 Sat 1 - Cast Away-Verschollen
20.15 Tele 5 - Merry Christmas (mal wieder einer mit Schatzi Diane Kruger)
22:15 Eins Plus - Tödliche Versprechen-Eastern Promises (Naomi Watts)
22:25 Kabeleins - Alien-Die Wiedergeburt

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 Prosieben - The Royals (S01 E5&6)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20.25 ZDF - Champions League - Bayer Leverkusen - FC Barcelona


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Dez. 2015)

*Donnerstag 10.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Santa Clause (Tim Allen)
20.15 KABELEINS - Rango
20:15 VOX - Dirty Dancing
22.25 3SAT - Traumpaare
22.30 KABELEINS - Last Man Standing

*Serien-Tipp:*
20.15 ARTE - Occupied (S01E7&8)
20:15 RTL - Deutschland '83 - (Folge 5&6)
22.10 SAT1 - Crossing Lines (S03E10)
23.10 SAT1 - Profiling Paris (S04E12)

*Sport-Tipp:*
19.00 SPORT1 - Euro League - Asteras Tripolis - FC Schalke 04


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Dez. 2015)

*Freitag 11.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Aladdin
20.15 ZDF NEO - Die Muppets Weihnachtsgeschichte
22:00 RTL 2 - Rambo II (gekürzt)
22:35 3SAT - The Big Lebowski

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SIXX - Sleepy Hollow (Start der 2. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
10:55 ARD: Biathlon - Weltcup in Hochfilzen (Sprint Damen, 14:15 folgen die Männer)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PROSIEBEN - Das Beste aus TV Total


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Dez. 2015)

*Samstag 12.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
14.40 ZDF - Im weißen Rössl (Neue Version mit Diana Amft)
20.15 SAT1 - Der Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme
20:15 RTL2 - Harte Jungs - Bad Boys (gekürzt)
20:15 ZDF NEO - Die Mumie
22:00 EINS FESTIVAL - Bad Lieutenant
22:05 ZDF NEO - The Scorpion King
22:30 RTL2 - Passwort: Swordfish
23:30 ZDF NEO - Apocalypto

*Doku-Tipps:*
22:00 VOX - Countdown für Aladdin - Ein Musical kommt nach Hamburg
22:05 ARTE - Too young to die: Bruce Lee


*Sport-Tipps:*
08:40 ARD - Wintersport mit Biathlon, Riesenslalom Weltcups, Bob, Skispringen
18:00 ZDF - Auslosung der EM-Endrunde 2016 in Frankreich

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL - Das Supertalent - Finale


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Dez. 2015)

*Sonntag 13.12.2015 (3. Advent)*

*Film-Tipps:*
16:50 3SAT - Moby Dick (Klassiker mit Gregory Peck)
20:15 RTL - White House Down (Free TV-Premiere)
20.15 RTL 2 - Crazy, Stupid, Love
20.15 PROSIEBEN - Hangover 3 (Free TV-Premiere)
22.20 Servus TV - Hawking - Die Suche nach dem Anfang der Zeit (mit Benedict Cumberbatch)
22:25 PROSIEBEN - Hangover
22:35 RTL 2 - Rambo 2 - Der Auftrag (gekürzt)
00:05 ARD - Moon - Die dunkle Seite des Mondes (typisch, solche tollen Filme wieder mitten in der Nacht)
00:55 RTL 2 - Saw

*Sport-Tipp:*
08:40 ARD - Wintersport mit Biathlon, Slalom Weltcups, Bob, Eisschnelllauf

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (Staffel 11 - Finale)
22:30 TELE 5 - Californication (S04E01-03)


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Dez. 2015)

*Montag 14.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABELEINS - Speed
22.10 SERVUS TV - Frozen River
22:40 KABELEINS - Verhandlungssache


*Sport-Tipp:*
12:00 EUROSPORT - Europapokal Auslosung

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:10 SAT 1 - Elementary (S03E23+24)
22:15 ZDF - The Fall (Finale Folge 6)


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Dez. 2015)

*Dienstag 15.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SUPER RTL - Mr. Magoriums Wunderladen
20:15 SERVUS TV - Die Geister, die ich rief (Bill Murray)
20:15 PROSIEBEN MAXX - Star Trek Into Darkness
20:15 RTL NITRO - Lord of War
22:00 SUPER RTL - Die fantastische Welt der Borger
22:30 RTL NITRO - Wild at Heart
23:15 WDR - Ich sehe den Mann meiner Träume

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - DFB-Pokal: Bayern München-Darmstadt 98

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Bones (S10E17)
21:45 PROSIEBEN - Family Guy (S12E04)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX - Sing meinen Song - Das Weihnachtskonzert


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Dez. 2015)

*Mittwoch 16.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Pretty Woman
20:15 ARTE - Die Schwarzen Brüder (mit Moritz Bleibtreu)
20:15 SAT 1 - Wir kaufen einen Zoo
20:15 KABELEINS - Die Glücksritter (Landis-Klassiker mit Eddie Murphy und Dan Aykroyd)
22:20 TELE 5 - So finster die Nacht (gab mal das Remake "Let me in" mit Chloe Moretz, hier das Original)
22:45 HESSEN 3 - JFK-Tatort Dallas

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - DFB-Pokal: FC Augsburg - Borussia Dortmund

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 PROSIEBEN - The Royals (S01E7&8)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL - Germanys Top 50 (Heute sind die Frauen dran, mal schauen wie mehr oder weniger manipuliert  )
23:15 PROSIEBEN - TV Total (die allerletzte Folge)


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Dez. 2015)

*Donnerstag 17.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABELEINS - Cool Runnings
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Eine wüste Bescherung
20:15 VOX - Eine zauberhafte Nanny
22:10 VOX - Sieben

*Sport-Tipps:*
14:15 ZDF - Biathlon: Weltcup in Pokljuka Sprint der Herren
20:15 SPORT1 - Darts WM in London :WOW:

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Deutschland 83 (Finale Folge)
22:00 NDR - Der Tatortreiniger (ab heute 6 neue Folgen der tollen Serie)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Menschen 2015
20:15 PRO 7 - The Voice of Germany (Finale)
22:45 ARD - Nuhr 2015 - Der JAhresrückblick


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Dez. 2015)

*Freitag 18.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Schöne und das Biest
20:15 ZDF NEO - New in Town
22:35 3 SAT - Unheimliche Begegnung der dritten Art
23:55 PRO SIEBEN - Fright Night

*Sport-Tipps:*
10:15 EUROSPORT - Ski Alpin Weltcups in Val D'Isere
14:15 ZDF - Biathlon: Weltcup in Pokljuka Sprint der Damen

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Bülents große Überraschungsshow
20:15 PRO SIEBEN - Galileo Big Pictures - Die Bilder des Jahres
23:15 ZDF - Der satirische Jahresrückblick 2015


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Dez. 2015)

*Sonntag 20.12.2015 (4. Advent)*

*Film-Tipps:*
13:00 DISNEY CHANNEL - Toy Story
20:15 RTL - Die fantastische Welt von Oz (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Cars
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Rapunzel-Neu verföhnt
20:15 SIXX - Mein Schatz, unsere Familie und ich
20:15 PROSIEBEN - Man of Steel (Free-TV Premiere)
22:10 DISNEY CHANNEL - Duell der Magier
23:10 PROSIEBEN - The Mechanic
23:35 RTL - The Thing


*Sport-Tipp:*
10:15 ZDF - Wintersport mit Biathlon: Weltcup in Pokljuka, Ski Alpin, Nordische Kombination, ...


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Dez. 2015)

*Montag 21.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL EINS - Das Wunder von Manhattan
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Two Lovers (Gwyneth Paltrow)
22:15 ZDF - James Bond - Stirb an einem anderen Tag
22:40 KABEL EINS - Tödliche Weihnachten


*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX - Chicago Fire (S04E09)
22:00 NDR - Der Tatortreiniger (2 neue Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Dez. 2015)

*Dienstag 22.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - 7 Zwerge-Männer allein im Wald
20:15 VOX - Schöne Bescherung (Pflichtprogramm vor Weihnachten )
20:15 SERVUS TV - Chanson D'amour
20:15 ARTE - Die Königin und der Leibarzt (mit Alicia Vikander)
22:05 RTL NITRO - Wild Christmas (Charlize Theron)
22:15 ZDF NEO - Stolz und Vorurteil (Keira Knightley, Carey Mulligan)
00:00 TELE 5 - Cockneys vs. Zombies

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:40 PROSIEBEN - Family Guy (S12E05)
00:15 ZDF NEO - Downton Abbey (Start Staffel 4)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 SIXX - Big Brother (Das Finale)
22:15 ZDF - Tilt! Tschüssikowski (mit Urban Priol)


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> *Dienstag 22.12.2015*
> 
> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 VOX - Schöne Bescherung (Pflichtprogramm vor Weihnachten )



Wollt ich auch grade schreiben


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2015)

*Mittwoch 23.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Disneys Eine Weihnachtsgeschichte
20:15 ZDF NEO - Darf ich bitten?
20:15 KABELEINS - Beverly Hills Cop
20:15 EINSFESTIVAL - Der Medicus
22:30 KABELEINS - Die Geister, die ich rief...
23:00 ZDF - Les Miserables (mit Anne Hathaway)

*Serien-Tipps:*
21:40 PROSIEBEN - The Royals (S01E9&10)
22:10 PROSIEBEN MAXX - Sons of Anarchy (Start 7. Staffel)
22:25 NDR - Jennifer-Sehnsucht nach was Besseres (mit Olli Dittrich)


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2015)

*Donnerstag 24.12.2015 Heiligabend*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Kevin-allein zu Haus
20:15 RTL - Ich-Einfach Unverbesserlich
20:15 PROSIEBEN - The Amazing Spider-Man
20:15 VOX - Die Familie Stone
21:55 DISNEY CHANNEL - Nightmare before Christmas
22:00 RTL - Wanted
22:05 KABELEINS - Sleepy Hollow
22:05 RTL 2 - Terminator
22:20 SAT 1 - Kevin-Allein in New York
22:50 PROSIEBEN - Thor

*Serien-Tipp:*
15:45 ARD - Loriot - Weihnachten bei den Hoppenstedts


*Freitag 25.12.2015 1. Weihnachtstag*

*Film-Tipps:*
13:55 PROSIEBEN - Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter (mit Schatzi Diane)
16:15 PROSIEBEN - Das Vermächtnis des geheimen Buches (mit Schatzi Diane)
20:15 SAT 1 - Der Hobbit-Smaugs Einöde (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 RTL - Ich-Einfach Unverbesserlich 2 (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 PROSIEBEN - Men in Black 3
20:15 VOX - Ein Chef zum Verlieben
20:15 ARTE - Der ganz große Traum
20:15 KABELEINS - Robin Hood-König der Diebe
20:15 EINSFESTIVAL - Heute bin ich blond
21:55 DISNEY CHANNEL - Nightmare before Christmas
22:05 RTL - Ice Age
22:15 SIXX - Morning Glory
22:15 VOX - Einmal ist keinmal (mit Katherine Heigl)
22:25 RTL 2 - Rambo 3
23:20 ZDF - Tatsächlich...Liebe

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF - Die Helene Fischer Show


*Samstag 26.12.2015 2. Weihnachtstag*

*Film-Tipps:*
15:10 RTL - Der Lorax (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 SAT 1 - Fluch der Karibik
20:15 RTL - Die Croods (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 PROSIEBEN - Pacific Rim (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 VOX - Bridget Jones
20:15 RTL 2 - Schindlers Liste
20:15 KABELEINS - Beverly Hills Cop 2
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Cinderella
20:15 SIXX - Die Frauen von Stepford (Remake mit Nicole Kidman)
21:40 ARTE - Marley
22:05 RTL - Riddick-Überleben ist seine Rache (Free TV-Premiere)
23:20 RTL 2 - Full Metal Jacket
23:50 ZDF - The Rock


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Dez. 2015)

*Donnerstag 24.12.2015 Heiligabend*

Da vergisst er die wichtigste Sendung des Tages 

*Serien-Tipp:*

15:15 ARD - Familie Heinz Becker
15:30 NDR - Familie Heinz Becker
17:30 WDR - Familie Heinz Becker
19:15 SWR/SR - Familie Heinz Becker
22:45 SWR/RP - Familie Heinz Becker
22:45 SWR/BW - Familie Heinz Becker
22:45 SWR/SR - Familie Heinz Becker


*Donnerstag 25.12.2015 1. Weihnachtstag*

Falls einer noch nicht genug hat 

*Serien-Tipp:*

04:35 ARD - Familie Heinz Becker


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Dez. 2015)

*Montag 28.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Ein Mord mit Aussicht (Filmversion der Serie)
20:15 SAT 1 - Die Vampirschwestern
20:15 EINSFESTIVAL - Gottes Werk und Teufels Beitrag
20:15 SIXX - Mary Poppins
20:15 3SAT - Die eiserne Lady
20:15 KABELEINS - Die letzte Legion
22:00 SERVUS TV - A little Trip to Heaven
22:00 3SAT - Berüchtigt (Hitchcock-Klassiker)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 TELE 5 - Kalkofes Jahresrückblick - Fresse 2015

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:30 ARD - World Team Challenge Biathlon auf Schalke


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2015)

*Dienstag 29.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Snow White and the Huntsman
20:15 NDR - Loriot: Ödipussi
20:15 SERVUS TV - Ein unmoralisches Angebot
20:15 SIXX - Sex and the City - Der Film
20:15 KABEL EINS - Troja (Kinofassung)
20:15 ARTE - Ein Fisch namens Wanda
20:15 SAT 1 - Friendship!
20:15 TELE 5 - Fargo
22:00 ZDF KULTUR - Donnie Darko
22:20 SERVUS TV - Über den Dächern von Nizza (Klassiker mit Grace Kelly)
23:25 ZDF - Anna Karenina (Keira Knightley)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - 2015 - Das Quiz

*Sport-Tipp:*
16:45 ARD - Vierschanzentournee - Auftaktspringen in Oberstdorf


*Mittwoch 30.12.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Jurassic Park
20:15 SIXX - Sex and the City 2
20:15 SAT 1 - Fünf Freunde 2
20:15 KABEL EINS - Königreich der Himmel (Kinofassung)
20:15 TELE 5 - Les Miserables
22:50 RTL 2 - Blade 2
23:00 TELE 5 - Freeway (Reese Witherspoon)
23:15 ZDF - Wanderlust (Jennifer Aniston)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF - Otto-Geboren um zu Blödeln


----------



## MetalFan (30 Dez. 2015)

Tipp für den 31.12.2015 ab 6:20 Uhr!

3sat - Pop around the clock

Wie jedes Jahr sind neben Murks auch diverse Perlen dabei!


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Dez. 2015)

*Donnerstag 31.12.2015 Silvester*

*Film-Tipps:*
18:30 KABELEINS - Die nackte Kanone (Alle 3 Teile hintereinander)
20:15 PRO 7 - Der Schuh des Manitu (Extra Large)
20:15 SAT 1 - Pirates of the Caribbean-Fluch der Karibik 2
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Der englische Patient
22:10 PRO 7 - Scary Movie 4
22:30 VOX - The Grey-Unter Wölfen

*Silvester-Tipps:*
16:45 ARD - Dinner for One (auch diversen anderen Dritten)
18:20 WDR - Ein Herz und eine Seele-Silvesterpunsch (auch diversen anderen Dritten)

*Musik-Tipp:*
ab 06:20 3SAT - Pop around the Clock (Konzertausschnitte mit z.B. Aerosmith, Katy Perry, Kylie Minogue, Bruce Springsteen, ...)


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Dez. 2015)

*Freitag 01.01.2016 Neujahr*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Tatort: Der grosse Schmerz (mit Helene Fischer)
20:15 SAT 1 - Pirates of the Caribbean-Am Ende der Welt
20:15 PRO 7 - Scary Movie 5 (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 KABELEINS - Ghost-Nachricht von Sam
20:15 RTL 2 - Australia
20:15 3SAT - Besser gehts nicht
21:55 DISNEY CHANNEL - Ella-Verflixt & Zauberhaft (Anne Hathaway)
22:00 PRO 7 - Zombieland
23:25 RTL 2 - Eyes Wide Shut
23:35 MDR - Nirgendwo in Afrika
23:45 SAT 1 - Apocalypto

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL NITRO - Modern Family (Neue Folgen der 5. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
13:30 ARD - Neujahrsspringen in Garmisch-Partenkirchen

*Doku-Tipp:*
20:15 ARTE - Die Welt der Haie (4 Folgen am Stück)


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Dez. 2015)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag 31.12.2015 Silvester*



Total Nessa vergessen 

*Film-Tipps:*

20:15 Disney Channel - High School Musical
22:10 Disney Channel - High School Musical 2


Also falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2016)

Das Neujahrsspringen ist heute *ab 14 Uhr* im ZDF


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Jan. 2016)

*Samstag 02.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Wilsberg: Tod im Supermarkt (50te Folge)
20:15 SAT 1 - Pirates of the Carribean-Fremde Gezeiten
20:15 PRO 7 - Spider Man 3
20:15 VOX - Lara Croft-Die Wiege des Lebens
20:15 3SAT - Der Vorleser
20:15 ZDF NEO - Wall Street
20:15 SERVUS TV - Die Legende von Bagger Vance
20:15 ARTE - Die Ostsee von Oben (Für Hehnii?  )
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Dinosaurier
22:05 3SAT - Cabaret
22:10 ZDF NEO - Cocktail
23:05 PRO 7 - Resident Evil: Afterlife

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDF - Morgen hör ich auf (Bastian Pastewka)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL - Deutschland sucht den Superstar (13te Saison, Dieter darf wieder lästern)

*Sport-Tipps:*
12:00 ZDF - Wintersport mit Tour de Ski, Nord. Kombination, Vierschanzentournee
21:00 SPORT 1 - Darts-WM Halbfinale


----------



## Hehnii (1 Jan. 2016)

Danke für den Tipp. :thumbup:

Ich kenne die Ostsee nur von unten.


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Jan. 2016)

*Sonntag 03.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Tatort: Fegefeuer (der nächste Actionkracher mit Til)
20:15 RTL - Ralph Reichts (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 PRO 7 - Independence Day
20:15 RTL 2 - Brothers Grimm
20:15 KABELEINS - NVA
20:15 ZDF KULTUR - König von Deutschland
20:15 SIXX - Der Sternwanderer
22:30 RTL 2 - Bram Stokers Dracula
22:50 SIXX - Pans Labyrinth
23:20 PRO 7 - Resident Evil: Retribution
23:35 ARD - Jane Eyre (Mia Wasikowska, Free-TV Premiere)

*Sport-Tipps:*
10:15 ZDF - Wintersport mit Slalom Damen, Nord. Kombination, Vierschanzentournee, ...
18:55 PRO 7 MAXX - NFL (Letzter Spieltag vor den Playoffs)
20:00 SPORT 1 - Darts-WM Finale


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Jan. 2016)

*Montag 04.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Sherlock Holmes
20:15 KABEL 1 - Volcano
20:15 ARTE - Tod auf dem Nil
22:15 ZDF - Die Unfassbaren - Now you see me (Free-TV Premiere)
22:25 KABEL 1 - Poseidon
22:30 ARTE - Das Böse unter der Sonne

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (Start 9. Staffel)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - AKte X (Wer es noch mal sehen möchte)
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX - The Bridge (US-Version, S01E01-03)

*Doku-Tipp:*
19:25 ZDF - Weltmacht Google


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Jan. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Montag 04.01.2015*
> 
> *Serien-Tipps:*
> 20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (Start 9. Staffel)
> ...



Na da weiß ich ja was du heute schaust


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Jan. 2016)

*Dienstag 05.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Der Hobbit - Eine unerwartete Reise
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Misson: Impossible
20:15 SUPER RTL - Die Insel der Abenteuer
20:15 ZDF KULTUR - Wahnsinnig verliebt (Audrey Tatou)
22:00 BAYERN 3 - Wie beim ersten Mal
23:30 ZDF - James Bond - Man lebt nur zweimal
23:40 WDR - Der Fluch der 2 Schwestern (Emily Browning, Arielle Kebbel)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E12)
21:45 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E07&08
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX - The Bridge (US-Version, S01E04-06)


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Jan. 2016)

*Mittwoch 06.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Für Immer Liebe (Rachel McAdams)
20:15 PRO 7 - Planet der Affen: Prevolution
20:15 KABEL 1 - Verlockende Falle
20:15 ARTE - Peggy Sue hat geheiratet
22:15 RBB - Nach 7 Tagen ausgeflittert
22:15 EINSPLUS - 8 Frauen
22:20 BAYERN 3 - Up in the Air
22:25 PRO 7 - Attack the Block
22:35 KABEL 1 - Basic Instinct

*Serien-Tipps:*
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX - The Bridge (US-Version, S01E07-09)
23:45 RTL NITRO - The Following (Start 3. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipp:*
16:30 ARD - Vierschanzentournee (Letztes Springen ind Bischofshofen)


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Jan. 2016)

*Donnerstag 07.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - 21 Jump Street
20:15 KABEL 1 - Bodyguard
20:15 VOX - Armageddon
20:15 3SAT - Nichts zu verzollen
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Geliebte Jane
23:10 VOX - The Losers

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (Start 4. Staffel)
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (Start 11. Staffel)
22:00 NDR - Der Tatortreiniger (2 Neue Folgen)
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX - The Bridge (US-Version, S01E10-13)


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Jan. 2016)

Wegen unerwartetem Internet-Ausfall gab es keine Tipps zu Freitag 

*Samstag 09.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Percy Jackson - Im Bann des Zyklopen
20:15 RTL 2 - Der Dummschwätzer
20:15 VOX - Deep Impact
20:15 ZDF NEO - Unterwegs nach Cold Mountain
20:15 SERVUS TV - Mission To Mars
22:00 BAYERN - Shang-High Noon

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDF - Morgen hör ich auf (Folge 2)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Mein bester Feind

*Sport-Tipps:*
09:05 ARD - "Winter"sport - Biathlon der Damen, Ski Alpin, Nordische Kombination, ...
16:00 EUROSPORT - Arsenal-Sunderland (3. Runde FA Cup)
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX - NFL - Play-Offs


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Jan. 2016)

*Sonntag 10.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Robin Hood
20:15 PRO 7 - Looper
20:15 3SAT - Elegy oder die Kunst zu lieben
20:15 RTL 2 - American Pie
20:15 SIXX - Marie Antoinette (Kirsten Dunst)
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Hooligans
22:35 PRO 7 - World War Z

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (Start 13. Staffel)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (Start 2. Staffel)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Die Ludolfs - Das Schrottimperium ist zurück

*Sport-Tipps:*
09:05 ARD - "Winter"sport - Biathlon der Damen, Ski Alpin, Nordische Kombination, ...
18:55 PRO 7 MAXX - NFL - Play-Offs
22:15 SAT 1 - NFL - Playoffs


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Jan. 2016)

*Montag 11.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - First Strike - Jackie Chans Erstschlag
20:15 EINSFESTIVAL - Vicoria, die junge Königin2
22:00 KABEL 1 - Rumble in the Bronx
22:15 ZDF - Der Hypnotiseur

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E02)
20:15 VOX - Chicago Fire (S03E12)
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (Staffel 7, 3 neue Folgen)


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Jan. 2016)

*Dienstag 12.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SERVUS TV - Liberal Arts (Elizabeth Olsen)
20:15 SAT 1 - Liebe & andere Turbulenzen (Nora Tschirner)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Mission: Impossible 2
20:15 RTL NITRO - K19
22:50 RTL NITRO - Basic

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - Die Stadt und die Macht (Neu mit Anna Loos)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E13)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E09&10)


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Jan. 2016)

*Mittwoch 13.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Solange du da bist (Reese Witherspoon)
20:15 KABEL 1 - Die neun Pforten
20:15 ARTE - Fliegende Liebende
23:10 KABEL 1 - From Hell
23:55 PRO 7 - Lake Placid

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - Die Stadt und die Macht (Folgen 3+4)
20:15 PRO 7 - Zoo (Neue Serie, 3 Folgen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
14:05 ZDF - Biathlon - 20km Einzel Herren

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:10 SAT 1 - Reese Witherspoon - Eine total verrückte Karriere


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Jan. 2016)

*Donnerstag 14.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Die nackte Wahrheit (Katherine Heigl)
20:15 KABEL 1 - Im Auftrag des Teufels (Charlize Theron)
20:15 VOX - Stirb langsam - Jetzt erst recht
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Der Jane-Austen-Club
22:10 PRO 7 - Final Destination 3
22:50 VOX - Der Schakal

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Die Stadt und die Macht (Folgen 5+6)
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E02)
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E02)
20:15 ARTE - Lava (S01E01-04)

*Sport-Tipp:*
14:05 ZDF - Biathlon - 15km Einzel Damen


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Jan. 2016)

*Freitag 15.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Indiana Jones und das Königreich des Kristallschädels
20:15 SAT 1 - Madagascar
20:15 ZDF NEO - Uptown Girls 
20:15 RTL 2 - Jurassic Park 3
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Toy Story
22:00 RTL 2 - Wir waren Helden
22:45 PRO 7 - Final Destination 4

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E013)

*Sport-Tipp:*
12:10 ZDF - Wintersport mit Biathlon Herren Staffel, Superkombi der Herren, Skispringen

*Show-Tipp:*
21:15 RTL - Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus!

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:45 ARTE - Die Geheimnisse der Mathematik


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Jan. 2016)

*Samstag 16.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Madagascar 2
20:15 PRO 7 - Gefährten
20:15 RTL 2 - Adele und das Geheimnis des Pharao
20:15 VOX - Air Force One
20:15 ZDF NEO - The Game
20:15 SERVUS TV - Streif-One Hell of a Ride
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Toy Story 2
21:35 3SAT - Chloe (Amanda Seyfried)
21:55 SAT 1 - 10.000 BC
22:15 ZDF NEO - Sudden Death
22:25 BAYERN - Poll
23:15 PRO 7 - Der Soldat James Ryan
00:00 MDR - Nach 7 Tagen ausgeflittert

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDF - Morgen hör ich auf (3. Folge)

*Sport-Tipps:*
10:05 ZDF - Wintersport mit Biathlon Massenstart Damen, Bob, Skispringen, Abfahrt
18:15 ZDF - Handball-EM: Erstes Vorrundenspiel Spanien-Deutschland
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX - NFL-Playoffs

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:30 PHOENIX - Der Banker - Master of the Universe (Wiederholung, aber wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, sehr aufschlussreich)


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Jan. 2016)

*Sonntag 17.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
16:50 3SAT - Das Mädchen mit dem Perlenohrring (Scarlett Johansson)
20:15 RTL - Escape Plan (Arnie & Sly, Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 PRO 7 - Das erstaunliche Leben des Walter Mitty (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 ARTE - Die Brücke am Kwai
20:15 SIXX - Love Happens (Jennifer Aniston)
22:25 RTL 2 - 8 Mile
22:30 PrO 7 - The Counselor (Free-TV Premiere)
22:45 BAYERN - Mississipi Burning
23:15 NDR - Brothers
23:35 ARD - Auf brennender Erde (Charlize Theron, Jennifer Lawrence, Free-TV Premiere)

*Sport-Tipps:*
10:20 ZDF - Wintersport mit Biathlon Staffel Damen, Bob, Skispringen, Slalom D&H
18:55 PRO 7 MAXX - NFL-Playoffs (auch ab 22:15 SAT 1)


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Jan. 2016)

*Montag 18.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - King Arthur
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Der Andere (Laura Linney & Liam Neeson)
22:45 KABEL 1 - Conan der Zerstörer
23:40 SERVUS TV - Black Rain

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E03)
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S07E16&17)
20:15 VOX - Chicago Fire (S03E13)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S02E07&08)

*Sport-Tipps:*
05.00 EUROSPORT - Australian Open
20:15 ARD - Handball-EM: Deutschland-Schweden


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Jan. 2016)

*Dienstag 19.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Atemlos - Gefährliche Wahrheit (Lily Collins)
20:15 ZDF KULTUR - Coco Chanel & Igor Stravinsky
20:15 SUPER RTL - In den Schuhen meiner Schwester
20:15 SERVUS TV - Barcelona für ein Jahr
22:10 WDR - In meinem Himmel (Saoirse Ronan)
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Tomorrow, when the War began
22:35 SERVUS TV - Rock Star
00:10 BAYERN - Love Song for Bobby Long

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Bones (Staffelfinale S10)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E14)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E11)


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2016)

*Mittwoch 20.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Aviator
20:15 SAT 1 - Meine erfundene Frau (Jennifer Aniston, Brooklyn Decker)
20:15 TELE 5 - Nova Zembla - Unbekanntes Land (Doutzen Kroes)
23:45 KABEL 1 - Überleben!


*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Zoo (S01E04&05)
21:40 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (Finale Staffel 5)

*Sport-Tipp:*
17:05 ZDF - Handball EM: Deutschland-Slowenien


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2016)

*Donnerstag 21.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Bad Teacher
20:15 KABEL 1 - The Cave
20:15 VOX - Pearl Harbor
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Eve und der letzte Gentleman (Alicia Silverstone)
22:20 KABEL 1 - Sharknado
23:45 SWR - Wie beim ersten Mal

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E03)
20:15 ARTE - Wölfe (S01E01&02)
20:15 BAYERN - Quer (Satirisch angehauchtes Wochenmagazin, zurück aus der Winterpause, finde ich immer ganz amüsant)
23:55 PRO 7 - Sirens (S03E01&02)

*Sport-Tipp:*
14:05 ARD - Biathlon: weltcup in Antholz Sprint der Damen


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Jan. 2016)

*Freitag 22.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Unstoppable
20:15 RTL 2 - Die Frau in Schwarz
20:15 SAT - Alvin und die Chipmunks 3
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Toy Story 3
20:15 SUPER RTL - Anastasia
20:15 SIXX - Gattaca
22:05 RTL 2 - Solomon Kane
22:20 PRO 7 - Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E14)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:15 ZDF - Heute-Show (Zurück aus der Winterpause)

*Sport-Tipp:*
14:05 ARD - Biathlon: Weltcup in Antholz Sprint der Herren
18:05 ZDF - Handball-EM Zwischenrunde: Deutschland-Ungarn
20:15 ARD - Bundesliga Rückrundenstart: HSV-Bayern


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2016)

*Samstag 23.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Werner - Eiskalt
20:15 SAT 1 - 2012
20:15 RTL 2 - French Kiss
20:15 VOX - Otto's Eleven
20:15 SERVUS TV - The Sixth Sense
20:15 ZDF NEO - Der Chill Faktor
22:00 ZDF NEO - 16 Blocks
22:15 PRO 7 - Born to be wild
22:25 RTL 2 - Das Relikt
23:25 SAT 1 - Kiss of the Dragon
23:55 ARD - Die schwarze Dahlie

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDF - Morgen hör ich auf (Folge 4)


*Sport-Tipp:*
09:05 ARD - Wintersport mit Biathlon Damen, Abfahrt Kitzbühl, Langlauf, Skispringen, ...


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Jan. 2016)

*Sonntag 24.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Ted
20:15 PRO 7 - Verblendung
20:15 RTL 2 - Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht
20:15 ARTE - Flucht von Alcatraz
20:15 TELE 5 - Christine (Stephen King)
22:30 RTL 2 - Splice - Das Genexperiment

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E03)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E03)

*Sport-Tipp:*
09:05 ARD - Wintersport mit Biathlon Damen+Herren, Slalom, Langlauf, Skispringen, ...
18:00 ARD - Handball EM: Zwischenrunde: Deutschland-Russland
20:45 PRO 7 MAXX - Football: NFL Playoffs - Conference Finals - New England Patriots at Denver Broncos (Peyton Manning vs. Tom Brady)
00:15 SAT 1 - Football: NFL Playoffs - Conference Finals - Arizona Cardinals at Carolina Panthers


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Jan. 2016)

*Montag 25.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Die Pfeiler der Macht - Teil 1
20:15 KABEL 1 - Space Cowboys
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - A Serious Man
20:15 TELE 5 - Mr. Nice Guy
22:55 KABEL 1 - Dirty Harry kommt zurück

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S08E18&19)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E04)
20:15 VOX - Chicago Fire (S03E14)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S02E9&10)


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Jan. 2016)

*Dienstag 26.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Heiter bis wolkig
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Open Range
20:15 RTL NITRO - Inside Man
20:15 TELE 5 - Hard Rain
20:15 SERVUS TV - Lovesong for Bobby Long
20:15 SUPER RTL - Wie das Leben so spielt
22:35 RTL NITRO - Robocop 3
23:05 SUPER RTL - It Boy - Liebe auf französisch
23:40 WDR - Inhale (Diane Kruger  )

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E15)
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E04)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E01)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E12)


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Jan. 2016)

*Mittwoch 27.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Leg dich nicht Zohan an
20:15 ZDF - Die Pfeiler der Macht (Teil 2)
20:15 KABEL 1 - Last Samurai
20:15 ARTE - Lore
20:15 TELE 5 - Godsend
22:10 TELE 5 - Wes Craven präsentiert Dracula
23:30 KABEL 1 - Letters from Iwo Jima
23:55 BAYERN - L.A. Crash

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (Start 6. Staffel)
20:15 PRO 7 - Zoo (S01E6&7)

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:00 ARD - Handball-EM Zwischenrunde: Deutschland-Dänemark


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Jan. 2016)

*Donnerstag 28.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Unbeugsam - Defiance
20:15 VOX - Zorn der Titanen
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Zufällig verheiratet
22:10 VOX - Blade (gekürzt)
22:25 3SAT - Naokos Lächeln

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E04)
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E04)
20:15 ARTE - Die Wölfe (S01E4-6)


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Jan. 2016)

*Freitag 29.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Ice Age 4
20:15 PRO 7 - Das Schwergewicht
20:15 RTL 2 - Terminator 3
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die wilden Kerle
20:15 SUPER RTL - Alvin und die Chipmunks 2
22:20 RTL 2 - Lord Of War
22:30 PRO 7 - Matrix
22:35 3SAT - Apocalypse Now Redux

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL - Die Puppenstars

*Sport-Tipp:*
18:30 ZDF - Handball-EM: Halbfinale: Deutschland-Norwegen


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Jan. 2016)

*Samstag 30.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Wickie auf großer Fahrt
20:15 PRO 7 - Prakti.com
20:15 RTL 2 - Die Welle
20:15 VOX - Der unglaubliche Hulk
20:15 SERVUS TV - An deiner Schulter
22:25 RTL 2 - Fletchers Visionen
22:15 SAT 1 - Ghost Rider
23:45 ZDF NEO - Die Hand an der Wiege

*Show-Tipps:*
22:15 RTL - Ich bin ein Star - Holt mich hier raus - Das große Finale

*Sport-Tipps:*
08.40 ARD - Wintersport
20:15 SPORT 1 - Darts - The Masters

*Serien-Tipp:*
21:45 ZDF - Morgen hör ich auf (Letzte Folge der ersten Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2016)

*Sonntag 31.01.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
16:45 3SAT - Jersey Girl
20:15 PRO 7 - Wir sind die Millers (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Jarhead
20:15 ARTE - Unterwegs nach Cold Mountain
20:15 SIXX - Zeiten des Aufruhrs
23:35 ARD - Michael Clayton


*Sport-Tipps:*
08.35 ARD - Wintersport
17:30 ARD - Handball EM: Finale Deutschland-Spanien
20:00 SPORT 1 - Darts The Masters Halbfinale & Finale


*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S08E04)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS:New Orleans (S02E04)


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2016)

*Montag 01.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Superman Returns
20:15 ARTE - Das Leben vor meinen Augen
22:15 ZDF - Jussi Adler Olson: Schändung
23:25 SERVUS TV - Leben und Sterben in L.A.
23:30 KABEL 1 - Batman

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S07E20&21)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E05)
21:20 SIXX - Hart of Dixie (Start 4. Staffel)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E01)
22:25 NICKOLODEON - Skins (Start)


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Feb. 2016)

*Dienstag 02.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL NITRO - Der Einsatz
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Lakeview Terrace
20:15 SERVUS TV - Clockwise
20:15 TELE 5 - Big Ass Spider!
20:15 SUPER RTL - Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück
22:00 SUPER RTL - Flight Girls - Blondinen im Anflug
22:25 RTL NITRO - Wasabi - Ein Bulle in Japan
23:30 TELE 5 - Dead Snow - Red vs. Dead

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - DIe Simpsons (S26E16)
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E05)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E02)
21:45 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E13&14)
22:30 ZDF NEO - Safe House (Start der Mini-Serie)
22:35 PRO 7 - Odd Couple (S01E01&02)


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Feb. 2016)

*Mittwoch 03.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Fantastic Four
20:15 SAT 1 - Im Dutzend billiger
20:15 ARTE - Midnight in Paris
20:15 TELE 5 - Der Biber
22:00 PRO 7 - Sanctum
22:25 KABEL 1 - Batmans Rückkehr

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Zoo (S01E08&09)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli&Isles (S06E02)
22:10 VOX - Perception (S03E12)
23:05 VOX - Motive (S01E07)


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2016)

*Donnerstag 04.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer
20:15 VOX - John Carter
20:15 SERVUS TV - Für eine Handvoll Dollar
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Eine Hochzeit zum Verlieben
22:05 KABEL 1 - Batman Forever
22:55 VOX - Babylon A.D.

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 ARTE - Wie weit gehen? (Finnische Mini-Serie, alle 3 Teile)
20:15 ZDF NEO - Candice Renoir (Start)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E01)
00:00 PRO 7 - Sirens (S02E05&06)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Germany's Next Topmodel (Start 11. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipps:*
19:10 ZDF - Biathlon (Weltcup in Canmore, Sprint Herren)
20:00 SPORT 1 - Darts (Auftakt Premier League)


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Feb. 2016)

*Freitag 05.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Cowboys & Aliens
20:15 RTL 2 - Valentinstag
20:15 ZDF NEO - Ein ehrenwerter Gentleman
20:15 SUPER RTL - Asterix bei den Briten
22:35 3SAT - Gefühl und Verführung (Liv Tyler)
22:50 PRO 7 - Matrix Reloaded

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E16)
22:05 SIXX - Sleepy Hollow (letzten 4 Folgen der 2. Staffel)
22:20 SUPER RTL - Pretty Little Liars (Noch mal von vorne)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 - The Voice Kids (Start 4. Staffel)

*Sport-Tipps:*
19:10 ZDF - Biathlon (Weltcup in Canmore, Sprint Damen)


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Feb. 2016)

*Samstag 06.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
13:40 RTL 2 - Natürlich Blond 2
20:15 ARD - Der Fall Barschel
20:15 SAT 1 - Rio 2 (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Der 13te Krieger
20:15 VOX - Was Frauen wollen
20:15 ZDF NEO - Maverick
20:15 SERVUS TV - Herr der Gezeiten
22:10 TELE 5 - Black Water
22:15 ZDF NEO - Young Guns
22:20 SAT 1 - Next
22:45 SERVUS TV - Die Möbius-Affäre
00:05 ARD - Fair Game
00:10 SAT 1 - Wehrlos - Die Tochter des Generals

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Blue Bloods (S02E11+12)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF - Goldene Kamera

*Sport-Tipps:*
12:45 SAT 1 - FedCup: Deutschland-Schweiz (mit Angelique Kerber)
17:50 ZDF - Biathlon (Massenstart Männer, Frauen um 19:20)


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Feb. 2016)

*Sonntag 07.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
16:05 PRO 7 - Einfach zu haben
20:15 RTL - Marvel's The Avengers
20:15 PRO 7 - Non-Stop (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Nie wieder Sex mit der Ex
20:15 TELE 5 - City Slickers
20:15 SIXX - LOL
22:30 PRO 7 - Shutter Island
23:45 PRO 7 MAXX - Und wieder 48 Stunden
00:45 3SAT - Ohne Schuld

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E05)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E05)

*Sport-Tipps:*
10:20 ZDF - Wintersport
23:15 SAT 1 Super Bowl: Carolina Panthers - Denver Broncos


----------



## Schweizer (7 Feb. 2016)

23:15 SAT 1 sieht gut aus


----------



## Hehnii (7 Feb. 2016)

Schweizer schrieb:


> 23:15 SAT 1 sieht gut aus



Ich bin auch wieder dabei! :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Feb. 2016)

*Dienstag 09.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Keinohrhasen
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Mission to Mars
20:15 SUPER RTL - Larry Crowne

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E06)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E17)
21:15 RTL - CIS: Cyber (S02E03)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E15+16)
22:35 PRO 7 - Odd Couple (S01E3+4)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - DFB-Pokal: VFB Stuttgart-Borussia Dortmund


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Feb. 2016)

*Mittwoch 10.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Zweiohrküken
20:15 KABEL 1 - Forrest Gump
20:15 3SAT - Wie beim ersten Mal
20:15 TELE 5 - Absturz in der Wildnis (Kirsten Dunst)
22:00 PRO 7 - Ruinen
22:05 TELE 5 - The Pact
23:10 KABEL 1 - Eine Frage der Ehre

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Zoo (S01E10+11)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E13)
22:10 VOX - Perception (S03E13)
23:05 VOX - Motive (S01E08)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - DFB-Pokal: Vfl Bochum-Bayern München


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2016)

*Donnerstag 11.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich
20:15 VOX - The Rock - Fels der Entscheidung (gekürzt)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Wie ein einziger Tag (Rachel McAdams)
21:00 3SAT - Der englische Patient
22:30 KABEL 1 - Forrest Gump
22:50 VOX - Lockout (Maggie Grace)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E06)
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E06)
23:10 Profiling Paris (S05E02)

*Sport-Tipps:*
16:30 ARD - Wintersport (mit Biathlon, Langlauf)


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2016)

*Freitag 12.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - G.I. Joe - Geheimauftrag Cobra
20:15 ZDF KULTUR - Kriegerin
20:15 ARTE - Zeit der Kannibalen
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Susi und Strolch
20:15 ZDF NEO - Auf der Suche nach dem goldenen Kind
22:30 PRO 7 - Matrix Revolutions
22:35 3SAT - Mississippi Burning

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Game of Thrones (S05E1-3)
20:15 RTL NITRO - Modern Family (Finale 5. Staffel)
23:00 ZDF - Familie Braun (Folge 1+2)

*Sport-Tipps:*
16:10 ARD - Wintersport (mit Biathlon, Eisschnelllauf)


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Feb. 2016)

*Samstag 13.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Insel
20:15 SAT 1 - Noch tausend Worte
20:15 ZDF NEO - 21 Gramm
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Susi und Strolch 2
20:15 SERVUS TV - Message in a Bottle
22:00 BAYERN - Die durch die Hölle gehen
22:05 SAT 1 - Coach Carter
22:25 RTL 2 - Akte X - Jenseits der Wahrheit
22:40 SERVUS TV - Moonrise Kingdom
23:30 ZDF NEO - Eden Lake

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Game of Thrones (S05E4+5)
20:15 KABEL 1 - Blue Bloods (S02E13+14)

*Sport-Tipp:*
08:40 ARD - Wintersport (mit Biathlon, Abfahrt Damen, ...)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF - Die versteckte Kamera 2016


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Feb. 2016)

*Sonntag 14.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Taffe Mädels
20:15 RTL - Captain Phillips (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 ARTE - Sinn und Sinnlichkeit
20:15 SIXX - Für immer Liebe
22:40 PRO 7 - John Rambo (Gekürzt)
23:15 3SAT - Hurricane

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Game of Thrones (S05E6-8)
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E06)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E06)
22:00 ZDR - Die Brücke (S03E01)

*Sport-Tipp:*
08:35 ARD - Wintersport (mit Langlauf, ...)


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Feb. 2016)

*Montag 15.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Lethal Weapon (gekürzt)
22:15 ZDF - Dead Man Down
22:15 KABEL 1 - Hard to Kill (gekürzt)
22:15 ARTE - Shame
23:15 NDR - Wie beim ersten Mal

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S8E1+2)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E07)
20:15 VOX - Chicago Fire (S03E18+19)
21:10 PRO 7 - Akte X (S10E02)
21:15 RTL 2 - Game of Thrones (S05E9+10)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S02E15)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E03)

*Show-Tipp:*
02:00 SIXX - Grammys 2016 Live


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Feb. 2016)

*Dienstag 16.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Die Hebamme II
20:15 3SAT - Elementarteilchen
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Falsches Spiel mit Roger Rabbit
20:15 TELE 5 - Stephen Kings Der Feuerteufel
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Forbidden Kingdom
20:15 RTL NITRO - Von Löwen und Lämmern
20:15 SERVUS TV - Match Point
22:00 RTL NITRO - Geboren am 4. Juli
22:15 PRO 7 MAXX - The Happening
22:35 TELE 5 - The Crow

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E07)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E18)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E04)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E17+18)
22:10 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (Start 1. Staffel)
22:35 PRO 7 - Odd Couple (S01E05+06)


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Feb. 2016)

*Mittwoch 17.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Freundschaft Plus
20:15 KABEL 1 - Terminal
20:15 ARTE - The Bling Ring
20:15 TELE 5 - Das Bildnis des Dorian Gray
22:05 PRO 7 - Long Weekend
22:25 SERVUS TV - Citizen Kane
22:45 KABEL 1 - Flight Plan
22:45 RBB - Greenberg
23:30 HESSEN - Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Zoo (S01E12+13)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E04)
22:05 SUPER RTL - Royal Pains (Start 6. Staffel)
22:10 VOX - Perception (S03E14)
23:05 VOX - Motive (S01E09)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF - Championsleague Achtelfinale - KAA Gent-VfL Wolfsburg


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Feb. 2016)

*Donnerstag 18.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich
20:15 VOX - Iron Man
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - When in Rome (Kristen Bell)
22:35 KABEL 1 - Irgendwann in Mexico
22:40 VOX - Final Destination 5
23:15 SWR - Ich sehe den Mann meiner Träume

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E07)
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E07)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E03)
00:35 PRO 7 - Sirens (E01E09+10)

*Sport-Tipp:*
21:00 SPORT 1 - EUROLEAGUE - FC Augsburg - FC Liverpool


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Feb. 2016)

*Freitag 19.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Real Steel - Stahlharte Gegner
20:15 RTL 2 - Auf der Jagd
20:15 ZDF NEO - Jersey Girl
21:05 EINS FESTIVAL - Hallam Foe
22:05 TELE 5 - Ghost Machine (Rachael Taylor)
22:35 3SAT - Platoon
22:50 RTL 2 - Training Day
22:50 PRO 7 - Priest

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E18)
21:10 RTL NITRO - Die Camper (seit langem mal wieder im Fernsehen)

*Sport-Tipp:*
09:55 ARD - Wintersport

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:00 3SAT - Makro: Geldmaschine Fussball


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Feb. 2016)

*Samstag 20.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Kindsköpfe
20:15 PRO 7 - Gran Torino
20:15 VOX - Der Mandant
20:15 ZDF NEO - Spy Game
20:15 SERVUS TV - Sweet November (Charlize Theron)
22:10 ZDF NEO - Die Logan Verschwörung
22:30 SERVUS TV - Monster's Ball
22:40 PRO 7 - Die letzte Festung
23:40 ARD - Burn after Reading
01:00 ZDF - Blood Diamonds
01:15 ARD - Der talentierte Mr. Ripley

*Sport-Tipps:*
09:05 ARD - Wintersport
22:20 SAT 1 - Boxen live: Felix Sturm vs. Fedor Chudinov

*Show-Tipp:*
19:00 3SAT - Berlinale - Die Bärenverleihung


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Feb. 2016)

*Sonntag 21.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Kindsköpfe 2
20:15 PRO 7 - Jack Ryan: Shadow Recruit (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Waterworld
20:15 SIXX - Verführung einer Fremden
22:25 PRO 7 - Krieg der Götter
22:55 RTL 2 - Mr. Brooks - Der Mörder in dir (Gekürzt)
00:05 ARD - Betty Anne Waters

*Sport-Tipp:*
08:05 ARD - Wintersport

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E07)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E07)
22:00 ZDF - Die Brücke III (Folge 2)

*Doku-Tipp:*
19:00 ARTE - Alain Delon, persönlich


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Feb. 2016)

*Montag 22.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Lethal Weapon 2 - Brennpunkt L.A. (gekürzt)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - The Fountain - Quell des Lebens
21:45 EINS PLUS - Solitary Man - Herzensbrecher a.D.
22:15 ZDF - Cold Blood - Kein Ausweg, keine Gnade
22:35 KABEL 1 - Nico (gekürzt)
00:15 NDR - Zwei hinreißend verdorbene Schurken

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S8E3+4)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E08)
20:15 VOX - Chicago Fire (S03E20+21)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (Start 1. Staffel)
21:10 PRO 7 - Akte X (S10E03)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S03E01+02)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E04)

*Doku-Tipp:*
22:45 ARD - Die Fußball-Mafia - Blatters vergiftetes Erbe


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Feb. 2016)

*Dienstag 23.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Der letzte Tempelritter
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Die Kunst zu gewinnen - Moneyball
20:15 RTL NITRO - Master and Commander
20:15 TELE 5 - The Grandmaster
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Pleasantville (Reese Witherspoon)
20:15 SUPER RTL - Auf der Suche nach einem Freund fürs Ende der Welt
22:00 RTL 2 - Green Zone
22:10 WDR - Zeit des Erwachens
22:15 SUPER RTL - Love Stories
00:30 TELE 5 - Femme Fatale

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E08)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E19)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E05)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E19)
22:10 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E02)
22:15 RTL - Blacklist (S03E01+02)
22:35 PRO 7 - Odd Couple (S01E07+08)


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Feb. 2016)

*Mittwoch 24.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Die Akte General
20:15 SAT 1 - Freunde mit gewissen Vorzügen
20:15 KABEL 1 - Catch me if you can
20:15 ARTE - Der Swimming Pool (Alain Delon, Romy Schneider)
20:15 TELE 5 - Linda's Child (Jessica Biel)
22:15 EINS PLUS - Hexenkessel
22:25 3SAT - Precious - Das Leben ist kostbar

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S11E13+14)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E05)
22:05 SUPER RTL - Royal Pains (S06E02)
22:10 VOX - Perception (S03E15)
22:15 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E01+02)
23:05 VOX - Motive (S01E10)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF - Championsleague Achtelfinale - PSV Eindhoven - Atletico Madrid


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Feb. 2016)

*Donnerstag 25.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Jagd auf Roter Oktober
20:15 VOX - American Pie: Das Klassentreffen
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Mitten ins Herz - Ein Song für dich
22:25 3SAT - Thelma & Louise
22:30 VOX - Wie Ausgewechselt
22:55 KABEL 1 - Crimson Tide

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E08)
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E07)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E04)
00:35 PRO 7 - Sirens (E01E11+12)

*Sport-Tipp:*
21:00 SPORT 1 - EUROLEAGUE - FC Porto - Borussia Dortmund

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - Eurovision Song Contest - Deutscher Vorentscheid


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2016)

*Freitag 26.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Drei Musketiere (2011)
20:15 RTL 2 - XXX - Triple X
20:15 ZDF NEO - Alles über Adam (Kate Hudson)
22:30 PRO 7 - Conan (gekürzt)
22:35 3SAT - Die durch die Hölle gehen
22:35 RTL 2 - Bullet Proof
01:15 ARD - The Fog - Nebel des Grauens

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E19)

*Sport-Tipp:*
12:05 ZDF - Wintersport

*Doku-Tipp:*
21:00 3SAT - Makro: Geldmaschine Fussball


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2016)

*Samstag 27.02.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Der Kaufhaus-Cop
20:15 VOX - Knowing - Die Zukunft endet jetzt
20:15 3SAT - Das Leben der Anderen (Oscargewinner)
20:15 ZDF NEO - Van Helsing
20:15 SERVUS TV - Das Glück der großen Dinge (Tolles Drama!!)
22:00 BAYERN - Liebe (Oscargewinner)
22:05 SAT 1 - Bad Company
22:05 SERVUS TV - Traffic - Macht des Kartells
23:50 ZDF NEO - After.Life (Christina Ricci)
02:55 RTL 2 - Der weiße Hai

*Sport-Tipps:*
10:00 ZDF - Wintersport
22:45 RTL - Boxen live Cruisergewicht: Ola Afolabi vs. Marco Huck

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Mein bester Feind


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Feb. 2016)

*Sonntag 28.02.2016*
*Film-Tipps:*
13:15 PRO 7 - Prestige - Meister der Magie
15:50 PRO 7 - Die drei Musketiere (2011)
20:15 RTL - G.I. Joe 2 - Die Abrechnung
20:15 PRO 7 - Der große Gatsby (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Zodiac - Die Spur des Killers
20:15 ARTE - Der letzte Kaiser
20:15 SIXX - Was das Herz begehrt
20:15 TELE 5 - The Hot Spot (Jennifer Connelly)
22:30 RTL 2 - Im Sumpf des Verbrechens
00:05 ARD - Betty Anne Waters

*Sport-Tipp:*
10:15 ZDF - Wintersport

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E08)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E08)
22:00 ZDF - Die Brücke III (Folge 3)

*Show-Tipp:*
23:00 PRO 7 - Oscar Countdown
00:30 PRO 7 - Oscar Red Carpet
23:00 PRO 7 - Oscar - Die Show


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Feb. 2016)

*Montag 29.02.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Lethal Weapon 3 - Die Profis sind zurück (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE - Unternehmen Petticoat
21:45 EINS PLUS - Der bewegte Mann
22:15 ZDF - Auf falscher Fährte
22:35 KABEL 1 - Metro
23:15 NDR - Der Gott des Gemetzels
23:25 SERVUS TV - Nur 48 Stunden

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S8E05+06)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E09)
20:15 VOX - Chicago Fire (S03E22+23)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E02)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Doctor Who (S05E01+02)
21:10 PRO 7 - Akte X (S10E05)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S03E03+04)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E05)


----------



## dianelized20 (1 März 2016)

*Dienstag 01.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Der Ghostwriter
20:15 RTL NITRO - Einsame Entscheidung
20:15 TELE 5 - The Good, the Bad, the Weird
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die drei Musketiere
20:15 SUPER RTL - Juno
22:10 WDR - Die schwarze Dahlie (Scarlett Johansson)
22:45 PRO 7 MAXX - High Crimes - Im Netz der Lügen (Ashley Judd)
22:50 RTL NITRO - Black Hawk Down

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E09)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E20)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E06)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E20)
22:10 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E03)
22:15 RTL - Blacklist (S03E03+04)
22:35 PRO 7 - Odd Couple (S01E09+10)


----------



## dianelized20 (2 März 2016)

*Mittwoch 02.03.2015*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Der Anschlag
22:45 KABEL 1 - Ausnahmezustand
23:10 BAYERN - Jane Eyre (Mia Wasikowska)
23:15 HESSEN - The King's Speech

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S11E15+16)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E06)
22:05 SUPER RTL - Royal Pains (S06E03)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E01)
22:15 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E03+04)
23:05 VOX - Motive (S01E11)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 MDR - 3. Liga - Spitzenspiel Vfl Osnabrück - Dynamo Dresden


----------



## dianelized20 (3 März 2016)

*Donnerstag 03.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Paycheck - Die Abrechnung
20:15 VOX - Liberace - Zu viel des Guten ist wundervoll
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Vier Hochzeiten und ein Todesfall
22:25 3SAT - Micmacs - Uns gehört Paris
22:40 KABEL 1 - Der Anschlag

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E09)
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E09)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E05)

*Sport-Tipp:*
15:10 ARD - Biathlon-WM in Oslo: Auftakt mit der Mixed Staffel


----------



## dianelized20 (4 März 2016)

*Freitag 04.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Super 8
20:15 RTL 2 - I, Frankenstein
20:15 ZDF NEO - Trennung mit Hindernissen (Jennifer Aniston)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Ein Königreich für ein Lama
22:30 PRO 7 - District 9

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E21)

*Sport-Tipp:*
12:45 SAT 1 GOLD - Tennis Davis Cup - Deutschland - Tschechien


----------



## Hehnii (5 März 2016)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich heute schauen soll. 

:thx: schon mal für deine Mühe. :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (6 März 2016)

Ab 15.3. *Supergirl* auf Pro7

Mi Melissa :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (6 März 2016)

Sorry, gestern war ich erst spät wieder zuhause, vergessen 

*Sonntag 06.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
14:20 3SAT - Bandidas (Penelope Cruz & Salma Hayek)
20:15 RTL - Olympus has fallen
20:15 PRO 7 - Prometheus (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL 2 - Twilight - Bis zum Morgengrauen
20:15 ARTE - Gremlins - Kleine Monster
20:15 SIXX - Die Farbe Lila
21:55 ARTE - Gremlins 2
22:35 RTL 2 - Carrie (Remake)
22:40 PRO 7 - Predators (gekürzt)

*Sport-Tipp:*
09:00 ARD - Wintersport

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E09)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E09)
22:00 ZDF - Die Brücke III (Folge 4)


----------



## dianelized20 (7 März 2016)

*Montag 07.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Lethal Weapon 4 - Zwei Profis räumen auf (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX - Nachts im Museum
20:15 ARTE - Boulevard der Dämmerung
21:45 EINS PLUS - Immer Drama um Tamara (Gemma Arterton)
22:00 ARTE - Winter's Bone
22:40 KABEL 1 - Glimmer Man
23:25 WDR - Zwei Tage, eine Nacht (Marion Cottilard)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S8E07)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E10)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E03)
21:10 PRO 7 - Akte X (S10E05)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S03E05+06)
22:15 ZDF - Die Brücke III (Folge 5)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E06)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 SPORT 1 - 2. Liga: SC Freiburg - RB Leipzig (Topspiel)


----------



## dianelized20 (8 März 2016)

*Dienstag 08.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - The Last Days on Mars
20:15 3SAT - Die Wüstenblume
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Der Exorzismus von Emily Rose
20:15 RTL NITRO - Der Knochenjäger
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Hidalgo - 3000 Meilen bis zum Ruhm
20:15 SUPER RTL - La Boum - Die Fete (Sophie Marceau)
20:15 SERVUS TV - Liebe hat zwei Gesichter
22:15 RTL NITRO - John Carpenters Vampire
20:15 SUPER RTL - La Boum 2 - Die Fete geht weiter (Sophie Marceau)
22:30 PRO 7 MAXX - Number 23
22:40 SERVUS TV - All Beauty must die (Sehr guter Thriller mit Kirsten Dunst)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E10)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E21)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E07)
21:40 PRO 7 - Family Guy (S12E21)
22:15 RTL - Blacklist (S03E05+06)
22:35 PRO 7 - Odd Couple (S01E11+11)
22:45 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E04)


----------



## dianelized20 (9 März 2016)

*Mittwoch 09.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - American Beauty
22:40 KABEL 1 - L.A. Confidential
22_00 TELE 5 - Stigmata
22:45 RBB - Sommer vorm Balkon
00:10 TELE 5 - I am You - Mörderische Sehnsucht

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S11E17+18)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E07)
22:05 SUPER RTL - Royal Pains (S06E04)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E02)
22:15 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E05)
23:05 VOX - Motive (S01E12)
23:10 PRO 7 - Crisis (S01E01) (Rachael Taylor)

*Sport-Tipps:*
15:05 ZDF - Biathlon WM: 15-km Rennen der Damen
20:25 ZDF - Fussball CL: FC Chelsea - Paris SG


----------



## Death Row (9 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> 15:05 ZDF - Biathlon WM: 15-km Rennen der Damen



Das Rennen hat schon längst begonnen. Warum es u.a. auf Facebook mit 15:05 Uhr angezeigt worden ist verstehe ich nicht

Edit:
Wegen Nebelgefahr wurde das Rennen um 2 Stunden vorverlegt
http://www.zdfsport.de/biathlon-wm-37386594.html


----------



## dianelized20 (10 März 2016)

*Donnerstag 10.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Final Call - Wenn er auflegt, muss sie sterben
20:15 VOX - Ice Age 2
22:05 KABEL 1 - Das Netz (Sandra Bullock)
22:10 VOX - Con Air (gekürzt)
23:10 ARTE - Die Fremde

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E10)
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E10)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E06)

*Sport-Tipp:*
15:05 ZDF - Biathlon WM: 20-km Einzel der Herren
21:00 SPORT 1 - Fussball - UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE, FC Villarreal - Bayer 04 Leverkusen, Achtelfinale, Hinspiel


----------



## dianelized20 (11 März 2016)

*Freitag 11.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - I, Robot
20:15 RTL 2 - The Specialist
20:15 ZDF NEO - Be Cool
22:30 PRO 7 - Darkest Hour

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E22)

*Sport-Tipps:*
15:05 ZDF - Biathlon WM: 4x6 km Staffel der Frauen
18:00 ARD - Handball-Länderspiel: Deutschland-Katar


----------



## dianelized20 (12 März 2016)

*Samstag 12.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Knight and Day
20:15 PRO 7 - Silver Linings
20:15 ZDF NEO - Der Krieg des Charlie Wilson
20:15 SERVUS TV - Zeit des Erwachens
21:45 ZDF NEO - Enthüllung
22:20 RTL 2 - Outbreak - Lautlose Killer
22:35 SERVUS TV - Marvins Töchter
22:40 PRO 7 - Red Eye (Rachel McAdams)
23:05 RBB - Das Boot (Director's Cut)
01:00 ZDF - The Frighteners
01:00 RTL 2 - Cliffhanger

*Sport-Tipps:*
09.45 ZDF - Wintersport (Biathlon WM, Ski Alpin Super G der Damen, ...)
17:00 EUROSPORT - FA Cup - Chelsea vs. ManCity
22:30 SAT 1 - Boxen live Halbschwergewicht: Jürgen Brähmer gegen Eduard Gutknecht


----------



## dianelized20 (13 März 2016)

*Sonntag 13.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - 96 Hours - Taken 2
20:15 PRO 7 - Hänsel und Gretel - Hexenjäger (gekürzt)
20:15 RTL 2 - Kill the Boss
20:15 SIXX - Dreamer - Ein Traum wird wahr (Dakota Fanning)
21:55 PRO 7 - Wer ist Hanna? (Saoirse Ronan)
22:05 RTL 2 - Crank (gekürzt)

*Sport-Tipp:*
10:15 ZDF - Wintersport (Biathlon WM, Super G der Herren, ...)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E10)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E10)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:30 3SAT - Oliver Welke und Dietmar Wischmeyer: Im Herzen jung!


----------



## dianelized20 (14 März 2016)

*Montag 14.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - The Transporter (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX - Der Babynator
20:15 ARTE - Das Geheimnis des verborgenen Tempels
21:45 EINS FESTIVAL - Betty Anne Waters
22:05 KABEL 1 - Shaft - Noch Fragen?

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S8E08)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E11)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E04)
21:10 PRO 7 - Akte X (S10E06)
22:05 SUPER RTL - Fairly Legal (Start 2. Staffel)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S03E07+08)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E07)


----------



## dianelized20 (15 März 2016)

*Dienstag 15.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Hellboy
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Collateral
20:15 RTL NITRO - Signs - Zeichen
20:15 TELE 5 - Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button
20:15 SUPER RTL - Verliebt in eine Hexe
22:00 SERVUS TV - Das Mädchen, das die Seiten umblättert
22:10 RTL NITRO - The Hills Have Eyes - Hügel der blutigen Augen (Gekürzt)
22:15 SUPER RTL - America's Sweethearts
22:30 PRO 7 MAXX - Vanilla Sky

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E11)
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Simpsons (S26E22)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E01)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E08)
21:15 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E01+02)
22:10 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E01+02)
22:15 RTL - Blacklist (S03E07+08)
22:45 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E05)


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Dienstag 15.03.2016*
> 
> *Serien-Tipps:*
> 22:10 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E01+02)



:WOW: 

Melissa :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 März 2016)

*Mittwoch 16.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Spiel ohne Regeln
20:15 SAT 1 - Beim Leben meiner Schwester
20:15 ARTE - Fliegende Liebende (Pedro Almodovar)
20:15 TELE 5 - The Returned
22:15 EINS PLUS - Der englische Patient
22:15 SERVUS TV - Kramer gegen Kramer
22:20 TELE 5 - The Woods (Rachel Nichols)
22:30 KABEL 1 - Road Trip
23:10 BAYERN - Moon - Die dunkle Seite des Mondes

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S11E19+20)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E08)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Doctor Who (Start 6. Staffel)
22:05 SUPER RTL - Royal Pains (S06E05)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E03)
22:15 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E06)
23:05 VOX - Motive (S01E13)
23:10 PRO 7 - Crisis (S01E02) (Rachael Taylor)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:25 ZDF - Fussball CL: FC Bayern - Juventus Turin


----------



## dianelized20 (17 März 2016)

*Donnerstag 17.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Das Urteil - Jeder ist käuflich
20:15 VOX - Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel
22:05 VOX - Walking Tall
22:45 KABEL 1 - Vertrauter Feind
23:05 EINS PLUS - Swimming Pool (Ludivine Sagnier)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E11)
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E11)
20:15 ARTE - Peaky Blinders (S02E01-03)
20:15 SIXX - Vampire Diaries (Start 7. Staffel)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E07)

*Sport-Tipp:*
19:00 SPORT 1 - Fussball - UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE, Tottenham Hotspurs - Borussia Dortmund Achtelfinale, Rückspiel


----------



## dianelized20 (17 März 2016)

Berichtigung, Spiel ist später

21:05 SPORT 1 - Fussball - UEFA EUROPA LEAGUE, Tottenham Hotspurs - Borussia Dortmund Achtelfinale, Rückspiel


----------



## Toolman (17 März 2016)

Um 19 Uhr spielt Vizekusen, die müssen mit ihrer aktuellen Form ein 0:2 aufholen happy09

Für alle die das Dortmund-Spiel nicht schauen wollen und Eurosport 2 empfangen noch ein "Sport" Tipp: 

*21h00 – 22h00 Treppenlaufen: La Verticale de la Tour Eiffel*, EURO2 live


----------



## dianelized20 (18 März 2016)

*Freitag 18.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - The Watch - Nachbarn der 3. Art
20:15 RTL 2 - Godzilla
22:15 PRO 7 - End of Watch
22:35 3SAT - Gorky Park (Agentenklassiker)
23:00 RTL 2 - Doom - der Film

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 VOX - Law & Order: Special Victims Unit (S16E23)

*Sport-Tipp:*
12:00 EUROSPORT - Fussball Europacup + CL Auslosung
14:05 ZDF - Biathlon Weltcup Finale: Sprint Herren


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2016)

*Samstag 19.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Spieglein, Spieglein - Die wirklich wahre Geschichte von Schneewittchen
20:15 VOX - Paul - Ein Alien auf der Flucht
20:15 ZDF NEO - Spider Man
20:15 SERVUS TV - Broken Flowers
22:05 ZDF NEO - Arachnophobia
22:10 SERVUS TV - Das geheime Fenster

*Sport-Tipps:*
09.15 ZDF - Wintersport (Biathlon Weltcup Finale, Ski Alpin Riesenslalom Herren, ...)
20:30 SPORT 1 - Basketball Bundesliga - Bayreuth-Bayern München


----------



## Harry1982 (19 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Samstag 19.03.2016*
> 
> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 SAT 1 - Spieglein, Spieglein - Die wirklich wahre Geschichte von Schneewittchen



Schneechen :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (20 März 2016)

*Sonntag 20.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Ku'damm 56 (3-Teiler mit Sonja Gerhardt, Maria Ehrich und Emilia Schüle)
20:15 RTL - Die Monster Uni (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 PRO 7 - Total Recall (Kinofassung, Remake)
20:15 RTL 2 - Red Riding Hood (Amanda Seyfried)
20:15 ARTE - Marnie (Hitchcock)
20:15 SIXX - Auf die stürmische Art
20:15 SUPER RTL - Good Will Hunting
22:15 RTL 2 - Drag me to Hell
22:35 PRO 7 - I am Legend
22:40 SUPER RTL - Vicky Cristina Barcelona
00:05 NDR - Bad Lieutnant (Remake mit Nicolas Cage)

*Sport-Tipp:*
10:15 ZDF - Wintersport (Biathlon Weltcup letzte Rennen des Winter, ...)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S13E11)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: New Orleans (S02E11)


----------



## Death Row (20 März 2016)

So wie es aussieht findet Wintersport aufgrund des schlechten Wetters um *14:45 Uhr *statt

Edit: es wurde komplett *abgesagt*!


----------



## dianelized20 (21 März 2016)

*Montag 21.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Ku'damm 56 (Teil 2)
20:15 KABEL 1 - XXX2 - The Next Level (gekürzt)
20:15 VOX - Big Wedding
20:15 ARTE - Unternehmen Petticoat
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Jack in Love (Philipp Seymour Hoffman)
22:10 KABEL 1 - Born to Die
22:15 ZDF - Contraband

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Castle (S8E09+10)
20:15 PRO 7 - The Big Bang Theory (S09E12)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E05)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S03E09+10)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E08)


----------



## dianelized20 (22 März 2016)

*Dienstag 22.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Hellboy 2
20:15 SAT 1 - Männerherzen... und die ganz große Liebe
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Die drei Musketiere
20:15 RTL NITRO - Sahara - Abenteuer in der Wüste
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Cool Runnings
20:15 SUPER RTL - 7 Zwerge - Der Wald ist nicht genug
22:00 SERVUS TV - Robot & Frank
22:15 SUPER RTL - Vollidiot
22:20 PRO 7 MAXX - Die vier Federn
22:35 RTL NITRO - The Hills Have Eyes 2 (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E122)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E02)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E09)
21:15 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E03)
22:05 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E11+12)
22:10 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E03)
23:10 RTL - Blacklist (S03E09)
23:05 PRO 7 - The Flash (S02E01)


----------



## dianelized20 (23 März 2016)

*Mittwoch 23.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ZDF - Ku'damm 56 (Teil 3)
20:15 KABEL 1 - The Day after Tomorrow
20:15 ARTE - Die Katze (Thriller mit Götz George)
20:15 TELE 5 - Spurlos - Das perfekte Verbrechen (Lea Seydoux)
20:15 3SAT - Oskar und die Dame in Rosa (Free-TV Premiere)
22:40 KABEL 1 - Resident Evil
23:55 BAYERN - Miami Blues

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S11E21+22)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E09)
22:05 SUPER RTL - Royal Pains (S06E06)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E04)
22:10 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E07)
23:00 VOX - Motive (S02E01)
23:10 PRO 7 - Crisis (S01E03) (Rachael Taylor)

*Sport-Tipps:*
17:45 EUROSPORT - Fussball CL Frauen: Wolfsburg-Brescia
18:55 SPORT 1 - Handball Bundesliga (2 Spiele: Magdeburg-Göppingen, Rhein Neckar Löwen-Bergischer HC)
20:00 EUROSPORT - Fussball CL Frauen: FC Rosengard-FFC Frankfurt


----------



## dianelized20 (24 März 2016)

*Donnerstag 24.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Deja Vu - Wettlauf mit der Zeit
20:15 VOX - Die Mumie - Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Sweet Home Alabama (Reese Witherspoon)
22:40 KABEL 1 - The Day after Tomorrow

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Der Lehrer (S04E12)
20:15 ARTE - Peaky Blinders (S02E04-06)
22:10 SAT 1 - Criminal Minds (S11E12)
23:05 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E08)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:00 Eurosport - Fussball - U21 - Deutschland-Färöer Inseln


----------



## dianelized20 (25 März 2016)

*Karfreitag 25.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
14:30 KABEL 1 - Der Wixxer
16:30 KABEL 1 - Neues vom Wixxer
20:15 ARD - Das Geheimnis der Hebamme (Ruby O. Fee)
20:15 PRO 7 - Batman Begins
20:15 RTL 2 - Dirty Dancing
20:15 KABEL 1 - Miss Marple: Der Wachsblumenstrauß
20:15 VOX - Riddick - Chroniken eines Kriegers
20:15 3SAT - Lawrence von Arabien
20:15 ZDF NEO - Unterwegs nach Cold Mountain
22:00 KABEL 1 - Der Club der Teufelinnen
22:55 PRO 7 - The Dark Knight

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 SAT 1 - The Voice Kids (Finale)


----------



## dianelized20 (25 März 2016)

Aufgrund der Vielzahl an Filmen über Ostern kann ich wirklich nur eine kleine Auswahl posten.


*Samstag 26.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Salt
20:15 VOX - Eragon - Da Vermächtnis der Drachenreiter
20:15 RTL 2 - Elizabeth
20:15 SIXX - Sommersby
20:15 SUPER RTL - Rango
20:15 TELE 5 - Sharknado (wer nicht genug bekommt, Teil 2 im Anschluss )
21:45 EINS FESTIVAL - Lost in Translation
23:35 SERVUS TV - Nur die Sonne war Zeuge
22:05 SAT 1 - Lara Croft: Tomb Raider - Die Wiege des Lebens
22:45 3SAT - Shakespeare in Love

*Sport-Tipps:*
18:25 ARD - Franz Jakobi oder die Wiege des BVB (Doku über die Gründung, was für Metal)
20.15 ZDF - Fussball Länderspiel: Deutschland-England


*Ostersonntag 27.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
18:30 RTL NITRO - Drei Amigos
20:15 RTL - Lone Ranger (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 SAT 1 - Die Schadenfreundinnen (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 PRO 7 - Gravity (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Gladiator
20:15 3SAT - Mitternachtsspitzen
20:15 ZDF NEO - Die nackte Kanone (Alle 3 Teile hintereinander)
20:15 EINSPLUS - Ein Mann, drei Leben - Mr. Nobody (Diane Kruger)
20:15 TELE 5 - Sharknado 3
20:15 SUPER RTL - Back in the Game
20:15 SIXX - Vom Winde verweht
22:00 3SAT - Psycho
22:05 PRO 7 - Prisoners (Free TV-Premiere)
23:05 RTL - Machete Kills (Free TV-Premiere)
23:20 RTL 2 - Pakt der Wölfe

*Sport-Tipp:*
13:10 SPORT 1 - Fussball Halbfinale Sächsischer Landespokal: Dresden-Aue
15:00 SPORT 1 - Handball Bundesliga: Hannover-Kiel
17:00 SPORT 1 - Basketball Bundesliga: Alba Berlin-Phoenix Hagen

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Star Wars Rebels (Start 2. Staffel)


*Ostermontag 28.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Merida - Legende der Highlands
20:15 SAT 1 - Vaterfreuden (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 PRO 7 - Monuments Men (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 VOX - The Lucky One (Taylor Schilling)
20:15 3SAT - Ray
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Die letzte Legion
20:15 SUPER RTL - Asterix erobert Rom
21:45 ARD - Sherlock: Die Braut des Grauens
22:00 RTL - Der gestiefelte Kater
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX - Die Legende von Beowulf
22:15 VOX - Beim ersten Mal
22:30 SAT 1 - Schlussmacher
22:35 PRO 7 - Lone Survivor
22:35 3SAT - King Kong (1976)

*Serien-Tipps:*
23:35 ZDF NEO - Silent Witness (Start 16. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (29 März 2016)

*Dienstag 29.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Elektra
20:15 SAT 1 - Freche Mädchen 2
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Die Echelon Verschwörung
20:15 RTL NITRO - Knocking on Heaven's Door
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Flubber
20:15 SERVUS TV - Die Köchin und der Präsident
22:00 SERVUS TV - Seitensprünge in New York
22:10 SAT 1 - Vaterfreuden

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E13)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E03)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E10)
21:15 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E04)
22:05 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E13+14)
22:10 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E05)
23:10 RTL - Blacklist (S03E10)
23:05 PRO 7 - The Flash (S02E02)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Fussball Länderspiel: Deutschland-Italien


----------



## Harry1982 (29 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Dienstag 29.03.2016*
> 
> *Serien-Tipps:*
> 22:10 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01*E05*)



Ist Pro7 verwirrt??? Wir sind doch erst bei Folge 4


----------



## dianelized20 (30 März 2016)

Laut Wunschliste haben die tatsächlich erst Folge 5 gezeigt, nächste Woche dann Folge 4, das soll einer verstehen kopf99

*Mittwoch 30.03.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Mitten in Deutschland: NSU - Die Täter
20:15 SAT 1 - Das hält kein Jahr (Rose Byrne)
20:15 KABEL 1 - Blood Diamond
20:15 ARTE - Belle De Jour (Catherine Deneuve)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S11E23+24)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E10)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E05)
22:10 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E08)
23:00 VOX - Motive (S02E02)

*Sport-Tipps:*
17:45 EUROSPORT - Fussball CL Frauen: FFC Frankfurt-FC Rosengard
19:15 SERVUS TV - Eishockey DEL-Play-Offs Erstes Halbfinale


----------



## MetalFan (30 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch 30.03.2016*
> 
> *Serien-Tipps:*
> 23:10 PRO 7 - Crisis (S01E04) (Rachael Taylor)



Aus die Maus!  :angry: Stattdessen laufen ab heute zwei Wiederholungen von Two an a Half Men


----------



## dianelized20 (30 März 2016)

Pro7 - da fällt einem nix mehr zu ein


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Apr. 2016)

*Freitag 01.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Die Piraten - Ein Haufen merkwürdiger Typen
20:15 PRO 7 - Captain America - The First Avenger
20:15 RTL 2 - Die Mumie
20:15 ZDF NEO - Patch Adams
20:15 SUPER RTL - Asterix, der Gallier
22:35 PRO 7 - Tron: Legacy
22:35 3SAT - Der Schakal (1973)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL - Lets Dance

*Serien-Tipp:*
22:05 SIXX - American Horror Story (Start 4. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Apr. 2016)

*Samstag 02.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Rapunzel - Neu verföhnt
20:15 PRO 7 - The Descendents (Shailene Woodley)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Swimming Pool (Ludivine Sagnier)
20:15 ZDF NEO - Midnight Run
21:50 EINS FESTIVAL - Der talentierte Mr. Ripley
22:10 ZDF NEO - American Gangster
22:15 SAT 1 - Passwort: Swordfish
22:25 PRO 7 - American History X
23:00 RTL 2 - Rocky III - Das Auge des Tigers

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL EINS - Blue Bloods (S03E05+06)
22:05 RTL NITRO - Transporter - Die Serie (Start 2. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Apr. 2016)

*Sonntag 03.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - 2 Guns (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 PRO 7 - X-Men - Zukunft ist Vergangenheit (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - 30 über Nacht
20:15 3SAT - Charlie Chaplin - Der große Diktator
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Wall Street
20:15 SIXX - 28 Tage (Sandra Bullock)
22:10 RTL 2 - American Pie 2
22:15 RTL - Homefront
22:45 PRO 7 - Watchmen - Die Wächter
23:15 BAYERN - Barfuß auf Nacktschnecken (Diane Kruger)

*Sport-Tipp:*
17:00 RTL - Formel 1 - Großer Preis von Bahrain

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S12E06)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: LA (S07E01)
22:00 ZDF - Broadchurch (S02E01)
22:10 SAT 1 - Scorpion (S02E01)
23:05 SAT 1 - Homeland (S05E01+02)


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Apr. 2016)

*Montag 04.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Mitten in Deutschland: NSU - Die Opfer
20:15 KABEL 1 - Mad Max 3 - Jenseits der Donnerkuppel (gekürzt)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Wie beim ersten Mal
21:45 EINS PLUS - Tagebücher einer Nanny
22:15 ZDF - James Bond: Casino Royale
22:25 KABEL 1 - Mad Max (gekürzt)
23:15 NDR - Die Vermessung der Welt
23:15 SERVUs TV - Carlitö's Way

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Detective Laura Diamond (S02E01+02)
20:15 VOX - Night Shift (S01E01+02)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E06)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Sleepy Hollow (S03E01)
21:10 PRO 7 MAXX - The Messengers (E01+02)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S03E11+12)
22:10 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E09)


----------



## Death Row (4 Apr. 2016)

21:15 PRO 7 Prankenstein (Lena  )


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Apr. 2016)

*Dienstag 04.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Van Helsing
20:15 SAT 1 - Groupies bleiben nicht zum Frühstück
20:15 RTL NITRO - Manta Manta
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Mein großer Freund Joe (Charlize Theron)
20:15 SUPER RTL - Schwer Verliebt
22:00 SERVUS TV - Reine Chefsache
22:00 RTL NITRO - New Kids Nitro

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E14)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E04)
21:10 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E05)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E11)
22:05 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E04)
22:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E15+16)
23:10 RTL - Blacklist (S03E11)
23:05 PRO 7 - The Flash (S02E03)

*Sport-Tipps:*
19:15 SERVUS TV - Eishockey DEL-Play-Offs, 4. Spiel


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Apr. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Dienstag 04.04.2016*
> 
> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 RTL NITRO - Manta Manta



Boah ey :WOW:
Goiler Film :thumbup:

Thx


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Apr. 2016)

*Mittwoch 06.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Mitten in Deutschland: NSU - Die Ermittler
20:15 SAT 1 - Umständlich verliebt (Jennifer Aniston)
20:15 KABEL 1 - Das Kartell
20:15 ARTE - Promised Land (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 TELE 5 - Um jeden Preis
22:20 TELE 5 - Captivity (Elisha Cuthbert)
23:00 KABEL 1 - Virtuosity

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S11E25 + S012E01)
20:15 VOX - Rizzoli & Isles (S06E11)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E06)
22:10 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E09)
23:00 VOX - Motive (S02E03)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:25 ZDF - Fussball CL Viertelfinale: VfL Wolfsburg-Real Madrid


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Apr. 2016)

*Donnerstag 07.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Werner - Beinhart!
20:15 VOX - Unknown Identity (Diane Kruger  )
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Ein Geschenk des Himmels - Vater der Braut 2
22:05 KABEL 1 - Mad Max 2 - Der Vollstrecker (gekürzt)
22:35 VOX - Max Payne
23:05 3SAT - Mr. Nobody - Ein Mann, drei Leben (Diane Kruger  )
23:05 EINS PLUS - The Fog - Nebel des Grauens

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Alarm für Cobra 11 (S28E01)
20:15 ARTE - Eine Frau an der Front (S01E01-03)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E010)

*Sport-Tipp:*
21:00 SPORT 1 - Fussball EL Viertelfinale - Borussia Dortmund - FC Liverpool

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - Echo 2016


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Apr. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag 07.04.2016*
> 
> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 KABEL 1 - Werner - Beinhart!



Sehr geil :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Apr. 2016)

*Freitag 08.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Hugo Cabret
20:15 PRO 7 - Wolverine - wege des Kriegers
20:15 ARTE - Wir sind jung. Wir sind stark
20:15 ZDF NEO - Manhattan Love Story
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Dschungelbuch
22:40 PRO 7 - Constantine
23:50 RTL 2 - All the Boys love Mandy Lane (Amber Heard)

*Show-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL - Lets Dance

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 RTL 2 - The Quest - Die Serie (S02E01+02)


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Apr. 2016)

*Samstag 09.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Karate Kid (2010)
20:15 VOX - Hulk
20:15 ZDF NEO - Ku'damm 56 (alle 3 Teile)
01:00 ZDF - Terminator 2

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL EINS - Blue Bloods (S03E07+08)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 ARD - Frag doch mal die Maus
20:15 PRO 7 - Schlag den Star

*Sport-Tipp:*
23:05 SAT 1 - Boxen: Die Nacht der Weltmeister


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Apr. 2016)

*Sonntag 10.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Oblivion
20:15 PRO 7 - Die Bestimmung-Divergent (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Scary Movie 3
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Unbesiegbar - Der Traum seines Lebens
20:15 TELE 5 - Das Fenster zum Hof
21:45 3SAT - Horst Schlämmer - Ich kandidiere!
21:50 RTL 2 - American Pie - Jetzt wird geheiratet
22:15 SUPER RTL - Einsam, zweisam, dreisam
22:35 TELE 5 - Delta Force
23:00 PRO 7 - Shooter

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S12E07)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: LA (S07E02)
22:00 ZDF - Broadchurch (S02E02)
22:10 SAT 1 - Scorpion (S02E02)
23:05 SAT 1 - Homeland (S05E03+04)


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Apr. 2016)

*Montag 11.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Rocky Balboa (gekürzt)
20:15 ARTE - Der Tod steht ihr gut
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Wüstenblume
22:15 ZDF - The Cold Light of Day
22:20 KABEL 1 - Rambo I (gekürzt)
23:15 NDR - Männerpension
23:20 SERVUs TV - Internal Affairs - Trau ihm, er ist ein Cop

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Detective Laura Diamond (S02E03+04)
20:15 VOX - Night Shift (S01E02+03)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E07)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Sleepy Hollow (S03E02)
21:10 PRO 7 MAXX - The Messengers (E03+04)
22:10 VOX - Suits (S03E13+14)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E10)


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2016)

*Dienstag 12.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Ein riskanter Plan
20:15 SAT 1 - Da geht noch was
20:15 RTL NITRO - Im Feuer
20:15 TELE 5 - Insomnia - Schlaflos
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - City of Ember (Saoirse Ronan)
20:15 SERVUS TV - Liebe auf den ersten Schlag (Free TV-Premiere)
22:25 RTL NITRO - Pulp Fiction
22:40 TELE 5 - Trapped - 24 Stunden Angst (Charlize Theron)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E15)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E05)
21:10 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E06)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E12)
22:05 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E06)
22:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Die Goldbergs (S01E17+18)
23:10 RTL - Blacklist (S03E12)
23:05 PRO 7 - The Flash (S02E04)

*Sport-Tipps:*
17:45 ARD - Fussball - EM Quali der Frauen: Deutschland-Kroatien


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Apr. 2016)

*Mittwoch 13.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Love and other Drugs (Anne Hathaway)
20:15 KABEL 1 - Das Beste kommt zum Schluss
20:15 TELE 5 - Rain Man
22:10 KABEL 1 - Denn zum Küssen sind sie da
22:25 3SAT - 2 Tage Paris
23:30 BAYERN - Das fünfte Element

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S12E02+03)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E07)
22:10 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E10)
23:00 VOX - Motive (S02E04)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:25 ZDF - Fussball CL Viertelfinale: Benfica Lissbon-Bayern München


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Apr. 2016)

*Donnerstag 14.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Werner - Volles Rooääää!!!
20:15 VOX - Der Teufel trägt Prada
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Coyote Ugly
21:50 KABEL 1 - Tage des Donners


*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Alarm für Cobra 11 (S28E02)
20:15 ARTE - Eine Frau an der Front (S01E05-07)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E011)

*Sport-Tipp:*
21:00 SPORT 1 - Fussball EL Viertelfinale - FC Liverpool - Borussia Dortmund


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Apr. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag 14.04.2016*
> 
> *Film-Tipps:*
> 20:15 KABEL 1 - Werner - Volles Rooääää!!!



"Ab Null Uhr wird zurück geschissen... Schei.. und Katzenstreu macht hart wie Kruppstahl"  happy09 happy010




> 20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Coyote Ugly



Ob das der richtige Film für den Disney Channel ist???


----------



## MetalFan (14 Apr. 2016)

^^Du führst Alarm für Cobra 11 als Tipp auf?!  

*Film-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD, Zorn - Wie sie töten :WOW:

Aufgrund des wichtigen sportlichen Parallelprogramms werden ich mir den neusten Teil der Reihe später in der Mediathek anschauen.


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Apr. 2016)

*Samstag 16.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
18:00 RTL 2 - Die Maske (mit Jim Carrey und Cameron Diaz)
20:15 ZDF - Wilsberg: Mord und Beton (neuer Fall)
20:15 SAT 1 - Jack and the Giants
20:15 VOX - Lara Croft: Tomb Raider
20:15 ZDF NEO - Bank Job
20:15 SERVUS TV - Mud - Kein Ausweg (Reese Witherspoon)
22:00 ZDF NEO - Basic Instinct 2
22:30 SAT 1 - Mörderischer Vorsprung
22:40 SERVUS TV - The Square - Ein tödlicher Plan (guter Australischer Thriller mit Claire van der Boom)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL EINS - Blue Bloods (S03E09+10)

*Show-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Die große ProSieben Völkerball Meisterschaft


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Apr. 2016)

*Sonntag 17.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
13:50 SAT 1 - Planet 51
20:15 RTL - Das Bourne Vermächtnis
20:15 PRO 7 - Das Schicksal ist ein mieser Verräter (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 ARTE - Das Geisterhaus
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Fair Game (Cindy Crawford)
20:15 TELE 5 - Der Mann, der zuviel wußte
21:45 PRO 7 MAXX - Außer Kontrolle
22:45 PRO 7 - Snowpiercer (Free TV-Premiere)
23:00 TELE 5 - Delta Force 2
23:30 3 SAT - Zack and Miri make a Porno
23:35 ARD - Ein Sommer in New York

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S12E08)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: LA (S07E03)
22:00 ZDF - Broadchurch (S02E03)
22:10 SAT 1 - Scorpion (S02E03)
23:05 SAT 1 - Homeland (S05E05+06)


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Apr. 2016)

*Montag 18.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Demolition Man
20:15 ARTE - Die fabelhaften Baker Boys
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Das Leuchten der Stille (Amanda Seyfried)
22:15 ZDF - Mission: Impossible - Phantom Protokoll
23:15 NDR - Karniggels
23:15 SERVUs TV - Lebenszeichen - Proof of Life (Meg Ryan)
23:35 KABEL 1 - Rambo II (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Detective Laura Diamond (S02E05+06)
20:15 VOX - Night Shift (S01E04+05)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E08)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Sleepy Hollow (S03E03)
21:10 PRO 7 MAXX - The Messengers (E05+06)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E11)
01:50 VOX - Suits (S03E15)


----------



## Death Row (18 Apr. 2016)

21:00 ARD, hart aber fair mit *Neven Subotic*


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Apr. 2016)

*Dienstag 19.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Gangs of New York
20:15 ZDF KULTUR - Geliebte Aphrodite
20:15 TELE 5 - Dschungelcamp - Welcome to the Jungle
20:15 SERVUS TV - Der Schaum der Tage (Free TV-Premiere)
22:10 SUPER RTL - Heartbreakers - Achtung: Scharfe Kurven! (Jennifer Love Hewitt)
23:30 RTL 2 - Get the Gringo (Free TV-Premiere, gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E16)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E05)
21:10 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E07)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E13)
22:05 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E07)
23:10 RTL - Blacklist (S03E13)
23:05 PRO 7 - The Flash (S02E05)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:15 ARD - Fussball - DFB Pokal Halbfinale: FC Bayern-Werder Bremen


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Apr. 2016)

*Donnerstag 21.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Werner - Gekotzt wird später
20:15 VOX - Das A-Team - Der Film
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Kalender Girls
21:55 KABEL 1 - U-900
22:35 VOX - Tango & Cash
23:00 NDR - The King's Speech

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Alarm für Cobra 11 (S28E03)
23:10 SAT 1 - Profiling Paris (S05E012)


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Apr. 2016)

*Freitag 22.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Krieg der Welten
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Ratatouille
22:30 TELE 5 - El Superbeasto
22:35 3SAT - Shame

*Show-Tipp:*
22:00 TELE 5 - Kalkofes Mattscheibe Reloaded (Neue Folge)

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF - Die Chefin (S06E02)
20:15 RTL 2 - The Quest - Die Serie (S02E05+06)


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Apr. 2016)

*Samstag 23.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Die Abenteuer von Peapody & Sherman (Free TV-Premiere)
20:15 ZDF NEO - Die Mothman Prophezeiungen
20:15 SERVUS TV - Disconnect (Tipp!!)
20:15 SIXX - Friendship!
21:45 EINS FESTIVAL - Das fünfte Element
22:00 RTL 2 - Voll Normaaal!
22:00 TELE 5 - Black Sheep
22:05 SAT 1 - Mut zur Wahrheit
22:10 ZDF NEO - Bad Company

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL EINS - Blue Bloods (S03E11+12)


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Apr. 2016)

*Sonntag 24.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Sherlock Holmes: Spiel im Schatten
20:15 PRO 7 - Jack Reacher
20:15 RTL 2 - Magic Mike
20:15 ARTE - Vertigo - Aus dem Reich der Toten
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Die Akte (Julia Roberts)
22:05 SIXX - Cry-Wolf
22:50 PRO 7 - Mann unter Feuer (Dakota Fanning)
23:00 PRO 7 MAXX - Nicht schuldig
23:20 TELE 5 - Black Moon

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S12E11)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: LA (S07E04)
22:00 ZDF - Broadchurch (S02E04)
22:10 SAT 1 - Scorpion (S02E04)
23:05 SAT 1 - Homeland (S05E07)


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Apr. 2016)

*Montag 25.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Project: Peacemaker
22:15 ZDF - Pakt der Rache (Nicolas Cage, January Jones)
22:45 KABEL 1 - Rambo III (gekürzt)
23:15 NDR - Wir können auch anders

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Detective Laura Diamond (S02E07+08)
20:15 VOX - Night Shift (S01E07+08)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E09)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Sleepy Hollow (S03E04)
21:10 PRO 7 MAXX - The Messengers (E07+08)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E12)
01:50 VOX - Suits (S04E01+02)


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Apr. 2016)

*Dienstag 26.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Die Wolke
20:15 RTL NITRO - Tödliche Nähe
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - The Lazarus Project
20:15 TELE 5 - jOBS - Die Erfolgstory von Steve Jobs
22:00 SUPER RTL - Jeden Tag aufs Neue (Alexis Bledel)
22:10 WDR - Thirteen Days
22:10 PRO 7 MAXX - The Descent

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E17)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E06)
21:10 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E08)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E14)
22:05 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E08)
23:10 RTL - Blacklist (S03E14)
23:05 PRO 7 - The Flash (S02E06)


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Apr. 2016)

*Mittwoch 27.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - The Best Exotica Mangold Hotel
20:15 KABEL 1 - 16 Blocks
20:15 ARTE - Viel Lärm um Nichts
20:15 TELE 5 - Enigma - Das Geheimnis (Kate Winslet)
22:10 KABEL 1 - Hostage - Entführt
22:15 EINS PLUS - Gorky Park
23:45 BAYERN - Auf brennender Erde (Charlize Theron, Jennifer Lawrence)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Grey's Anatomy (S12E06+07)
22:10 VOX - Major Crimes (S04E09)
22:10 PRO 7 - Code Black (S01E12)
23:00 VOX - Motive (S02E06)

*Sport-Tipps:*
20:25 ZDF - Fussball CL Halbfinale: Atletico Madrid-Bayern München


----------



## dianelized20 (28 Apr. 2016)

*Donnerstag 28.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Siegfried
20:15 VOX - Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes
22:00 KABEL 1 - 1 1/2 Ritter
22:25 3SAT - Somewhere (Elle Fanning)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - Alarm für Cobra 11 (S28E04)


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Apr. 2016)

*Freitag 29.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 PRO 7 - Outlander
20:15 SUPER RTL - Asterix und Kleopatra
20:15 ZDF NEO - Bridget Jones - Schokolade zum Frühstück
22:30 PRO 7 - Romeo must die
23:05 TELE 5 - Grabbers
23:15 BAYERN - King Kong (1976)
23:55 RTL 2 - Insidious

*Show-Tipp:*
22:05 TELE 5 - Kalkofes Mattscheibe Reloaded

*Serien-Tipp:*
20:15 ZDF - Die Chefin (S06E03)
20:15 RTL 2 - The Quest - Die Serie (S02E07+08)
20:15 SIXX - The 100 (Start 2. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Samstag 30.04.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Hotel Transsilvanien
20:15 VOX - Stichtag
20:15 BAYERN - Victoria, die junge Königin
20:15 ZDF NEO - Good Kill (January Jones)
20:15 SERVUS TV - Das Mädchen mit dem Perlenohrring (Scarlett Johansson)
20:15 SUPER RTL - Cats & Dogs
22:05 SAT 1 - Blade Trinity
00:05 PRO 7 - The Experiment (Maggie Grace)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL EINS - Blue Bloods (S03E13+14)


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2016)

*Sonntag 01.05.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - James Bond: Ein Quantum Trost
20:15 PRO 7 - Chroniken der Unterwelt: City of Bones (Free-TV Premiere)
20:15 RTL 2 - Manhattan Love Story
20:15 TELE 5 - Monty Pythons - Der Sinn des Lebens
22:25 RTL 2 - Schön bis in den Tod (OT: Sorority Row mit Briana Evigan, Leah Pipes)
22:30 SIXX - Das Netz (Sandra Bullock)
22:50 PRO 7 - Underworld Awakening

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS (S12E12)
21:15 SAT 1 - Navy CIS: LA (S07E05)
22:10 SAT 1 - Scorpion (S02E05)
23:05 SAT 1 - Homeland (S05E08)

*Sport-Tipps:*
14:00 RTL - Formel 1 - Großer Preis von Russland
14:45 SPORT 1 - Handball - DHB-Pokal Finale

*Musik-Tipp:*
ab 06.55 3SAT - Pop Around the Clock (den ganzen Tag diverse Konzertausschnitte Queen, Bryan Adams, Aerosmith, Katy Perry, Joe Cocker, ...)


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Mai 2016)

*Montag 02.05.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 KABEL 1 - Eraser
20:15 ARTE - Frauen am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs
22:15 ZDF - Jung & Schön
22:35 KABEL 1 - John Rambo (gekürzt)

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 SAT 1 - Detective Laura Diamond (S02E09+10)
20:15 VOX - Night Shift (S01E07)
20:15 DISNEY CHANNEL - Finding Carter (S01E09)
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Sleepy Hollow (S03E05)
21:10 PRO 7 MAXX - The Messengers (E09+10)
22:15 SAT 1 - Elementary (S04E13)
23:20 ZDF NEO - Silent Witness (Start 17. Staffel)


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Mai 2016)

*Dienstag 03.05.2016*

*Film-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL 2 - Street Dance
20:15 RTL NITRO - Louis und seine außerirdischen Kohlköpfe
20:15 PRO 7 MAXX - Captain America - The first Avenger
20:15 TELE 5 - Eine Familie zum Knutschen (Flodders)
20:15 SERVUS TV - Tödliche Magie (Catherine Zeta-Jones)
20:15 SUPER RTL - Die Legende des Zorro
22:05 RTL 2 - Street Dance 2
22:30 PRO 7 MAXX - Snowpiercer
23:40 WDR - Schmeiß die Mama aus dem Zug
23:55 MDR - Lore

*Serien-Tipps:*
20:15 RTL - CSI: Vegas (S15E18)
20:15 EINS FESTIVAL - Miss Fishers mysteriöse Mordfälle (S01E08)
21:10 PRO 7 - 2 Broke Girls (S05E09)
21:15 RTL - CSI: Cyber (S02E15)
22:05 PRO 7 - Supergirl (S01E09)
23:10 RTL - Blacklist (S03E15)
23:05 PRO 7 - The Flash (S02E07)

*Sport-Tipp:*
20:25 ZDF - Fussball CL Halbfinale: Bayern München-Atletico Madrid


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Aug. 2016)

*Donnerstag 18.08.2016*

*Doku-Tip:*
20:15 3sat - Wunderwerk Penis

Für alle die die es noch nicht wussten


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Nov. 2016)

22:40: TELE 5: Tanz der Teufel 2 (TV Premiere, wohl uncut :thumbup


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Nov. 2016)

*heute:*
21:40 - 23:05 *arte:* 
*Metallica* - Through the Never
Konzertfilm / USA 2013

wer es noch nicht kennt , lohnt sich :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (1 Dez. 2016)

Sky Sport News HD ist ab sofort im Free TV unverschlüsselt empfangbar! Deswegen gibt es eine einmalige Aktion:
*
morgen, 02.12.2016 um 20:30 Uhr*

*FSV Mainz - Bayern München*

frei empfangbar und in voller Länge inklusive Vorberichte


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Mai 2017)

Wenn es interessiert:

*20:15 Kabel1 - Aliens-Die Rückkehr*

Endlich mal ein guter Alien Film


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Sep. 2017)

Wer am späten Abend genug von Politzombies hat, kann sich ja dann den richtigen Zombies widmen:

22:35 TELE 5 - Tanz der Teufel

Zum ersten Mal ungeschnitten im TV :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (5 Okt. 2017)

*20:15 Uhr, Pro 7 - Super 8*


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Okt. 2017)

Wer Felicity Jones mal in einem vernünftigen Film sehen will (außerhalb Star Wars )

20:15 ARTE - Northanger Abbey (Carey Mulligan ist auch dabei)


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Dez. 2017)

Pflichtprogramm morgen:

20:15 RTL2 - *Schöne Bescherung* :WOW::WOW:


----------

